# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مختارات من روائع  كلمات الأغانى

## hamada1980

السلام عليكم :
برغم أن الأغانى الآن  تحمل من الكلمات التى لا معنى لها الكثير إلا أن هناك من كلمات الأغانى ما يمس القلب و يحمل الكثير من المعانى
و فى هذا الموضوع المفتوح سأحاول أن أقدم لكم بعض من نصوص و أشعار أغنيات أحببت كلماتها و اقتربت بشدة من قلبى و عقلى   سواء أغنيات حديثة أو قديمة 

أبدأ الموضوع بأغنية متميزة للفنان المتميز ( و لكن لا حظ له ) المطرب خالد عجاج , الأغنية بعنوان حقيقة واحدة و لا أذكر الآن كاتبها و إن كنت أعتقد أنه أمير طعيمة و لا أذكر أيضا ملحنها 
كلمات الأغنية تقول

[frame="3 80"]موش كل حلم بنحلمه لازم فى يوم هنحققه
موش كل قلب بنفهمه موش أى حب نصدقه

موش كل سكة هنمشى فيها النجوم هتبان لنا
موش أى صاحب نسأله السكة فين هيدلنا

ممكن نعيش وحدنا
ممكن نموت وحدنا

يعنى ما فيش فى الدنيا إلا حقيقة واحدة ربنا[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

الأغنية الثانية للفنان المبدع على الحجار و هى أغنية قديمة شوية بعنوان  ( أنا كنت عيدك )  و برغم أن الكلمات تبدو لأغنية عاطفية إلا أن الشاعر و المطرب يقصدون غنائها لمصر و لا أذكر للأسف كاتب هذه الكلمات الرائعة , أترككم مع الكلمات و العذر إن حدث خطأ فى نقلها فأنا أنقلها سماعيا من الأغنية 

[frame="2 80"]أنا كنت عيدك
تنقص نجوم السما أزيدك
الفجر يغرق آخد بإيدك
و أجمع سواد الألم فى عينى
و أصب نهر الهوى فى وريدك

أنا كنت عبدك فى عز ضعفك
و كنت يوم التجلى سيدك
و إذا كفرتى بسحر صوتى
هأغنى  رغم العطش نشيدك

تموت آيات النغم فى حلقى
أنطق بسر الحياة أريدك
تكتب سنين الخرس نهايتى
أنطق بسر الوجود أعيدك

أنا كنت عيدك
و إذا نسيتك هأكون نهايتى
و إذا وفيتى هأكون شهيدك
و كل ما أرحل هتكونى غايتى
و كل ما أرجع هأكون وليدك

تنقص نجوم السما أزيدك
الفجر يغرق آخد بإيدك
و أجمع سواد الألم فى عينى
و أصب نهر الهوى فى وريدك[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

الأغنية التالية للمطرب الذى يضل طريقه  دوما فى اختيار أعماله و لكنه فى  هذه المرة  وفقه الله للإختيار الصحيح , المطرب هو محمد فؤاد و الأغنية هى الحب الحقيقى , كاتب الأغنية هو خبير رص الكلمات  ( مصطفى كامل ) , بعد أن كتبت الكلمات وجدت أن اللحن أضاف لها الكثير مع أداء فؤاد اللذيذ و توزيع الموزع المهاجر للخارج أشرف عبده خاصة فى استخدام آلة البيانو , الكلمات مكتوبة تفقد الكثير من رومانسيتها التى اكتسبتها داخل الأغنية
[frame="9 80"]
الحب الحقيقى  بيعيش يا حبيبى
بيعلمنا نسامح
بينسينا امبارح
بيعلمنا نفكر دايما فى أيامنا اللى جاية
لو نبعد ثوانى 
بيرجعنا تانى
و أجرى عليك يا حبيبى و أقول لك حقك عليا
هو ده أيوه ده .. هو ده الحب الحقيقى
****

الحب الحقيقى هو اللى يحلى مرار الأيام
و لو غلبتنا دموع عينينا ننده له بيجيلينا أوام

أنا عايزك على طول ويايا
فى الفرح و فى الجرح معايا
و لا خطوة أمشيها و لا بداية غير إيدك فى إيديا

موش عايزك و لا يوم تظلمنى
فى الحلوة و فى المرة قاسمنى
من غير ما أتكلم تفهمنى من نظرة عنيا

***
إوعدنى لا نبكى و نتألم و لا نعرف حيرة و لا فراق
إوعدنى إن أنا و إنت نعلم حكايتنا لكل العشاق

أنا عايزك تبقى إنت زمانى 
و مكانك فى الدنيا مكانى
كل ما أقول لك عايز تانى من حبك تسقينى

و أنا مطرح ما الدنيا تاخدنى
و خطاوى الأيام تبعدنى
موش هتفارق حضنى  و لا هتغيب عن عينى

***
هو ده أيوه ده .. هو ده الحب الحقيقى [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

أغنيتنا القادمة للمطرب الجميل جدا هشام عباس و أنا من عشاق هشام بشكل خاص , و أقدم هنا أغنيته ( أنا حلمك ) من كلمات  على السيوفى و تلحين أحمد الحجار
[frame="4 80"]
  و بتقولى أنا فى الكون لوحديا و منسية

أنا قلبك أنا نبضك أنا حلمك و تفسيره

أنا قلبك  أنا نبضك أنا حسنك و تأثيره

أنا قلبك أنا نبضك أنا لفظك و تعبيره

أنا امبارح أنا بكره أنا أيامك الجاية

و لا تقولى أنا فى الكون لوحديا و منسية

*****
أنا كلمة فى موالك 
أنا خطوة فى مشوارك
أنا صاحب لياليكى
أنا حبك أنا دارك

أنا امبارح أنا بكره أنا أيامك الجاية

و لا تقولى أنا فى الكون لوحديا و منسية
*****
[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

الأغنية التالية  عبارة عن تحفة فنية لا تتكرر فى حياة المطرب كثيرا بل و لا تتكرر غنائيا كثيرا , الكلمات رقيقة حالمة رومانسية تحتوى على صورة خيالية جميلة , الشاعر هنا على ما أعتقد هو أيمن بهجت قمر , و الملحن على ما أذكر هو حسن دنيا , و الأغنية كلها كانت تحدى من الشاعر للملحن أن يستطيع تلحين مثل هذه الكلمات و الملحن قبل التحدى لتخرج لنا هذه التحفة و ذلك حسب قصة سمعتها , أنا غير متأكد من الملحن و الشاعر ومن هذه القصة , أما المطرب فهو مصطفى قمر , و الأغنية هى ( البحر ) , أترككم مع كلماتها

[frame="8 80"]عالبحر كانوا الناس كتار تحت الشماسى المفرودين
متجمعين .. مستنيين .. الشمس لما تروح تنام
قصر الكلام .. أنا كنت واحد م اللى قاعدين حيرانين
عالبحر كانوا الناس كتار تحت الشماسى المفرودين

فجأة التقيت الموج بيعلى و خفت أنا
إيه اللى خلى الموج يثور و يبلنا
قربت م الشط التقيت 
الموج حدف
صندوق كبير
بأفتح لقيت
جواه صدف
بين الصدف .. قلبى اتخطف
لما التقيت صورة حبيبتى اللى الزمن فرقنا يوم عن بعضنا
و ده من سنين

موش هو ده البحر اللى علمنا الهوى ؟
و فى حضنه عشنا أنا و حبيبتى سنين سوا
معقولة ده البحر اللى كان بيضمنا
معقولة خان أجمل سنين من عمرنا
ما هو للأسف
خاننى و خطف .. من بين إيديا حبيبتى و الموج شدها
لكنه فاتلى منها
صورة و حنين
و ده من سنين
*************[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

الأغنية التالية هى قنبلة فنية – إن جاز التعبير – غناها الرائع مدحت صالح فى بداياته , و لك هنا أن تتأمل الكلمات و المعنى و اللحن و الأداء لترى الفرق بين هذا الغناء الجميل و هذا التهريج الذى نسمعه الآن , و للأسف بين مدحت صالح نفسه و بين مدحت صالح الآن , الأغنية تعود إلى بدايات الثمانينات , الأغنية هى كوكب تانى , و للأسف لا أعرف من الشاعر و الملحن لهذه الرائعة

***********

[frame="3 80"]رافضك يا زمانى
يا أوانى
يا مكانى
أنا عايز أعيش فى كوكب تانى
فيه عالم تانى
فيه لسه أمانى
فيه الإنسان لسه إنسان
عايش للتانى

.......
عالم تيار
و رياحه قوية
بتهد كيانى تكسر فيا
من غير مواعيد
بتاخدنى بعيد
عن معنى حياتى
عن أصلى و ذاتى
وده موش بإيديا
......
فيه سد منيع
عالى و فظيع
بينى و بين نفسى
بين روحى و رسمى
بين يومى و أمسى
و اللى اتمنيته و بنيته فى الهوا بيضيع
و ده موش بإيديا
........
مكبوتة فى قلبى أحلام محسورة
و حطام أفكار أيتام مبتورة
و آمال مطوية
بتعافر فيا
و كأن أوانى كان لسه شوية

و فى وسط الناس و الزحمة
تاه الإحساس و الرحمة
راح منى سلامى
تاه حتى كلامى
ضاق بيا مكانى
كداب يا زمانى
.....
رافضك يا زمانى
يا أوانى
يا مكانى
أنا عايز أعيش فى كوكب تانى
......[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

السلام عليكم :
سؤال صغير للمشرفين
كيف يمكننى تعديل عنوان الموضوع لتوضيح أنه موضوع مفتوح ؟

----------


## شادو

أنا هشارك بأغنية قديمة
-------------------------
شمس الأصيل
كلمات: محمود بيرم التونسي
غناء: أم كلثوم

-----------------------

شمس الأصيل دهبّت 

خوص النخيل يا نيل 

تحفة ومتصورة 

في صفحتك يا جميل 

والناي على الشط غنى 

والقدود بتميل 

على هبوب الهوا 

لما يمر عليل 
*** 

يا نيل أنا واللي احبه 

نشبهك بصفاك 

لانت ورقت قلوبنا 

لما رق هواك 

وصفونا في المحبة 

هو هو صفاك 

ما لناش لا احنا ولا انت 

في الحلاوة مثيل 
*** 

انا وحبيبي يا نيل 

نلنا أمانينا 

مطرح ما يرسى الهوى 

ترسى مراسينا 

والليل إذا طال وزاد 

تقصر ليالينا 

واللي ضناه الهوى 

باكي وليله طويل 
*** 

انا وحبيبي يا نيل 

غيبين عن الوجدان 

يطلع علينا القمر 

ويغيب كأنه ما كان 

بايتين حوالينا نسمع 

ضحكة الكروان 

على سواقي بتنعي 

ع اللي حظه قليل 

يا نيل  
 :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

موضوع جميل ورقيق يا دكتور محمد محمود واختيارك للكلمات جميل 
والله عليك يا شادو باختيارك كلمات الرائع بيرم التونسى ( بيرم برضه اسكندرانى )  
والله ساعات لما اسمع  ام كلثوم اسأل نفسى الناس دى كانت بتجيب الكلام ده منين 
الله عليك الكلام الحلو 
وانا ان شاء الله سوف اشارك بس ادونى فرصه اختار

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]امل حياتي

كلمات: أحمد ي شفيق كامل
غناء: أم كلثوم

[poem font="Arial,6,limegreen,bold,italic" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="ridge,6,white" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


أمل حياتي يا حب   
 غالي ما ينتهيش 

يا أحلى غنوه سمعها
 قلبي ولا تتنسيش 

خد عمري كله بس 

النهارده خليني اعيش 


خليني جنبك  خليني  .. في حضن قلبك 

وسيبني أحلم  سيبني 
ياريت 

زماني ما يصحنيش 

أمل حياتي عينيه 

يا أغلى مني عليه 


* * * 

يا حبيب امبارح 

وحبيب دلوقتي 

يا حبيبي لبكره 

ولأخر وقتي 

احكي لي .. قوللي



أيه من الأمان ناقصني تاني 

وانا بين اديك 

عمري ما دقت حنان في حياتي 

زي حنانك 

ولا حبيت يا حبيبي حياتي 

إلا عشانك 

وقابلت آمالي وقابلت الدنيا 

وقابلت الحب 

أول ما قبلتك واديتك قلبي 

يا حياة القلب 

أكثر م الفرح ده ما حملش 

أكثر م اللي انا فيه ما اطلبش 

بعد هنايا معاك يا حبيبي 

لو راح عمري أنا ماندمش 

وكفاية أصحى على 

شفايفك بتقوللي عيش 

أسمعها غنوة تقول 

لحبي ما ينتهيش 

خليني جنبك 

في حضن قلبك 

وسيبني أحلم ياريت 

زماني ما يصحنيش 


* * * 

ياللي حبك 

خلا كل الدنيا حب 

ياللي قرب 

صحى عمر وصحى قلب 

وانت معايا يصعب عليه 

رمشة عنيه ولا حتى ثانية 

يصعب عليه ليغيب جمالك 

ويغيب دلالك ولو شوية 

قد كده باشتاق إليك 

قد كده ملهوف عليك 


* * * 

نفسي أنده لك بكلمه 

ما تقالتش لحد تاني 

كلمه قد هواك ده كله 

قد أشواقي وحناني 

كلمة زيك 

واللي زيك فين 

ده انت زيك 

ما اتخلقش اتنين 

وكفاية أصحى على 

شفايفك بتقولي عيش 

أسمعها غنوة تقول 

لحبي ما ينتهيش 

خليني جنبك 

ف حضن قلبك 

وسيبني أحلم ياريت 

زماني ما يصحنيش 


* * * 

يا حبيبي مهما طال عمري معاك 

برضه أيامه قليله 

دي السعادة والحنان في هواك 

ما تقضيهاش أجيال طويله 

حبك يا حبيبي 

ملا قلبي وفكري 

بينور ليلي 

ويطول عمري 

بيزيد.. بيزيد في غلاوته 

دايماً بيزيد 

وتملي جديد في حلاوته 

وتمللي جديد 

إنت خليتني أعيش الحب 

وياك ألف حب 

كل نظره إليك بحبك 

من جديد وأفضل احب 

أنا حبيت في عنيك الدنيا 

كل الدنيا حتى عوازلي أو حسادي 

كل الناس حلوين 

في عينه حلوين 

طول ما عنيه شايفه 

الدنيا وانت قصادي 

وأنام وأصحى على 

شفايفك بتقوللي عيش 

أسمعها غنوه 

تقول لحبي ما تنتهيش 

خليني جنبك 

في حضن قلبك 

وسيبني أحلم ياريت 

زماني ما يصحنيش 
 [/poem][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]

أنت عمري
كلمات: أحمد شفيق كامل
غناء: أم كلثوم
[poem font="Arial,6,limegreen,bold,italic" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="double,6,limegreen" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]



رجعوني عنيك لأيامي اللي راحوا 

علموني أندم على الماضي وجراحه 

اللي شفته قبل ما تشوفك عنيه 

عمر ضايع يحسبوه إزاي عليّ 


انت عمري اللي ابتدي بنورك صباحه 



* * * 

قد ايه من عمري قبلك راح وعدّى 

يا حبيبي قد ايه من عمري راح 

ولا شاف القلب قبلك فرحة واحدة 

ولا داق في الدنيا غير طعم الجراح 

ابتديت دلوقت بس أحب عمري 

ابتديت دلوقت اخاف لا العمر يجري 

كل فرحه اشتاقها من قبلك خيالي 

التقاها في نور عنيك قلبي وفكري 

يا حياة قلبي يا أغلى من حياتي 

ليه ما قابلتش هواك يا حبيبي بدري 

اللي شفته قبل ما تشوفك عنيه 

عمر ضايع يحسبوه إزاي عليّ 


انت عمري اللي ابتدي بنورك صباحه 



* * * 

الليالي الحلوه والشوق والمحبة 

من زمان والقلب شايلهم عشانك 

دوق معايا الحب دوق حبه بحبه 

من حنان قلبي اللي طال شوقه لحنانك 

هات عنيك تسرح في دنيتهم عنيه 

هات ايديك ترتاح للمستهم ايديه 

يا حبيبي تعالى وكفاية اللي فاتنا 

هو اللي فاتنا يا حبيب الروح شويه 

اللي شفته قبل ما تشوفك عنيه 

عمر ضايع يحسبوه إزاي عليّ 


انت عمري اللي ابتدي بنورك صباحه 



* * * 

يا أغلى من أيامي 

يا أحلى من أحلامي 

خدني لحنانك خدني 

من الوجود وابعدني 

بعيد بعيد أنا وانت 

بعيد بعيد وحدينا 

ع الحب تصحى أيامنا 

ع الشوق تنام ليالينا 

صالحت بيك ايامي 

سامحت بيك الزمن 

نستني بيك آلامي 

ونسيت معاك الشجن 

* * *

رجعوني عنيك للأيامي اللي راحوا 

علموني أندم على الماضي وجراحه 

اللي شفته قبل ما تشوفك عنيه 

عمر ضايع يحسبوه إزاي عليّ 
 [/poem][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]لسه فاكر قلبي يدي لك أمان

ولا فاكر كلمه ح تعيد اللي كان

والا نظره توصل الشوق بالحنان

لما تسألني أقولك كان زمان

كانت الأيام في قلبي دموع بتجري

وانت تحلالك دموعي وهي عمري

ياما هانت لك وكانت كل مره

تمحي كلمة من أماني فيك وصبري

كلمة لما راح الهوى ويا الجراح

واللي قاسيته في ليلي اتنسى ويا الصباح

والنهار ده الحب والشوق والحنان

لما تسألني أقولك كان زمان

ياما حليت لك آهات قلبي وهيّ

من قساوتك انت والأيام عليّ

كنت تسمعها نغم واسمع صداها

نار تدوب حبنا شوية شويه

الهوى اللي هان عليّ ابتديت تعرف غلاوته

النهار ده الحب سيره كان زمان

لما تسألني أقولك كان زمان

والليالي كنت بتسمي الليالي

لعبة الخيال وهي عمر غالي

كنت أبات أسأل عليك ظني ودموعي

وانت متهني بحيرتي وانشغالي


قل لي إيه هي الحكاية

بعد ما عرفنا النهاية

انت جيت مشتاق لحبي

ولا لدموعي وأسايا

النهار ده بعد ما فات الأوان

مهما تحلف لي أقولك كان زمان [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

أشكرك شادو
  أشكرك اسكندرانى و فى انتظار باقى كلمات أغانى أم كلثوم

----------


## hamada1980

الأغنية التالية هى أغنية حالمة للغاية للفنان مدحت صالح من نفس ألبوم كوكب تانى , الأغنية بعنوان ( محبتك جنون ) , و هى من أروع ما سمعت , من روعتها استعان بها المخرج الراحل فهمى عبد الحميد فى أحد حلقات الفوازير ليغنيها مدحت لطفلة مريضة , للأسف لا أعرف من الشاعر و الملحن , أترككم مع الكلمات

[frame="4 80"]محبتك جنون
و ضحكتك جنون
و قضيتى فى هواكى أكون أو لا أكون
......
أكون حارس جمالك
و أكون فارس خيالك
و أتحمل المهالك 
علشان أجمل عيون

يا قمر كل الليالى
يا سهرتى و موالى
حبك على قلبى غالى
و لا يوم أبدا يهون
......
يا رحلتى و حكايتى
حبك أصبح هوايتى
فى عنيا و قلبى إنتى
و ملكت بيكى الكون

يا نظرتك مدينتى
و بسمتك سفينتى
قلبى سابح فى حبك 
مهما الطريق يكون
****
محبتك جنون
و ضحكتك جنون
و قضيتى فى هواكى أكون أو لا أكون
***************[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

د محمد محمود 
اشكر على كلماتك الرقيقه 
وعلى حسن اختيار الاغانى الرومانسيه الحالمة  الرقيقه 
تعرف اغنية مدحت صالح دى انا عمرى ما سمعتها ولا اتذكرها 
شكرا لك رقة مشاعرك واحاسيسك

----------


## hamada1980

العفو اسكندرانى
   أنا فعلا بأحاول أختار الكلمات المليئة بالمعنى و الإحساس بنفس الوقت 
   بالنسبة لأغنية مدحت صالح فبالفعل هناك أغانى لمدحت صالح و على الحجار لا يعرفها أحد بالرغم من أنها تعتبر كنز على مستوى الكلمة و اللحن و الغناء و أكاد أجزم أن لهذين الرائعين أعمال أفضل من أعمال الكبار من الجيل السابق و لكن للأسف لا يدرى عنها أحد شيئا لأنه لا يتم إذاعتها أو عرضها

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]

ألف ليلة وليلة
كلمات: مرسي جميل عزيز
غناء: أم كلثوم 


يا حبيبي .. الليل وسماه .. ونجومه وقمره وسهره
وإنت وأنا .. يا حبيبي أنا .. يا حياتي أنا
كلنا في الحب سوا .. والهوى .. آه منه الهوى
سهران الهوى .. يسقينا الهنا .. ويقول بالهنا
يا حبيبي .. يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 


* * * 

إزاي أوصف لك يا حبيبي إزاي .. قبل ما أحبك كنت إزاي
كنت ولا امبارح فاكراه .. ولا عندي بكره أستناه
ولا حتى يومي عايشاه
خدتني بالحب في غمضة عين .. وريتني حلاوة الأيام فين
الليل بعد ما كان غربة مليته أمان
والعمر اللي كان صحرا صبح بستان
يا حبيبي .. يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 


* * * 

يا حبيبي إيه اجمل م الليل واتنين زينا عاشقين
تايهين ما احناش حاسين العمر ثواني والا سنين
حاسين اننا بنحب وبس
عايشين لليل والحب وبس
يا حبيبي الحب حياتنا وبيتنا وقوتنا
للناس دنيتهم واحنا لنا دنيتنا
وإن قالوا عن عشاقه بيدوبوا في نار أشواقه
أهي ناره دي جنتنا
الحب عمره ما جرح .. ولا عمر بستانه طرح
غير الهنا وغير الفرح
يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 


* * * 

يا قمر ليلي .. يا ظل نهاري .. يا حبي .. يا أيامي الهنية
عندي لك أجمل هدية
كلمة الحب اللي بيها .. تملك الدنيا وما فيها
واللي تفتح لك كنوز الدنيا ديه .. قولها ليه
قولها للطير .. للشجر .. للناس .. لكل الدنيا .. قول
الحب نعمة .. مش خطية
الله محبة .. الخير محبة .. النور محبة
يا رب تفضل حلاوة سلام أول لقا في ايدينا
وفرح أول ميعاد منقاد شموع حوالينا
ويفوت علينا الزمان يفرش أمانه علينا
يا رب
لا عمر كاس الفراق المر يسقينا
ولا يعرف الحب مطرحنا ولا يجينا
وغير شموع الفرح ما تشوف ليالينا
يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

هذه المرة أقدم فقط مقدمة أغنية للمبدع على الحجار , مقدمةأغنية الأحلام , و لماذا المقدمة فقط ؟ , لسببين أولا لأنى لا أذكر سواها , ثانيا لأنها من الروعة لأن تكفى لعرضها فقط , انظروا معى لبساطة و عمق الكلمات , بالمناسبة الأغنية الحان أحمد الحجار و غناها أيضا فى دويتو مع على الحجار , للأسف لا أعرف من كاتب هذه الكلمات البديعة

[frame="1 80"]****
قلبى يا قلبى يا أبو الأحلام
حب الخير ما تقولشى بكام
و ارجع للى بيخلق و اللى بيرزق
و اللى عنيه ما تنام
قلبى يا قلبى يا أبو الأحلام
****
 [/frame]

تم غنائها فى الأغنية ( ارجع للى بيخلق ) و ذكرها الأستاذ أحمد الحجار فى أحد حواراته على اسلام أون لاين ( اركع للى بيخلق ) و ذلك للعلم

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]اخى دكتور محمد 
بمناسبة الحدسث عن محمد الحلو 
كان له اغنيه بيقول فيها 

[frame="7 80"]يا حبيبى 
كان زمان 
طلعة الورد بأوان 
دلوقتى 
لما بان ورد خدك 
الربيع طول الزمان [/frame]
اذ كنت تقدر تجيبها يبقى شكرا لك [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

السلام عليكم :
  أهلا اسكندرانى 
   أنا تحدثت عن مدحت صالح و على الحجار
   محمد الحلو من نفس الجيل و صوت قوى و نقى لكن مدحت صالح و على الحجار أقرب لى بكتير و لهم أعمال أكثر قوة و عبقرية
 حسنا , من عنيا , إنت تأمر , كلمات الأغنية  التى تريدها فى الرد التالى

----------


## hamada1980

السلام عليكم :
أغنية يا حبيبى  للفنان ( الذى اعتزل الغناء و تركه قرفا مما يحدث فيه الآن ) محمد الحلو  , هى أغنية بديعة أشبه بالموشحات الأندلسية القديمة , من كلمات الرائع أحمد فؤاد نجم , و ألحان و توزيع وليد الفايد , محمد الحلو رغم أنى لست من عشاقه إلا أنه بالفعل صوت قوى و نقى  , بطل الأغنية هنا رغم جمال الكلمات و قوة الصوت هو اللحن و التوزيع 
[frame="9 80"]يا حبيبى كان زمان
طلعة الورد بأوان
بعد ما بان .. 
ورد خدك .. و الله
و الربيع طول الزمان 
***
يا نعيمى لما هلت
شمس نورك عاليالى
نورت لى
صورت لى
جنة أجمل من خيالى
يا حبيبى 
***
يا غزالى و إنت خالى
شوف جرالى ما جرالى
رحت أغنى
غصب عنى
و اشتكيت للورد حالى
***
يا حبيبى
***[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

الله على الكلام 
اشكرك جدا يا دكتور محمد

----------


## hamada1980

بمناسبة محمد الحلو
أقدم لكم هذه المرة أجمل و أروع ما غنى محمد الحلو فى حياته فى رأيى , و انظروا هنا لجمال و روعة الكلمات , و هى على ما أظن من كلمات سيد حجاب , إنه تتر مسلسل الوسية , أترككم مع كلمات المقدمة لتروا معى جمال المعانى 

[frame="6 80"]مين اللى قال الدنيا دى  وسية
فيها عبيد ملك إيد و فيها السيد
سوانا رب الناس سواسية
لا حد فينا  يزيد و لا يخس إيد

.......
جينا الحياة زى النبات أبرياء
لا رضعنا كدب و لا اتفطمنا برياء
طب ليه رمانا السيف على الزيف
و كيف نواجهه غير بالصدق و الكبرياء

......
عيش يا إبن آدم بكر زى الشجر
موت و إنت واقف زيه فى مطرحك
و لا تنحنى لمخلوق بشر أو حجر
و شب فوق مهما الزمان جرّحك
......
مين اللى قال الدنيا دى  وسية
فيها عبيد ملك إيد و فيها السيد
سوانا رب الناس سواسية
لا حد فينا  يزيد و لا يخس إيد

.......[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

[frame="11 80"]و تستمر الحياة 
بين ابتسامة و آه
فيها اللى تاه فى دجاه*
و اللى ضميره هداه

.....
و كل ضيقة و بعدها وسعة
و أهى دى الحقيقة بس منسية
و كلنا ولا تسعة و بنسعى
و دى موش وسية.. الناس سواسية

....
لملم جروحك يا حزين و إمشى
خطوة كمان و تخف آلامك
و إحلم بعين صاحية و لا تنامشى
غير لما تقطف زهر أحلامك
***************************
* دجاه ( من الدجى و هى الليل  على حد علمى ) [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

السلام عليكم :
طبعا الكلمات فى الرد السابق هى كلمات تتر النهاية لمسلسل الوسية  للفنان محمد الحلو

----------


## hamada1980

هذه المرة أقدم لكم كلمات أغنية أكثر من رائعة  , تلك الأغنية كنت أسمعها منذ صغرى و لكنى لم أكن أعى معانيها و لكن رغم ذلك كنت أشعر بروعة اللحن و دفئه , و الآن و مع ادراكى للمعانى ازداد حبى لها , اللحن لعمار الشريعى , الكلمات لسيد حجاب , و الغناء لفرقة الأصدقاء ( علاء عبد الخالق \ منى عبد الغنى \ حنان \ عمار الشريعى ) و الأغنية هى الحدود

[frame="9 80"]واحنا فايتين ع الحدود
مستمرين فى الصعود
إختفى النيل الجميل من تحتنا
والمدن والريف وأول عمرنا
وابتدى شئ ينجرح جوه الوجود
وابتدينا أسئلة مالهاش ردود
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا
بصة م الشباك
على البحر البعيد
واحنا رايحين بالامال عالم جديد
كنت فاكر يامصر انى تعبت منك
واكتشفت انى محال استغنى عنك
حتى دوشة صوت جيرانى
والزحام وحشونى تانى
بسمة حلوة لطفلة لسه صغيرة
لما كنت أديها حته سكرة
قبل ما نسيبك وحشتينا يا مصر يا أمنا
قبل ما نسيبك وحشتينا يا مصر يا أمنا
وابتدى شئ ينجرح جوه الوجود
وابتدينا أسئلة مالهاش ردود
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا
كنت باتذكر .. وانا فى غاية الاسى
لعبنا الكورة فى حوش المدرسة
والشقاوة وأحنا لسه صغيرين
والبراءة والصحاب الطيبين
لما سألتنى اللى جنبى 
أنت مصرى ؟؟!! دق قلبى
أسم زى السحر رفرف ع المكان
زى نسمة مهفهفة بصوت الادان
أيوه مصريين لاخر كل نقطة فى دمنا
أيوه مصريين لاخر كل نقطة فى دمنا
وابتدى شئ ينجرح جوه الوجود
وابتدينا أسئلة مالهاش ردود
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا
الوجوه من تلج .. وعيون من أزاز
شوقى زاد للعشرة والناس العزاز
وابتديت أكتب وأنا فوق السحاب
أبتديت يا أبويا فى أول جواب
مصر أنتى حته منى
مش مجرد أسم وطنى
قالوا فاضل نص ساعة ع الوصول
قولت ايه معنى الساعات و الفصول 
إلا فى الارض اللى فيها زكرياتنا وحبنا
إلا فى الارض اللى فيها زكرياتنا وحبنا
وابتدى شئ ينجرح جوه الوجود
وابتدينا أسئلة مالهاش ردود
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا
ميلنا ع الشباك نخبى دمعة فرت مننا  [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]الأطلال
شعر: إبراهيم ناجي
غناء: أم كلثوم
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,white,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/4.gif" border="double,9,purple" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]



يا فؤادي لا تسل أين الهوى

كان صرحاً من خيالٍ فهوى

اسقني واشرب على أطلاله

وارو عني طالما الدمع روى

كيف ذاك الحب أمسى خبراً

وحديثاً من أحاديث الجوى

لست أنساك وقد أغريتني

بفـمٍ عذب المناداة رقيـق

ويـدٍ تمـتد نحـوي كـيـدٍ

من خلال الموج مدّت لغريق

وبريقٍ يضمأ الساري له

أين في عينيك ذيّـاك البريق

يا حبيباً زرت يوماً أيكه

طائر الشوق أغني ألمي

لك إبطاء المدل المنعم

وتجني القادر المحتكم

وحنيني لك يكوي أضلعي

والتواني جمرات في دمي

أعطني حريتي أطلق يديا

إنني أعطيت ما استبقيت شيئا

آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي

لم أبقيه وما أبقى عليّـا

ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها

وإلام الأسر والدنيا لديّـا

أين من عيني حبيب ساحر

فيه عز وجلال وحياء

واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكاً

ظالم الحسن شهي الكبرياء

عبق السحر كأنفاس الربى

ساهم الطرف كأحلام المساء

أين مني مجلس أنت به

فتنة تمت ستاء وسنى

وأنا حب وقلب هائم

وفراش حائر منك دنا

ومن الشوق رسول بيننا

ونديم قدم الكأس لنا

هل رأى الحب سكارى مثلنا

كم بنينا من خيال حولنا

ومشينا في طريق مقمر

تثب الفرحة فيه قبلنا

وضحكنا ضحك طفلين معاً

وعدونا فسبقنا ظلنا

وانتبهنا بعد ما زال الرحيق

وأفقنا ليت أنّا لا نفيق

يقظة طاحت بأحلام الكرى

وتولى الليل والليل صديق

وإذا النور نذيرٌ طالعٌ

وإذا الفجر مطلٌ كالحريق

وإذا الدنيا كما نعرفها

وإذا الأحباب كلٌّ في طريق

أيها الساهر تغفو

تذكر العهد وتصحو

وإذا ما التأم جرح

جدّ بالتذكار جرح

فتعلّم كيف تنسى

وتعلّم كيف تمحو

يا حبيبي كل شيئٍ بقضاء

ما بأيدينا خلقنا تعساء

ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا

ذات يوم بعد ما عز اللقاء

فإذا أنكر خل خله

وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء

ومضى كل إلى غايته

لا تقل شئنا فإن الحظَّ شاء[/poem]

 [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]
الرائع صلاح جاهين وضوت محمد منير 

[poem font="Arial,5,green,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="ridge,4,green" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا بنت يا ام المريلة كحلي....
يا شمس هالة و طالة من الكولة
لو قلت عنك فى الغزل قولة
ممنوع علية والا مسموحلي

انا احب اقول الشعر فى الحلوين
و الحلو اقولة يا حلو فى عيونة
و لو ابتديت بشفايفك النونو
ما يكفنيش فيهم سبع دواوين


يا ملاك يا جنية يا ست الحسن
يعجبنى توهانك فى أحلامك
يعجبنى شد الخصر بحزامك
يعجبنى اخدك للكتب بالحضن

راحوا الصبايا والصبايا جم
أجمل ما فيهم مين غير بنتي
و اجمل ما فيك يا بنتي ان انت
فى عينيك الننى حنان الأم

يا بنت يا ام المريلة كحلي....
يا شمس هالة و طالة من الكولة
لو قلت عنك فى الغزل قولة
ممنوع علية والا مسموحلي[/poem][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]بصراحة انا معرفش مين كاتب الكلمات 
وان كنت اظن انه اسلوب  صلاح جاهين 
وطبعا غناء محمد منير 
ملحوظة 
خد بالك من الجزء الخاص بالاسكندريه 
معلش احنا بنتكلم يعنى 

[poem font="Times New Roman,5,firebrick,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="double,4,darkred" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

أدينا بندردش..ورانا اية..ورانا اية؟
بنحكى و نفرفش ..ورانا اية..ورانا اية؟
نحب نتعرف ...ورانا اية؟
نحب نتشرف....ورانا اية؟
و منين يا بلدينا و بلدكوا اية؟؟
أحسن ناس.... احسن ناس



سوهاج ...بلد المواويل
سوهاج... برج الزغاليل
سوهاج ...يا حبيبى..يا حبيبى
سوهاج ...دى عروسة النيل
سوهاج يا بوى عالم شغال يرخصلة المال
رجالة جد و حمل جبال
يا بلدينا... بلدينا



أدينا بندردش..ورانا اية..ورانا اية..
........أحسن ناس..أحسن ناس
على كوبرى بنها يا نور عينى 
منديل حبيبى طرف عينى
بعد الفراق و الاشواق
جمع الهوا بينه وبينى
على كوبرى بنها..على كوبرى بنها..
أةةةةةةة..أةةةةةةةةةة



يا اسماعيلية يا اسماعيلية
أحب أزورك فى المغربية
أركب فلوكة انا و حبايبى
و نغنى غنوة عالسمسمية
أة يا لالالى...حبيبى يالالالى
يا روحى يا لالااالى
أدينا بندردش...ورانا اية...
أحسن ناس..أحسن ناس



عالمحلة منين...يا سمنودى
عالمحلة منين..أرض جدودى
عالمحلة منين..أة يا شن و رن
عالمحلة منين..يا سمنودى



أسكندرية أحسن ناس
عالبحر ماشية تتمختر
من سيدى بشر لأبو العباس
أيوة يا عالم عالمنظر
أيوة يا عالم عالمينا..
و الشوق بيتمرجح بينا
و تولتوميت الف سفينة
عالبحر ماشية تتزمر
يامأعظم حى الجدعان
حى العرايس و العرسان
محروسة من الانس و مالجان
يا حلوة من ال..الأخضر



أما انا من شبرا
فى مصر و اولادها الطعمين
زى القمر بعيون سمرا
لابسين عقود فل و ياسمين
و النيل بيضحك و يغنى
فاكرنى و بيسأل عنى
أروحلة-الاقة مستنى
و جنب منة أحسن ناس...
أحسن ناس...
أحسن ناااااااس

[/poem][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="1 80"] عم الكل / بيرم التونسى 
السنباطى 
ام كلثوم 

[poem font="Arabic Transparent,6,crimson,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="groove,6,crimson" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


القلب يعشق كل جميل

 وياما شوفتى جمال ياعين

 واللى صدق فى الحب قليل

 وان دام يدوم يوم! ولا يومين

 واللى هويته اليوم

 دايم وصاله دوم 

 لايعاتب اللى يتوب 

ولا فى طبعه اللوم

 واحد مفيش غيره

 ملى الوجود نوره

 دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 واما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

 بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته

 كنت ابتعد عنه

 وكان ينادينى

 ويقول مسيرك يوم

 تخضعلى؛؛ وتجينى

 طاوعنى؛؛ ياعبدى 

طاوعنى انا وحدى

 مالك حبيب غيرى

 قبلى ولا؛؛ بعدى

 انا اللى اعطيتك 

من غير ماتتكلم

 وانا اللى علمتك 

من غير ماتتعلم

 واللى هديته اليك

 لو تحسبه بايديك

 تشوف جمايلى عليك 

من كل شىء اعظم

 سلم لنا؛؛؛ تسلم

مكه وفيها جبال النور

طاله على البيت المعمور

 دخلنا باب السلام 

غمر قلوبنا السلام 

من عطف رب رحيم 

فوقنا حمام الحما 

عدد نجوم السما 

 طاير علينا يطوف

 الوف تتابع الوف 

 طاير يهنى الضيوف

 بالعفو والمرحمه 

واللى نظم سيره

 واحد مفيش غيره

 دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 واما شغل بالى؛؛ واما شغل بالى

 بالدمع ناديته؛؛ بالدمع ناديته

جينا على روضه 

هاله من الجنه 

 فيها الاحبه تنول

 كل اللى تتمنى

 فيها طرب وسرور

 وفيها نور على نور

 وكاس محبه يدور

 واللى شرب غنى

 وملايكه الرحمن

 كانت لنا لقمان 

بالصبر والغفران

 جايه تبشرنا

 ياريت حبايبنا ينولواا

ينولوا ما نولنا يارب

 يارب تسعدهم يارب

يارب وفقنا يارب

دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 وما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته[/poem][/poem][/frame]

----------


## طارق المملوك

> [frame="7 80"]بصراحة انا معرفش مين كاتب الكلمات 
> وان كنت اظن انه اسلوب  صلاح جاهين 
> وطبعا غناء محمد منير 
> ملحوظة 
> خد بالك من الجزء الخاص بالاسكندريه 
> معلش احنا بنتكلم يعنى 
> 
> [poem font="Times New Roman,5,firebrick,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="double,4,darkred" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> 
> ...


my dear eskandarani
yes for sure the words for Salah jahein but the song by DALIDA and the music as i think for sameer habib
thanks for this wonderful song

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]
شعر الأمير عبد الله الفيصل 
تلحين رياض السنباطي 


من اجل عينيك عشقت الهوى = بعد زمان كنت فيه الخلي 
وأصبحت عيني بعد الكرى = تقول للتسهيد لا ترحلي 
يا فاتنا لولاه ما هزني وجد = ولا طعم الهوى طاب لي 
هذا فؤادي فامتلك أمره = فاظلمه إن أحببت أو فاعدل
من بريق الوجد في عينيك ..أشعلت حنيني =
وعلى دربك أنى رحت .. أرسلت عيوني 
والرؤى حولي غامت .. بين شكي ويقيني =
والمنى ترقص في قلبي .. على لحن شجوني 
استشف الوجد في صوتك ..آهات دفينة =
تتوارى بين أنفاسك .. كي لا استبينه 
لست أدرى أهو الحب .. الذي خفت شجونه =
أم تخوفت من اللوم .. فآثرت السكينة 
فرشت لي درب الهوى زاهيا = كالنور في جنة صبح ندى 
وكنت إن أحسست بي شقوة = تبكي كطفل خائف مجهد 
وبعد ما أغريتني لم أجد= إلا سرابا عالقا في يدي 
أهوى على قلبي يغتاله = في قسوة أعنف من حسدي 
لا تقل أين ليالينا = وقد كانت سرابا 
لا تسلني عن أمانينا= وقد كانت سرابا 
إنني أسدلت فوق الأمس= سترا وحجابا 
فتحمل مر هجرانك = واستبق العتابا [/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]محمد اقبال 
رياض السنباطي 
أم كلثوم


حديث الأرواح للأرواح يسري= وتدركه القلوب بلا عناء 
قد فاضت دموع العشق مني=حديثا كان علوي النداء
فحلق في ربا الأفلاك حتى =أهاج العالم الأعلى بكائي
تحاورت النجوم وقلن صوت=بقرب العرش موصول الدعاء
وجاوبت المجرة علّ طيفاً=سرى بين الكواكب في خفاء
وقال البدر هذا قلب شاك= يواصل شدوه عند المساء
شكواي أم نجواي في هذا الدجى=ونجوم ليلي حُسّدي أم عوّدي
قيثارتي ملئت بأنات الجوى=لابد للمكبوت من فيضان
صعدت إلى شفتي خواطر مهجتي=ليبين عنها منطقي ولساني
أنا ما تعديت القناعة والرضا= لكنما هي قصة الأشجان 
يشكو لك اللهم قلب لم يعش=إلا لحمد علاك في الأكوان[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]أبو فراس الحمداني
غناء: أم كلثوم
الموسيقار رياض السنباطي 


أراك عصي الدمع شيمتك الصبر

أما للهوى نهي عليك ولا أمر 

نعم أنا مشتاق وعندي لوعة

ولكن مثلي لا يذاع له سر

إذا الليل أضواني بسطت يد الهوى

واذللت دمعاً من خلائقه الكبر

تكاد تضيء النار بين جوانحي

إذا هي اذكتها الصبابة والفكر

معللتي بالوصل والموت دونه

إذا مت ظمآناً فلا نزل القطر

وقالت لقد أذرى بك الدهر بعدنا

فقلت معاذ الله بل أنت لا الدهر[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]كلمات الشاعر مرسى جميل عزيز 

الحان الموسيقار بليغ حمدى 

غناء كوكب الشرق أم كلثوم 


طول عمرى باخاف من الحب وسيرة الحب وظلم الحب لكل أصحابه 

وأعرف حكايات مليانه آهات ودموع وأنين والعاشقين دابوا ما تابوا 

طول عمرى بأقول لا أنا قد الشوق وليالى الشوق ولا قلبى قد عذابه 

وقابلتك انت لقيتك بتغير كل حياتى 

ما أعرفش إزاى حبيتك ما أعرفش إزاى ياحياتى 

من همسة حب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه 

**** 

فات من عمرى سنين وسنين شفت كتير و قليل عاشقين 

اللى بيشكى حاله لحاله واللى بيبكى على مواله 

أهل الحب صحيح مساكين 

ياما الحب نده على قلبى ما ردش قلبى جواب 

ياما الشوق حاول يحايلنى واقول له روح يا عذاب 

ياما عيون شاغلونى لكن ولا شغلونى 

إلا عيونك انت دول بس اللى خدونى وبحبك أمرونى 

أمرونى احب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه 

**** 

ياللى ظلمتوا الحب وقلتوا وعدتوا عليه قلتوا عليه مش عارف إيه 

العيب فيكم يا فى حبايبكم أما الحب ياروحى عليه 

فى الدنيا ما فيش أبدا أبدا أحلى من الحب 

نتعب نغلب نشتكى منه لكن بنحب 

ياسلام ع القلب وتنهيده فى وصال وفراق 

وشموع الشوق لما يقيدوا ليل المشتاق 

يا سلام ع الدنيا وحلاوتها فى عين العشاق 

أنا خدنى الحب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه 

**** 

يا اللى مليت بالحب حياتى أهدى حياتى إليك 

روحى..قلبى..عقلى..حبى كلّى ملك ايديك 

صوتك..نظراتك..همساتك شىء مش معقول 

شىء خللى الدنيا زهور على طول وشموع على طول 

الله ياحبيبى على حبك وهنايا معاك الله يا حبيبى يا حبيبى الله الله 

ولا دمعة عين جرحت قلبى ولا قولة آه 

ما بقولش فى حبك غير الله الله يا حبيبى على حبك الله الله 

من كتر الحب لقيتنى باحب وأدوب فى الحب وصبح وليل على بابه [/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]حيرت قلبي معاك 
حيرت قلبي معاك= وأنا بداري واخبي 
قل لي أعمل إيه وياك= ولا أعمل إيه ويا قلبي
بدي اشكي لك من نار حبي= بدي احكي لك ع اللي في قلبي 
وأقولك ع اللي سهرني= وأقولك ع اللي بكاني 
وأصور لك ضنى روحي= وعزة نفسي منعاني
يا قاسي بص في عيني= وشوف إيه أنكتب فيها 
دي نظرة شوق وحنيه = ودي دمعة بداريها
وده خيال بيين الأجفان= فضل معاي الليل كله 
سهرني بين فكر وأشجان= وفات لي جوه العين ظله 
وبين شوقي وحرماني= وحيرتي ويا كتماني 
بدي اشكي لك من نار حبي 
بدي احكي لك ع اللي في قلبي 
وأقول لك على اللي سهرني= وأقول لك ع اللي بكاني 
وصور لك ضنى روحي =وعزة نفسي منعاني 
ياما ليالي أنا وخيالي ، أفضل أصبر روحي بكلمة يوم قلتها لي 
وبات أفكر .. في اللي جرى لك.... واللي جرى لي 
وأقول ماشافشي الحيرة= على لما با سلم 
ولاشافش يوم الشوق= في عيني راح يتكلم 
وارجع أسامحك تاني = واحن لك والقاني 
بدي اشكي لك من نار حبي 
بدي احكي لك ع اللي في قلبي 
وأقول لك ع اللي سهرني= وأقول لك ع اللي بكاني 
وأصور لك ضنى روحي= وعزة نفسي ما نعاني 
خاصمتك بيني وبين روحي= وصالحتك وخاصمتك تاني 
وأقول أ بعد يصعب علي روحي= تطاوعني ليزيد حرماني 
ح أفضل أحبك من غير ما أقولك=إيه اللي حير أفكاري
لحد قلبك ما يوم يدلك= على هواي المداري 
ولما يرحمني قلبك = ويبان لعيني هواك 
وتني ع اللي انشغل بك= وروحي تسمع نداك 
بدي اشكي لك من نار حبي 
بدي احكي لك ع اللي في قلبي 
وأقول ع اللي سهرني= وأقول لك ع اللي بكاني 
وأقول يا قلبي ليه تخبي =وليه يا نفس منعاني [/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]محمود بيرم التونسي
 زكريا احمد


الأولة في الغرام و الحب شبكوني
و الثانية بالامتثال و الصبر أمروني
و الثالثة من غير معاد راحوا و فاتوني
**********************************
الأولة في الغرام و الحب شبكوني ............ بنظرة عين
و الثانية بالامتثال و الصبر أمروني........... و أجيبه منين
و الثالثة من غير معاد راحوا و فاتوني...... قولوالي فين
***********************************
الأولة في الغرام و الحب شبكوني ...........بنظرة عين قادت لهيبي
و الثانية بالامتثال و الصبر أمروني........... و أجيبه منين احتار طبيبي
و الثالثة من غير معاد راحوا و فاتوني...... قولوالي فين سافر حبيبي 
************************************
سافر في يوم ما واعدني .........................على الوصال و عاهدني
و كان وصاله وداع................................من بعد طول امتناع
حطيت على القلب ايدي............................و انا بودع وحيدي
و أقول يا عين اسعفيني...........................و ابكي و بالدمع جودي
*************************************
من يوم ما سافر حبيبي ...........................و انا بداوي جروحي
اتاري في يوم وداعه...............................ودعت قلبي و روحي
طالت عليّ الليالي ..................................و انت يا روحي انت
لا قلت لي فين مكانك...............................و لا حترجع لي امتى
*************************************
الأولة في الغرام و الحب شبكوني ............ بنظرة عين
و الثانية بالامتثال و الصبر أمروني........... و أجيبه منين
و الثالثة من غير معاد راحوا و فاتوني...... قولوالي فين
***********************************
الأولة وقادت و السبب نظرة
و الثانية ما طلت غير الصبر و الحسرة
و الثالثة انا اللّي جرى لي عمره ما يجرى
سافر حبيبي .......[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]قولي لطيفك ينثني



شعر: الشريف الرضي

ألحان: زكريا أحمد

غناء: أم كلثوم



قولي لطيفِك ينثني عن مضجعي وقت الرقاد

كي أستريحَ و تنطفي نار تأجج في الفؤاد

مضنىً تقلبه الأكُفُ على فراشٍ من سُهاد

أما أنا .. فكما علِمتِ .. فهل لوصلِكِ من معاد



***



قولي لطيفِك ينثني عن مضجعي وقت الهجوع

كي أستريحَ و تنطفي نار تأجج في الضلوع

مضنىً تقلبه الأكُفُ على فراشٍ من دموع

أما أنا .. فكما علِمتِ .. فهل لوصلِكِ من رجوع



***



قولي لطيفِك ينثني عن مضجعي وقت المنام

كي أستريحَ و تنطفي نار تأجج في العظام

مضنىً تقلبه الأكُفُ على فراشٍ من سقام

أما أنا .. فكما علِمتِ .. فهل لوصلِكِ من مرام[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="9 80"]ثورة الشــــك

أَكَادُ أَشُكُّ في نَفْسِي لأَنِّي



أَكَادُ أَشُكُّ فيكَ وأَنْتَ مِنِّي



يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إنَّكَ خِنْتَ عَهْدِي



وَلَمْ تَحْفَظْ هَوَايَ وَلَمْ تَصُنِّي



وَأنْتَ مُنَايَ أَجْمَعُهَا مَشَتْ بِي 



ِإلَيْكَ خُطَى الشَّبَابِ المُطْمَئِنِّ



وَقَدْ كَادَ الشَّبَابُ لِغَيْرِ عَوْدٍ



يُوَلِّي عَنْ فَتَىً في غَيْرِ أَمْنِ



وَهَا أَنَا فَاتَنِي القَدَرُ المُوَالِي



بِأَحْلاَمِ الشَّبَابِ وَلَمْ يَفُتْنِي



كَأَنَّ صِبَايَ قَدْ رُدَّتْ رُؤاهُ



عَلَى جَفْنِي المُسَهَّدِ أَوْ كَأَنِّي



يُكَذِّبُ فِيكَ كُلَّ النَّاسِ قَلْبِي



وَتَسْمَعُ فِيكَ كُلَّ النَّاسِ أُذْنِي



وَكَمْ طَافَتْ عَلَيَّ ظِلاَلُ شَكٍّ



أَقَضَّتْ مَضْجَعِي وَاسْتَعْبَدَتْنِي



كَأَنِّي طَافَ بِي رَكْبُ اللَيَالِي



يُحَدِّثُ عَنْكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَعَنِّي



عَلَى أَنِّي أُغَالِطُ فِيكَ سَمْعِي



وَتُبْصِرُ فِيكَ غَيْرَ الشَّكِّ عَيْنِي



وَمَاأَنَا بِالمُصَدِّقِ فِيكَ قَوْلاً



وَلَكِنِّي شَقِيـتُ بِحُسْنِ ظَنِّي



وَبِي مَمَّا يُسَاوِرُنِي كَثِـيرٌ



مِنَ الشَّجَـنِ المُؤَرِّقِ لاَ تَدَعْنِي



تُعَذَّبُ فِي لَهِيبِ الشَّكِّ رُوحِي



وَتَشْقَى بِالظُّنُـونِ وَبِالتَّمَنِّي



أَجِبْنِي إِذْ سَأَلْتُكَ هَلْ صَحِيحٌ



حَدِيثُ النَّاسِ خُنْتَ؟ أَلَمْ تَخُنِّي


* * * *
شـــعر عبــد الله الفيصــل[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

هذه المرة أقدم لكم كلمات لطيفة غناها الفنان الجميل سيد مكاوى و أعتقد أنها طبعا من ألحانه لكن للأسف لا أعرف من صاحب هذه الكلمات اللطيفة و الأغنية بعنوان حبيبى اللى بحبه

[frame="3 80"]حبيبى اللى بحبه ما شفتش زيه حد
عينيه حنان و قلبه بستان أمان و ورد
غالى و طول عمره غالى
و مقامه فى قلبى عالى
خلانى عشت جنبه أحلى و أجمل ليالى
و ليلة بعد ليلة .. بالحب بقينا عيلة
و أنا عشت معاه فى قصة
 و لا ألف ليلة .. ليلة و ليلة
***
أنا أول مرة شفته كان راضى زماننا عنا
فردلى الحب إيده و أخدنا من مكاننا
سبنا الدنيا و ما فيها و دوبنا و رحنا جنة 
مرت بينا الساعات
و كلامنا كان سكات
توهنا و نسينا روحنا  و الوقت علينا فات
***
و آه  من كام ليلة  أنا و هو اتقابلنا
من الحب عملنا مركب و فى بحر الشوق نزلنا
عشنا فى جو تانى  ما حدش عاشه غيرنا
جانا القمر قاسمنا و بريشته راح راسمنا
و فرش الليل سكونه .. من كتر الفرحة طرنا

ده العالم كله كوم
و إنت يا حبيبى كوم
خلتنى عشت جنبك أحلى و أجمل ليالى
و ليلة بعد ليلة .. بالحب بقينا عيلة
و أنا عشت معاه فى قصة
 و لا ألف ليلة .. ليلة و ليلة
***
حبيبى اللى بحبه ما شفتش زيه حد
عينيه حنان و قلبه بستان أمان و ورد[/frame]

فيه مقطع لم أستطع أن أسمعه جيدا فقمت بالتصرف فيه من عندى و إكماله بكلمة  قد تختلف عن النص الأصلى الذى تم غناؤه فمعذرة و ذلك للعلم و هذا المقطع عند سبنا الدنيا و ما فيها و دوبنا و رحنا جنة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى الدكتور محمود 
استاذنك فى كلمة للرقيقه ملك روحى 
ايه ياست ملك هو ياعنى علشان ست الكل ام كلثوم من طرفكم ةيبقى خلاص تخشى علينا كده بتقلك كله 
يعنى نجيب كلام منين نروح بقى ادور مع شعبولا على الموالد 
ماشى يا ملك وقفتى سوقنا 
ربنا يعين ونلاقى كلام حلو

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى طارق 
اشكرك على تصحيح  المعلومه  هى فعلا المغنيه داليدا الفرنسيه الجنسية المصرية المولد 
 شكرا لمداخلتك الرقيقه

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]بتلوموني ليه
غناء: عبدالحليم حافظ
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,tomato,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/11.gif" border="double,6,deeppink" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

بتلوموني ليه .. بتلوموني ليه
لو شفتم عينيه .. حلوين قد إيه
ح تقولوا إنشغالي وسهد الليالي
مش كتير عليه .. ليه بتلوموني


* * *

أسير الحبايب يا قلبي يا دايب
في موجة عبير من الشعر الحرير
ع الخدود يهفهف ويرجع يطير
والناس بيلوموني وأعمل إيه يا قلبي
عايزين يحرموني منه ليه يا قلبي


* * *

من يوم حبه ما لمس قلبي
فتح الباب للشوق يلعب بي
وهو حبيبي وهو نصيبي
وهو النور لعينيه وقلبي
وهو شبابي وهو صحابي
وهو قرايبي وكل حبايبي
والناس بيلوموني وأعمل إيه يا قلبي
عايزين يحرموني منه ليه يا قلبي[/poem][/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

( بتلومونى ليه ) اختيار موفق يا إسكندرانى , أعتقد إنها كلمات فارس الكلمة مرسى جميل عزيز , شوف جمال الكلام مين دلوقتى ممكن يكتب كلام زى ( موجة عبير من الشعر  الحريـر ) , و لا ( وهـو شبابـي وهــو صحـابـي 
وهـو قرايبـي وكــل حبايـبـي )
ما كانش ممكن ننسى مرسى جميل عزيز هنا , معلهش لو المعلومة موش صحيحة و هى موش كلماته حد يصحح لنا

----------


## hamada1980

هذه المرة أقدم لكم كلمات ذات مغزى خاص خاصة فى أحوالنا الآن , كلمات هذه الأغنية طلبتها من صديق الموقع أمير المصرى و قام مشكورا بإرسالها لى , الأغنية بعنوان ( يا مصرى ) , الأغنية للفنان المبدع كنز مصر الخاص جدا ( على الحجار ) , هى أغنية تتحدث عن مشاكلنا و الحل بسيط حبة تخطيط و هى دعوة للمصرى لأن يقوم يهش الوطاويط التى عششت فى حياته , أترككم مع الكلمات الرائعة التى تتحدث بصدق عن مشاكلنا المصرية 



[frame="9 80"]يا مصري ليه دنياك لخابيط و الغُلب محيط
و العنكبوت عشش عالحيط و سرح عالغيط
يا مصري قوم هش الوطاويط كفاياك تبليط
صعبة الحياة و الحل بسيط حبة تخطيط

فتحت باب أستيرادك.. و صرفت فوق ضعف أيرادك
حلي للخواجة إستكرادك.. سابك بتقرا في أورادك
و ده قشَطّكْ و نزل تشفيط..

يا مصري ليه....

و مهولاتي تحب تزيط...ساعة الفرح زغاريط تنطيط...
و في المياتم هات يا صويت.. و في المظاهرة سخن تشيط ..
و في الأنتخاب تنسي التصويت...

يا مصري ليه...

و ليه بترشى و تتساهل ... و تضيع حقوقك بالساهل
           تستاهل النار تستاهل..
       يا غويط و يحسبك الجاهل
     ساهل و ساهي و غبي و عبيط

يا مصري ليه...

يا مصري ياللي الغلا عاصرك... و النهب في عصرك حاصرك
قوم للحياة و اسبق عصرك.. و لا حاجة حترجع نصرك
إلا إن تكون شغال و نشيط[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية جميلة لمحمد منير غناها فى تتر مسلسل جمهورية زفتى , الأغنية وطنية و لكنها بطريقة كلام رومانسى موجه للحبيبة ( الوطن ) الأغنية بعنوان ( يا حبيبتى ) من كلمات الأبنودى 

[frame="4 80"]حبيبتى يا حبيبتى
غصب عنى موش بخاطرى
يا اللى ساكنة فى خواطرى
فى دمايا اللى فى عروقى
فى غروبى و فى شروقى
و أنا بأحلم و أنا بأجرى
غصب عنى
و السنين تيجى و ترحل
مرة أصعب مرة أسهل
لو أخف و لا أتقل
يعشقك علنى و سرى
يا حبيبتى
غصب عنى و غصب عنك
ده لأنى حتة منك
إنتى عاشقانى كأنك
الزمن ما عرفش سنك
ساكنة فى قلبى و صدرى
غصب عنى
يا اللى عاجبك لون دمايا
و الدموع اللى فى غنايا
ابتسامتك نور و آية
إنتى اسمى و إنتى عمرى
يا حبيبتى


**********[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

*أغنية أخرى من تترات المسلسلات أعتقد أنها أيضا من كلمات عبد الرحمن الأبنودى , من ألحان العبقرى عمار الشريعى و من غناء على الحجار , الأغنية هى تتر النهاية لمسلسل رحلة السيد أبو العلا البشرى الجزء الأول , الأغنية بسيطة لكنها  ذات معانى رائعة و أضاف لها صوت على الحجار و موسيقى عمار الكثير , أترككم مع الكلمات*
 :f2:  

[frame="8 80"]لو موش هتحلم معايا  ..  مضطر أحلم بنفسى
لكنى فى الحلم حتى  ..  عمرى ما هأحلم لنفسى

لو كنت راح أفتش عن منصب و لا جاه ..  و أصاحب الحذر
ده أنا أبقى ما أستحقش حلاوة الحياة ..  و ضحكة البشر

يا صاحبى يا صديقى
يا اللى طريقك طريقى
ده أنا يوم ما أعيش لنفسى
ده يوم موتى الحقيقى

و إذا موش هتحلم معايا مضطر أحلم بنفسى
لكنى فى الحلم حتى عمرى ما هأحلم لنفسى
 :f2:  
[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

*( حلم التمنى ) هى أغنية للفنان ايمان البحر درويش , عندما سمعت هذه الأغنية الرائعة المغرقة فى الرومانسية لأول مرة أحببتها جدا و تساءلت من هى الحبيبة التى يمكن أن يغنى لها هذا الكلام و هذه المشاعر الخالصة , إنها حبيبة مستحيلة , عرفت بعدها بسنوات طويلة و من خلال لقاء مع الفنان ايمان البحر درويش بالتليفزيون أن الحبيبة المقصودة بالأغنية هى الوطن , و لكن رغم ذلك ما زلت أحبها كأغنية رومانسية تمس الروح , الكلمات للشاعر هانى شحاتة و الألحان للمبدع الفنان فاروق الشرنوبى , أما التوزيع و هو صاحب  دور كبير هنا فى جعل الأغنية ذات مذاق روحى صوفى جميل فهو لعماد الشارونى*

*[frame="3 80"]افردي ضيك في عيني
دوبى عتمة سنينى
امسحي عنى الآلام
....
خضري قلب الجناين
نورى قلب المداين
رفرفي بجناح حمام
***
عايز أشوفك لما بأغرق ..  وسط بحر الكون جزيرتي
مهما أغرب و لا أشرق  .. ما ألتقيش غير حضنك إنتى
تفتحي قلبك تضمي
تمسحي بالود همي
يجرى بالدمع الكلام

كلميني يا غالية عنى ..  عن دروب مشوارها طال
حققي  حلم التمني    ..   قربيني م المحال 
حلم أيامي يمامة
تتولد بعد القيامة
ترمى عالبر السلام

*****
افردي ضيك في عيني
دوبى عتمة سنينى

خضري قلب الجناين
نورى قلب المداين
رفرفي بجناح حمام
**********
 
[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

*( يعنى إيه كلمة وطن ؟ ) يحاول د. مدحت العدل البحث عن معنى كلمة وطن فى كلماته التى غناها محمد فؤاد
يعنى أرض حدود مكان ولا حالة من الشجن*

*[frame="4 80"]يعنى إيه كلمة وطن ؟
يعنى أرض حدود مكان ؟
و لا حالة م الشجن ؟

و لا إيه ؟ و لا إيه ؟ و لا إيه ؟

شاى بالحليب على قهوة فى الضاهر هناك
نسمة عصارى السيدة  و دير الملاك

يعنى إيه كلمة وطن ؟

نشع الرطوبة فى الجدار
و لا شمس مغرقة برد النهار
و لا أمك .. و لا أختك
و لا عساكر دفعتك و الرملة نار

يعنى إيه كلمة وطن ؟

يعنى ريحة يعنى صوت
أيامى تشبه بعضها و سنين تفوت
و أما نسافر و الحدود يفصل ما بينها ألف ميل
إنتى سنين الحب و العمر الجميل
 

و لا إيه و لا إيه و لا إيه ؟[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

*هذه أغنية للفنان ( هانى شاكر ) من كلمات محمد مصطفى و ألحان خليل مصطفى و توزيع يحيى الموجى
الأغنية بعنوان ( لو ألف طريق )*

*[frame="1 80"]لو ألف طريق و لا أى صديق يمشى معايا
يبقى و لا طريق
لو أحلى مكان و لا أى أمان  فيه جوايا
يبقى و لا مكان

و الدنيا دى إيه من غير الناس
هنعيشها إزاى أيام و خلاص
و إزاى فى قلوبنا يعيش إحساس
لما  احنا نكون أغراب يا زمان

****
إيه يعنى أكون عايش فى قصور
و الخوف حواليا كإنه بحور
لو ضلة تكون فى الدفا و النور
فى عيونى هتبقى أحلى مكان 
****
لو ألف طريق و لا أى صديق يمشى معايا
يبقى و لا طريق
لو أحلى مكان و لا أى أمان  فيه جوايا
يبقى و لا مكان

***********************************************[/frame]*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

موجود 
انا من عشاق علي الحجار ومحمد منير اوي او ي
وكمان بحب اغنية انا عايزة اعيش في كوكب تاني لمدحت صالح 
اما  ام كلثوم فدة حاجة تانية خالص وثالثة كمان من احلي الكلمات اللي سمعتها في حياتي 
انا بعشق اغنية انت الحب اوي ولو لقيت وقت اكيد حكتبها 
وربنا يقدرني فعلا واقدر اكتب اغاني للمبدعة بجد انغام واغنيتها بالذات القالك حد 
قد اية جميلة 
تسلم يا حمادة علي الموضوع الجميل الرقيق دة وتسلمة كلكم علي كل الاغاني الرقيقة والمعاني اللي اتكتبت 
اما اغنية القالك حد فهي 
القالك حد القالك صحبة واهل وبيت يناديك لو انت في يوم ضلت 
ويشوفك لو علي الخلق ديرت ويحسك رغم البين والبعد القالك حد 
القالك حلم من الاحلام متسبش سنينك للاوهام 
دة الدنيا ما بين افراح واللام والشوك في سنين يطرحلك ورد 
القالك حد 
القالك قلب يحن اليك وحبيب يشتاق ويروح يناديك 
لو طلت في الايام لياليك يبقلق فجر وشمس وغد 
القالك حد 
القالك صحبة واهل وبيت يناديك لو انت في يوم ظلت 
ويشوفك لو علي الخق دريت ويحسك رغم البين والبعد 
القالك حد     القالك حد   القالك حد

----------


## hamada1980

( أهو حلم يفوت )
وائل هلال  .. الكلمات
خليل مصطفى .. التلحين
محمد ضياء الدين .. التوزيع
هانى شاكر  .. الغناء
*[frame="8 80"]
أهو حلم يفوت
و لا حد يموت
إيه يعنى بنيت
فى قصور و صحيت
ما لقيتش مكانهم حتى بيوت

..........
أنا أصلى حلمت زمان بقمر
كان عالى قوى
كان تمن الحلم ليالى سفر
كان غالى قوى
و سافرت و جيت
و الله شقيت
و جريت عالقمر اللى اتمنيت يحضنى قوى
ما لقيتش قمر
و حزنت قوى
و ضحكت قوى

إيه يعنى بنيت
فى قصور و صحيت
ما لقيتش مكانهم حتى بيوت

........

و حلمت فى مرة بصوت بيقول 
يا حبيبى أنا
صدقت الصوت و جريت على طول
لحبيبتى أنا
و فردت جناح
و حبيبتى جناح
و فضلنا نطير ويا الأفراح قضينا سنة
و اتشد جناح
و حزنت قوى
و ضحكت قوى

إيه يعنى بنيت
فى قصور و صحيت
ما لقيتش مكانهم حتى بيوت

........

أهو حلم يفوت
و لا حد يموت
......[/frame]*

----------


## a_leader

قتل الورد نفسه حسدا منك و ألقى دماه فى وجنتيكى
و الفراشات ملت الزهر لما حدثتها الأنسام عن شفتيكى

الصبا و الجمال
محمد عبد الوهاب

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]شويه عبد الوهاب 
ومن اجمل اغنيه اغنية خى 
كلمات : حسين السيد 


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,royalblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/49.gif" border="double,6,black" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
خي  خي ...حبيبي   
                   قاسي ليه يا خي  يا خي 

قلبي    قلبى  خوفي عليه  
                  واعمل ايه يا خي 

أمانه ان كنت تقابله   
                تقول له الفرح ناسيني 

وقول له يشاور عقله   
                وينسى يوم ويجيني 

وحلفه بويلي       
                    من نهاري وليلي 

       آه يابا 

امانة لو يسألك    
                             في البعد عن حالي 

تحكي له عا اللي جرى   
                   واللي بيجرا لي 

وفات معايا كلام    
                     الحلو والغالي 

يهز قلب الحجر   
                      لو يفهمه الخالي 

                     آه يابا 

يا فايت قلبي علي نار حبي   
               انا مش قادر عليك انا 

شوف من إمتى أنا لك وانت  
                دايما شاغل يومي بسنه 

الشوق خلاني ابعت لك       
                 مرسال الروح والعين 

عاوزين يشوفوني بقابلك  
              وارتاح م الفكر يومين 
يا تجيني يا تقوللي أروح لك 
                  يا تقول أروح منك فين 

                      يا خي ... [/poem][/frame]

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

من روائع محمد عبد الوهاب أغنية " من غير ليه "
كلمات وألحان بصراحة تحفة 
وسمعتها برده  من هاني شاكر جميلة جداً

----------


## hamada1980

*أغنية من غير ليه

من كلمات مرسى جميل عزيز 
و ألحان محمد عبد الوهاب
كانت الأغنية معدة لأن يغنيها عبد الحليم حافظ و لكن توفى فغناها محمد عبد الوهاب فكانت رائعة بصوته , و غناها هانى شاكر 
*

----------


## hamada1980

*ليست الكلمات الجميلة فى الأغانى القديمة فقط
و ها هى كلمات أغنية جديدة للمطرب الفنان خالد عجاج بعنوان ( على قد حالى )*

*[frame="3 80"]على قد حالى  ما أقدرش أبص لفوق لأتعب
على قد حالى  و عشان  كده  منّك بأهرب
و لو الحياة بعدك صعبة
هتكون و أنا جنبك أصعب
......
ما هى حاجة ما تتصدقش إن احنا فى مرة هنبقى لبعض
أنا خايف أطلع سابع سما و أنزل على سابع أرض

على قد حالى
****
إزاى بقه  نكّمل  سوا  ....   حكايتنا موش متصدقة
وإزاى بقه يكمل هوى ....  محتار ما بين بعد و لقا

هأنسى و فى النسيان وفا  ....  ما هو أولى بينا نفترق
النار  يا دوب توهب  دفا  ....   و اللى لمسها يتحرق

****
ما هى حاجة ما تتصدقش إن احنا فى مرة هنبقى لبعض
أنا خايف أطلع سابع سما و أنزل على سابع أرض

على قد حالى[/frame]*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

في مقتبل شبابي كنت أنوي أن أحترف كتابة الأغاني :
و بالفعل قطعت خطوات في هذا المجال ... و لكن لم أستطع الاستمرار لأسباب عدة منها أني كنت أكتب كلمات كان من الصعب أن يتقبلها أزواق المغنيين إللي تربو علي  قاموس الحب و الفراق و العوازل 
ومن هذه الأغاني و التي أعتز بها ( يا عطشان )
من ألحان الملحن الراقي : أحمد الحجار و توزيع قتحي سلامة وغناء مطرب لم يلق النجاح الذي يستحقه فهو صاحب إمكانات صوتيه نادرة و ذوق موسيقي مميز و حاسة أدبية راقية و رؤية سياسية وطنية وهو المطرب الرائع : ماهر عبيد
[frame="7 80"] يا عطشان للحق الغايب
 إيه في الدنيا راح يرويك
 إيه هايخلي النور السايل 
تيجي في قلبه و يحلم بيك
شق ستار الليل الحالك
 فتح عينك مد إيديك
يا عطشان للحق الغايب 
إيه في الدنيا راح يرويك؟
أشرق تشرق شمس ضميرك
 تطلق قيد عصفور النور
أحفر تاني نهر مصيرك
 تغرق أرض الزيف
 و الجور و أجعل ربك هو نصيرك
 تلقي الجنه بتطرح فيك
يا عطشان للحق الغايب 
إيه في الدنيا راح يرويك؟[/frame]

شعر : محمد عثمان جبريل

----------


## hamada1980

السلام عليكم :

الأستاذ محمد عثمان جبريل :

مرحبا بك فى موضوعنا عن كلمات الأغانى 

أصدقك القول بأنى لم أسمع عن المطرب ماهر عبيد من قبل
و لكن بالطبع أحمد الحجار ملحن ذو طابع متميز للغاية
و موضوع كلماتك جميل

...........
أرجو أن تلقى نظرة على بعض أعمالى من كتابة أغنيات على الروابط التالية

برد و نار
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43717

قالتهالك زمان ما صدقتش
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43655

الحب موش كلام على ضى القمر
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43378


بقى ذكريات
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=43438

----------


## hamada1980

من غناء على الحجار أقدم لكم كلمات أغنية بعنوان ( حرية )

*[frame="9 80"]يتشرف المدعو أنا
بدعوة الدنيا بسماها و أرضها
تحضر زفافى على هدية ربنا
لحضرة المدعو أنا
الساعة سبعة فى أى يوم
ما هو كل يوم عيد حبنا
اسمى أنا ما يهمش
أما اسمها 
حرية
.............
بأحب أطير فى البراح
حبيبتى هى الجناح
و هى وردة ندى
و هى شمس الصباح
............
حرية  
...........[/frame]*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الله بموت فية اغنية حرية 
وبعشق علي الحجار 
ونقول اغنية بنت وولد 
روح جسد بنت وولد 
اتوعدنا حبنا يعيش للابد 

قال لسى صغيرين لسة قدمكم سنين 
ردي يا طعم الحنين في القلوب المرسمين في كتاب حب الحياة من بدايتة لمنتاة 
حبنا عرف الخلود اول الشوق ما اتولد 

احنا اهوا لسة هنا لسة عايشين حبنا والزمان بيشوف غرمنا 
بيستخبة مننا 
اصلة مش ممكن حيقدر علي بالحب اتوعد 
روح جسد بنت وولد

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات جميلة ل( عوض بدوى ) لحنها بإبداع ( فاروق الشرنوبى ) ليتغنى بها ( إيمان البحر درويش ) , إليكم كلمات ( طير فى السما )
[frame="8 80"]*أنا طير فى السما
بأعشق بالوما
عاش قلبى و نما
من غير نمنمة
و بسيط إنما
عايش ملحمة
و يعيش له سمة
و ينول أوسمة
و يبعتر شوق من غير لملمة
..........
أنا طير طيار
عديت أسوار
حطمت جدار
و نزلت بحار
و طلعت نهار
من ليل جبار
ده العمر عمار
و القلب خضار
موش عين فى الجنة و عين فى النار
و لا تحزن يوم لأ متبسمة
.........
أنا طير و بأطير
بجناحى أمير
و أستنى و أسير
و لا كنت أسير
و إن عمرى قصير
أنا قلبى كبير
و يساع مشاوير
و قليل و كتير
**و لا يعشق غير النور و الخير*
*و يخاف إن سهم اليأس رمى
........
أنا طير فى السما
.......*[/frame]

بأعشق بالوما .. الوما  أى الإيماءة

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات جميلة غناها المبدع ( محمد ثروت ) فى تتر البداية لمسلسل الكهف و الوهم و الحب من ألحان عمار الشريعى و كلمات الأبنودى , الحبيبة المقصودة فى الغنوة ( الوطن )
*[frame="12 80"]و ما بين ما أحس الغنا و ما بين ما أقوله يتوه
يصبح  كأنه كلام  غيرى كتير غنوه
علشان ده برضه السكوت واجب فى لحظة عشق
و ساعات يكون السكوت أصدق كلام الصدق
و منين أجيب ناس لمعناة الكلام يتلوه
........
حبيبتى يا حبيبتى
حبيبتى  يااللى الحياة وهبتنى لعنيكى
غنوة وداد فى البعاد فى القرب سمعاها
أنا موش هأقول لك بروحى و الله أفديكى
أظن دى إنتى يمكن قبلى عارفاها

أنا هأقول لك بحبك .. أنا هأقول لك بحب
و إنتى عارفة الحقيقة و عارفة لو كان ده كدب

و لا كل من غنا غنا حتى لو سمعوه
و منين أجيب ناس لمعناة الكلام يتلوه
...........[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات تتر النهاية لنفس المسلسل ( الكهف و الوهم و الحب )

*[frame="12 80"]أحلى ما فيكى يا أميرة كونك
حر الزمن عمره ما غير لونك
ضيا سنابل خضرا فى كفينك
و علا صوت الضحكة و الملاغية
 
...........
إنتى الأميرة إنتى الحنونة و إنتى
يا مسافرة فى دمى و ياما سافرتى
أظن أبسط شئ أقول يا حبيبتى
علمتى قلبى يغنى للحرية
 
[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

هذه الكلمات ليست فقط من غناء هانى شاكر و لكن أعتقد أنها أيضا من تأليفه و تلحينه , أغنية معاك
*[frame="7 80"]معاك
تحلو الدنيا أكتر
معاك
بأدوب فى الليل و بأسهر
معاك
بأتوه فى دنيا تانية من غير ما أحتار و أفكر
معاك
بأروح فى بحور بعيدة
معاك
بأملى الدنيا الجديدة
معاك
فرحة و غنى و أمانى و حاجات كتير سعيدة
معاك 
يا حب عمرى كله
معاك
بأنسى العالم ده كله
معاك
عايز أحكيلك حكايتى و أصرخ للكون و أقول له
معاك
بتخضر الأمانى
معاك
و أشوفها شكل تانى
معاك
بألقى كل اللى راح بألقى نفسى و مكانى
معاك
النار بتبقى جنة
معاك
ما فيش خصام ما بيننا
معاك
بألقى الأحلام حقيقة و طريقنا ورود و حنة
معاك
بتدوب فى الليل آهاتى
معاك
بتتغير حياتى
معاك
كل نجوم الليالى بتغنيلى ليلاتى
معاك
كل المدن بلادى
معاك
الحب هو زادى
معاك
كل ما أشوفك يا عمرى يبقى ده يوم ميلادى
معاك[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية جديدة لعلى الحجار بعنوان ( مصرية ) من كلمات نبيل خلف و ألحان أحمد الحجار
[frame="3 80"]*يا مصرية يا خمرية على مهلك
يا بلح أمهات يا عسلية لمين عسلك ؟
........
نسيم الصبح عالشبابيك ينقرلك
و عالخطوة بيصحى الديك يصفرلك
يفيض النيل على الشجرات و بيغازلك
و سمكة تطير فوق السمكات و ترقصلك
........
زرعت الحب بشقاوة على تلك
يا ست الحسن يا نقاوة أنا ضلك
خفيفة الروح أنا مجروح و موش طايلك
و قلبى نضيف و قصدى شريف و مقسوم لك
.........
يا مصرية يا خمرية على مهلك
يا بلح أمهات يا عسلية لمين عسلك ؟
........*  [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

أعجبتنى هذه الأغنية للمغنية ( أمل وهبى ) نظرا لأنها عربية قوى و عائلية قوى 
( الليلة )

*[frame="2 80"] الليلة الليلة عندنا 
لازم تسهر عندنا

إن كنت خايف من ماما
إوعى تخاف من ماما
ماما يفرحها فرحنا

الليلة الليلة عندنا 
لازم تسهر عندنا

إن كنت خايف من أخويا
إوعى تخاف من أخويا
ده أخويا حب قبلنا

الليلة الليلة عندنا 
لازم تسهر عندنا

إن كنت خايف من بابا
إوعى تخاف من بابا
احنا عايشين على قدنا


الليلة الليلة عندنا 
لازم تسهر عندنا

إن كنت خايف من جدى
إوعى تخاف من جدى
ده جدى سافر من سنة

الليلة الليلة عندنا 
لازم تسهر عندنا

..........[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية جديدة للفنان ( على الحجار ) , الأغنية من كلمات ( نبيل خلف ) و ألحان أحمد الحجار

الأغنية بعنوان ( زفة ) و أنا أسميها ( شجرة فلفل )

*[frame="9 80"] شجرة فلفل تتجوز من شجرة توت
ميّل غصن من الشجرة دى على الشجرة دى
و اتفاهموا فى كل التفاصيل
ليلة الدخلة شجر الجوز و الجميز
و الفسدق الأخضر و الموز
بيزفوهم طول الليل .. طول الليل

....
غارت منهم شجرة فل
لونها ازرق فى غمضة عين
رقصت م الغل على التل
و قطعت للعروسين غصنين
و كل ما ترقص فرع بينقص
و جدورها اتقطمت نصين

....
فى الصباحية الشمس بتفرد ناموسية
و بتدعيلهم بالذرية
و بترقيهم م الحاسدين

....

شجرة فلفل تتجوز من شجرة توت
ميّل غصن من الشجرة دى على الشجرة دى
و اتفاهموا فى كل التفاصيل
ليلة الدخلة شجر الجوز و الجميز
و الفسدق الأخضر و الموز
بيزفوهم طول الليل .. طول الليل

........[/frame]*

----------


## أمير المصرى

كلمات : محمد القصاص  
الحان : حميد الشاعرى


طاحت اوراق التوت
اعرف من وين ان كان خريف او موت
اعرف من وين ان الربيع له رجوع
وانى اترسمت على الجذوع
وان الحنين للعاشقين حد
لو زاد يتقلب للضد
اعرف من وين ان الغرب غرب
وان الشرق شرق
اعرف منين الفرق
وانا الغريب فى البداية
وانا البليد فى القراية
لو عرفونى عرفت
لو فهمونى فهمت
لو علمونى علمت
لكنهم من جهلهم ناموا
فنمت

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية جميلة لهانى شاكر بعنوان ( القلب جرئ ) من كلمات محمد مصطفى و ألحان خليل مصطفى و توزيع يحيى الموجى

[frame="8 80"]*طول ما إنسان
 ليا كيانى
و الكلمة الحلوة على لسانى
و القلب جرئ
و الحلم برئ 
إزاى الدنيا هتنسانى

.......

من أول يوم
 و لآخر يوم
فى بحور الدنيا العالية بأعوم

و الليل لو طال
ما بأقولش محال
و لا عمرى تعبت من الترحال

و بكل ما أملك من إحساس
بأتمنى سعادة لكل الناس

و القلب جرئ
و الحلم برئ 
إزاى الدنيا هتنسانى

.......

غنوتى أحلام
موش بس كلام
و حروفها مشاعر موش أوهام

و حياتى كتاب
مفتوح الباب
مكتوب جواه اسم الأحباب 

و بكل ما أملك من إحساس
بأتمنى سعادة لكل الناس

و القلب جرئ
و الحلم برئ 
إزاى الدنيا هتنسانى

.......* [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

زمان و أنا صغير
هشام عباس
[frame="2 80"]زمان وانا صغير 
كنت بحلم ابقى كبير 
تعب القلب واتحير 
م الدنيا وم المشاوير 

الحلم كان برئ 
مفروش بالورود 
والقلب كان جرئ 
مليان بالوعود 
ولما كبرت قلت ياريت 
ما كنت حلمت ولا اتمنيت 
و قلت ياريتني 
فضلت صغير زى زمان

انا من صغر سني 
حاسس بشئ جوايا 
وحلمت زمان اغني 
والكون يسمع غنايا 
غنيت غنيت 
وفى وسط الغنوة بكيت
ولقيت الكون كله بيتغير 
قلت ياريتني 
فضلت صغير
 زى زمان

حلمت زمان ببيت 
وبقلب يكون معايا 
وم الاحلام صحيت 
على جرح مالوش نهاية 
وداريت وداريت 
الجرح فى قلبي داريت 
ولقيت العمر يا دنيا قصير 
قلت يا ريتني 
فضلت صغير
 زي زمان
زمان ... وأنا صغير[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية جميلة لهاني شاكر ولكني للأسف لاأعرف كاتب الكلمات والملحن* 


*مش حب وبس 
------
مش حب وبس 
دي حاجات مش ممكن من غيرك 
من غيرك كانت تتحس

دي حاجات في القلب 
اكبر من أني أقولها لك 
أقولها لك بكلام في الحب 

لما تلمسني بأيديك 
لما تحضني بعينيك 
بأبقي حاسس إن عمري 
كل عمري ملك ليك 

كل دقة جوه قلبي 
كل نظره جوه عيني 
كل كلمه فوق شفا يفي 
يا حبيبي بتناديك 
موش حب وبس 

نفسي ألاقي كلمة تانية غير بحبك 
كلمه توصف لك حنيني 
نفسي أقولك وأنت جنبي إيه بحسة 
يا حبيب عمري وسنيني 

مهما أقولك على اللي بيا 
صعب أوصف حبي ليك 

لما تلمسني بأيديك 
لما تحضني بعينيك 
بأبقي حاسس إن عمري 
كل عمري ملك ليك 

كل دقة جوه قلبي 
كل نظره جوه عيني 
كل كلمه فوق شفا يفي 
يا حبيبي بتناديك 
موش حب وبس 

كل ثانية كل لحظة عشنا فيها 
يا حبيبي بعمر تاني 
نفسي أقولك يا حبيبي أية بيجري 
لو تغيب عني لثواني 

يا حبيبي عمري كله 
موش ها عيشة إلا بيك 

لما تلمسني بأيديك 
لما تحضني بعينيك 
بأبقي حاسس إن عمري 
كل عمري ملك ليك 

كل دقة جوه قلبي 
كل نظره جوه عيني 
كل كلمه فوق شفا يفي 
يا حبيبي بتناديك 
موش حب وبس* 


*ليلة عشق*

----------


## طارق المملوك

> *أغنية أخرى من تترات المسلسلات أعتقد أنها أيضا من كلمات عبد الرحمن الأبنودى , من ألحان العبقرى عمار الشريعى و من غناء على الحجار , الأغنية هى تتر النهاية لمسلسل رحلة السيد أبو العلا البشرى الجزء الأول , الأغنية بسيطة لكنها  ذات معانى رائعة و أضاف لها صوت على الحجار و موسيقى عمار الكثير , أترككم مع الكلمات*
>  
> 
> [frame="8 80"]لو موش هتحلم معايا  ..  مضطر أحلم بنفسى
> لكنى فى الحلم حتى  ..  عمرى ما هأحلم لنفسى
> 
> لو كنت راح أفتش عن منصب و لا جاه ..  و أصاحب الحذر
> ده أنا أبقى ما أستحقش حلاوة الحياة ..  و ضحكة البشر
> 
> ...


اخى العزيز حمادة
جميل جدا ورائع اختيارك بجد
ياريت لو تقدر تجيب كلمات اغانى المسلسل كله فيه كلام قوى جدا مثلا 
ويا حبيبتى الشمس مش بعيدة احنا ايدينا قصيرين
ومافيش لا ناس تعسه ولا سعيدة
الناس ف دنيتنا نوعين .. عايشين ومش عايشين

يا ريت نعرف نكملهم لانى مش فاكر باقى الكلام بالظبط 
شكرا اخى العزيز

----------


## طارق المملوك

اغنية جميله للرائع مدحت صالح من فيلم حرب ايطاليا
اهديها لكم جميعا

انا مش بعيد يا حبيبتى عنك ده اللى بينا خطوتين 
ورغم شوقى و قربى منك صعب تيجى العين ف العين

يمكن ادامك مش طايلك بس انا فى القلب اكييد شايلك
مهما اتعب وطريقى هايصعب جايلك فى ميعادى 

ايوة شايفك وانتى لا بس بكرة هاتشوفيينى
وتعرفى اننا ليا حق وسعتها هاتعزريينى 

يمكن ادامك مش طايلك بس انا فى القلب اكييد شايلك
مهما اتعب وطريقى هايصعب جايلك فى ميعادى 

انا مش سيبك دا انا علشانك بتغرب واتحدى الدنيا
خليكى ياحبيبتى مكانك جاى اخدك من الدنيا التانيه

يمكن ادامك مش طايلك بس انا فى القلب اكييد شايلك
مهما اتعب وطريقى هايصعب جايلك فى ميعادى

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أغنية للمطرب راغب علامة من البومة الجديد* 


*صعب تغيب 
------- 
صعب تغيب عن عيني لثانية 
من غيرك مابشوفش الدنيا 
مابحسش روحي الأ في حضنك 
ومافيش غيرك حاسس بيا 

احلي كلام في الدنيا كلامك 
أجمل حاجة في عمري غرامك
نفسي أعيش وياك يا حبيبي 
وابقي معاك حتى في أحلامك 

تعرف أية بيجرالي في بعدك 
روحي تسيبني وتروح عندك 
من كتر ماحبيت أيامك 
موش عايز أقول كلمة بعدك 

لما تكون يا حبيبي معا يا 
موش فارقة الأيام ويا يا 
الوقت يعدي وأنا في حضنك 
مابقولش لا أمتي ولا كفاية 

شفت أزاي يا حبيبي بحبك 
كل منايا أني أفضل جنبك 
لو في إيديا الدنيا بحالها 
يا حبيبي أنا ها فضل محتا جلك 

تعرف أية بيجرالي في بعدك 
روحي تسيبني وتروح عندك 
من كتر ماحبيت أيامك 
موش عايز أقول كلمة بعدك* 

*ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية جميله للفنانه صاحبة الصوت المميز 
والأحساس الدافىء أنغام الحان الموسيقار محمد علي سليمان

*
*ياطيب 
--- 
يا اعز واغلي وأطيب قلب 
فسر للعالم معني الحب 
وان شاوروا وقالوا عليك طيب 
خليك هنا من قلبي قريب 
وكفاية تكون إنسان في زمان 
فيه طيبة القلب بتتعيب 
يا طيب

حبيتك أنا 
 مع إن الحب ألي جمعنا 
ما بقاش له مكان زى زمان                                       
أبدا ولا معني 

خد قلبي وهات قلبك هاته
يا بو قلب حياتي في دقاته 
والحب دا عقد من الياسمين 
وقلوب العشاق حباتة 

والحب دا عمره وغيرك مين 
يقدر يسعدني بأوقاته 
صبح ألي يحب في أيامنا 
طيب وكمان علي نياتة 

ايه يعني يقولوا عليك طيب 
بس أنت تكون مني قريب 

يا اعز واغلي وأطيب قلب 
فسر للعالم معني الحب 
وان شاوروا وقالوا عليك طيب 
خليك هنا من قلبي قريب 

وكفاية تكون إنسان في زمان 
فيه طيبة القلب بتتعيب 
يا طيب*

*تحياتي* 
*ليلة عشق*

----------


## سمـاء

ابريل مايو يونية موسم الامتحانات

ليه بتحلوى يا دنيا ف الوقت ده بالذات

ليه ياقلوبنا بدأتوا

فى الحب ودقدقته

ياربيع هو ده وقته

ده احنا ورانا شهادات

الأغنية دى دايما بفتكرها فى وقت الامتحانات... أعتقد كان بيغنيها فرقة الاصدقاء، أو يمكن المصريين...
مش فاكرة بالتحديد، وكلامها شكله كده بهاء جاهين.... بس برضه مش عارفة بالتحديد............

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية جميلة للرائع صابر الرباعي 

اتحدي العالم 
--- 
وأنا بين إيديك تهت في مكاني 
ونسيت معاك عمري وزماني 
والوقت فات وياك ثواني 
قربني ليك 
سيبني أعيش 
إحساسي بيك 

بتحدي العالم كله وأنا وياك 
وبقول للدنيا بحالها أن أنا بهواك 
وإن أنت حبيبي وقلبي وروحي معاك 

قربني ليك
 سيبني أعيش 
إحساس هواك 

أنا عشقي ليك عشق القمر 
للنجمة والليل والسهر 
والشوق أليك فوق الخيال 
فوق احتمال كل البشر 

من يوم لقاك 
حلوة الحياة 


بتحدي العالم كله وأنا وياك 
وبقول للدنيا بحالها أن أنا بهواك 
وان أنت حبيبي وقلبي وروحي معاك 

قربني ليك
 سيبني أعيش 
إحساس هواك 

اتحدي بيك كل الوجود 
وياك أكون أو لا أكون 
أنا موش هعيش من غير هواك 
أنا قلبي عاشق للجنون 

من يوم لقاك 
حلوة الحياة 

بتحدي العالم كله وأنا وياك 
وبقول للدنيا بحالها أن أنا بهواك 
وان أنت حبيبي وقلبي وروحي معاك 
قربني ليك
 سيبني أعيش 
إحساس هواك 

*


*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

موضوع جميل جدا يا دكتور محمد وانا بحب اغنيه هشام عباس دى جدا ومش لاقيها والله فى كل المواقع كمان
انا حلمك ياااااااااااه روعه
تسلم يا دكتور انك فكرتنا بيها

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية للمطرب راغب علامة من البومة الجديد


نسيني الدنيا 
--- 
نسيني الدنيا نسيني العالم 
دوبني حبيبي وسيبني أقولك 
أحلي كلام 

لو ألف الدنيا لو ألف العالم 
موش ممكن زىغرامك أنت 
ألاقي غرام 

لو أقولك إني بحبك 
الحب شوية عليك 
لو ثانية أنا ببعد عنك 
برجع مشتاق لعينيك 

ضمني خليك ويا يا 
دوبني ودوب في هوايا 
تعالي نعيش أجمل أيام 

كان أجمل يوم في حياتي 
يوم ما قابلتك يا حياتي 

مقدرتش أتحمل 
من غير ما أفكر لحظة 
لقيتني بدوب في هواك 

خدتني من كل الناس 
عشت في أجمل إحساس 
ونسيت يا حبيبي الدنيا معاك

لو أقولك إني بحبك 
الحب شوية عليك 
لو ثانية أنا ببعد عنك 
برجع مشتاق لعينيك 

أنا شايلك جوة عينية 
والدنيا دي شاهدة عليا 
أنا جنبك وبحبك 
مش ممكن اقدر أنا يا حبيبي 
في يوم انساك 

بتمني العمر يطول 
وأفضل احبك علي طول 
دنا ياما حلمت أكون وياك 

لو أقولك إني بحبك 
الحب شوية عليك 
لو ثانية أنا ببعد عنك 
برجع مشتاق لعينك*

*تحياتي* 
*ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

بهرتنى هذه الكلمات ل ( عبد الوهاب محمد ) و رغم أن الأغنية لم تظهر الكلمات كما تستحق , ( أكتر من روحى بحبك ) من ألحان عمار الشريعى و غناء لطيفة و هى أغنية قديمة من بدايات لطيفة

[frame="4 80"]*أكتر من روحي باحبك.. بحقيقي باحبك أكتر
وشعوري بحبك أكبر من أنه بشئ يتقدر
ولا كل لغات الدنيا تقدر عن حبي تعبر
وغنايا بكلمة أحبك .. بالنسبة لدرجة حبك .. رمز صغير مش أكتر
أكتر من روحي باحبك 
***
وتصور ..  حب الأزهار لربيعها يجي يزوق ويعطر 
حب الأشجار وفروعها للندى ف الصبح يقطر
وتصور ..  حب الأطيار ف عششها لصغارها لحد ما تكبر
حب الفراشات طيرانها على لمحة نور بتنور
تصور كل ده كله.. تلاقيني باحبك أكتر
أكتر من روحي باحبك
***
وتصور ..  حب الشاعر للمعنى.. حب الرسام للمنظر
حب الكروان للمغنى  بالليل لوليف مستنظر
وتصور ..  حب السهران للنجمة تونسه على قد ما يسهر
حب الحران للنسمة ف الصيف والجو محرر
تصور كل ده كله.. تلاقيني باحبك أكتر
أكتر من روحي باحبك
***
وتصور ..  حب المخلص لحبيبه اللي ولا بأيه يتغير
حب المؤمن لنصيبه .. للقسمة والمتقدر
وتصور ..  حب الإنسان لوجوده لو حس بعمره بيقصر
حب الشبان لأملها.. حب الأطفال للسكر
تصور كل ده كله.. تلاقيني باحبك أكتر
أكتر من روحي باحبك

..................................................  .........* [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية جميله للفنانه صاحبة الصوت المميز
والأحساس الدافىء أنغام
*

*عمري معاك 
---- 
يااااه 
استنيت الفرصة تجيني 
واحكي معاك 

يااااه 
احكي وأقولك علي الي في قلبي 
الي بيهواك 

يااااه 
ما أنت الدنيا واحلي ما فيها 
طيبة قلبك بتحليها 
وأنت الفرحة الي بعيش بيها 
عمري معاك

يااااه 
يا لي عيونك دول حكايتي 
خدني مني يا كل حياتي 
خدني أعيش لك أجمل آتي 
عمري معاك 

شايف حبيبي شايف 
سامع همس الشفا يف 
وكلام قلبي الي خايف 
يحكي لغيرك هواه 

يااااه 
يا ما القلب كتير أتمني 
يجري عليك وأنا أقولة استني 
بكرة مع الأيام تتهني 
عمري معاك
*


*تحياتي* 
*ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

> اخى العزيز حمادة
> جميل جدا ورائع اختيارك بجد
> ياريت لو تقدر تجيب كلمات اغانى المسلسل كله فيه كلام قوى جدا مثلا 
> ويا حبيبتى الشمس مش بعيدة احنا ايدينا قصيرين
> ومافيش لا ناس تعسه ولا سعيدة
> الناس ف دنيتنا نوعين .. عايشين ومش عايشين
> 
> يا ريت نعرف نكملهم لانى مش فاكر باقى الكلام بالظبط 
> شكرا اخى العزيز


السلام عليكم :
أخى طارق
للأسف ليس عندى سوى تتر البداية و أغنية بعنوان مبسوطين , سوف أقوم بإضافتهما

----------


## hamada1980

تتر البداية لمسلسل أبو العلا البشرى الجزء الأول من ألحان عمار و كلمات الأبنودى و غناء على الحجار
تم وضع تتر النهاية سابقا فى الصفحة الرابعة من الموضوع

*[frame="8 80"]ما تمنعوش الصادقين عن صدقهم
و لا تحرموش العاشقين من عشقهم

كل اللى عايشين م البشر من حقهم
يقفوا و يكملوا
يمشوا و يتكعبلوا
و يتوهوا أو يوصلوا
و إذا كنا موش قادرين نكون زيهم
نتأمل الأحوال
و نوزن الأفعال
يمكن إذا صدقنا نمشى فى صفهم

.......

الدنيا مالها و لا احنا مالنا ؟
و لا الزمان نسانا إيه جرالنا ؟
بقينا نحبس فى الصدور سؤالنا
و نحسد الصادق على صدقه
و نقف بين العاشق و بين عشقه
نهرب من الصافيين إذا بكيوا
و نحسد الباكيين إذا ضحكوا[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية ( مبسوطين ) لعلى الحجار من مسلسل أبو العلا البشرى الجزء الأول , و لوضع معانى الكلمات فى اطارها يجب أن نذكر الموقف الدرامى للأغنية حيث غناها على الحجار للبنت المريضة ( صابرين ) بعد اجراء عملية لها و غنى الأغنية لها فى المستشفى بمناسبة شفاءها 

*[frame="1 80"]مبسوطين .. مبسوطين .. مبسوطين
مبسوطين و عيوننا تقول لك مبسوطين

ياللى سريرك من فضة 
النور فى كفك يتوضى
كل الليالى هتتقضى
و ترجع على دارك
......

أحلى ما فيكى يا بنت الإيه
ضحكة تساوى ألف جنيه

.....
بأغنى و افتكروا اللزمة
و لا غنايا ما لوش لزمة
ما دام طلعنا من الأزمة
و ترجع على دارك

........[/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية جميلة للفنان خالد سليم 
من فيلم أبو علي 

لكل عاشق 
--- 
لكل عاشق وطن ولكل طير مرساه 
ولكل شمس شروق بعد الغروب تحياه 
ولكل قلب حبيب مكتوب علية يلقاه 

قدر وجمعنا 
وأدي الحياة معني 
قولي بحبك خلي
الدنيا تسمعنا 
ضميني داوي جراح 
قلبي اللي قبلك تاه 

الحب يعني نصيب 
يجمع مابين أتنين 
وأجمل الأحلام
 لو حلم بين قلبين 

أيدي في إيديكي خلاص 
ما يهمنا ش الناس 
وكفاية أعيش أحساس 
قلبك وأقول الله 

لكل عاشق وطن ولكل طير مرساه 
ولكل شمس شروق بعد الغروب تحياه 
ولكل قلب حبيب مكتوب علية يلقاه* 
*
تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

( بحبك بدالك ) كلمات عبد الوهاب محمد , ألحان عمار الشريعى , كلمات لطيفة
[frame="3 80"]*باحبك لآخر ما يخطر في بالك
لأبعد ما تحلم.. ويوصل خيالك
وأكتر ما تقدر.. تحب أنت نفسك
باحبك أنا أكتر.. باحبك بدالك
.....
باحبك وأعزك وأصونك ف عيني
وأغير ع المحبة اللي بينك وبيني
وأخاف من عيون العوازل علينا
وأحوشها بأيادي الهوى اللي ف عنينا
عشان تسلم أنت وأنا أعيش ف حسك
أطمن حياتك.. وأحقق آمالك
......
باحبك صحيح قد روحي وحياتي
ومن كتر حبي بينطق سكاتي
بينطق ف قلبي ورمشه عنيا
ورعشة إديا ف سلامك عليا
وقبل ما تنده تلاقيني جنبك
وقبل ما تسأل أجاوب سؤالك* [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات تتر مسلسل بوابة الحلوانى من غناء على الحجار و تلحين بليغ حمدى , الكلمات لا أذكر صاحبها و لكن أعتقد أنه سيد حجاب

[frame="9 80"]*ندق ندق بوابة الحياة بالإيدين قومى
قومى افتحى لولادك الطيبين قومى
......
و اللى بنى مصر كان فى الأصل حلوانى
و عشان كده مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات

.......
وادى و بوادى و بحور و كفور و موانى
توحيد و فكر و صلاة
تراتيل , غنا و ابتهالات
و كل ده فى مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات
.......
اللى بنى مصر كان حلوانى يا ولاد حلوانى
اسمه على بوابتها لا زال و لا زايل
ساعة الهوايل يقوم قايل
يا بلدك
و ييجى شايل
هيلا هوب شايل .. حمولها و يعدل المايل
و عشان كده مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات
........
بحلم يا صاحبى
و أنا لسه بأحبى
بدنيا تانية و مصر جنة يا صاحبى
و آجى أحقق الحلم 
ألقى الموج عالى عالى طاح بى
و نعود سوا نطوى الأنين بالحنين
و عشان كده مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات

......
و اللى بنى مصر كان فى الأصل حلوانى
و عشان كده مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات
......*  [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

> كلمات تتر مسلسل بوابة الحلوانى من غناء على الحجار و تلحين بليغ حمدى , الكلمات لا أذكر صاحبها و لكن أعتقد أنه سيد حجاب
> 
> [frame="9 80"]*ندق ندق بوابة الحياة بالإيدين قومى
> قومى افتحى لولادك الطيبين قومى
> ......
> و اللى بنى مصر كان فى الأصل حلوانى
> و عشان كده مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات
> 
> .......
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل حمادة

لاتتخيل مدي سعادتي بكلمات تتر هذا المسلسل 
لأنها فعلا رائعة كلمات ولحن وآداء 
واذا تكرمت لو عندك رابط الأغنية او الملف الخاص بها ان تضعة هنا 
لانني بالفعل ابحث عنها منذ اكثر من عام 
واكون شاكرة جدا لو تكرمت بوضعها 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق 
*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية ماتدمعيش ياعين للمطرب إيهاب توفيق*


*ما تدمعيش يا عين 
علي إلي عدي وراح 
ما تدمعيش يا عين 
ما تفتحيش في جراح

طول عمره كان الزمن 
القاضي والدباح 

فرق ناس عن اغلي ما ليهم 
غرق ناس في دموع لياليهم 
عود ناس علي طعم المر 

قرب ناس من ناس بتخونهم
غرب شرق بدل لونهم 
كاس علي كل الناس بيمر 

ولا إحنا أول ناس
ولا إحنا أخر ناس 
كان الزمن وياهم 
قاسي وكان جراح 

عود قلبي يودع فرحه 
زود ألمه وناره وجرحه 
دبل كل معاني الحلم 

عرَف ليل الخوف أيامي 
حرَف كل لغات أحلامي 
نور كل مواني الظلم 

وإيه إلي  بالإمكان 
وأنا في الحياة إنسان 
لو زمني حابب جرحي 
سيب الزمن يرتاح 

اكبر قلب أتحمل ألمه 
اكتر واحد جرحه وظلمه 
كل طريقي لا نور ولا شمع 

اشكي ح اشكي لمين من مين 
ح ابكي ح ابكي سنين وسنين 
إيه ها يفيدنا يا عين م الدمع 
دا فوق الجبين مكتوب 
ناس في الأماني تدوب 
وناس تعيش وتموت 
محرومة من الأفراح 

ما تدمعيش يا عين 
علي إلي عدي وراح 
ما تدمعيش يا عين 
ما تفتحيش في جراح

طول عمره كان الزمن 
القاضي والدباح

*
*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

*السلام عليكم :
ليلة عشق*

*أهلا بك و بمشاركاتك فى الموضوع

تحيتى على اختياراتك فى كلمات ( يا طيب ) لأنغام و ( لكل عاشق وطن ) لخالد سليم

بالنسبة لأغنية ما تدمعيش يا عين فأنا أشعر أنها تتعامل بشكل مبالغ فيه مع الزمن أو القدر فهى لذلك لا تريحنى , هى من كلمات مصطفى كامل و طبعا مصطفى كامل أستاذ فى رص كلمات أغانى ( اللطم و النكد الغير مبرر ) , شوفوا معايا قمة الكآبة فى ( حرف كل لغات أحلامى , نور كل موانى الظلم )*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل hamada

أولا... دعني أحيك علي معرفتك بهذا الكم من مؤلفي وملحني هذة الأغاني بالرغم من كثرتهم هذة الأيام

ثانيا... أشكرك علي إعجابك باختياري لكلمات يا طيب ولكل عاشق وطن

ثالثا... بالنسبة لأغنية ما تدمعيش يا عين أنا أري إنها تتكلم عن تجربة شخصية أي لفرد عاشها من خلال زمنة هو 
( لو زمني حابب جرحي .... سيب الزمن يرتاح )  
وليس اتهام للزمن أو للقدر بشكل عام وهذا لا يمنع من كون الأغنية جميلة كلمات ولحن وتوزيع بالرغم من أنها تحمل هذا القدر من الحزن وتسكب الدمعة على كل حرف جاء فيها لتترك بالنفس الأثر القوي الحزين ..

وأخيرا تقبل اعتذاري علي إزعاجي لك بكلمات الأغنية وعدم راحتك بها وأهدي لك كلمات أغنية جميلة  تدعو إلي التفاؤل وحب الحياة 

لك مني كل تقدير واحترام 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق 
*

كلمات أغنية أوعي تندم يوم للمطرب لؤي 

*أوعي تندم يوم 
ارضي بالمقسوم 

أوعي تندم يوم 
أوعي تبكي ليالي 
دمعك غالي 
أوعي يهون 

أرضي بالمقسوم 
دا الي مكتوب لينا 
بكرة يجينا مهما يكون 

انسي جرحك  وانسي الآه 
تبكي ليه سيبها علي الله 
لو يطول الليل هيجي أكيد 
نهار بعديه 

مهما كان الحظ قليل 
خلي صبرك صبر جميل 
دنيا مش بتدوم وجيلك يوم 
حا تفرح بيه 


لو حبيبك راح 
لو يبيع لياليك ويجرح فيك 
ولو حا يغيب 

يا ما لسه قلوب 
الدفا جواها كل مناها 
تلقي حبيب 

يعني دور بين الناس 
عل الوفا وعلي الإخلاص 
عل قلبة شاريك وخوفة عليك 
يبان في عينية 

الي قلبة ماينسي هواك
الي عمره بحاله فداك 
الي يسكن فيك ويحلم بيك 
وتحلم بية 

تفرح ليالي تحزن ليالي 
حتي في دموعك 
حب الحيــــــاة 



*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات اغنية لو تعرفوا للفنانة أصالة 


لو تعرفوا 
----- 
لو تعرفوا بنحبكم ونعزكم كده أد أية 
 لتقدروا حتى التراب اللي بنمشي لكم علية 

الحب له أحوال كتير وحبكم أقوي بكتير 
لان ده الحب الكبير اللي ما فيهش أزاي وليه

لو تعرفوا 

يا زينة الدنيا لنا
 يا أغلي م الروح والعيون 
بنقول لكم من قلبنا
 لو كنا ورد إنتوا الغصون 

لو كنا ليل .... إنتوا الصباح 
                لو كنا طير.... إنتوا الجناح 
وانتم عوضنا عن اللي راح 
وعن اللي موش ممكن يهون 

لو تعرفوا بنحبكم ونعزكم كده أد أية 
 لتقدروا حتى التراب اللي بنمشي لكم علية 


الحب له أحوال كتير وحبكم أقوي بكتير 
لان دا الحب الكبير اللي ما فيهش أزاي ولية 

انتم لينا كل الحياة 
والدنيا والناس والوجود
يا حب ما بنعرف مداه 
علشان مالوش أبدا حدود

ومهما حانقول أو نعيد 
حانبقي مش بنقول جديد 
دا حبكم ما علية مزيد 
واضح ما يحتجش لشهود

ماتوصوناش علي حبكم 
لأنة دايما في قلبنا
وأد ما بيهمكم
 اكتر كمان بيهمنا 

بنحس بيكم في الغياب 
ونطفي بيكم علي العذاب 
لو قفلوا بينا ألف باب 
برضة الهوى بيضمنا 

لو تعرفوا بنحبكم ونعزكم كده أد أية 
 لتقدروا حتى التراب اللي بنمشي لكم علية 
الحب له أحوال كتير وحبكم أقوي بكتير 
لان دا الحب الكبير اللي ما فيهش أزاي وليه
لو تعرفوا**تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

هذه المرة أقدم لكم حاجة كوميدية لطيفة لكن هادفة , إنها كلمات مونولوج للمطرب أقصد الفنان اسماعيل ياسين بعنوان ( ياللى تملى تحسد غيرك )

*[frame="8 80"] يا اللى تملى تحسد غيرك بطل قر
سمى و صلى  دى عنيك موش هتجيبها البر 
...........
مرة حسودى
شكله قرودى
شافنى قال لى إش أمال
نعمة عظيمة 
و قيمة و سيمة
و عز و شهرة و مال و جمال
عنها و أروح
كده بأتطوح
زى الفرخة الدايخة تمام
عينه الصافية
 ما خلت عافية
و روشتات ما أعرفش بكام

و لا جه قال لى بس إيش حالك بعد الشر
يا اللى تملى تحسد غيرك بطل قر
.................
واحد غيره 
كتر خيره
جانى بسرعة يطل عليا
شاف نجفتنا
قال لى دى فتنة
ده احنا و لا فى عز الضهرية
تم الجملة
راحت عاملة
بيب يعنى ما لحقتش تبات
عينه الصافية
راحت طافية
النور و اتحرقوا اللمبات
قلت له خلى عندك زوق و لا امشى انجر
يا اللى تملى تحسد غيرك بطل قر
................
و اللى هاوسنى
و هيفرسنى
واحد غيرهم له كرامات
رمشه صغير
منه يطير
بيت بدورين و تلات عمارات
معزة ماما
هبدها كرامة
طقت ماتت فى دقيقتين
عينه الصافية
تجيب الكافية
و لا مدفع رشاش بروحين
و لا بيجلى .. كل حياته يا شر اشتر
يا اللى تملى تحسد غيرك بطل قر
...........[/frame]*

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية ل( محمد فؤاد ) بحلم و يحلالى , لا أعرف كاتب الكلمات و لا الملحن
*[frame="3 80"]بحلم و يحلالى
أحلم و أنا مالى
اللى هيحصل إيه
راضى أنا بحالى
راضى و بأعيش حالى
من غير ما أفكر فيه

و اللى قدرت عليه
يكفى و يحلالى
..................
بحلم و حلمى بسيط
موش كتر مال و لا سيط
بأحلم أكون نفسى

يسمع غنايا الطير
يغنى غنوة خير 
للدنيا و لنفسى

و اللى قدرت عليه 
يكفى و يحلالى
............
بحلم و حلمى عنيد
لكن نصيبى أكيد
لازم هيوصلنى

ما دمت أنا وياه
و فى قلبى نبض حياة
أكيد يوصلنى

و اللى قدرت عليه 
يكفى و يحلالى

............[/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية أني أحبك لكاظم الساهر من البومة الجديد
كلمات : نزار قباني 
الحان : كاظم الساهر 
توزيع : د/ فتح الله أحمد* 

*واني احبك

وإني احبك .. لكن .. 
أخاف .. أخاف التورط فيكِ .. التعلق فيك ِ .. التوحد 
فيكِ 

وإني احبك 

فقد علمتني التجارب .. أن أتجنب عشق النساء ... 
وموج البحار .. وإني احبك 

دعيني اصب لك الشاي .. أنت خرافية الحسن هذا الصباح 

دعيني أترجم بعض كلام المقاعد وهي ترحب فيكِ 
دعيني اعبر عما يدور ببال الفناجين وهي تفكر في 
شفتيكِ 

أأعجبك الشاي ؟؟ 
وهل تكتفين كما كنتِ دوماً بقطعة سُكر؟! 

أما أنا 
فأفضل وجهك من غير سكر .. 

دعيني أقول بكل اللغات ولا تعرفين 

أحبك أنت 
احبك أنتِ 

دعيني أفتش عن مفرادت تكون بحجم حنيني إليكِ 
دعيني أفكر عنكِ .. وأشتاق عنك ِ .. وأبكي واضحك 
عنكِ 
والغي المسافات بين الخيال وبين اليقين .. 

دعيني أنادي عليكِ بكل حروف النداء .. 
لعلي إذا ما تغنيت باسمكِ من شفتي تولدين 

دعيني أؤسس دولة عشق .. 
دولة عشق تكونين أنت المليكة فيها .. 
وأصبح فيها أنا أنا أنا ... أعظم العاشقين 

وإني أحِبُكِ* *

*
*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

[QUOTE=سمـاء]
ابريل مايو يونية موسم الامتحانات

ليه بتحلوى يا دنيا ف الوقت ده بالذات

ليه ياقلوبنا بدأتوا

فى الحب ودقدقته

ياربيع هو ده وقته

ده احنا ورانا شهادات

 الله كلمات جميلة و معنى مختلف

أشكرك على هذه المشاركة الجميلة بجد

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية علي الجراح للمطرب إيهاب توفيق*

*علي الجراح 
------ 
أنا ليه ما كونش ع الجراح قادر
واكسر بأيدي كسرتي ويأسي 
وارمي الهموم المرة عل الأخر 
واعمل أنا بنفسي حساب نفسي

واخرج 
من طريق حيرتي وأحزاني 
وارحل
 أنا وقلبي إلي بيعـــــــــاني 

دنا ياما شربت مرار الصبر
أنا ياما كتير بتاخد غدر 

وبعد ما تاهت مني خطايا 
وبعد ما عاش الخوف جوا يا 

ح أدور 

ح أدور يمكن الملم روحي 
وأداوي جروحي وألاقي البر 
وأعيش من تاني في دنيا لا فيها 
ضياع ولا فيها جراح ولا مر  

أه جراح ولا مر* 

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

> *كلمات أغنية علي الجراح للمطرب إيهاب توفيق*
> 
> * واكسر بأيدي كسرتي ويأسي 
>  ح أدور 
> 
> ح أدور يمكن الملم روحي 
> وأداوي جروحي وألاقي البر 
> وأعيش من تاني في دنيا لا فيها 
> ضياع ولا فيها جراح ولا مر  
> ...


*عالجراح قادر كلمات حمدية التيتى و ألحان حمدى صديق
جميل معنى أكسر كسرتى و  ألملم روحى*

----------


## hamada1980

تابعت بشغف مسلسل جحا المصرى للمرة الثالثة و بصراحة حاجة رائعة للكاتب يسرى الجندى و الفنان يحيى الفخرانى و العمل الكوميدى السياسى الرائع , أنقل لكم كلمات تترات البداية من كلمات سيد حجاب و الذى أوجد قافية خفيفة و لطيفة مناسبة للعمل و ألحان عمار الشريعى و غناء مدحت صالح

*و آدى جحا المصرى شايفينه
بحماره اللى انتوا عارفينه
جاى و ضحكته فى شفايفينه
سابقاه و حبايبه زافينه
هلت أنوارك يا جحا
إنت و حمارك يا جحا
من نارنا و نارك يا جحا
هزلك و هزارك يا جحا

ده بتاعنا و ما احناش سالفينه
يحيا جحا و تحيا أسافينه
.........

الوش ما شا الله عيش فينو
و الدم بشربات خفينه
و لسان يهرى اللى مخالفينه
آه و يزل اللى مقارفينه

و رفعنا شعارك يا جحا
ده مرارنا مرارك يا جحا
زيح عارنا و عارك
خد تارنا و تارك
أعادينا الجبنا هايبينه
يحيا جحا و تحيا أسافينه

.......
جحا جاى قلوبنا مضايفينه
و لا مال و لا منصب تالفينه
و لا أعادينا فى يوم بالفينه
و لا عن خير ناسه حارفينه

صوتنا و لساننا يا جحا
انصف انسانّا يا جحا
انثر أحزاننا
و انشر  احساننا

ده يمين عالختمة حالفينه
يحيا جحا و تحيا أسافينه
.........

.......* ...

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *عالجراح قادر كلمات حمدية التيتى و ألحان حمدى صديق
> جميل معنى أكسر كسرتى و  ألملم روحى*


*الأخ الفاضل hamada

اشكرك جدا علي الأضافة المميزة لكلمات الأغنية 
ماشاء الله عليك 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية أحب اعيشلك للمطربة شهيناز 

أحب اعيش لك 
---- 
أحب اعيش لك
 عمري كله م البداية 
من يوم ما شافك
 قلبي تايه موش معا يا 
يا حبيبي دا أنت الحلم
 اللي مالوش نهاية 
نظرة عيونك
 يا حبيبي دول كفاية 

أحب بعدك قولي
 وأنت اللي لو مرت سنين 
في القلب ليك أجمل حنين
 يا أرق حلم تشوفة عيني 


خليك قريب مني
 ما تفارق عينية 
إحساسي بيك خلاني 
مالكة الدنيا ديا 
شايفة في عينيك كل الحنين
 اللي في عينية 
لو كنت تعرف أد أية 
غالي عليا 


أحب بعدك قولي مين
 وأنت اللي لو مرت سنين 
في القلب ليك أجمل حنين
 يا أرق حلم تشوفة عيني* *

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

(  الفرحة ) ل ( محمد منير )

[frame="2 80"]عيش وقتك عيش أيامك
الدنيا براح قدامك
و الضحكة تهون أى جراح
على إيه تنزل دمعاتك
على يوم عداك أو فاتك
احلم بالجاى تعيش مرتاح

و الدنيا لو جارحة
لونها لون فرحة
ما هو إيه بيطول عمر الواحد غير الفرحة

..............

الماضى و كل الذكرى
استنى بدالهم بكره
افتح حضنك للعالم
حب و ما تحبش تكره

.................
الدنيا بكل ما فيها
عيش فيها أحلى ما فيها
اختار اللحظة الحلوة
و اللحظة المرة ارميها

و الدنيا لو جارحة
لونها لون فرحة
ما هو إيه بيطول عمر الواحد غير الفرحة

..............[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

أحب أن أقدم لكم هذه المرة كلمات روعة أعتقد أنها لسيد حجاب من  تلحين و غناء عمار الشريعى غناها فى تترات مسلسل قديم اسمه لا يا ابنتى العزيزة من بطولة عبد المنعم مدبولى

*[frame="3 80"]
موش بتبطل لف الدنيا 
و لا هتبطل لف
ده اللى يبص لحال الدنيا
يضرب كف بكف

الدنيا موش هتبطل لف
الدنيا
.........

دنيا بتلعب بينا الكورة
نجرى نلف شمال و يمين
و حياتنا فيها فزورة
مين فينا اللى يحلها مين
دنيا غرورة
و لا السنيورة 
أم ملاية لف
ده اللى يفكر نفسه فهمها
يبقى حقيقى اتهف

و الدنيا موش هتبطل لف
............

ساعة تكون حلوة و أمورة
وساعة تخلى القلب حزين
مين الأصل و مين الصورة
فيكى يا دنيا البنى آدمين
ساهية و دايرة
و طالعة و نازلة
و عمر الدمع ما جف
بس الدمعة وراها الضحكة
و وسط الضلمة نجف

و الدنيا موش هتبطل لف
الدنيا 
.........
و حياتنا فيها  مهدورة
بين ضحكة و آهة و أنين
و قلوبنا التايهة معذورة
عينى علينا احنا يا تايهين

موش بتبطل لف الدنيا 
و لا هتبطل لف
ده اللى يبص لحال الدنيا
يضرب كف بكف
الدنيا موش هتبطل لف
الدنيا
.........[/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية غمض عينيك وهي دويتو للمطرب مجد القاسم والمطربة مي كساب* 


*غمض عينيك 
-------- 
غمض عينيك واحلم معا يا 
وهات أيديك واحضن هوا يا 

احضن هوا يا لأبعد حد 
والمس معايا خدود الورد 
لا نجوم وليل ولا سما ولا ارض 
دحنا في دنيا لوحدنا 

دو قني شوق دوق الغرام 
غمض عينكوا في حضننا 
قول في الهوى من غير كلام 
داحنا أتخلقنا لبعضا 

غمض عينيك واحلم معا يا 
وهات أيديك واحضن هوا يا 

ليلة غرام نحلم ندوب 
من غير كلام تحكي القلوب 
خدني لهواك د إحنا يا دوب 
باب الهوى مفتوح لنا 

غمض عينيك واحلم معا يا 
وهات أيديك واحضن هوا يا* 

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

( قبل ما تحلم فوق ) أغنية جميلة لمحمد منير

[frame="8 80"]
قبل ما تحلم فوق
احلم و إنت فايق

قبل ما تطلع فوق
انزل للحقايق

جايز حلم فى غمضة عين
عايز يتحقق فى سنين
و جايز يبقى الحلم اتنين
و تحققهم قبل دقايق
.........

حلمت قدك و يمكن أكتر
حلمى الأخضر ما طالشى يكبر
حلمك لسه فى ايديك
حاول ما يموتش فيك
حاول 
حاول 
............
نصيبى يمكن ما كانشى ليا
طريقى طول و لف بيا
عافر يمكن تقوم
حاسب على كل يوم
حاسب
حاسب 
.............[/frame]....

----------


## hamada1980

( حنان ماضى ) يبقى الملحن ( ياسر عبد الرحمن ) , ما أعرفش كلمات مين ؟ , الأغنية بعنوان ( نامت عيون الناس )

[frame="4 80"]*نامت عيون الناس
يا أبو العيون صاحيين
ما توفر الإحساس
فى يوم لناس تانيين

ناس يفهموا فى الناس
و فى لوعة العاشقين

نامت عيون الناس 
و إنت سهرت لمين ؟
يا أبو العيون صاحيين

..............

و لا فى السما فيه قمر
و لا فى السما فيه نجوم
خلصت كل السهر
و خاصمت كل النوم

و اللى انت سهران لهم
نسيوك و نام جفنهم
ليه إنت موش زيهم

يا أبو العيون صاحيين

............

يا قلبى إكبر بقه
يا قلبى يكفاك عذاب

اللى انت سهران لهم
ما بيشبعوش م الغياب

كإنكوا فى دنيتين
و كإنكم  قصتين
إمتى تنام لك عين

يا أبو العيون صاحيين 
.......*......[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية علي بالي للمتميزة شيرين 

علي بالي 
----- 
حبيتة بيني وبين نفسي 
ومقلتلولش ع الي في نفسي
معر فش إيه بيحصل لي 
لما بشوف عينية 

مبقتش عارفة أقوله إيه 
معرفش لية خبيت علية 
بضعف قوي وأنا جنبة 
وبسلم علية 

كل حب الدنيا ديا 
في قلبي ليك 
دا أنت أغلي الناس عليا 
روحي فيك 
دا أنت لو قدام عينية 
اشتاق إليك 

علي بالي ولا أنت داري 
ب الي جرالي 
والليالي سنين طويلة 
سيبتها لي 
يا انشغالي بكل كلمة 
قلتها لي 


الكلام لو كان يعبر 
عل الحنان 
كنت قلت إني بحبك 
من زمان 
كل يوم الشوق بيكبر 
عليا بان 

علي بالي ولا أنت داري 
ب الي جرالي 
والليالي سنين طويلة 
سيبتها لي 
يا انشغالي بكل كلمة 
قلتها لي 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## abdlgm2611

لو تتفضل ترسل الاغنية على    abdlgm2611@yahoo.com ولن انسى لك هذا الموقف.

----------


## hamada1980

> لو تتفضل ترسل الاغنية على    abdlgm2611@yahoo.com ولن انسى لك هذا الموقف.


السلام عليكم :

أى أغنية تقصد ؟

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات جميلة تحمل موضوع مميز و مختلف غناها المطرب الفنان ( أحمد فوزى ) و هو مطرب جديد و أشهر أعماله أغنية ( اطمنى ) و التى صورها بشكل مختلف و جميل و قام فيها بتمثيل دور مهرج clown 

[frame="1 80"]إضعفى  .. ضعفك جميل
فيكى رقة 
بس بينى و بينها ألف طريق طويل
و انكسارى مستحيل

العناد خلانى أنسى
إن قلبك قلب أنثى

ليه نهارك يستخبى
ليه يبان فى عيونى ليل

..............

واقفة و خايفة من مرايتك
إنتى ضعفك موش نهايتك
إنتى مرة تسيبى نفسك
و إطلبى  منى حمايتك

يا حبيبتى موش تحدى
صدقينى بأخاف عليكى
يا حبيبتى أنا أيوه أقوى
بس موش بأقوى إلا بيكى
إضعفى
...............   [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات تتر البداية لمسلسل قديم من روائع التليفزيون اسمه على الزيبق من تأليف يسرى الجندى , الكلمات على ما أذكر لعبد الرحمن الأبنودى و غناء مجموعة

[frame="8 80"]قصر السلطان عالى البنيان
حجرة بفضة و حجرة بمرجان
و أراضى تساع ألفين فدان
اسمها بستان
مليان أجراس مليان حراس
بقلوب ما لهاش شبابيك و بيبان
جدران تولد فى الليل جدران
و ده كله واقف على عمدان 
أمال إزاى يبقى السلطان
.........
قصر الوالى طبعا عالى
مليان حجابة و الكون خالى
بدهب و فاروز و كنوز فى كنوز
و إن شبعت برضه اليد تعوز
و إن عازت يده السرقة تجوز
يضحك و الضحكة طوالى
أمال إزاى يبقى الوالى
........
و بيوت الناس  لا حيطان و لا ساس
و لا ليها لون و لا ليها مقاس
و حيطانها طين
أصواتها أنين
و غناها حزين
..........
و فى وسط الضلمة تهل إنت *
و لا نعرف من فين أو إمتى
ترفع بنيان الغلبان
و تطاطى بنيان الوالى 
و ترقص قصر السلطان
.............

* المقصود هنا الخطاب لبطل المسلسل على الزيبق و هو بطل شعبى كان يقوم بمحاربة السلطة عن طريق الحيل[/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات تتر النهاية لمسلسل على الزيبق

[frame="5 80"]*حكموكى ما حكموكى
برضه المصرى مصرى
و المملوك مملوكى

إوعى تباتى حزينة
يا حرة يا زينة
لو ربطوا ايدينا
بكره نحرروكى

م السلطان و الوالى
و العهد المملوكى
.........
....................*.  [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية راجعين انا وانت للمطرب ايهاب توفيق* 

*راجعين أنا وأنت 
------- 
راجعين أنا وأنت 
والدمع في عينينا 
من تاني يا قلبي 
لعب الهوى بينا 

أنا قلت لك صدهم.. ودتني ليه عندهم 
أنا وأنت مش قدهم..ولا حيلة في أيدينا 
وادينا يا قلبي يا قلبي 
لعب الهوى بينا 

وعلينا من ده بإيه... ونعيش حياتنا ليه 
مغلوب علي أمرنا 
والي إحنا بنحبهم... يجي الجراح منهم 
ونقاسي طول عمرنا 

طولنا بالنا كتير... وصبرنا صبر كبير 
لما خلص صبرنا 
وسامحنا ليل ونهار... وقبيلنا ليه أعذار 
كانت سبب جرحنا 

أنا قلت لك صدهم ودتني ليه عندهم 
أنا وأنت مش قدهم ولا حيلة في أيدينا 
وادينا يا قلبي يا قلبي 
لعب الهوى بينا*
*
تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات : فوزى ابراهيم
ألحان : خليل مصطفى
توزيع : محمد ضياء الدين
غناء : هانى شاكر
( أنا عايش )

*أنا عايش عمرى و ما أعرفشى كام عمرى أنا
علشان طول عمرى ما بأحسبشى أحزانى أنا
أنا عمرى فى لحظة أعيشها سعيد
أو فرحة تجينى بدون مواعيد
أو حب بيملا القلب غنا

..................

مين قال العمر شموع تنقاد
أو عيد محسوب بتاريخ و ميعاد
ده الحب فى يوم ما يقربنا بيخلى ساعات اللقا أعياد

حتى اسأل أى اتنين عاشقين
فى الدنيا بقالهم كام عايشين
هيقولوا نسينا و موش فاكرين

علشان كده عشت و ما أعرفشى كام عمرى أنا
علشان طول عمرى ما بأحسبشى أحزانى أنا

.............

و ما دام الناس احساس و شعور
موش ليل و نهار و سنين بتدور
أنا بأحسب عمرى بإحساسى و ما بأحسبهوش أيام و شهور

صدقنى يا اللى عنيك تايهين
دور على فرحة قلبك فين
و إهرب من ثانية  تعيشها حزين

علشان كده عشت و ما أعرفشى كام عمرى أنا
علشان طول عمرى ما بأحسبشى أحزانى أنا

.............*

----------


## hamada1980

من غناء محمد ثروت

[frame="3 80"]*هأكتب جواب لحبيبى و أقول له
و الله ما كان على بالى ده كله
جواب يجنن
بكلام يحنن
قلب الحبيب قبل ما يوصل له
................

الليل كإنه باب مقفول
و أنا وراه سهران على طول
أحلم لوحدى
و أحزن لوحدى
و أضحك لوحدى
و كل ما الليل قرب يرحل
صورتك تخلى الليل بيطول
ما هو موش معقول
عشان ده قلت خلاص هأكتبله
..............

هأكتب جواب لحبيبى و أقول له
و الله ما كان على بالى ده كله
جواب يجنن
بكلام يحنن
قلب الحبيب قبل ما يوصل له

...............*  [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية سميرة سعيد قويني بيك* 


*قويني بيك
_______

عايشة ليك 
عمري إيه لو موش وياك 
ايوه عايشة عشان بهواك 
كل حلمي لقيته معاك 

بيــــــــــك 
الحياة يا حبيبي حياه 
الي قبلك موش فاكراه 
والي بعدك موش عايزاه 

عايزه أعيش 
عمري بيك 
وأنسي خوفي وانسي ضعفي 
بين أيديك 

قويني بيك 
قوي قلبي عشان يعيش 
عمري بعدك ميساويش
من زمان بستناك 

قويني بيك 
عايزه جوا عينية أداريك 
عايزه اعيشلك وأموت فيك 
عمري أية لو موش وياك 

كل يوم 
عشتة قبلك عمر وراح 
جوه حضنك أنا برتاح 
والي عدي خلاص ناسياه 

إيــــــــــه 
أحلي م الي معاك عايشاه 
والي وأنا جنبك حساه 
كنت قبلك موش عارفاه 

موش ها كون إلا ليك 
كل حاجه حبيبي فيا بتناديك 

قويني بيك 
قوي قلبي عشان يعيش 
عمري بعدك ميساويش
من زمان أنا بستناك 

قويني بيك 
عايزه جوا عينية أداريك 
عايزه اعيشلك وأموت فيك 
عمري أية لو موش وياك*


*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

( عمر الشريف )  يغنى من كلمات ( سيد حجاب ) و ألحان ( عمار الشريعى ) أغنية أراجوز فى فيلم الأراجوز من تأليف د. عصام الشماع و اخراج هانى لاشين 

*[frame="3 80"]أراجوز .. أراجوز .. إنما فنان
فنان .. أيوه .. إنما أراجوز
و يجوز يا زمان أنا كنت زمان
غاوي الأرجزة طياري .. يجوز
إنما لما الكيف بقى إدمان
باجي أبص لشيء واحد أرى .. جوز
أرى إيه؟ أرى إيه؟ أرى أرى أراجوز
***
فلسان .. كحيان .. أيوه أنا فلسان
إنما برضك .. راجل إنسان
بأضرب بالألف لسان و لسان
و باكلها بعرقي .. و مش إحسان
راجل و الرجولية لا عضلات
و لا ألابندة و سيما و حركات
الرجولية الحقيقية ثبات
قدام جبونية أي جبان
****
أراجوز أنا و أحمي أرى أرى إيه؟
أحمي قراريط الناس من مين؟
من الناس الأرى أرى إيه أرى إيه؟
من الناس القراميط الملاعين
ماهو أصل أنا مش من الأرى أرى إيه
مش من القراطيس
و لو الحال مال مقعدش أنا على
أرى إيه أرى إيه؟ .. قرافيصي و أطنش ع الأندال
لازم أشك الأندال مهموز 
و أدوس ع اللي افترى و العنطوز
م أنا أرى إيه أرى إيه؟؟ أرى أرى أراجوز
****
أراجوز .. و شجيع .. و الدنيا ميدان
فارس .. حارس .. واقف ددبان
و إذا بان للشر نيبان و زبان
باحمي الغلبانة و الغلبان
و شجاعتي ماهياش في الطاخ طيخ
دي شجاعة تفكير و تماخيخ
الأرض أضربها تجيب بطيخ 
بذكاوتي و أخللي الخلا بستان
****
أراجوز أنا .. و الدنيا أرى إيه؟
قرشانة و احنا شبر شبيط
ياما قرمتني و أرى أرى إيه؟
قرصتني ف لباليبي و أنا كبير
فسرحت أنفخ أرى إيه أرى إيه؟
أراغيلها و أغني يا ليلي يا عين
و أتمسخر على أرى إيه أرى إيه؟
أراذلها الفجرة الطماعين
و أضَّحَك كل صبي و عجوز
ع اللي بيتنطط فرقع لوز
مانا أرى أرى إيه؟ أرى أرى أراجوز
****
أراجوز .. و سايقها هبل في جنان
و أنا قلبي .. ملان جدعنة و حنان
و أبان ساهي سهتان سهيان
إنما عقلي للعدل .. ميزان
أنا فلتة .. إنما مش فلتان
و ساعات حرنان .. و ساعات زنَّان
يمكن علشان وحداني .. ما ليش أراجوزة تاخدني بالأحضان
****
أراجوز أنا .. و أقدر أرى أرى إيه؟
أراعيكي و أشيلك في عيوني
و إذا مرة زعلتي أرى أرى إيه؟
أراضيكي بعقلي .. و بجنوني
حُطِّي من السما على أرى أرى إيه؟
أراضيّه و اسلِّم لِك أمري
و كُلِي معايا في أرى إيه أرى إيه؟
قروانتي يا كروانة عمري
و بَدَل مانا كده ملوي الَبَزبوز
أصبح لك جوز معزوز محظوظ
إيه يا ترى إيه؟ أرى أرى أراجوز
أرى إيه؟ أرى إيه؟ أرى أرى أراجوز  [/frame]*

----------


## kamalmye

جمال مابعده جمال
وروعة كلمات هائلة
تحياتى لكم

----------


## أم أحمد

كلمات اغنية
قابلت الحب 
هاني شاكر 
وقابلتك قابلت الحب........وعرفتك عرفت الحب 
يا حبيبي 
ختني من بين الناس.....ختني من كل الناس 
بتاخدني عنيك لبعيد بعيد.....بعيد عن شط الأحزان 
بتاخدني عنيك لبعيد بعيد....بعيد عن بحر النسيان 
قادر وحدك تفرحني ......قادر وحدك تجرحني  
وحدك من بين الناس..........من بين الناس 
*******
وسمعت اسمي في شفايفك......آه غنيوة حب  
وعرفت انك مشتاق.......يا حبيبي مشتاق للحب 
يا فرحنا اضحك......... على الشفايف 
ما فيناش حد............ من بكره خايف  
ولا من الحب خايف.........ولا من الدنيا خايف 
ولا من بكره خايف  
*** *** *** 
قوم نرقص سوا يا حبيبي....قوم نفرح سوا يا حبيبي 
وتعالوا يا ناس.....ويانا يا ناس 
قادر وحدك تفرحني......قادر وحدك تجرحني 
وحدك من بين الناس..........من بين الناس 
*** *** *** 
اتمنيت يوم ورا يوم .....اتمنيت القاك اليوم 
بالعمر اللي جاي بيضحك.....يضحك لينا 
بالفرح اللي جاي بيرقص......من حوالينا 
بحس بالأمان.....معاك....في كل مكان 
معانا يا حبنا.......والدنيا ملكنا 
ومين بالحب.......مين يا حبيبي 
مين زينا

----------


## علاء عيسى

جئت هنا فقط
كى أستمتع معكم 
بما أقرأ
لأسجل إعجابى بكم
وبزوق إختياركم
تحياتى

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية انتهت الحرب 
كاظم الساهر & Sarah Brightman


THE WAR IS OVER
انتهت الحرب
_______ 


My statures are falling
Like feathers of snow
Their voices are calling
In whispering word
 waiting for the morning light

Heaven is calling
From rainy shores

Counting wounded lights falling
Into their dreams
 still searching for an open door

In morning dew
a glorious scene came through
like war is over now
I feel I'm coming home again

The moments unfold
In the meaning of love
This war is over now

I feel I'm coming home again

An arrow of freedom
Is piercing my heart
Breaking chains of emotion
Given a moment to pray
Lost innocence to find its way

Feelings of sensation
A cry in the dark
Hope is on the horizon
With a reason to stay
And living for a brand new day

In morning dew
a glorious scene came through
like war is over now
I feel I'm coming home again

The moments unfold
In the meaning of love
This war is over now
I feel I'm coming home again

سلام الله 
على الدنيا على الإنسان
آه آه  آآآآآآآآه
 وآآآآآآآآه 
متى نحيا بحب وأمان
سلام الله سلام الله
سلام الله
على الدنيا على الإنسان

In morning dew
a glorious scene came through
like war is over now
I feel I'm coming home again

The moments unfold
In the meaning of love
This war is over now
I feel I'm coming home again*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*ترجمة كلمات أغنية الحرب انتهت

تسقط قاماتي
مثل ريش الثلج
تنادي أصواتهم
في الهمس كلمة
 تنتظر ضوء الصباح
تنادي الجنة
من الشواطئ الممطرة

عد الأنوار المصابة السقوط
في أحلامهم حتى الآن
 البحث عن باب مفتوح

في ندى الصباح
جاء مشهد رائع 
من جانب لآخر
مثل الحرب على الآن
أشعر أنني أجيء بيت ثانية

تتفتح اللحظات
في معنى الحب
هذه الحرب على الآن
أشعر أنني أجيء بيت ثانية

سهم حرية
يثقب قلبي
كسر سلاسل العاطفة
على اعتبار لحظة للصلاة
البراءة المفقودة ستجد طريقتها

مشاعر الإحساس
الصرخة في الظلام
الأمل على الأفق
بسبب للبقاء
و العيشة ليوم جديد

في ندى الصباح
جاء مشهد رائع من جانب لآخر
مثل الحرب على الآن
أشعر أنني أجيء بيت ثانيةً

تتفتح اللحظات
في معنى الحب
هذه الحرب على الآن
أشعر أنني أجيء بيت ثانية

في ندى الصباح
جاء مشهد رائع من جانب لآخر
مثل الحرب على الآن
أشعر أنني أجيء بيت ثانية

تتفتح اللحظات
في معنى الحب
هذه الحرب على الآن
أشعر أنني أجيء بيت ثانية

سلام الله 
على الدنيا على الإنسان
آه آه  آآه
 وآآآه 
متى نحيا بحب وأمان
سلام الله سلام الله
سلام الله
 على الدنيا على الإنسان*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*بحلف لك بالله ...يافلسطيني 
للصوت الرائع فضل شاكر* 


*بحلف لك بالله 
_____ 

بحلف بالي خلقني وخلقك 
وأحلف بالي رزقني ورزقك 
وأحلف بالي بدأني وبدأك 
بحلف لك بالله 

الي خلق أدم من طينك 
وأمر نوح يبني له سفينة 
وهو في صحرا ومفيش مينا 
بحلف لك بالله 

والي نجد يونس م الحوت 
والي بإيدة الحيا والموت 
والي بأمرة الريح بتفوت 
بحلف لك بالله 

يا فلسطيني 
أرضك أرضي وعرضك عرضي 
يا فلسطيني 
والي بيحصل فيك علي عيني 

يا فلسطيني
 أصبر جاهد ... الله شاهد 
يا فلسطيني 
مش هيضيع دينك ولا ديني 
بحلف لك بالله  

الي رزق مريم من شجرة 
والي خلق ناقة من صخرة 
وبعصا موسي هزم الصحرا 
بحلف لك بالله 

صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وبطفل وبالمهد تكلم 
صلي الله علية وسلم 
حفظ الدين وأدي وعلم 

بالواحد بالنور بالأعلم 
بحلف لك بالله 

يا فلسطيني
 أرضك أرضي وعرضك عرضي 
يا فلسطيني 
والي بيحصل فيك علي عيني 

يا فلسطيني
أصبر جاهد .. الله شاهد
 يا فلسطيني 
مش هيضيع دينك ولا ديني 
بحلف لك بالله 
بحلف لك بالله* 


*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية مشيت خلاص للمطرب وائل جسار 

مشيت خلاص 
--- 

آه ..... آه   
بعد ما ارتاحت روحي ليك 
وعرفت طعم الدنيا بيك 
مشيت خلاص وما قولتليش
أنا اعمل إيه 

تنساني ليه بالله عليك 
وأنا قلبي حياته وروحه فيك 
وازاي ها يجيله حبيبي نوم 
لو موش لاقيك 

أنا قلبي كنت بخاف عليه 
شفتك معرفش جرالي إيه 
حبيت وخلاص ما حسبتهاش 
ولا قلت ليه

كان حلم دا ولا كان خيال 
لا ارتاحت ولا بيرتاح لي بال 
ريحني وقولي أزاي البعد
أقدر علية 

أجمل أيام فاتت قوام 
وكأنه يادوب نظرة وسلام 
وأنا لسه حبيبي بعيش غرام 
وبقول ياريت 

علي أد ما بتمناك في يوم 
ترجع لي وأشوفك بس يوم 
حاولت أنساك يوم بعد يوم 
ولا يوم نسيت 

أنا قلبي كنت بخاف عليه
شفتك معر فش جرالي إيه
حبيت وخلاص ما حسبتهاش 
ولا قلت ليه  

كان حلم دا ولا كان خيال 
لا ارتاحت ولا بيرتاح لي بال 
ريحني وقولي أزاي البعد
أقدر عليه* 

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

[B]كلمات أغنية أرجع لها للفنانة أصالة 


أرجع لها 
______

ارجع لها ارجع لها
أنا مش حاحبك قدها 
ارجع لها ارجع لها 

وازاي هآمن يوم لقلبك 
ما أنت برضه خنتها 
ارجع لها ارجع لها

كان لازم افهم من زمان 
قلبك أناني مالوش أمان 

ولا عُمر قلبي يكون سعيد
لو تشتريني بدمعها 
ارجع لها 

أنا خايفة من قلبك كتير 
يسقيني من نفس المصير 

سهل الي باع في حياتة مرة 
يبيع كتير من بعدها 
ارجع لها ارجع لها

ارجع لها لو روحي فيك 
وحياتي كانت بين أيديك 

حيكون عذاب حيكون عذاب 
حيكون عذاب
 اكبر كتير كتير كتير 
لو كنت حأخدك منها 
ارجع لها ارجع لها

ارجع لها ارجع لها
أنا مش حاحبك قدها 
ارجع لها ارجع لها 

وازاي هآمن يوم لقلبك 
ما أنت برضه خُنتها 
ارجع لها ارجع لها

ارجع لها [/B]

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية جميلة جدا يغيها ألطفال مع المطرب حماده هلال* 



*علمني 
_____ 

الأطفال

علم قلبي الصبر يا ربي  وعلمني 
اسمك جوه في قلبي ياربي وطمني 

صبرني ...وقدرني 
علي كل ظالم يظلمني 

حماده هلال 

أيام السنين بتفوت 
أطفال كل يوم بتموت 
وأتألم....... وأتكلم 
ومحدش بينطق صوت 

أصحاب وأغلي الناس 
سابوني وفاتوني خلاص
وحشوني لما فاتوني 
وبعادهم بكي عيوني 

النار... جوه قلبي تقيد 
والتار... بكرة هاخده أكيد
قويني واحميني 
يــــــــــــارب 
يارب ....... علمنا 

أصرخ قول للظالم لا... وسمعني 
لما نموت علشان الحق وإيه يعني 
 هاتحمل وهاكمل
 ولا حد يقدر يمنعني 

وحياة ربنا المعبود 
أنا حالف لحقي يعود 
ومصمم عمري ماسلم 
لو بيني وبينة حدود 

أنا خارج في سبيل الله 
وأنا واثق من نصر الله 
وهاضحي بس هاصحي 
إحساس كل واحد تاه 

لو مت ... حابقي مت شهيد 
لو عشت ... يوم رجوعي دا عيد 


قويني واحميني 
يــــــــــــارب 
يارب ....... علمنا*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية كلماتها لطيفة و خفيفة و ذات معنى غناها محمد محيى و لا أعرف من اللى كتبها يا ريت اللى يعرف يقول
أغنية كل ما فيّا

[frame="7 80"] *كل ما  فيّا بيصرخ فيا
و يطالب برجوعك ليا
كل ما  فيّا بيعند فيا
و بيعلن عصيانه عليا
و إزاى قدرتى تحتلى
كل ما فيا و تخلى
حتى النسيم اللى داخل لى
شايل عبيرك حواليا

.............
كل ما فيا بيتحدانى
و بيأمر برجوعك تانى
حتى حيطانى و تصاويرى
صوت جيتارى و عصافيرى
و نور أباجورتى و سريرى
و لون قميصى اللى عليا
و كل ما فيّا
..............
كل ما فيا بيصرخ فيا
و يطالب برجوعك ليا
.............
كل ما فيا بيترجانى
و بيحلم برجوعك تانى
حتى مرايتى و دواليبى
حتى أقلامى و مكاتيبى
كل الحاجات اللى فى جيبى
حتى بطاقتى الشخصية
و كل ما  فيّا
.........
كل ما  فيّا بيصرخ فيا
و يطالب برجوعك ليا
كل ما  فيّا بيعند فيا
و بيعلن عصيانه عليا
..............* [/frame]

----------


## hamada1980

كلمات تتر النهاية لمسلسل سكة الهلالى و التى غناها مدحت صالح من ألحان محمود طلعت و كلمات المبدع ( أيمن بهجت قمر ) , شوفوا كلام أيمن بهجت قمر و مدى بساطتها فى التعبير عن الأحوال و السخرية منها , بجد روعة 

[frame="12 80"]دى لا باظت و لا خربت
و لا جابت جاز لا مؤاخذة
دى عيشة ظريفة جدا
......
و لا فتنة انضربت
و لا حد بيشكى فى لحظة
ماشية و الآشيا معدن
.......
عايشين فى حرية 
زمن القيود اختفى
أتحدى لو واحد
يوم انضرب بالقفا

و الناس بتختشى
و لا حد بيرتشى
الله على الحياة
بقى لونها شفتشى

ده احنا لا  صوتنا اتنبح و لا فى مالطة بندن
.........

متأمنين م الفقر الضنك
تعليم علاج و حساب فى البنك
شقق مرمية و الشغل فى كل حتة
و اللحمة بسبعة جنيه و ساعات نلاقيها بستة
و الكل منتعش 
و الكل منتشى
الله على الحياة
بقى لونها شفتشى

ده احنا لا  صوتنا اتنبح و لا فى مالطة بندن
.........

دى لا باظت و لا خربت
و لا جابت جاز لا مؤاخذة
دى عيشة ظريفة جدا
......
و لا فتنة اضربت
و لا حد بيشكى فى لحظة
ماشية و الآشيا معدن
....... [/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

أشكيك لمين
يشعر بقلبي اللي أنظلم وياك سنين
أشكيك لمين و الخصم أنت والحكم 
أنا شكوتي منك إليك 
وفرحتي ودمعي في أيديك
وأن كان ضميرك نفسه ما بيقدر عليك
أشكيك لمين؟؟؟
أشكيك لمين وأنت الحبيب
وأقرب لي من أقرب قريب
أي إنسان مهما كان بعدك غريب
أنا أدراي دموعي وأضحك 
أنا دمعي عزيز ويرخص لك
عشانك علشان تتهنى 
من ناري أعملك جنه
عايز أيه أكبر من كدا قلب
عايز أيه أكتر من كدا حب
يا ريت قلبي يكون قاسي عشان يقدر يفوت حبك 
وأعيش زيك سعيد ناسي ولا أسألش على قلبك
لقيت عينيه عليك تبكي تقولي أصلي ما يهونش
وحتى روحي تخاصمني وقلبي يقول ما تظلمشي
وعشت أسير لأحساسي وأقول يمكن يلين قلبك
أحس النار بأنفاسي ودا كله ومش عاجبك؟؟

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

كلمات رائعة رائعة..
ومعانى من اجمل ماقرات

ولحن رومانسى رقيق..

واداء بديع...

انها....أغنية .. فرشت رمل البحر
للرائع .. كاظم الساهر
فرشت رمل البحر ونامت ..
واتغطت بالشمس
وصارت مثل أعصابى..
امتى الحلوة تحس

طيورك يابحر تغازلها
وتشرب من ايديها
وامواجك ترفص فرحانة
وتبوس رجليها
والرمل يذوب من الغيرة
يحضنها يغطيها
وانا مثلك يابحر وأكثر
معجب جدا بيها

ياصاحبة الجسد الخمرى
رمل البحر أدفى او صدرى
من عمرى لعمرك ياعمرى
انتى اتمنى وبس

فرشت رمل البحر ونامت ..
واتغطت بالشمس
وصارت مثل أعصابى..
امتى الحلوة تحس

طيورك يابحر تغازلها
وتشرب من ايديها
وامواجك ترفص فرحانة
وتبوس رجليها
والرمل يذوب من الغيرة
يحضنها يغطيها
وانا مثلك يابحر وأكثر
معجب جدا بيها

ياشمس انتظرى ولا تغيبى
خلينى استمتع بحبيبى
هى حياتى .. هى نصيبى
هى حبيبتى وبس

فرشت رمل البحر ونامت ..
واتغطت بالشمس
وصارت مثل أعصابى..
امتى الحلوة تحس

طيورك يابحر تغازلها
وتشرب من ايديها
وامواجك ترفص فرحانة
وتبوس رجليها
والرمل يذوب من الغيرة
يحضنها يغطيها
وانا مثلك يابحر وأكثر
معجب جدا بيها

مع ارق تحياتى .. لكل الحضور،،، :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

قدام عينيك هاني شاكر


أنا جي ثاني قدام عينيك بالشوق حبيبي بسال عليك 
واحشني ياما والبعد طال معقولة حبيبي اهون عليك 

بعدي عنك انت ثاني لا بعد منك انت قلبي تاه 
مش بحس لحظة بالحياة إلا وانا معاك 
لو مليش حبيب اعيش لمين ‏ 
رحت غبت عني انت فين 
قلبي عيني روحي مشتاقين ‏ 
ارجع لهواك ‏ 
أنا جي ثاني قدام عينيك بالشوق حبيبي بسال عليك 

طول الليالي قبلك بعيش كانت حياتي ما تهمنيش 
لما لقيتك والقلب مال انا قلت عمري ما يكفنيش 

نفسي اجيب لعمري ألف عمر ‏ 
ساعات ثواني لو تمر ‏ 
كل يوم بعدي طعمه مر لو مش وياك 

قلبي فاكرك انت ليل نهار ‏ 
تبقى جنة ولا تبقى نار 
ذبت فيك وقلبي خد قرار عمري ما حنساك

----------


## hamada1980

::h::  من كلمات أحمد شتا و غناء هانى شاكر ( أدفعلك عمرى )

[frame="9 80"]أدفعلك عمرى يا عمرى حب و أحاسيس ::h::  
دى عيونك قمرى يا قمرى و فى ليلى ونيس
يا شاغلنى ليالى ليالى
حبك على بالى ليالى
أفديك بالغالى 
و الغالى رخيص
أدفعلك عمرى يا عمرى حب و أحاسيس ::h::  
......
حنية قلبك تكفينى
و الهوى جوايا مدفينى
حبيتك حسيت بحياتى
و ملكت الدنيا بكفينى
......
لو يرجع بسنينى زمانى
أنا كنت أحبك من تانى
و بأشوفك أقرب من نفسى
أقرب من روحى لكيانى
......

يا شاغلنى ليالى ليالى
حبك على بالى ليالى
أفديك بالغالى 
و الغالى رخيص
أدفعلك عمرى يا عمرى حب و أحاسيس
..................................................  ... ::h::   [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية جميلة لشيرين من الألبوم الأخير* 

*أنا مُش هفضل كده علي طول
_______ 

[frame="7 80"]أنا مُش هفضل كده علي طول 
مُش هستني العمر يعدي 
أنا موش هسكت لازم أقول 
أد ما هأخد أد ما هأدي

أنا دلوقتي براجع نفسي 
قبل ما الأيام تفوت 
وعشان حاجات تعيش 
حاجات كتير لازم تموت 

مُش كبرياء لكن بصلح 
كل شيء فيا انكسر 
ومن الغباء انك تعيش 
زي الملاك بين البشر 

يعني براجع نفسي
والي زماني أنا عشته لغيري
أنا دلوقتي هعيشه لنفسي [/frame]*


*تحياتي
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية رائعة للمطربة اللبنانية ذات الصوت الدافئ جوليا بطرس * 

[frame="7 80"]*علي شو 
______

علي شو بعدك بتحبه 
علي شو ماشي علي دربه
علي شكله علي سحره 
علي فكره علي عقله 
أو يمكن علي رقة قلبه 
علي شو علي شو 

مش شايف حدا قباله 
ولا ولا عنده هموم 
ضايع يمكن بجماله 
وبحاله موهوم 
ناسي يالي قبله كانوا 
ماحدا بياخد مكانه 
ومفكر سابق زمانه 
دخلك علي شو 

علي شو بعدك بتحبه 
علي شو ماشي علي دربه 
علي شكله علي سحرة 
علي فكره علي عقله 
أو يمكن علي رقة قلبه 
علي شو علي شو

عم بيوزع أفكاره
والأفكار جنون 
ناس بتلحق أخباره
مطرح ما بيكون 
ما بيفكر إلا بحاله 
وبيعمل يالي علي باله 
مابيهمه شو ما قاله 
شو رايق شو 

علي شو بعدك بتحبه 
علي شو ماشي علي دربه 
علي شكله علي سحرة 
علي فكرة علي عقلة 
أو يمكن علي رقة قلبه
علي شو علي شو*[/frame]

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أم أحمد

مين غيرك
انغام

مين غيرك عايشة ليه
مين غيرك روحي فيه
مين غيرك قلبي دايب
مش عارفة اعمل ايه
ليه بعدك عني طال
دانا قلبي حاله حال
انا دايبة دوب تعالي
جوايا ميت سؤال

من غير كلام وحشتني
ياللي في حنانك خدتني
حرام عليك مشتاقة ليك
مستنياك وحشتني


مين غيرك عايشة ليه
مين غيرك روحي فيه
مين غيرك قلبي دايب
مش عارفة اعمل ايه
ليه بعدك عني طال
دانا قلبي حاله حال

----------


## ليلة عشق

*قلبك ياحول الله بهاء سلطان* *

[frame="7 80"]قلبك يا حول الله 
________ 

وعامل فيها مش شايف 
ومش عارف إيه معني الحب 
وعايش كل أيامك 
وأحلامك في وهم وكدب 
خلاص دلوقتي يا خسارة 
بقيت واحد ماعندوش قلب 

حاجات كتير جواك ماتت 
وأنا ساكت مقولتش لا 
وسايب دمعي يتكلم وبتألم 
وأنا علي حق 
حقولك كلمة م الأخر 
أكيد قلبك ده عمره ما دق 

قلبك يا حول الله 
بقي دلوقتي فاضي 
كل شيء مات من جواه 
وأنت كده راضي 

وإيه في الدنيا دي دايم
سنين عايم ماشفتش بر
مادام الحب مش نافع 
وإيه الدافع أدوق المر 
ياريت ترتاح وتنساني 
عشان قلبك خلاص بقي حر 

مفيش فايده معاك خالص 
ومش حاسس بأي أمل 
وحتى الصبر بينادي 
ومش راضي ومنك مل 
تعبت معاك كتير ياما 
ومش لاقي لقلبك حل 

قلبك يا حول الله 
بقي دلوقتي فاضي 
كل شيء مات من جواه 
وأنت كده راضي*[/frame]

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,7,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
بأمر الحب 
افتح للهوى وسلم 
بامر الحب 
 افتح قلبك اتكلم 
بلاش نهرب 
 بلاش نتعب 
تعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب 
 بامر الحب 

 اسمع يا حياة قلبى ندى قلبى 
جوبنى 
 بصلى 
 قرب كمان 
قرب هنا جانبى 
وهات شوقك على شوقى 
وهات حبك على حبى 
 وانا وعيونك الحلوه 
نعيش قصة غرام حلوه 
حرام نسكت على قلوبنا 
حرام الشوق يدوبنا 
بلاش نهرب 
 بلاش نتعب 
 وتعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب 

حياتى دنيتى عمرى 
يأمر الحب مش امرى 
بحبك حب 
محدش قبلنا عرفه ولا صادفه 
بحبك حب 
ومش قادر على وصفه وانا شايفه 
بنظرة شوق بتنهيده 
بدنيا كلها جديده 
ونجمة مسكتها بأيدى 
وكان فى الفضا بعيده 
وشىء بالليل 
متوهنى 
وشىء فى عنيك بيندهنى 
حرام نسكت على قلوبنا 
حرام الشوق يدوبنا 
بلاش نهرب 
بلاش نتعب 
تعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب[/poem]

----------


## hamada1980

أغنية للمطربة ( سومة ) المصرية , بصراحة الكلام جميل جدا رغم إن اللحن تقليدى و غير ملفت للنظر , لا أعرف من كاتب الكلمات , الأغنية بعنوان ( أنا من غيرك بأكون )
[frame="12 80"]أنا من غيرك بأكون
ليل من غير قمر
مركب من غير شراع
نبات محتاج مطر
..
أنا من غيرك بأكون
خطوة من غير طريق
غنوة من غير كلام
حياة من غير بشر
..
أنا من غيرك بأكون
قصر كان مليان قلوب .. سهرانة و فى لحظة اتهجر
قلب كان ماسة فى ايديك .. سبتها صبحت حجر
أنا من غيرك كده
أنا من غيرك بأكون
.......
أنا من غيرك بأكون
شوق من غير لقا
دمعة من غير عيون
غربة من غير سفر
..
أنا من غيرك بأكون
جراح ما لهاش دوى
فى وجودك الأمان
فى غيابك الخطر
.......  [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*كلمات أغنية مُش حرام للمطرب مدحت صالح* 

[frame="7 80"]*مُش حرام 
_____ 

طول الليالي 
صورتك يا غالي 
عايشه في خيالي
 ما بتسبنيش 
وإن غبت عني 
ياحته مني 
بحس إني 
مقدرش أعيش 
مُش حراااااااااام 

مُش حرام اللي أنا فيه 
مُش حرام تعمل كده 
قلبي فيه اللي مكفيه 
وأنا مُش حمل الظلم ده 
مُش حرام مُش حرام 
مُش حراااااااااام 

شفت في هواك الويل والآه 
والآه بتجرحني 
ونهاري أصبح ليل يا حبيبي 
حبيبي ريحني 

شوف حقولك كلمتين 
بعد طول الانتظار 
استحملتك شوف لفين 
لما الشوق أتحول نار 

مُش حرام اللي أنا فيه 
مُش حرام تعمل كده 
قلبي فيه اللي مكفيه 
وأنا مُش حمل الظلم ده 
مُش حرام مُش حرام 
مُش حراااااااااام 

البعد عنك صعب أكيد 
تعالالي وارجع لي 
ريحني من كتر التنهيد 
وكفاية توجعني 
كل شيء بعدك حزين 
شايفة ليه بالشكل ده
صورته مرة في كل عين 
والعذاب مالوش مدا 

مُش حرام اللي أنا فيه 
مُش حرام تعمل كده 
قلبي فيه اللي مكفيه 
وأنا مُش حمل الظلم ده 
مُش حرام مُش حرام 
مُش حراااااااااام* [/frame]



*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

كل ليله وكل يوم أسهر لبكره

في انتظارك يا حبيبي

فكري طول الليل في ليلك 

والنهار كله في نهارك يا حبيبي

يا ترى يا واحشني بتفكر في مين

عامل ايه الشوق معاك

عامل ايه فيك الحنين

سهرت السهر في عنيه       

     صحيت المواجع فيه

كل ساعة وكل ليله وكل يوم

بعد ما اطمن عليك

ح يجيني نوم يا حبيبي

قوللي إيه حلو في حياتي 

 و انت غايب عن عينيه

السهاد أنا فيه ليلاتي  

والبعاد طول عليه

يا حبيبي أنا 

من كتر اللي  قاسيته وداريته عليك

موش بصدق اني اتحمل

في يوم فرحة لقا عينيًّ بعينيك

يا ترى يا واحشني بتفكر في مين

عامل إيه الشوق معاك

عامل ايه فيك الحنين

سهرت السهر في عنيه 

صحيت المواجع فيه

كل ساعة وكل ليله وكل يوم

بعد ما اطمن عليك

ح يجيني نوم يا حبيبي

كل نار تصبح رماد مهما تقيد

إلا نار الشوق يوم عن يوم تزيد

ابعت لي قل لي انت فين لو تقدر

بستني منك كلمتين مش أكتر

يطمنوني حبهْ عليك وع المحبه

يا ترى يا واحشني بتفكر في مين

عامل إيه فيك الحنين

سهرت السهر في عينيه 

صحيت المواجع فيه

كل ساعة وكل ليله وكل يوم

بعد ما اطمئن عليك

ح يجيني نوم يا حبيبي

كان قربك هنا وحنيه  

 وليالي جميله هنيه

طار بي الأمل بجناحه 

 ولمست النجوم بايديه

الدنيا بقيت مش هيه 

وف بعدك يا عيني عليه

وح افضل كده يا حبيبي 

استنى الليالي الجايه

يا ترى يا واحشني بتفكر في مين

عامل إيه الشوق معاك

عامل إيه فيك الحنين

سهرت السهر في عنيه

 صحيت المواجع فيه

كل ساعة وكل ليله وكل يوم

بعد ما اطمن عليك

ح يجيني نوم يا حبيبي

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا انا انا 
غيرك ماليش 
وبعدك مفيش 
انا انا  انا 
مهما بقول بهواك 

انا انا انا
 بهواك 
كل الكلام ميكفنيش 
ولا الزمان ما يقضنيش 
ومفيش 
روح 
روح عد اوراق الشجر 
روح عد حبات المطر 
عد النجوم عد البشر 
روح وتعال 
عد النجوم عد البشر 
روح وتعالى 
بس تعالى 
وتعالى هنا 
تلاقينى انا 
انا انا انا 
اد حبى مفيش وبعده مفيش 

حياتى 
روح قلبى انا 
انا 
ده انا شوقى اليك 
شوق البلابل للغنا
وفرحتى 
فرح الى نال كل المنى 
وحبى لك اكتر من حبى  انا
لروحى انا 
ولولاك 
ما كان عمرى 
عمر وسنه 
انس وهنا 
ولا دندنه 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ولولاك 
ما كان عمرى 
عمر وسنه 
انس وهنا 
ولا دندنه 
يا ليل يا عينى ياليل 

ولا كنت حسيت بالربيع فى كل ايام السنة 
ياليلى ياليلى ياليلى 
روح عد اوراق الشجر 
روح عد حبات المطر 
عد النجوم عد البشر 
روح وتعال 
عد النجوم عد البشر 
روح وتعالى 
وتعالى هنا 
تلاقينى انا 
انا انا انا 
اد حبى مفيش وبعده مفيش 
 
انا انا انا 
عاشقه انا 
مشفتوش يا ناس 
عاشقه 
بتحلف بالهنا 
وانا انا انا 
عاشقه انا 
مشفتوش ياناس 
عاشقه بتحلف بالهنا
وانا 
مهما بقول بهواك انا 
عاشقاك انا 
موصلش للى بحس بيه 
موصلش انا 
وانا 
مهما واقول 
واعيد وزيد انا 
متعبش انا 
فى يتعب من الهنا 
لا يا أنا 
لا يا أنا 
لا يا أنا 
انا مهما بقول لك يا انا 
كلمة انا 
تطلع كده متلحنه

ويا وعدى 
يا قسمتى 
ياللى 
مكتوب لى 
انا 
انت اللى خليتلى الليالى متلونه 

ولولاك 
ما كان عمرى 
عمر وسنه 
انس وهنا 
ولا دندنه 
ياليل ياعين ياليل 
ولا كنت حسيت بالربيع فى كل ايام السنة 
ياليلى ياليلى ياليلى 
روح عد اوراق الشجر 
روح عد حبات المطر 
عد النجوم عد البشر 
روح وتعال 
عد النجوم عد البشر 
روح وتعالى 
وتعالى هنا 
تلاقينى انا 
انا انا انا 
اد حبى مفيش وبعده مفيش

----------


## أم أحمد

معاك
تحلو الدنيا أكتر
معاك
بأدوب فى الليل و بأسهر
معاك
بأتوه فى دنيا تانية من غير ما أحتار و أفكر
معاك
بأروح فى بحور بعيدة
معاك
بأملى الدنيا الجديدة
معاك
فرحة و غنى و أمانى و حاجات كتير سعيدة
معاك 
يا حب عمرى كله
معاك
بأنسى العالم ده كله
معاك
عايز أحكيلك حكايتى و أصرخ للكون و أقول له
معاك
بتخضر الأمانى
معاك
و أشوفها شكل تانى
معاك
بألقى كل اللى راح بألقى نفسى و مكانى
معاك
النار بتبقى جنة
معاك
ما فيش خصام ما بيننا
معاك
بألقى الأحلام حقيقة و طريقنا ورود و حنة
معاك
بتدوب فى الليل آهاتى
معاك
بتتغير حياتى
معاك
كل نجوم الليالى بتغنيلى ليلاتى
معاك
كل المدن بلادى
معاك
الحب هو زادى
معاك
كل ما أشوفك يا عمرى يبقى ده يوم ميلادى
معاك 

هاني شاكر

----------


## اسكندرانى

قالولى هان الود عليه
ونسيك وفات قلبك وحدانى

رديت وقلت بتشمتوا ليه
هو افتكرنى عشان ينسانى؟
اه عشان ينسانى

انا بحبه واراعى وده
ان كان فى قربه ولا فى بعده
وافضل امنى الروح برضاه
القاه جافانى وزاد حرمانى

هو اللى حالى كده وياه 
كان افتكرنى عشان ينسانى؟
عشان ينسانى

ليه ليه 
بيلومونى 
وياه فى حبى
ولا يلومونى
 على صبر قلبى

هو اللى شفت ف حبه الويل
ولا رحمنى يوم ورعانى
وسهرت وحدى ونام الليل
كان افتكرنى عشان ينسانى؟
عشان ينسانى

خلونى احبه على هوايا
واشوف ف حبه سعدى وشقايا
ده مهما طول شوقى اليه
اه شوقى اليه
ومهما زاد هجره وبكانى
بكرة يعز الود عليه
ويفتكرنى عشان ينسانى 
اه عشان ينسانى

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
هل عندكِ شكٌ
أنكِ أحلى وأغلى امرأةٍ في الدنيا
و أهم امرأةٌ في الدنيا
و بأن دخولكِ في قلبي هو أعظم يومٌ
في التاريخ وأجمل خبرِ في الدنيا
هل عنكِ شكٌ أنكِ عمري وحياتي
وبأني من عينيكِ سرقت النار
وقمت بأخطر ثوراتي
أيتها الوردةُ .. والريحانةُ .. و الياقوتةُ
والسلطانةُ ..والشعبيةُ ..
والشرعيةُ بينَ جميعِ الملِكاتِ ..
يا قمراً يطلع كل مساءٍ من نافذةِ الكلماتِ ..
يا آخرَ وطنٍ أُولدُ فيهِ .. وأدفنُ فيهِ ..
وأنشرُ فيهِ كتاباتي ..
غاليتي .. أنتِ .. غاليتي
لا أدري كيفَ رماني الموجُ على قدميكِ
لا أدري كيفَ مشيتِ إليَّ ..
وكيفَ مشيتُ إليكِ ..
دافئةٌ أنتِ .. كليلة حب
من يوم طرقتِ البابَ عليَّ ..
ابتدأ العُمر..[/poem]

----------


## kethara

أخى   hamaad
                                 رائع جدا الموضوع وكل كلمات الأغانى
                                 راقية وتخاطب الحس برقى وجمــــــــــال
                              وخصوصا الرائعة أم كلثوم والشجى حليم ووردة
                              وآصالة وكاظم تسلم اخى على تلك الفكرة الجميلة
                            وسأعود لأشارك بين صفحاتكم ةلكن سأستمتع بما
                                  وضعة الأخوة والأخوات سلمتم جميعاً

                                         مع بالغ تحيتـــــــــــــــــــى

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا قلبى خبى لايبان على 
و يشوف حبيبيى دموع عنيه

 خليه بعيد خليه سعيد 

ده  مش نصيبى لكن حبيبي

 و أكثر شوية

يا قلبى العمر كله

 أعيش لحبه من غير  

ما أقوله .. أنا بحبه  

منايا كل المنى

أشوفه متهنى فرحان فى نور الهنا

و لو بعيد عنى 

خليه بعيد خليه سعيد

ده مش نصيبى لكن حبيبي

 و أكثر شوية .. 

يا قلبى ....

تسهر عيونى الليل

و عيونه يرتاحوا و أنسى الأسى

و الويل و أفرح لأفراحه 

منايا كل المنى أشوفه متهنى

 فرحان فى نور الهنا و لو بعيد عنى 

خليه بعيد خليه سعيد 

ده مش نصيبى لكن حبيبى

و أكثر شوية .. .. 

يا قلبى[/poem]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*
كلمات أغنية جميلة للأطفال كلمات والحان وغناء كاظم الساهر

[frame="7 80"]البنية 
_____

لبنية ... حلوة لبنية 
لبنية ... كُلها حنيه 
لبنية ... أتعاكس بيا
لبنية هلا هلا هلا هلا 

الأيد الأيد شكليته 
والفم الفم فديته 
والخد بستة وبكيته 
بيها شيء؟ لا ما بيها 
عيني بيها شيء ؟ لا ما بيها 

راحت تشتكي مني لجدها 
ما عرفنا لعبها من جدها 
كل المشكلة بوسه خدها 
بيها شيء؟ لا ما بيها 
دا دا بيها شيء ؟ لا ما بيها 

إلا اجري واحضنها حضنه 
واقرص تفاحات الوجنة 
هذا الخد ما أشبع منه 
بيها شيء؟ لا مابيها 
عيني بيها شيء ؟ لا مابيها 

أتريق أتريق من خد 
وأتغدي أتغدي من خد 
عيني وافرش وافرش وأتمدد
بيها شيء؟ لا مابيها 
عيني بيها شيء ؟ لا مابيها 

أتلون في خدها وفمها 
تغمزلي وتجري علي أمها 
إلا أخدها بحضني وأضمها 
بيها شيء؟ لا ما بيها 
عيني بيها شيء ؟ لا ما بيها 

الأيد الأيد شكليته 
والفم الفم فديته 
والخد بستة وبكيته 
بيها شيء؟ لا ما بيها 
عيني بيها شيء ؟ لا ما بيها 

راحت تشتكي مني لجدها 
ما عرفنا لعبها من جدها 
كل المشكلة بوسه خدها
بيها شيء؟ لا ما بيها 
عيني بيها شيء ؟ لا ما بيها 


[/frame]*
*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## kethara

[frame="1 80"]أغنية الحب المستحيل لكاظم الساهر
الحب المستحيل
********* 
أحبكِ جداً وأعرف أن الطريق إلى المستحيل طويل 
وأعرف انكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل
اً وأعرف أن زمان الحنين انتهى ومات الكلام الجميل 
في ست النساء ماذا نقول؟؟
أحبك جداً... أحبكِ 
وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى وأنتِ بمنفى 
و بيني وبينك ريح وغيم وبرق ورعد وثلج ونار 
وأعرف أن الوصول لعينيك وهم 
وأعرف أن الوصول إليك انتحار
ويسعدني أن أمزق نفسي لأجلكِ أيتها الغالية
ولو خيروني لكررت حبكِ للمرة الثانية
يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر 
أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر 
أحبكِ جداً ... أحبكِ 
و أعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيكِ دون يقينِ 
وأترك عقلي ورائي وأركض .. أركض خلف جنوني
أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتك بالله لا تتركيني .. لا تتركيني
فما أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 
أحبك جداً وجداً وجداً
وأرفض من نار حبكِ أن استقيلا 
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقيلا 
وما همني من الحب أن خرجت حيا
وما همني أن خرجت قتيلا [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,blue,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/1.gif" border="none,4,white" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
سلامتك من الاه 
قبل ماتنزل صدرك احسها بصدري والله 
بيه ولا بيك ريت الالم والاه 
شلون اخليك شلون اخليك 
وحدك تصيح الاااه 
شلون اخليك 
سلامتك من الاه 
سلامتك من الاه 
قبل ماتنزل صدرك احسها بصدري والله 
حبيبي عيون حبيبي 
حبيبي روح حبيبي 
حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي 
لو ادري دمعي يفيض ويشيل همك 
لأجمع دموع الناس وابكيها يمك 
سعادتي من سعادتك وراحتي هيه راحتك 
بيه ولا بيك بيه ولا بيك ريت الالم والاه 
شلون اخليك شلون اخليك وحدك تصيح الاه 
سلامتك من الاه 
سلامتك من الاه 
قبل ماتنزل صدرك احسها بصدري والله 
حبيبي عيون حبيبي 
حبيبي روح حبيبي 
حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي 
لاشيل الحزن منك وارجعلك ضحكتك 
انته عيوني الاثنتين وصحتي على صحتك 
سعادتي من سعادتك وراحتي هيه راحتك 
بيه ولا بيك ريت الالم والاه 
شلون اخليك لا مااخليك وحدك تصيح الاه 
لا مااخليك 
سلامتك من الاه سلامتك من الاه 
قبل ماتنزل صدرك احسها بصدري والله 
اه اه اه اه اه[/poem]

----------


## أشرف المصرى

موضوعك متميز جدا


اخوك 
اشرف المصرى

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]


انا فى انتظارك مليت   
   نارى فى ضلوعى وحطيت 

ايدى على خدى وعديت 

بالثانيه غيابك ولا جيت 

ياريتنى عمرى ماحبيت 

عايز اعرف لا تكون غضبان 

او شاغل قلبك انسان 

خليتنى من يأسى اقول الغيبه دى تغيب على طول 

واتفكر ايه اللى جنيت من ذنبى يسيئك مالاقيت 

ياريت ... ياريت 

اتقلب على جمر النار ... واتشرد ويا الافكار 

النسمه احسبها خطاك والهمسه احسبها لقاك 

على كده اصبحت وامسيت 

وشافونى وقالوا حبيت   ياريتنى عمرى ماحبيت 

تواعدنى بسنين وايام        وتجيبنى بحجج وكلام 

وتسلم وتمر قوام        او تخلف وتقول لى نسيت 

ياريتنى عمرى ماجييت [/poem]

----------


## kethara

*[frame="7 80"] مبـقـــــــــــــاش أنـــــــــا
                                              لأصالـــــــــــــة


                                لو مرجعتيش ليه بقلبك تانى هنـــــــــــا
                               لو محلفتيش ان الثانية فى بعدى سنــــة
                               لو ما أمنتيش ان الجنة فى حضنى انــــا
                                            مبقــــــــــــاش انـــــا

                              لو معرفتيش ان حنانك سرة حنــــــــانى
                              وان الحب فى قلبك كان مخلوق علشانى
                              وانك مهما بعدت هاترجـــــع تتمنـــــــانى
                                           مبقـــــــــــــاش أنـــــــــا

                              لو ما ندمتيش عل الأيام اللى بعدتهـــــــا
                              لو ما دفعتيش تمن الغربة انا عيشتهـــــا
                              لو مشربتيش كأس المـــر اللى شربتهــا
                                      مبقـــــــــــــــاش أنـــــــــا

                             أنا عن نفسى راح اسكت لكن مطمنـــــه
                             قلب المؤمن هو دليلة وأنـــــــا مؤمنـــــه
                             لو مرجعتيش تبكى عشان ترجعلى أنـــــا 
                                      مبقــــــــــــــاش أنـــــــــا
                                       مبقــــــــــــاش أنــــــــــا

                             لو مرجعتيس ليه بقلبك تانـــــى هنـــــــا
                             لو محلفتيش ان الثانية فى بعدى سنــــه
                             لو ما أمنتيش ان الجنــــة فى حضنى أنــا
                                      مبقــــــــــــــــاش أنـــــــــا[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مخاصمني بقاله مده

 وف ليله الشوق ناداني 

كلمت سمعت حسه 

وقفلت السكه تاااااااااااااااااااااني 

اكمنه يا ناس واحشني 

وخصامه كمان حايشني 

كلمته سمعت حسه 
وقفلت السكه تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااني 

باليل والدنيا ضلمه دورت نمرته 

وسكت وقلت كلمه وسمعت غنوته 

الو?..مين ؟؟؟وانا بايدي اليمين 

خدت السماعه ابوسها وقفلت السكه تاني 

وفتحت الراديو مره على غنوه بتعجبه 

سبت التليفون عليها وانا بقصد اكلمه 

سمعها للنهايه وفرحت انه معايا 

من غير ما هو يعرف وقفلت السكه تاني 

اكمنه ياناس واحشني وخصامه كمان واحشني 

وف مره حم صحابه خليتهم يطلبوه 

وغمزت لهم بعيني يعني عني اسالوه 

سالوه قام قال كلام مافيهوش سيرة الخصام 

شايفين يا ناس عشانه انا باعمل ايه 

اطلبه واشمعنى هوه ما طلبش مره ليه 

ياريت يطلب ويقفل يعمل زي ما يعمل 

اعرف انه فاكرني لو قفل السكه تاني 

اكمنه يا ناس واحشني وخصامه كمان حايشني 

كلمته سمعت حسه 
وقفلت السكه تاااااااااااااني 


[frame="7 80"]حمل الاغنيه بصوت شادية [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

وماله لو ليله تهنا بعيد
وسيبني كل الناس
أنا يا حبيبي حاسس بحب جديد 
مليني ده الإحساس
وأنا هنا جنبي أغلي الناس
أنا جنبي أحلي الناس
حبيبي ليله 
تعالي ننسي فيها اللي راح
تعالي جوه حضني وأرتاح 
دي ليله تسوى كل الحياة
ومالي غيرك ولولا حبك هعيش لمين
حبيبي جايه أجمل سنين
وكل ما دا تحلي الحياه
حبيبي ألمس أديا علشان 
أصدق اللي أنا فيه
ياما كان نفسي أقابلك بقالي زمان
خلاص وهحلم ليه
ما أنا هنا جنبي أغلي الناس
هنا جنبي أحلي الناس

----------


## hammhamm44

ايه الجمال والكلمات الحلوة دى

----------


## ليلة عشق

*[frame="7 80"]وبناقص حياتي معاك 
_______

وبناقص حياتي معاك 
من أمتي وأنا بستناك 
ضيعت عمري وراك
باقي لي إيه تاني 

سيبت كل الدنيا 
وأديتك عمري وحياتي 
أديتك حنيه 
أتاريك السبب في آهاتي 

أنت بتلعب بيا 
وهي دي جزاتي 

وبناقص حياتي معاك 
من أمتي وأنا بستناك 
ضيعت عمري وراك
باقي لي إيه تاني

انسي اللي فات
 خلاص ده فات من عمرنا 
كتر المرار 
يا حبيبي ضيع حبنا 
وأنا قلبي مات 
مبقاش يهمه بعدنا 

عملت إيه 
لما الحنان أديته ليك 
ده مكنش ليك 
غير إني أكون قاسية عليك 
والله حبيبي
 لا كنت ليا ولا كنت ليك 

سيبت كل الدنيا 
وأديتك عمري وحياتي 
أديتك حنيه 
أتاريك السبب في آهاتي 

أنت بتلعب بيا 
وهي دي جزاتي 

وبناقص حياتي معاك 
من أمتي وأنا بستناك 
ضيعت عمري وراك
باقي لي إيه تاني[/frame]*

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[frame="10 80"]


هو صحيح الهوى غـــــلاب؟ 
ما أعرفش أنــــــــا 
والهجر قالوا مرار و عــذاب واليـــــــوم 
اليوم   بسنــــــــه

 

جاني الهوى من غير مواعيــد
 وكل مـــادا  حلاوتـــه تزيـــد
ما احسبش يوم ح يأخدني بعيد

يمنـــــى قلبـــــي بالأفـــــراح
 و ارجع و قلبي كل جراح
ازاي يـــــــــا ترى؟ 
أهـــو دا اللــي جـــــرى؟
مــا أعرفش أنــا. . .

 

نظرة و كنت أحسبــها ســلام 
وتمــــــــــر قــــــــــــــوام
أتاري فيها وعود و عهــــود 
وصــــــدود و آلام
وعود لا تصدق و لا تنصان
 وعد مع اللي مالوش أمـــان

وصبر على ذل و حرمـــان
وبدال ما اقول حرمت خـلاص
 أقول يا ربي زدني كمــان
ازاي يـــــــــا ترى؟ أهـــــو دا اللـي جــــــرى؟
مــا أعرفش أنــا 

 

يا قلبي آه . . 
الحـــب وراه أشجـــــــــان . . . و ألـــــــم
وأندم وأتوب... 
وعلى المكتوب مــــا يفيــــــــدش نـــــــــدم

يا ريت أنا أقدر أختــــــــــار 
ولا كنت أعيش بين جنة ونار
نهاري ليلي . . و ليلي نهاري

أهل الهوى و صفولـــي دواه 
لقيت دواه زود لي أســـاه
ازاي يـــــــــا ترى؟ أهــو دا اللــــي جـــــــرى؟
مــا أعرفش أنــا

  


  

 [/frame]*

----------


## ابن البلد

الغنوة دي لشرين بس مش عارف كلمات مين 

عايزة ألملم قلبي
واحضن نفسي وأمشي بعيد
عايزة أطيب جرحي 
أيوه هطيب جرحي أكيد
عايزة حبك يبعد عني
عايزة جرحك يخرج مني
لازم اعلم قلبي انا يقسي ولازم ينسي ولازم أعيش
كنت بعيش لك كل سنيني
قلت زماني هعيشه معاك
كنت بحبك أوي يا حبيبي 
لما بتبعد بستناك
كنت بحس معاك حاجه تانيه
كنت في عيني كل الدنيا
لازم أعلم قلبي أنا يقسي ولازم ينسي ولازم أعيش

----------


## اسكندرانى

و بحبك..وحشتينى

بحبك..و أنت نور عينى

ده و أنتى مطلعة عينى...بحبك موت

لفيت أد ايه لفيت..مالقيت غير فى حضنك بيت

و بقلك أنا حنيت...بعلو الصوت



و كأن الوقت فى بعدك واقف مابيمشيش

و كأنك كنت معايا..بعدت و مابعدتيش

فى دمى حبيبتى و أمى..و زى ما أكون

هابتدى أعيش


و بحبك..وحشتينى

بحبك..و أنت نور عينى

ده و أنتى مطلعة عينى...بحبك موت

----------


## sayedattia

أنا لك علي طول


أنا لك علي طول .. خليك ليا
خد عين مني... وطــل عليـا
وخد الاتنين ....... وأسأل فيا
من أول يوم ..راح مني النوم

أبعت لي سلام قول أي كلام
من قلبك أو ....  من ورا قلبك
مش يبقي حرام  أسهر وتنام
وتفوتني أأقاسي..... نار حبك

أنا لك علي طول .. خليك ليا
خد عين مني... وطــل عليـا
وخد الاتنين ....... وأسأل فيا
من أول يوم ..راح مني النوم

النيل والليل ... والشوق والميل
بعتوولي وجيت .....  أسأل عنك
أشتقت إليك   وحشتني عنيك
مش عارف أهرب .......فين منك

أنا لك علي طول .. خليك ليا
خد عين مني... وطــل عليـا
وخد الاتنين ....... وأسأل فيا
من أول يوم ..راح مني النوم

----------


## أم أحمد

عايش وحيد في دنيتي 
وفي دمعتي باغرق وبداري شكوتي لا يبان عليه
صاحبي الوحيد في شدتي شاف دمعتي ما قدرش يفهم شكوتي ولا حس بيه
يا صاحبي حس بيه يا صاحبي خاف عليه
يا صاحبي ما انتش فاهمني الشوق جارحه مالمني
وفي قلبي نار قوية
واهاتي مدراية
وفي قلبي نار قوية واهاتي مدارية
اعز الناس جرحني وجرحه مش شوية

لو قلبك حب يوم وتعبت من الظنون ما كنت عليك اهون ولا كان يصعب عليه
لو كان اقرب ما ليك يحلفلك يشتريك تصبح تلاقيه ناسيك واللي بيحبك في ثانية
يا صاحبي حس بيه يا صاحبي خاف عليه
يا صاحبي ما انتش فاهمني الشوق جارحه مالمني
وفي قلبي نار قوية
واهاتي مدراية
وفي قلبي نار قوية واهاتي مدارية
اعز الناس جرحني وجرحه مش شوية


عشت الوهم الكبير بحلم بالمستحيل دانا معاك اطير اتاريه من غير جناح
مش نادم علي اللي راح ده انا بشكر الجراح خلتني افوق وارتاح من هم كبير عليه
يا صاحبي ما انتش فاهمني الشوق جارحه مألمني
وفي قلبي نار قوية
واهاتي مدراية
وفي قلبي نار قوية واهاتي مدارية
اعز الناس جرحني وجرحه مش شوية

اغنية مش عارفة لمين  :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## kethara

*[frame="7 80"]أسبقنى يا قلبى أسبقنى
                                على الجنة الحلوة أسبقنى
                            أسبقنى وقول لحبيبى انا جاى على طول 
                                         يا حبيبـــــــــــــــــــــى
                            ألحقنى قوام ألحقتى على الجنة الحلوة أسبقنى

                                على قد ما شفت هواك
                               وأحترت يا قلبى زمان
                           اهو جالك يوم ترتاح على أجمل بر أمان
                            وعيون زى الأفراح تسقيك الشهد حنان
                            نصبح غنوة للعاشقين
                             ما نخليش ولا قلب حزين
                            ياللى أتعذبت كتير أسبقنى يا قلبى وطير
                             أسبقنى وقول لحبيبى انا جاى على طول 
                                      يا حبيبــــــــــــــــــــــى
                            ألحقنى قوام ألحقنى على الجنة الحلوة أسبقنى


                              ياللا يا قلبى يا أسعد قلب 
                              نملى الدنيا حب فى حب
                              ياللا نقوم وننام فى غرام
                             ونفسر كل الأحلام
                              أسبقنى يا فلبى وطير
                            أسبقنى وقول لحبيبى انا جاى على طول
                                   يا حبيبـــــــــــــــــــــــى
                             ألحقنى قوام  ألحقنى
                             على الجنة الحلوة أسبقنى[/frame]*

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="1 80"]هية دية هيــــــــــــــــة


                       هية دية هية فرحة الدنيــــــــا

                        دق يا قلبى غنى يا عينيــــــــــة

                       أبتسامتها ويا رقتها وردة بتفتح يا حلاوتها

                     وأنت يا قلبى ياللى حبيتهـــــــــــــــا

                    ادى نظرتها لسة فى عينيـــــــــــــة                       هية دية هيةفرحة الدنيـــــــا
                    دق يا قلبى غنى يا عينيـــــــــــــــــة

                  بالى كان خالى وأنشغل بالى نظرة والتانية

                          غيـــــــــــــــــــروا حالــــــــى

                        وابتــــــــدا عمرى فى الهوا الغالى

                       وابتـــــــــدا قلبى يعرف الدنيــــــــا
                 هية دية هية فرحة الدنيـــــــــــــــا
                    العيون دية هى أحــــــــــــــلامى

                   هية يا عينيــــــــة حبى وغرامــــــــى

                    نورها حوالية مالى أيا مـــــــــــــــى

                  والهنا كله فى العيـــــــــــون دية

                  والمنى كله العيــــــــــــــون ديـــة

                   هية دية هية فرحة الدنيــــــــــــــا[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
احبك فوق ما تتصور 
واعزك فوق ما تتصور 
وطول عمرى 
وانا عينى عليك يا عينى بتدور 
احبك واعزك 
فوق ما تتصور 
اللى ضاع من عمرى 
يا ما شلته لك 
والباقى منه حيشهولك 
عندى  لك اشواق كتير 
عندى لك احلام كتير 
وطول عمرى وانا عينى عليك ياعينى بتدور 
احبك واعزك فوق ما تتصور 
الظنون واليأس يا ما لعبوا بيه 
ياما قالو انك بعيد عليا 
عندى لك اشواق كتير 
عندى لك احلام كبيره 
وطول عمرى وانا عينى عليك ياعينى بتدور 
احبك واعزك فوق ما تتصور 
ياللى اخدت الحيرة من قلبى وعيونى  
ودموع الفرح 
بتزود شجونى 
عندى اشواق كتير 
عندى لك احلام كتير 
وطول عمرى وانا عينى عليك ياعينى بتدور 
احبك واعزك فوق ما تتصور[/poem]

----------


## hamada1980

ده و أنتى مطلعة عينى...بحبك موت

 .................

لما سمعت الأغنية دى أول مرة ما عجبنيش كلمة ( ده و إنتى مطلعة عينى ) , حسيت إنها كلمة ما تتغناش , و كمان أصلا صوت المطرب العجيب اللى بيغنيها
و الكوميدى إنى عرفت بعد كده إن الأغنية دى المفروض إنها  بتتغنى لمصر ( سمعت إن الأغنية دى فى نهاية فيلم الرهينة و كأن البطل يغنيها لمصر ) , كده جملة ( ده و إنتى  مطلعة عينى بحبك موت ) بقالها معنى , بس برضه إزاى مطرب موش مصرى يحب مصر موت حتى لو كانت مطلعة عينه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Roll2:  
يالا دول كلمتين كده على الماشى
سلام يا جماعة
تحيتى ,,,

----------


## اسكندرانى

كتير بنعشق ولا بنطول 
وكتير بنعشق ولا بنقول 
ومفيش حكاية بتستمر 
زي ما بدأت ليه علي طول 

في عشق بيستنانا 
وعشق بنستناه 
وعشق بينسينا 
العشق اللي عشقناه

القلب اللي بيجرحنا 
في حاجة أكيد جرحاه 
وجراحنا بتفكرنا 
بالقلب الي جرحناه 

كتير بنعشق ولا بنطول 
وكتير بنعشق ولا بنقول 
ومفيش حكاية بتستمر 
زي ما بدأت ليه علي طول

----------


## اسكندرانى

أه لو تعرف
يا حبيب قلبي
و إنت معايا بحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي
الحب دة مقدرش عليه

بص في قلبي
يا عيون قلبي
شوف كام حاجة بتتمناك
فرحة و شوق و أماني كبيرة
و ليالي حب بتستناك

بحبك حب خلاني بخاف
من فرحتي جانبك

يشوفها حد يحسدها و يحسدني
على حبك

و بحبك حب يا ويلي
ياويلي يا ويلي منه
مسهرني محيرني و روحي فيه

و بحبك حب يا ويلي
ياويلي ويلي يا ويلي
مدوبني و حبيته و خدت عليه

أه لو تعرف
يا حبيب قلبي
و إنت معايا بحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي
الحب دة مقدرش عليه

يا أغلى حاجة ليا
و ليا مين غير قلبك إنت
يا أجمل حاجة فيا
و فيا إيه غير حبك إنت

شفايفي لما أجيب سيرتك
بيحلو الكلام فيهم

عينيا كل مابشوفك
بحب أسهر لياليهم

مين يوم ماقابلتك
والدنيا لها طعم جديد

و الجنة اللي بيحكوا عنها
مابقتش بعيد

كل غنوة حب فيها حاجة منك
كل نسمة فجر بتكلمني عنك
كل شيء بيهون عليا مدام بحبك

أه لو تعرف
يا حبيب قلبي
و إنت معايا بحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي
الحب دة مقدرش عليه

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

بحيي كل من كتب أغنية حلوة في الموضوع ده..وبحيي صاحب الموضوع
اسمحولي أقدم أول مشاركة ليا معاكم.. الأغنية للفنان المرهف الحس..المصري قلبا وقالبا.. علي الحجار ..كلمات مين ..ألحان مين..ما اعرفش ! بس أكيد اللي كتبها عبقري.. واللي لحنها عبقري..وهي بعنوان..اسكندراني
دي اهداء خاص جدددددا ل "اسكندراني"..لعلمكم اسكندرية دي أحلى مدينة وأحلى ناس وانا بموووووووووووت في اسكندرية
الأغنية دي بقة كل ما أسمعها بتخيل اني على شط اسكندرية وعيش حياتك بقة.. احساس فظييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع اتخيلو معايا



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,6,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يا اسكندراني..
يا اسكندراني 
شطك ندهني 
والموج رماني
يا اسكندراني
 بحرين عيونك.. 
الله يصونك..
شربت منهم.. 
عطشت تاني..


يا اسكندرية والحب جاني 
ع البحر الابيض المعجباني
مدد يا مرسي..
ألحق لي كرسي..
ع الشط واقعد
سلطان زماني
يا اسكندرية يا مجنناني

* * * * * * * *
الصيف حبيبي وذكرياته..
عاش فيها قلبي أجمل ساعاته..
ولما باحدي..
باسمعها وحدي..
واشيلها تاني في القلب ذاته
أيام عزيزة مرت ثواني
لا عشت غيرها ولا عندي تاني
غير اشتياقي.. وقلب باقي
ينام ويصحى على الأماني
مدد يا مرسي..
ألحق لي كرسي ..
ع الشط واقعد..
سلطان زماني
يا اسكندرية.. يا مجنناني

* * * * * * * *
يا اسكندرية يا سمهرية
يا مالية كل الوجود عليا
مطرح ما بمشي..
تشبك في رمشي..
الحلوة صورتك
تحضن عينيا
وكل ساعة..لأ كل ثانية
ما اشوفش غيرك سنيورة تانية
لا سحر بحرك.. ولا عطر سحرك
رفرف عليا ولا احتواني
مدد يا مرسي..
ألحق لي كرسي..
ع الشط واقعد..
سلطان زماني..
يا اسكندرية يا مجنناني[/poem]

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

هو محدش بيضيف أي كلمات تانية ليه؟ هي الأغاني خلصت ولا ايه؟!!!!!!!! 
ولا الموضوع خلاص مبقاش ممتع.. يا جماعة احنا لازم نعمل ثورة على كلمات الأغاني التافهة ونشجع الكلمات الحلوة.. في انتظار مشاركاتكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

قد الحروف اللي في أسامي العاشقين
بحبك 
قد الثواني والدقايق والسنين 
بحبك 
آآآآه 
قد الهموم اللي في قلوب البشر 
قد العيون الي كاحلها السهر 
قد ما قلبي اشتكى من نار حبك 
قد ما ليلي حكى عن طول بعدك 
قد الحروف اللي في أسامي العاشقين 
قد الدموع اللي في عيون المجروحين 
أنا بحبــــــك 

ليه القمر غالي عليا 
يمكن عشان في نوره وبعده فية حاجة منك 
ليه الشتاء لقلبي حزين 
يمكن عشان برده بقساوته فية حاجة منك 
ليه السحاب بيعشق بياضة 
يمكن عشان زي قلبي في قربي منك 
ليه المطر يصعب عليا 
يمكن عشان زي دمعي بيـبعد عندك 
ليه لما تبعد عن عنيا 
أخاف عليا وأخاف عليك وبرده منك 
ليه لما اشوف في السماء نجوم كتير منها بغير 
يمكن عشان قد السماء وقد النجوم بحبك
بحبك 
آآآآآه بحبك 

قد ما قلبي اشتكى من نار حبك 
قد ما ليلي حكى عن طول بعدك 
قد الحروف اللي في أسامي العاشقين 
قد الدموع اللي في عيون المجروحين 
أنا بحبـــك 

قلبي وعنيا 
يجرى إيه لو ليله جربت السهاد 
يجرى إيه لو عذبك طول البعاد 
يجرى إيه لو يوم هجرتك 
وجيت تاني يوم وقلتلي اني وحشتك 
يجرى إيه لو يوم عاتبتني وعاتبتك 
وسامحتني وسامحت نفسك 
آآآ يجرى إيه لو قلتلي 
قد الحروف في أسامي العاشقين 
بحبك..بحبك
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه 
بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 80"]
                             أنا بأعشق البحر زيك يا حبيبى حنون
                                وساعات زيك مجنـــــــــــــون
                           ومهاجر ومسافر وساعات زيك حيران
                          وساعات زيك زعلان وساعات مليان بالصبر
                                       أنا بأعشق البحـــــــــــــــــر



                         أنا بأعشق السما علشان زيك مسامحة
                                      مزروعة نجوم وفرحـــــــــة
                          وحبيبة وغريبة وعشان زيك بريئـــــــة
                         وساعات زيك قريبة فى عيون متنغمــــة
                                  أنا بأعشق السمــــــــــــا

                            [IMG]

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/smilies/flowers-002.gif[/IMG]  

                         أنا بأعشق الطريق لأنه فيه لقانـــــــــا
                            وفرحنـــــــــا وشقانــــــــا
                        وأحبابنا وشبابنا وفيه ضحكت دموعنــــا
                           وفيه بكيت شموعنا وضاع فيه الصديق
                                  أنا بأعشق الطـــــــــــــــريق

           [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

بين ايديك
 انا بنسى روحى 
بين ايديك 
صعب  اعيش فى الدنيا 
ديه الا بيك 
كل يوم بيفوت عليه 
حبى ليك بيزيد شوية 

محتجالك 
جمب منى 
اوعى ليله تغيبها عنى 
معاك رجعتلى تانى 
حياتى ودنيتى 
معاك بعيش حبيبى 
فى الدنيا جنتى 
 وياك  شفت بعيونى 
طريقى وسكتى 

مليش غيرك حبيبى 
معاك حسه بامان 
وطول ما انت معايا 
مبخفش من الزمان 
محتاجة لك حقيقى 
قرب منى كمان

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب

فسر للعالم معنى الحب

وان شاوروا وقالوا عليك طيب

خليك هنا من قلبي قريب

وكفايه تكون انسان في زمان

فيه طيبة القلب بتتعيب

يااااااااا طيب

 

حبيتك انا 

حبيتك انا مع ان الحب الي جمعنا

ما بقاش له مكان زي زمان

ابدا ولا معنى
 

خد قلبي وهات قلبك هاته

يا بو قلب حياتي في دقاته

الحب ده عقد من الياسمين

وقلوب العشاق حباته
 

والحب ده عمر

 وغيرك مين يقدر يسعدني باوقاته

صبح الي يحب ف ايامنا 

طيب وكمان على نياته

ايه يعني يقولو عليك طيب

بس انت تكون مني قريب


يا اعز واغلى واطيب قلب

فسر للعام معنى الحب

وان شاوروا وقالوا عليك طيب

خليك هنا من قلبي قريب

كفاية تكون انسان في زمان

فيه طيبة القلب بتتعيب

----------


## ليلة عشق

[frame="7 80"]*شدي الضفاير 
______

اماية يا أما اماية يا أما
شدي الضفاير
شدي رباطها عصبيني
لو قادرة يا أما لو قادرة يا أما
تقيديها
قيديها وقيديني

شعوري موجه
عماله تلعب
عماله ترقص فوق جبيني
شعوري شوق وبشوقي حايرة
مانا عارفة ماشية مانا عارفة طايرة
وكلام في سرك وبقولها مُره
عذاب بحسه عذاب وثوره

اماية يا أما اماية يا أما
شدي الضفاير
شدي رباطها عصبيني
لو قادرة يا أما لو قادرة يا أما
تقيديها
قيديها وقيديني


أماية يا أما جوايا ليه
أماية يا أما جوايا ايه
جوايا حيرة
 جوايا ضلمة
جوايا طير قلقان في عشة
لاانا قادرة اشيلة ولا قادرة اهشه
وكلام في سرك وبقولها مُرة
عذاب بحسه عذاب وثورة

اماية يا أما اماية يا أما
شدي الضفاير
شدي رباطها عصبيني
لو قادرة يا أما لو قادرة يا أما
تقيديها
قيديها وقيديني*[/frame]

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

[frame="7 80"]*كنت عارفة 
______

كنت عارفه انك هتبعد
كنت عارفه انك أناني 
كنت بضحك علي نفسي يمكن 
القي فيك فرحة زماني 

مبقولش قلبك باعني ليه 
مبقولش ليه خدعتني 
بقول لقلبي روحت ليه 
لقلب عمره ماحبني 
كنت عارفة 

م البداية كنت حاسه 
إن قلبك مُش معايا 
م البداية كنت بعمل نفسي 
مُش فاهمة الحكاية 

م البداية كان غرامي 
كدبه حلوه م البداية 
كنت دايما بجري واهرب 
م النهاية 
واهي دي النهاية 

مبقولش قلبك باعني ليه 
مبقولش ليه خدعتني 
بقول لقلبي روحت ليه 
لقلب عمره ما حبني 
كنت عارفة* [/frame]


*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

[frame="2 80"]*أخر زمن 
______

أخر زمن اللي إحنا فيه 
أخر زمن اللي إحنا فيه 
زمن الحبايب يجرحوا 
زمن القرايب يخدعوا 

زمن الصديق مالوش صديق 
زمن ما ينصفش البريء 
يا ناس يا ناس يا ناس 
جرالنا إيه 

ليه بقينا بنتعلم نجرح
في قلوب الناس الغاليين 
ليه بقينا بالغدر بنفرح 
وبننسي جراح التانيين 

فين القلوب الطيبة 
فين فين 
فين المعاني الطيبة 
فين فين 

يا ناس يا ناس يا ناس 
جرالنا إيه 

دا اللي مالهوش عزيز ولا غالي 
بكرة الدنيا هتقسي علية 
زى ما طلعت بيه في العالي 
برضه في ثانية حاتنزل بيه 

قوام بننسي نفسنا 
ليه ليه 
وبنقوي ليه علي بعضنا 
ليه ليه 

يا ناس يا ناس يا ناس 
جرالنا إيه 

زمن الحبايب يجرحوا 
زمن القرايب يخدعوا 

زمن الصديق مالوش صديق 
زمن ما ينصفش البريء 
يا ناس يا ناس يا ناس 
جرالنا إيه* [/frame]

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## محمد أمير



----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="8 80"]                     


                                        هل عندك شـــــــــــــــــــك؟

                          أنكِ أحلى وأغلى أمرأة فى الدنيا هل عندك شك
                              وأهم أمرأة فى الدنيا هل عندك شك
                                أن دخولك فى قلبى هو أعظم يوم فى التاريخ
                                       وأجمل خبر فى الدنيـــــــــــــــــــا
                                           هل عندك شــــــــــــــــــك

                                   هل عندك شك أنكِ عمرى وحياتى
                                  وبأن من عينيك سأخطو النار
                                        وقمت بأخطر ثوراتــــــــى
                                 أيتها الوردة والريحانة والياقوتة والسلطانة 
                                     والشعبية والشرعية
                                    بين جميع الملكــــــــــــــــــات

                                               هل عندك شـــــــــــــك
                               يا قمرا يسطع كل مساء من نافذة الكلمات
                            يا آخر وطنا أولد فية وأدفن فية 
                                  وأنشر فيه كتاباتى
                                       غاليتــــــــى أنتِ غاليتــــــــــــــى
                              لا أدرى كيف أتانى الموت على قدميك
                             لا أدرى كيف مشيتِ الى وكيف مشيت أليكِ
                              دافئة أنتِ كليلة حب من يوم طرقتى الباب
                                    علية أبتدأ العمر...........أبتدأ العمــــــر
                                            هل عندك شـــــــــــــــــــــــك


                                   كم صار رقيقا قلبى حين تعلم بين يديك
                                   كم كان كبيرا حظى حين عثرت يا عمرى عليكِ
                                  يا نارا تجتاح كيانى يا فرحا يطرد أحزانى
                                 يا جسدا يقطع مثل السيف ويضرب مثل البركان
                                      يا وجها يغبث فى حقول الورد ويركض نحوى
                                                     كحصانـــــــــــــــــــــــــى

                                                                                قولى لى ...... قولى لى ..........  
                                  كيف سأنقذ نفسى من أشواقى وأحزانى
                                  قولى لى كيف ماذا أفعل فيكِ انا فى حالة أدمان
                                  قولى لى ما الحل وأشواقى وصلت لحدود الهذيان
                                 قاتلتى ترقص حافية القدمين بمدخل شريانى
                                   من أين أتيتِ؟وكيف أتيتِ وكيف عصفتى بوجدانى[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حيرت قلبى معاك وانا بدارى واخبى 
قولى اعمل ايه وياك 
ولا اعمل ايه ويا قلبى 
بدى اشكيلك من نار حبى 
بدى احكيلك على اللى فى قلبى 
واقولك على اللى سهرنى
 واقولك على اللى بكانى 
واصورلك ضنا روحى وعزة نفسى منعانى 



يا اسى بص فى عنيه وشوف ايه انكتب فيها 
دى نظره شوق وحنيه ودى دمعه بداريها 
وده خيال بين الاجفان فضل معايا الليل كله 
سهرنى بين فكرى واشجان وفاتلى جوه العين ضله 
وبين شوقى وحرمانى وحيرتى ويا كتمانى 
بدى اشكيلك من نار حبى 
بدى احكيلك على اللى فى قلبى 
واقولك على اللى سهرنى واقولك على اللى بكانى 
واصورلك ضنا روحى وعزه نفسى منعانى 



ياما ليالى انا وخيالى 
افضل اصبر روحى بكلمه يوم قولتهالى
وابات افكر فى اللى جرالك واللى جرالى 
واقول ماشافشى الحيره عليا لما بسلم 
ولا شافشى يوم الشوق فى عنيه راح يتكلم
وارجع واسامحك تانى واحنلك والقانى 
بدى اشكيلك من نار حبى 
بدى احكيلك على اللى فى قلبى 
واقولك على اللى سهرنى واقولك على اللى بكانى 
واصورلك ضنا روحى وعزه نفسى منعانى 



خاصمتك بينى وبين روحى
 وصالحتك وخاصمتك تانى 
واقول ابعد يصعب على روحى 
تطاوعنى ليزيد حرمانى 
هفضل احبك من غير ماقولك
 ايه اللى حير افكارى 
لحد قلبك مايوم يدلك على هوايا المتدارى 
ولما يرحمنى قلبك ويبان لعينى هواك 
وتنادى على اللى انشغل بك
 وروحى تسمع نداك
ارضى اشكيلك من نار حبى 
وابقى احكيلك على اللى فى قلبى
واقولك على اللى سهرنى
 واقولك على اللى بكانى 
واقول يا قلبى ليه تخبى
 وليه يا نفسى منعانى

----------


## kethara

*
                                           غلطنا فى حقك والله احنــــــــــــا
                                             يا ريتك بس تسامحنــــــــــــا
                                         لنا ها المرة قوتها وان عيدناها حاسبنـ
                                      يا مخاصمنا يكفينا بعدك عنا كاوينــــــــــــا
                                       من ليلتها شاغلنا ناوى ويش تسوى فينـــــا
                                       ليلى يا ليل ...........ليلى ليلى يا ليـــــــــل


                                      بالزمة ما وحشناك وأحنا اللى دايما معاك
                                       يا ظالم كلمة واحـــدة أموت وأسمــــــــع
                                                      سامحنـــــــــــــــــــــــاك
                                         ليلى يا ليل .ليلى ليلى يا ليــــــل


                                     تزعل ليش ونتخاصم يعنى خصام ها العالم
                                            هادا وانت اللــــــــــى تحبنــا
                                                كـــافى يا بنــــــــى آدم
                                      ليلى يا ليل..ليلى ليلى يا ليـــــــل

                                 غلطنــا فى حقك والله أحنــا
                                      يا ريتــك بس تسامحنــا
                                      لنا ها المرة فوتها وان عيدناهــا
                                                حاسبنـــا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

مش حب وبس 
دي حاجات مش ممكن من غيرك 
من غيرك كانت تتحس

دي حاجات في القلب 
اكبر من أني أقولها لك 
أقولها لك بكلام في الحب 

لما تلمسني بأيديك 
لما تحضني بعينيك 
بأبقي حاسس إن عمري 
كل عمري ملك ليك 


كل دقة جوه قلبي 
كل نظره جوه عيني 
كل كلمه فوق شفا يفي 
يا حبيبي بتناديك 
موش حب وبس 

نفسي ألاقي كلمة تانية غير بحبك 
كلمه توصف لك حنيني 
نفسي أقولك وأنت جنبي إيه بحسة 
يا حبيب عمري وسنيني 

مهما أقولك على اللي بيا 
صعب أوصف حبي ليك 
لما تلمسني بأيديك 
لما تحضني بعينيك 
بأبقي حاسس إن عمري 
كل عمري ملك ليك 

كل دقة جوه قلبي 
كل نظره جوه عيني 
كل كلمه فوق شفا يفي 
يا حبيبي بتناديك 
موش حب وبس 

كل ثانية كل لحظة عشنا فيها 
يا حبيبي بعمر تاني 
نفسي أقولك يا حبيبي أية بيجري 
لو تغيب عني لثواني 

يا حبيبي عمري كله 
موش ها عيشة إلا بيك 
لما تلمسني بأيديك 
لما تحضني بعينيك 
بأبقي حاسس إن عمري 
كل عمري ملك ليك 

كل دقة جوه قلبي 
كل نظره جوه عيني 
كل كلمه فوق شفا يفي 
يا حبيبي بتناديك 
موش حب وبس

----------


## اسكندرانى

وليله كانت الفرقا 
و قالت لي .. فـ أمــان الله 
و ليله ذكرها يبقى 
على جرحي .. و لا انساه 
و جت تاخذ رسايلها ..
و خصله من جدايلها 
و تديني جوباتي 
بقايا عمر بسماتي 
و قالت لي .. فـ أمــان الله 

في ليله كنها الليله عرفتك بسمتي و فجري 
و ليله زي ذي الليله و هبتك في الأمل عمري 
و يا ليت البسمه ما كانت ولا الاحساس 
وياليت الدنيا خانتني و كل الناس 
و لا خنتي هواي انتي 
و لا قلتي .. فـ أمـان الله 

لا تردين الرسايل ويش اسوي بالورق 
و كل معنا للمحبه ذاب فيها و احترق 
لو تركتيني في ليله بسمتك عند الرحيل 
دمعة العين الكحيله عذرها الواهي دليل 
و ليله كانت الفرقا 
و قالت لي فـ امان الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

تخونوه وعمره ماخانكم ولا اشـتــكــى مـنـكم

تبيعوه وعمره ماباعكم ولا انـشـغـل عـنـكم

قلبــي .. ليـه تخونـوه

قلبي اللي فاتني وعاش معاكــم وقـال حبـــايـبــي

عايش معاكم على هواكــم والإسـم قـلـبــي

يخاصمني لما تخاصمونـي 

يصـالحني لما تصالحونـي

قلبـي .. ليـه تخونـوه

قلبي اللي راح منه شبابـه بيــن شـوق وحــنـيـن

بــاع فـي هـواكم أحبابـه بـعتــوا انـتـو ميـن

وضحى الدنيـا عـشانـكـم باع جنتي واشتري ناركــم

قلبـي .. ليـه تخونـوه

قلبي اللي مهما يشوف منكـــم عـــايــش بـيـنـكــم

ويـبـعدوه النــاس عنـكــم بـرضــه شـــاريـكــم

مالوش غيـر انتو أحبابـه انتو هناه وانتو عذابـــه

قلبــي .. ليــه تخونــوه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

نسيني الدنيا نسيني العالم 
دوبني حبيبي وسبني أقولك أحلى كلام
لو الف الدنيا لو الف العالم
مش ممكن زي غرامك إنت ألاقي غرام

لو أقولك إني بحبك الحب شوية عليك
لو ثانية أنا ببعد عنك برجع مشتاق لعينيك
ضمني خليك ويايا دوبني ودوب في هوايا
تعالى نعيش أجمل أيام 

كان أجمل يوم في حياتي يوم ما قبلتك يا حياتي
مقدرتش أتحمل من غير ما أفكر لحظة 
لقتني بدوب في هواك
خدتني من كل الناس عشت فأجمل إحساس
ونسيت يا حبيبي الدنيا معاك

لو أقولك إني بحبك الحب شوية عليك
لو ثانية أنا ببعد عنك برجع مشتاق لعنيك
ضمني خليك ويايا دوبني ودوب في هوايا
تعالى نعيش أجمل أيام

لو أقولك إني بحبك الحب شوية عليك
لو ثانية أنا ببعد عنك برجع مشتاق لعينيك
ضمني خليك ويايا دوبني ودوب في هوايا
تعالى نعيش أجمل أيام 

أنا شايلك جوة عينيا والدنيا دي شاهدة عليا
أنا جنبك وبحبك مش ممكن أقدر يا حبيبي فيوم أنساك
بتمنى العمر يطول وأفضل أحبك على طول
دنا ياما حلمت أكون وياك

لو أقولك إني بحبك الحب شوية عليك
لو ثانية أنا ببعد عنك برجع مشتاق لعينيك
ضمني خليك ويايا دوبني ودوب في هوايا
تعالى نعيش أجمل أيام 

*

----------


## hiline

اول حاجه الموضوع تحفه 

تاني حاجه ان دي مش اغنيه يعني قصيده

يجي منك اكثر


ما جا علي بالي خطاك انت بالذات
لا تعتذر كافي يجي منك اكثر
مات الغرام اللي لك بداخلي مات
ما عاد ينفعك العذر لو تعّذر
ما اقدر خلاص اتحمل اليوم غلطات
ما اكذب عليك انا بديت اتغّير
بسكات انا جيتك و باروح بسكات
ابا ابتعد واقول هذا مقدر
قصرت وسواتك معي ماهي سوات
هذا مع اني فيك ما كنت اقصر
طوفت لك مره ومره ومرات
صبرا بس اليوم ماظني باصبر
واليوم انا نادم علي كل ما فات
لا تعتذر مادام عذرك تاخر
هذا جزاي اعطي ولا اقول لك هات
انا اللي استاهل يجي منك اكثر

----------


## اسكندرانى

ابعاد كنتو ولا 
ولا اقريبين 
لامرادكم دايما 
دايما سالمين
وماقول غير الله
 الله يكون بعون كل العاشقين

اشتاق واسئل عنكم الاشواق
لفراق ماغير علي لفراق
عساكم مانسيتوني عساكم
وعسا مامر هواء بعدي وخذاكم

ناطر هواكم ناطر
قادر ولاني قادر
وماقول غير الله الله 
يكون بعون كل العاشقين

ليله ليله ليله ليله
ليله يا ليله 
منيتي اسهر معاكم ليله 
واشتري بعمري رضاكم ليله

يراودني امل في ليله القاكم
واطرز بالفرح احزان فرقاكم
عساكم مانسيتوني عساكم
وعسا مامر هواء بعدي وخذاكم

----------


## kethara

*     لو ألف بحبك لو أكتر لو ألف بحبك

                           أنا بردة بحبك بالأكتر انا بردة بحبك

                           والعالم كله يهـــــــــــون عنـــــدى

                           لكن أبعد عنك مش هاقدر مش هاقدر




                          سهــــــــرنى وسهـــر مواويلــــــى

                          وأقعد حــــــارس على باب ليلـــــــى

                           لو قمــــــــر الليــــل خاصم عينـــــى

                         أنت قمـــــــر عمـــــرى اللـــى منـــور





                         ازاى أنســــاك وأنـــــت ســــاكنـــى

                         مرســــوم فى القلــــب وفى الننـــى

                         لــــــــــو خايــــــف حــاجـــة تغيرنــى

                        أنـــــا عمــرى فى حبــــك مــا أتغييـــر





                      لو ألف أحبك لو أكتـــــر لو ألف أحبـــك

                      أنا بـردة باحبــك بالأكتـــر انا بردة بحبك

                     والعــــــــالم كله يهــــــــون عنـــــــــدى

                     ما هو قلبــــــــك عالـــم على قــــــــدى

                    لكن أبعد عنك مش ها اقـــدر مش ها اقـــدر
*

----------


## مدحت زيدان

[frame="8 80"]*جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
جبار*[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

القلب يعشق كل جميل

 وياما شوفتى جمال ياعين

 واللى صدق فى الحب قليل

 وان دام يدوم يوم! ولا يومين

 واللى هويته اليوم

 دايم وصاله دوم 

 لايعاتب اللى يتوب 

ولا فى طبعه اللوم

 واحد مفيش غيره

 ملى الوجود نوره

 دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 واما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

 بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته


 كنت ابتعد عنه

 وكان ينادينى

 ويقول مسيرك يوم

 تخضعلى؛؛ وتجينى

 طاوعنى؛؛ ياعبدى 

طاوعنى انا وحدى

 مالك حبيب غيرى

 قبلى ولا؛؛ بعدى

 انا اللى اعطيتك 

من غير ماتتكلم

 وانا اللى علمتك 

من غير ماتتعلم

 واللى هديته اليك

 لو تحسبه بايديك

 تشوف جمايلى عليك 

من كل شىء اعظم

 سلم لنا؛؛؛ تسلم



مكه وفيها جبال النور

طاله على البيت المعمور

 دخلنا باب السلام 

غمر قلوبنا السلام 

من عطف رب رحيم 

فوقنا حمام الحما 

عدد نجوم السما 

 طاير علينا يطوف

 الوف تتابع الوف 

 طاير يهنى الضيوف

 بالعفو والمرحمه 

واللى نظم سيره

 واحد مفيش غيره

 دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 واما شغل بالى؛؛ واما شغل بالى

 بالدمع ناديته؛؛ بالدمع ناديته


جينا على روضه 

هاله من الجنه 

 فيها الاحبه تنول

 كل اللى تتمنى

 فيها طرب وسرور

 وفيها نور على نور

 وكاس محبه يدور

 واللى شرب غنى

 وملايكه الرحمن

 كانت لنا ندمان 

بالصبر والغفران

 جايه تبشرنا

 ياريت حبايبنا ينولواا

ينولوا ما نولنا يارب

 يارب تسعدهم يارب

يارب وفقنا يارب

دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 وما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته



*

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="8 60"]                        


                                    يا حبيبتــى أحلى ما فيكى

                                  سحر الحب اللى ماليكى

                                  أفرحى دايما وقلوبنــــــــــا

                                   شمع ينــــور لياليكــــى




                               قلبنـــــا حبك بجنون

                              فى عيونك سر الكون

                             والحب دة ملك ايديكى

                            تقولى له كن فيكـــــون



                           لفيت العــالم كلــــه

                         ببحوره وشمسة وضلــة

                        ولا بعد جمالك شافت عينى

                       ولا ولا شافــــت قبلـــــة



                         وعشان سحرك مش عـــــادى

                          بيدوب دوب على الهــــــــادى

                          فرقتــــى علينا زهـــــورك

                           ما أنتِ ربيع الدنيــــا دى

                           يااااااااااااااااه ياااااااااااااااه

                              حبيبتـــــــــــــــــــى



                              الله يديمك يا مطــــــــــــــــر[/frame]*

----------


## دموع السماء

السلام عليكم

فى الحقيقه موضوع اعجبنى جدا جدا
وعجبتنى اوى الاغانى الى الاعضاء كاتبينها
ولانى بحب اغانى العندليب الاسمر جدا
حبيت اكتب الاغنيه دى

[frame="7 80"]


موعود... موعود معايا بالعذاب يا قلبى 
ولا بتهدى ولا بترتاح فى يوم يا قلبى

يا قلـــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــى

ولا بتهدى ولا بترتاح فى يوم يا قلبى يا قلبى
وعمرك عمرك ما شفت معياا فرح
كل مرة ترجع المشوار بجرح

وانهاردة انهاردة جاى تقول انسي الاهات
جاى تقلى يلا بينا يلا بينا الحب فاااات

وميل وحدف منديله 
كاتب على طرفه اجيله
وامانه امانه يا دنيا امانه تاخدينا للفرحه امانه
وتخلى الحزن بعيد عنا وتقولى للحب استنى استنىى

وتانى تانى تانى هنروح للحب تانى والنار والعذاب من تانى
وتانى تانى تانى هنروح للحيرة تانى ونضيع ونجرى ورا الامانى

ويغيب القمر ونعيش السهر واهات الالم فى ليالى الندم
يااااا ياااا ليل اة يا ليلى اة يا ليلى يا حضن السهارى
يالى شفت فى عنيا الدموع وانا ديما راجع وحيد
يا ليـــــــــــــــــــل 

خلى فجر الحب يطلع بدر يملا مشوارنا الجديد
وامانه يا دنيا امانه تاخدينا للفرحه امانه

وتخلى الحزن بعيد عنا وتقولى للحب استنى
استــــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="8 80"]               
 روحى حيـــــــــــــــــــاتى


                                       الحب بيسأل ويسلم 
                                    والشوق هوه اللى بيتكلم
                                  انا لوحدى الشوق والحب انا مين غيرى
                                             يحـــــــــــب ويتألــــم

                             راح أقولك ايه أجمل من الكلمة اللى فى بالى
                                  اللى انتى مسيرك يوم ها تقوليهالى 
                                             أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــك

 
                                                روحـــــــــى حيـــــــــــــاتى

                                          من أمتى غرامك بأحلم بيه
                                          من أمتى ميعادك مستنية
                                         ياللى مفيش قبلك ولا بعدك
                                          ادى قلبى وانتى لوحدك فية

                                     راح اقولك ايه اجمل من الكلمة اللى فى بالى 
                                            اللى انتى مسيرك يوم ها تقوليهالى
                                                         أحبـــــــــــــــــــــك



                                              روحـــــــــــــــى حيـــــــــــاتى

                                       انا عايش لسه بأنغامك
                                      من ساعة ما سمعت كلامك
                                      انا عايش بيكى فى حلم جميل
                                       خلينى معاكى فى أحلامك

                                  راح اقولك ايه أجمل من الكلمة اللى فى بالى
                                          الكلمة اللى انتى مسيرك يوم هاتقوليهالى
                                                      أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــك

 

                                                 الله يديمك يا مطـــــــــــــــــر
                                             [/frame]*

----------


## اموووله

[frame="9 80"]اولا فكرة هايله جدا جدا بحى صاحب الموضوع عليهااااا

فى اغانى كتيرة اوى اوى بحبها خالص


نبدأ ..وكل ما افتكر اغنيه هرجعلكم تتاااانى



ســـــــــــــــحــــــــــــــــــــر الغـــــــــــــــــــــــراااااام

حبك حنان..قلبك امان بقربك حبيبى عمرى بيزيد
بين القلوب لو مهما اشوف بقلبى حبيبى انت الوحيد
سحر الغرام غرامك سحر الغرام
احلى الكلام كلامك احلى الكلام

خلى عمرى وحياااتى اجمل من الاحلام 
حبيبى هواااك دوبنى هواك بنسي الدنيا وكل العالم وعمرى ما بنسالك لو على عينى تغيب عمرى راح بيغيب
بتدمع عينى بيقف قلبى وغيباك هلاك.....[/frame]

----------


## اموووله

طيب ينفع اجنبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اوك

هعتبرك قلت اة يا اموووله برحتك

عموما مرسى اوى لذوقك

انا هحط لكم اغنيه بحبها اوى

اسمها sway

بيغنيها دين مارتن وغنتها فريق بوسي كات دولز هى مشهور جدا فى الدانس


[frame="7 80"]


When marimba rhythms start to play
  Dance with me, make me sway
  Like a lazy ocean hugs the shore
  Hold me close, sway me more

  Like a flower bending in the breeze
  Bend with me, sway with ease
  When we dance you have a way with me
  Stay with me, sway with me

    Other dancers may be on the floor
    Dear, but my eyes will see only you
    Only you have the magic technique
    When we sway I go weak

  I can hear the sounds of violins
  Long before it begins
  Make me thrill as only you know how
  Sway me smooth, sway me now

    Other dancers may be on the floor
    Dear, but my eyes will see only you
    Only you have the magic technique
    When we sway I go weak

  I can hear the sounds of violins
  Long before it begins
  Make me thrill as only you know how
  Sway me smooth, sway me now
  You know how
  Sway me smooth, sway me now[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

انت الحب الكبير .. الاول و الاخير 
و لا غيرك يا حبيبي .. قلبي لهواه اسير 
انت الحب الكبير ..
انت الحب الكبير .. الاول و الاخير 
و لا غيرك يا حبيبي .. قلبي لهواه اسير
انت الحب الكبير .. الاول و الاخير 
و لا غيرك يا حبيبي .. قلبي لهواه اسير
انا عاشق نور عينيك .. عاشق غرامها و سحرها 
انا روحي ما بين ايديك .. و حياتي انت ملكتها 
انا عاشق نور عينيك .. عاشق غرامها و سحرها 
انا روحي ما بين ايديك .. و حياتي انت ملكتها 
بحبك كتير  بحبك كتير 
ياما سهرت الليالي و انت فبالي و خيالي 
ياما سهرت الليالي و انت فبالي و خيالي 
و بتمني نظره منك .. بستنى كلمة منك 
علمني هواك يا غالي .. معنى الصبر الجميل 
انا عاشق نور عينيك .. عاشق غرامها و سحرها 
انا روحي ما بين ايديك .. و حياتي انت ملكتها 
انا عاشق نور عينيك .. عاشق غرامها و سحرها 
انا روحي ما بين ايديك .. و حياتي انت ملكتها 
بحبك كتيييير  بحبك كتيييير 
اسأل قلبي و عيني .. يقولولك علي بيا 
اسأل قلبي و عيني .. يقولولك علي بيا 
مقدرش اعيش في بعدك .. و ما ليش في الدنيا بعدك 
مش ممكن يا حبيبي قلبي لغيرك يلين 
انا عاشق نور عينيك .. عاشق غرامها و سحرها 
انا روحي ما بين ايديك .. و حياتي انت ملكتها 
انا عاشق نور عينيك .. عاشق غرامها و سحرها 
انا روحي ما بين ايديك .. و حياتي انت ملكتها 
بحبك كتير  بحبك كتير كتير

----------


## hiline

شفتها من عقب ما غابت سنين
جت تقل متردده ثم ارجَعَتْ
وقمت اناديها:ابيك بكلمتين
واستخارت واستدارت وسمعتْ
قلت:قولي علميني وش تبين
قالت :اصبر قلت:يكفي واجزعتْ
قالت: انت تبّين انك مستهين
وانت روحك من عنا البعد طلعَتْ
زين ابسال:دام قلب ما يلين
ليش عينك يوم اقفيت دمعتْ؟
قلت: انا باسي قوي لو ترجعين
صدقيني عمر نفسي ما خضَعَتْ
و كان قصدك دمعتي لا تفرحين
شعرهِ دشّت بعيني و طلَعَتْ

(دشت يعني دخلت)

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]عينيا بتحبك 
وقلبى بيحبك 
وحضنى بيضمك 
ده يبقى ايه 
معايا  وحشنى 
بعيد بتوحشنى 
حبيبى طب قولى 
ده يبقى ايه 

يعنى ايه لما كلامي
 كله يبقى فى سرتك
 يعنى ايه لما ابقى عايش
 مش شايف غير صورتك
 لأ وصوتى يا حبيبى 
ما ينطقش الا اسمك 

يعنى ايه 
كل لما اروح مكان اشوفك جنبى 
يعنى ايه 
حبك وخدلى قلبى روحى وعقلى 
لا وعمرى 
ما لاقى نفسى الا وانت فى حضنى 

يعنى ايه 
لما كلامي كله يبقى فى سرتك
 يعنى ايه
 لما ابقى عايش مش شايف غير صورتك
 لأ وصوتى
يا حبيبى ما ينطقش الا اسمك[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]وانا بين ايدك ..دوبت في مكاني 
وانسيت معاك ...عمري و زماني 
و الوقت الي فات وياك ثواني 
قربني ليك سبني اعيش احساسي بيك 

بتحدي العالم كله وانا وياك .. 
وبقول للدنيا بحالها ان انا بهواك 
ان انت حبيبي و البي و روحي معاك 
قربني ليك سبني اعيش احساس بهواك 

انا عشقي ليك عشق القمر .. 
من نجمه و ليل و السهر 
والشوق ليك فوق الخيال
 فوق احتمال كل البشر 

انا عشقي ليك عشق القمر .. 
من نجمه و ليل و السهر 
والشوق ليك فوق الخيال 
فوق احتمال كل البشر 
من يوم لقاك..حلوه الحياه 


بتحدى العالم كلو وانا وياك .. 
وبقول للدنيا بحالها ان انا بهواك 
ان انتا حبيبي و البي و روحي معاك 
قربني ليك سبني اعيش احساس بهواك 

اتحدي بيك كل الوجود 
وياك اكون او لا اكون 
انا مش حعيش من غير هواك
 انا البي عاشق للجنون 
من يوم لقاك ...حلوه الحياه 

بتحدا العالم كلو وانا وياك .. 
وبقول للدنيا بحالها ان انا بهواك 
ان انت حبيبي و البي و روحي معاك 
قربني ليك سبني اعيش احساس بهواك[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

أبوس قلبك خلي قلبك صافي

لو فعلا تحبني تريد انصافي

خليك طيب يا عسل يا صافي

صفي نيتك روحي لاجلك فدوة



أبوس قلبك

أبوس روحك لا تروح لحالك

ملهوفة روحي وحالي يشبه حالك

بهذا الهجر منهو علي أوحالك

معقولة تنسى أيام حبنا الحلوة



أبوس روحك

أبوس عينك ياللي عينك عيني

رعيتك تمنيتك تراعيني

لو تعطش اشرب يا حلو من عيني

أرويك بايدي الماي يحلى ويسوى

أبوس عينك

أبوس قلبك أبوس روحك أبوس عينك

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]انساااااااااك .. لا يا حبيبي 
طول منتا حبيبي .. 

انا مش هنساااك 

في قلوووب .. مهما هتنساها .. 

هتعيش تلقاها .. دايما فاكرااك 

حكاياااااات عمري اللي فات معاك 

وبقولك يا حبيبي مقولتهاش غير ليك 

حكايااات وذكرياات وياااك 

بتقولك وانت عارف .. انا اقرب حد لييك 
 انا اقرب حد لييك 
 انا اقرب حد لييك 

ويااااك .. انا عشت حيااتي 

في النور يا حياتي وفي حضن عينيك 

وهواااك كان هوا هوايا .. 

كان كل منايا .. تيجي عيني عليك 

انساااك .. ازاي يا حبيبي 

هوا احنا حبيبي .. هنحب جديد .. 

ده هواااك .. بقا عندي حكااايه 

طول منتا معايا وانت بعيييد 

حكاياات .. عمري الي فااات معااك 

وبقولك يا حبيبي مقولتهاش غير ليك 

حكايااات وذكرياات وياااك 

بتقولك وانت عارف .. انا اقرب حد لييك
 انا اقرب حد لييك 
 انا اقرب حد لييك[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

انت الغالي .. يا حبيبي 

والليله انا قلبي اختاار 

منتا فبالي يا حبيبي .. 

اه يا شاغلني .. ليل ويا نهااار 

انت الغالي ... 
نظره عينيك لعينيا .. سلامك عليااا ..

 فرحت عيوني بلقااااك 

هوه ده كل اللي بحلم فييه ..

 ويااااااااك .. ااااااااااه 

انت الغالي ...يا حبيبي 

والليله ولا في الاحلام 

منتا فبالي يا حبيبي .. 

يا نور عينيااا .. قول احلى كلااااام

انت الغالي ..

عايزك حبيبي معايا .. يا اجمل حكايه .. 

واخر كلامي فعينيك ..

انت الوحيد اللي لياا .. 

وامري فايدييييك .. اااااه

انت الغالي ...

----------


## اسكندرانى

عقبالك يوم ميلادك يوم     
   لما تنول اللى شغل بالك 
يا قلبى عقبالك يا قلبى 



عقبال حبك لما يغنى     
  وانا مرتاح البال متهنى 
ودموع عينى ترقص مني  
  لما تشوف الناس جيالك 
يا قلبي عقبالك يا قلبي 



يا مفرقين الشموع         
قلبي نصيبه فين 
دا الحب عمره سنة   
 والهجر عمره سنين 
والقلب عاش ميت سنة   
 والفرح له ساعتين 
يا قلبي عقبالك يا قلبى 



عقبالك لما تجيلك   
 صحبة ورد فى يوم عيدك 
يقطفها لك قلب حبيبك     
 قبل الفجر ويجبها لك 
سألوا عمرى كان فى هوايا  
 قلت أما اسأل عمرك هنايا 
نظرة وكلمة اتقابلوا معايا  
 كتبوا أول يوم في ميلادك 
يا قلبي عقبالك يا قلبى 



عقبالك يوم ميلادك يوم     
لما تنول اللى شغل بالك 
يا قلبى عقبالك يا قلبى 
عقبال حبك لما يغنى     
 وانا مرتاح البال متهنى 
ودموع عينى ترقص مني  
 لما تشوف الناس جيالك 
يا قلبي عقبالك يا قلبي

----------


## فنان فقير

الاخ العزيز / حماده

اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع 

فكرتنا بزمن الفن الجميل

دمت بكل خير 
اخيك
فنان فقير

----------


## اسكندرانى

* 
يالى غايب عن عنيه 
وسايبنى وانا قلبى معاك 
ارجع تانى حتى ثانيه 
وارحم قلبى الى بيهواك 



لو فى قلبك لوم عاتبنى
 لو ظلمتك يوم حاسبنى 
يا حبيبى ازاى تسبنى 
نفسى تانى اعيش لوقاك 



بعد حبك مين ياخدنى
 مين هدوب ويدوب فى حضنى 
يالى كنت زمان واعدنى 
قولى ايه غير هواك 



يالى غايب عن عنيه 
وسايبنى وانا قلبى معاك 
ارجع تانى حتى ثانيه
 وارحم قلبى الى بيهواك 



فات علينا يومين ولا فاتو سنين
 واحنا مش حاسين ارجع كده كفايه 
لسه بحلم بيك لسه باقى عليك
 مهما عمرى بفوت انت الى جوايا 



لو فى قلبك لوم عاتبنى 
لو ظلمتك يوم حاسبنى 
يا حبيبى ازاى تسبنى
 نفسى تانى اعيش لوقاك 



بعد حبك مين ياخدنى
 مين هدوب ويدوب فى حضنى 
يالى كنت زمان واعدنى
 قولى ايه غير هواك 



يالى غايب عن عنيه 
وسايبنى وانا قلبى معاك 
ارجع تانى حتى ثانيه
 وارحم قلبى الى بيهواك 



يعنى هونت عليك انى اضيع باديك 
 دالى اتفقنا عليه ازاى بتنسانى 
طب زمب قلبك ايه ازاى قدرت عليه 
 دنا قلبى مستنيه يرجع فى احضانى 



لو فى قلبك لوم عاتبنى 
لو ظلمتك يوم حاسبنى 
يا حبيبى ازاى تسبنى
 نفسى تانى اعيش لوقاك 



بعد حبك مين ياخدنى 
مين هدوب ويدوب فى حضنى 
يالى كنت زمان واعدنى
 قولى ايه غير هواك 



يالى غايب عن عنيه 
وسايبنى وانا قلبى معاك 
ارجع تانى حتى ثانيه
 وارحم قلبى الى بيهواك 



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*  
لاخرلحظة من عمري 
اقلك أااااانت محبوبي 
وحبك في دمي بيجري 
وطيفك نور في دروبي 

ياااااريت العمر يتوقف 
على حالة هناا جنبك 
نعيش فيهاا ولانخفف
 من الشوق الى مايوصف 

ونتهادى ورود الحب 
ونروي فيهاا نشوة حب 
واقلك انت محبوبي 



حبيبي تعبت الايام
 تنادينا نسايرهاا 
تعبنا وصحت الأحلام 
وفرصتنا في حاظرهاا 

احبك يارشيق القد 
احبك في اللقى والصد 
احبك والدموع الخد 
احبك مهما كان الرد 



وانا في حالتي معذور
 بربك لاتلوم مجبور 
انت مناياا مطلوبي 
يارتني املك الافراح 

واتصرف بها وحدي 
واعرف كم بقالي جراح 
وكم ساعة هنا عندي, 

أخلي فرحنا دايم
 و أخلي عمرنا نايم 
وأقول لشوق من انت
 توكل روح ياظالم 

ونتهادى ورود الحب
 ونروي فيها نشوة قلب
 واقولك 
أنت   أنت  أنت 
 محبوبي



*

----------


## ضفاف

*الاخ حمادة

 موضوعك جميل وبديع وبه كلمات الاغانى الرائعة
 التى لها معنى وكل المشاركات ممتازة وقيمة جدا
 وتحيتى للأستاذ اسكندرانى على الجهد المبذول هنا
 فقد أصبح مرجع لكلمات الاغانى الجميلة وباقى الأعضاء أيضا
 لهم كل الشكر على الجهد الرائع وان شاء الله أشارك معكم

لك كل المنى الطيب*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]  


> وتحيتى للأستاذ اسكندرانى على الجهد المبذول هنا


اختى الرقيقه 
ضفاف 
اشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقه 
دمتى بخير


 [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا حبيبي

انت الدنيا وكل اشؤوني
واغلى شي بعيـــــوني
يا حبيبي ..
يا حبيبي ..



يا عمري وحيــاتي
من لي غيرك انـت
تاخذك الآهـــــاتي
غالي مهما كنــت
يا عمري ..
انت ..
وكل حبي ..
انت ..

انت الدنيا وكل اشؤوني
واغلى شي بعيـــــوني
يا حبيبي ..



يا حبيب القلب وخله
تستاهل عمري كلـه
يا حبيبي ..

يا روحي وعيوني
كل عمري فــداك
انت ضي عيـوني
يكفي بس رضـاك
يا عمري ..
انت ..
وكل حبي ..
انت ..
انت الدنيا وكل اشؤوني
واغلى شي بعيـــــوني
يا حبيبي ..



راحت عمري وانت فقربي
وقلبك ساكن قلبــــــــــي
يا حبيبي ..
يا حبيبي ..
يا غالي يا غـالــي
من لي غيرك انـت
يا حلمي وخيالــي
مابي غيرك انــــت
يا عمري ..
انت ..
وكل حبي ..
انت ..
انت الدنيا وكل اشؤوني
واغلى شي بعيـــــوني
يا حبيبي ..
يا حبيبي ..

----------


## _semsem_

الله
تسلم والله

----------


## شيماء احمد

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=على ف... تسلم ايدك بجد*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*ياعيني عليكي ياطيبة 
غناء أمال ماهر


ياعيني عليكي ياطيبة
 لما بتضيعي منا 
لما بنصحي نلاقينا
 بقينا حد غيرنا 
وفي عز الاحتياج
 لحضن يضمنا 
وفي عز الاشياق
 لحضن يضمنا 
قادرين ازاي ندوس 
علي قلب حبنا 
وبقينا ازاي كده 

اجمل مافينا قلب 
اصبح حتة حجر
اتعلم الخيانة 
واللعب بالبشر 
ومين اختار لنا 
واحنا ازاي رضينا 
نعيش وحوش في غابة 
ونقول مكتوب علينا 
وبقينا ازاي كده 

وياعيني عليكي ياطيبة 
لما بتضيعي منا 

واه من يوم هايجي
 مليان جرح والم 
هتدور الدايرة بينا 
وهندفع التمن 
وتصرخ مهما تصرخ 
ولا حد هيسمعك 
مافيش مركب هتقدر 
بالعمر ترجعك 
وبقينا ازاي كده 

وياعيني عليكي ياطيبة 
لما بتضيعي منا 
لما بنصحي نلاقينا 
بقينا حد غيرنا 
وفي عز الاشياق
 لحضن يضمنا 
قادرين ازاي ندوس 
علي قلب حبنا 
وبقينا ازاي كده 



تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## kethara

*[frame="15 60"]                           


                                    الكلام بقى بينا عـــــــــــــــــــــادى
                                    والسكــــــــــــوت بقى بردة عــــــــــــــــادى
                                أنت ليه أتغيرت فجأة بعد حب ماكنش عـــــــــــــــادى



                           بصلى قرب شوية حس باللى بيجرى لية
                                كل شيــــــئ حبيتــــــــــــة فيــــــــــــة
                           شايفة لية دلوقتــــــــــــى عـــــــــــــــــادى



                              قلبى قالك من البــــــداية 
                              تبقى جانبـــــــــــــــى مش كفايـــــــة
                         عايزة أحس بكل حبك لما تتكلم معايا

 

                          أبتسامتك ليه عاديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
                      ليه نسيت تمسك ايديــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
                    حتى وانت قصاد عينيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
                  تبقى واقف مش قصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى



                    بصلى قرب شوية حس باللى بيجرى لية
                      ليـــه كل شيئ حبيتـــــــــة فيـة
                    شايفــــــــــــــــة لية دلوقتــــــــى عــــــــــــــــــــــادى



                            مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
                      [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

أَكَادُ أَشُكُّ في نَفْسِي لأَنِّي * أَكَادُ أَشُكُّ فيكَ وأَنْتَ مِنِّي

يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إنَّكَ خُنْتَ عَهْدِي * وَلَمْ تَحْفَظْ هَوَايَ وَلَمْ تَصُنِّي

وَأنْتَ مُنَايَ أَجْمَعُهَا مَشَتْ بِي * ِإلَيْكَ خُطَى الشَّبَابِ المُطْمَئِنِّ

وَقَدْ كَادَ الشَّبَابُ لِغَيْرِ عَوْدٍ * يُوَلِّي عَنْ فَتَىً في غَيْرِ أَمْنِ

وَهَا أَنَا فَاتَنِي القَدَرُ المُوَالِي * بِأَحْلاَمِ الشَّبَابِ وَلَمْ يَفُتْنِي

كَأَنَّ صِبَايَ قَدْ رُدَّتْ رُؤاهُ * عَلَى جَفْنِي المُسَهَّدِ أَوْ كَأَنِّي



يُكَذِّبُ فِيكَ كُلَّ النَّاسِ قَلْبِي * وَتَسْمَعُ فِيكَ كُلَّ النَّاسِ أُذْنِي

وَكَمْ طَافَتْ عَلَيَّ ظِلاَلُ شَكٍّ * أَقَضَّتْ مَضْجَعِي وَاسْتَعْبَدَتْنِي

كَأَنِّي طَافَ بِي رَكْبُ اللَيَالِي * يُحَدِّثُ عَنْكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَعَنِّي

عَلَى أَنِّي أُغَالِطُ فِيكَ سَمْعِي * وَتُبْصِرُ فِيكَ غَيْرَ الشَّكِّ عَيْنِي

وَمَا أَنَا بِالمُصَدِّقِ فِيكَ قَوْلاً * وَلَكِنِّي شَقِيـتُ بِحُسْنِ ظَنِّي



وَبِي مَمَّا يُسَاوِرُنِي كَثِـيرٌ * مِنَ الشَّجَـنِ المُؤَرِّقِ لاَ تَدَعْنِي

تُعَذَّبُ فِي لَهِيبِ الشَّكِّ رُوحِي * وَتَشْقَى بِالظُّنُـونِ وَبِالتَّمَنِّي

أَجِبْنِي إِذْ سَأَلْتُكَ هَلْ صَحِيحٌ * حَدِيثُ النَّاسِ.. خُنْتَ؟ أَلَمْ تَخُنِّي؟؟

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="7 70"]    

                            يا حبايبى يا غايبين واحشنى يا غاليين
                              لو أغمض وأفتح والاقيكم جايين جاييين
                                يا حبايبى يا غالييـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


                            يا حبابيبى من يوم ما بعدنا
                        ولا شيئ ف الدنيا بيسعدنا
                    ولا وردة بتزوق بيتنــــــــــــــــــــــــا
                ولا شمعة بتنور عيدنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
             يا حبابيبى أيامى فداكم ينسانى فرحنا ولا أنساكم
               والله وكمان والله أنا صبح وليل
             انا صبح وليل انا صبح وليل بأستناكـــــــــــــــــــــم



               يا حبابيبى وحشتونى تعالوامطرحكم لسة على حاله
               بأستنى يا حلوين يا حبابيبى يا غايبين
               لو أغمض وأفتح والاقيكم جايين جايين
                  يا حبايبيى جايين جايين



                ياللى أيامى عشانكم أيام أطعم من لياليها
                  كل جراح البعد قاسيتها
                  وكل الام الشوق بقى فيها
              يا حياة قلبى يا كل كـــــــــــــــــل حبايبــــــــــى
                  الناس كلها كلها حوالية 
               الا أعز أعز أعز حبايبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

 

               يا حبابيبى وحشتونى تعالـــــــــــــــــــــــوا
            مطـرحكم لسة على حالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
           بأستنى يا حلوييين يا حبايبى يا غايبين
              لة أغمض وأفتح لو أغمض وأفتح
               والاقيكم جايين جايين يا حبايبــــــــــى

 

                       الله يديمك يا مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا حبيبي .. 
الليل وسماه ..
 ونجومه وقمره 
وقمره وسهره
وإنت وأنا .. 
يا حبيبي أنا .. 
يا حياتي أنا
كلنا في الحب سوا .. 

والهوى .. 
آه منه الهوى
سهران الهوى .. 
يسقينا الهنا .. 
ويقول بالهنا
يا حبيبي .. 
يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. 
مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه
 بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. 
هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 

إزاي ....إزاي ... إزاي 
أوصف لك يا حبيبي إزاي ..
 قبل ما أحبك كنت إزاي
كنت ولا امبارح فاكراه .. 
ولا عندي بكره أستناه
ولا حتى يومي عايشاه

خدتني بالحب في غمضة عين .. 
وريتني حلاوة الأيام فين
حلاوة الأيام فين
حلاوة الأيام فين

الليل بعد ما كان غربة مليته أمان
والعمر اللي كان صحرا صبح بستان
يا حبيبي .. 
يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة ..
 مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه
 بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. 
هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 

يا حبيبي إيه اجمل م الليل واتنين زينا عاشقين
تايهين ما احناش حاسين العمر ثواني والا سنين
حاسين اننا بنحب وبس
نحب وبس
عايشين لليل والحب وبس
يا حبيبي الحب حياتنا وبيتنا وقوتنا
للناس دنيتهم واحنا لنا دنيتنا

وإن قالوا عن عشاقه بيدوبوا في نار أشواقه
أهي ناره دي جنتنا
الحب عمره ما جرح .. 
ولا عمر بستانه طرح
غير الهنا وغير الفرح
يا حبيبي يالله نعيش
 في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة ..
 مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. 
هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة 

يا قمر ليلي .. يا ظل نهاري .. يا حبي .. يا أيامي الهنية
عندي لك أجمل هدية
كلمة الحب اللي بيها .. تملك الدنيا وما فيها
واللي تفتح لك كنوز الدنيا ديه .. قولها ليه
قولها للطير .. للشجر .. للناس .. لكل الدنيا .. قول
الحب نعمة .. مش خطية
الله محبة .. الخير محبة .. النور محبة
يا رب تفضل حلاوة سلام أول لقا في ايدينا
وفرح أول ميعاد منقاد شموع حوالينا
ويفوت علينا الزمان يفرش أمانه علينا

يا رب
لا عمر كاس الفراق المر يسقينا
ولا يعرف الحب مطرحنا ولا يجينا
وغير شموع الفرح ما تشوف ليالينا
يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة

----------


## الشحرورة

*أشكر أستاذى صاحب هذا الموضوع الجميل
لانه اتاح انا فرصة جميلة جدا

وشكر لكل الأخوة والأخوات على كل الأعنيات
وكلماتها الحلوة من الزمن اللى فات
وشكر كبير وخاص لأستاذى اسكندرانى
على رائعة الست سومة ام كلمات محسوبة
وحس ومعانى وآهاتنا ودموعنا محبوسة
الله الله الله الأعنية روعة والتنسيق فنان

لكم ودى وأحترامى*

----------


## om elbanat

الاطلال
يا فؤادي لا تسل أين الهوى
كان صرحاً من خيالٍ فهوى
اسقني واشرب على أطلاله
وارو عني طالما الدمع روى
كيف ذاك الحب أمسى خبراً
وحديثاً من أحاديث الجوى

لست أنساك وقد أغريتني
بفـمٍ عذب المناداة رقيـق
ويـدٍ تمـتد نحـوي كـيـدٍ
من خلال الموج مدّت لغريق
وبريقٍ يضمأ الساري له
أين في عينيك ذيّـاك البريق

يا حبيباً زرت يوماً أيكه
طائر الشوق أغني ألمي
لك إبطاء المدل المنعم
وتجني القادر المحتكم
وحنيني لك يكوي أضلعي
والتواني جمرات في دمي

أعطني حريتي أطلق يديا
إنني أعطيت ما استبقيت شيئا
آه من قيدك أدمى معصمي
لم أبقيه وما أبقى عليّـا
ما احتفاظي بعهود لم تصنها
وإلام الأسر والدنيا لديّـا

أين من عيني حبيب ساحر
فيه عز وجلال وحياء
واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكاً
ظالم الحسن شهي الكبرياء
عبق السحر كأنفاس الربى
ساهم الطرف كأحلام المساء

أين مني مجلس أنت به
فتنة تمت ستاء وسنى
وأنا حب وقلب هائم
وفراش حائر منك دنا
ومن الشوق رسول بيننا
ونديم قدم الكأس لنا
هل رأى الحب سكارى مثلنا
كم بنينا من خيال حولنا
ومشينا في طريق مقمر
تثب الفرحة فيه قبلنا
وضحكنا ضحك طفلين معاً
وعدونا فسبقنا ظلنا
وانتبهنا بعد ما زال الرحيق
وأفقنا ليت أنّا لا نفيق
يقظة طاحت بأحلام الكرى
وتولى الليل والليل صديق
وإذا النور نذيرٌ طالعٌ
وإذا الفجر مطلٌ كالحريق
وإذا الدنيا كما نعرفها
وإذا الأحباب كلٌّ في طريق
أيها الساهر تغفو
تذكر العهد وتصحو
وإذا ما التأم جرح
جدّ بالتذكار جرح
فتعلّم كيف تنسى
وتعلّم كيف تمحو
يا حبيبي كل شيئٍ بقضاء
ما بأيدينا خلقنا تعساء
ربما تجمعنا أقدارنا
ذات يوم بعد ما عز اللقاء
فإذا أنكر خل خله
وتلاقينا لقاء الغرباء
ومضى كل إلى غايته
لا تقل شئنا فإن الحظَّ شاء

----------


## om elbanat

أروح لمين 
غناء أم كلثوم 
 كلمات عبد المنعم السباعي
أروح لمين واقول يامين ينصفني منك
ما هو انت فرحي وانت جرحي وكله منك

***
كلمة ونظرة عين والقسمة وياهم
جمعوا سوا قلبين والحب مناهم
وبين ليالي المنى خذني الهوى وياه
وكان وصالك هنا وكنت باتمناه
وبعد حبي شغلت قلبي وقسيت عليه
وكان منايا، يدوم هنايا، ما دمش ليه
لوعني حبك، واليوم في بعدك، بيفوت سنين
أروح لمين


***
يطول بعدك.. واعيش بعدك على شوقي وأشجاني
ما بين ماضي.. ما هوش راضي، يسليني في حرماني
وأبات انعي. أنا ودمعي،
واخبي دمع العين، واداري م اللايمين
لا يلمحوا عنيه، ويشمتو فيه
ولحد امتى، حتبقىانت،  والشمتانين
أروح لمين 


***
أروح لمين ومين ح يرحم أسايا
واقول يامين ومين ح يسمع ندايا
طول مانت غايب ما ليش حبايب في الدنيا ديه
والفكر سارح والهجر جارح يا نور عنيه
شوف دمعي جاري، سهران في ناري
ولا انت داري بالسهرانين
أروح لمين 


**************************

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 80"]


 أنسحابى جه فى وقتـــــه
                              وكل فجر وله ادان
                              مش هاقولك قلبى خنتــــــه
                           مش هاراهن ع الزمـــان



                          مش هاراهن ع الأمانــى
                      او فى يـــوم ترجعلى تانـــــى
                     او كلام فى الحب قلتــــــه
                   أنسحابى جة فى وقتـــــــه




                       وأبتدا يدبل هوانـــا
                       وأنت بتضيع من ايديــــا
                   أيوة حسيت بالخيانـــــة
                 قبل ما أشوفها بعينيــــه



                  عمر ما أحساسى خانــــى
               غصب عنى سبقنى ظنـــى
             والخد اع فى عينيــك لمحتــة
            وأنسحابى أنسحابى جه فى وقتــــه



                         أنسحبـــت وقبل نا أمشــــى
                حبيـت أقولك وانت عــارف
              كنت بين جفنـى ورمشى
             ويا ريتك كنت شايـــف



              لو يضيـع عمـرى اللى باقــى
            مش راح أجــــرح كبريائى
             كل بــاب فى هواك قفلتـــه
             وأنسحــابى جه فى وقتـــــه

[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

إذا مر يوم ولم أتذكر

به أن أقول صباحك سكر

فلا تحزني من ذهولي وصمتي

ولا تحسبي أن شيئًا تغير

فحين أنا لا أقول أحبك

فمعناه أني أحبك أكثر


صباحك سكر

إذا ما جلستي طويلاً أمامي

كمملكة من عبير ومرمر

وأغمضت عن طيباتك عيني

وأهملت شكوى القميص المعطر

فلا تنعتيني بموت الشعور

ولا تحسبي أن قلبي تحجر

أحبك فوق المحبة لكن

دعيني أراك كما أتصور

صباحك سكر

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="12 80"]     

                            الا دموعك أنت الا دموعك انت
                            صعب علية أشوف يا حبيبى دموع فى عينيك
                                   الا دموعك انت
                           بتعذبنى وبتتعبنى وتخوفنى يا عمرى عليك



                          دمعة عينيك تجراح قلبى
                          مهما عينيك تكدب وتخبى
                         حتى ان كان دمعك مش ذنبى
                      من جرح الأيام انا هافديك



                        أول فرحة فى عمرى هواك
                          أول لحظة شوق ويـــــاك
                        انا طول عمرى بأتمنـــــاك
                       وأستنـاك يا حبيبى تجينـى



                        عشت فى قلبى وجوة الروح
                   وياك قلبى منين ما تروح
                    لو حتى فى ليل مجروح
                    دمعة عينيك تسكن عينى



                  انا ما حلمتيـش غير بعنيـك
               ومفكرتيـش فى يوم غير فيـك
             يوم ما تلمس ايدى ايديك
             كل العالم بيكون ملكى



               خد من قلبى شوق وحنان
              أسكن عمرى وعيش فى آمان
               اوعى تسلم للأحوان
            ولا أشوفك مرة بتبكى
             الا دموعك أنت الا دموعك أنت


                [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

.. أجمل نساء الدنيا ..

أجمل نساء الدنيا جوه عيوني إنتي 
أجمل نساء الدنيا إنتي يا حبيبتي 
أجمل نساء الدنيا جوه عيوني إنتي
أجمل نساء الدنيا إنتي يا حبيبتي 
خدني الغرام خدني لحكايه حب حلوه
عشت ليها شفت فيها أجمل حياه 



أنا مش مصدق نفسي
 إنك بين إديا 
من يوم ما حبك خدني 
مش بتنام عنيا 
جوايا شوق
 قد الحنان إللي فعنيكي
 روحي فيكي 
نظري ليكي هي الحيااااااااااااه 



أجمل نساء الدنيا في عنيا أنا
 قدرت تاخدني في ثانيه من روحي انا 
وعد مني ما أحب غيرك فالوجود 
إحساس جميل جوايا أكبر من الغرام 
وإللي مابيني وبينك أكبر من الكلام 
إحساس جديد خدنا لبعيد مالوش حدود 
يا أجمل من كل النسااااء

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="7 60"]مش معقولة الجمال دة يا جماعة ولا الروعة دية
كلمات جميلة جدا وتنسيقات جنان 
وخصوصا تنسيق أستاذى اسكندرانى 
ارجوك استاذى علمنى وانا عن وعدى بالدرة المشوى
ولا فية زيادة انا موجودة يا سادة
هادفع من غير ماواحة دة العلم عبادة

لكم ودى وأحترامى[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الشحرورة المغرده 

ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقه  المشجعة 
بخصوص التعليم 
الموضوع سهل 
بس بحبحى ايدك شوية 
بلاش دره مشوى
خليها ديك رومى مشوى 
دمتى بخير

----------


## اسكندرانى

اكتر من اللى انا بحلم بيه
مش قادره اخبى انا تانى عليه
ده انا من اول ما قابلت عنيه
نادانى

حبيبى معاك
حياتى وعمرى اللى انا عايشاه 
 واجمل واصعب قولة اه
يسيبني واحس انى انا وياه
ثوانى

اكتر من اللى انا بحلم بيه
مش قادره اخبى انا تانى عليه
ده انا من اول ما قابلت عنيه
نادانى

حبيبى معاك
حياتى وعمرى اللى انا عايشاه 
 واجمل واصعب قولة اه
يسيبني واحس انى انا وياه
ثوانى

وداريت على قلبي واتمنيت
قلبك يجيني ويقول
كل اللي حاسس بيه
و اهو بان الشوق عليا اهو بان
و اهو كل شيء بأوان
قال إيه بخبي عليه

وياك 
 لو حتى وانت بعيد 
 الشوق إليك بيزيد 
 وافضل أفكر فيك
لو أقول 
 عنك كلامي يطول 
 وافضل سنين وأيام 
 أوصف غرامي أنا بيك

اكتر من اللى انا بحلم بيه
مش قادره اخبى انا تانى عليه
ده انا من اول ما قابلت عنيه
نادانى

حبيبى معاك
حياتى وعمرى اللى انا عايشاه 
 واجمل واصعب قولة اه
يسيبني واحس انى انا وياه
ثوانى

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]

                                سامحتك سامحتك سامحتك كتير
                             سامحتك  سامحتك بقلبى الكبير
                            ومش غصب عنى ولا ضعف منى 
                         ولكن لأنى بحب بضمير
                      سامحتك سامحتك سامحتك كتير




                    سامحتك عشان فى قلبى مكان
                      لحبك زمان زمان اللى كان
                  قلبك حبة يدفينى قربك منى يكفينى
                 قبل الخطوة ما تبعد بينا 
                 قبل الحيرة ما تيجى تزورنا
               سامحتك عشان فى قلبى مكان
                 لحبك زمان اللى كان





                    كنت باسامحك ايوة باسامحك
                 كنت بادارى كتير على جرحك
                   سامحتك سامحتك سامحتك كتير
                 سامحتك سامحتك بقلبى الكبير
             ومش غصب عنى ولا ضعف منى
              ولكن لأنى بحب بضمير





              سامحتك كتير وبحذرك لو الزمان كان غيرك
                   هابعد عنك وأسيبك
                 أنسى انى يوم كنت حبيبك
               سامحتك كتير كتير ومش هتحمل ظلمك تانى
                 مش راح أحبك وانت انانى  تانى
               مش راح هاقواك معليش واسامحك
              مش راح اقول 





                   قلبى الطيب ياما ورانى
                     مش راح أقول
              سامحتك سامحتك سامحتك كتير
            سامحتك سامحتك بقلبى الكبير
           ومش غصب عنى ولا ضعف منى
         ولكن لأنى بحب بضمير





          [/frame]*

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="7 70"]

                          انا حذرتك منه وأنت عشقتى هواه
                              انا انا حذرتك منه 
                          وأتصورتى انه لسة فى قلبة حياة
                        انا انا حذرتك منه



                         واما عرفتى بعذرة لسة بتدية عذرة
                        حتى فى بعدة وظلمة وهجرة
                         قلبك لسة معاه
                        انا حذرتك منه انا حذرتك منه


                   ليه سلمتى عواطفك وأستسلمتى لضعفك
                        لية صدقتى عينية 
                    لية من بعد ما جرحك
                     لسة هواه فى ملامحك
                لسة بتبكى علية
                 لية لية بتبكى علية



                واما عرفتى بعذرة لسة بتدية عذرة
                    حتى فى بعدة وظلمة وهجرة
                   قلبك لسة معاه
                  انا حذرتك منه انا حذرتك منه



                       [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

بأمر الحب 
افتح للهوى وسلم 
بامر الحب 
 افتح قلبك اتكلم 
بلاش نهرب 
 بلاش نتعب 
تعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب 
 بامر الحب 

 اسمع يا حياة قلبى ندى قلبى 
جوبنى 
 بصلى 
 قرب كمان 
قرب هنا جانبى 
وهات شوقك على شوقى 
وهات حبك على حبى 

 وانا وعيونك الحلوه 
نعيش قصة غرام حلوه 
حرام نسكت على قلوبنا 
حرام الشوق يدوبنا 
بلاش نهرب 
 بلاش نتعب 
 وتعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب 

حياتى دنيتى عمرى 
يأمر الحب مش امرى 
بحبك حب 
محدش قبلنا عرفه ولا صادفه 
بحبك حب 
ومش قادر على وصفه وانا شايفه 

بنظرة شوق بتنهيده 
بدنيا كلها جديده 
ونجمة مسكتها بأيدى 
وكان فى الفضا بعيده 

وشىء بالليل 
متوهنى 
وشىء فى عنيك بيندهنى 
حرام نسكت على قلوبنا 
حرام الشوق يدوبنا 
بلاش نهرب 
بلاش نتعب 
تعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب

----------


## samar111

جميل اوي الاغني دي بجد الله عليك
يارت اغاني ذكري 
شكرا 
سمر

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 70"]


                               مابحبش حد إلا أنت

مابحبش حد إلا أنت
ولا نفسي كمان يا حياتي
من بعد ما حبك وحده
غطى على حبي لذاتي



حبك شال الأنانية خلى مكانها الحنية
وصبحت بكل كياني ما بحبش حد الا انت
ما بحبش حد الا انت
مع اني بحب الناس
وانت حبك نوع تاني
يفرق جويا الاحساس



حب العالم يا حياتي
يشبه حب الاخوات
لكن حبك يا حبيبي 
اعلى وعلى العين والراس

مابحبش حد إلا أنت
ولا نفسي كمان يا حياتي
من بعد ما حبك وحده
غطى على حبي لذاتي



حبك شال الأنانية خلى مكانها الحنية
وصبحت بكل كياني ما بحبش حد الا انت
مابحبش حد إلا أنت
والعالم يجي وراك
وانت صدقك في هوايا
خلاك في عيوني ملاك



حب العالم يا حياتي
يشبه حب الاخوات
لكن حبك يا حبيبي 
رقاك عندي وعلاك

مابحبش حد إلا أنت
ولا نفسي كمان يا حياتي
من بعد ما حبك وحده
غطى على حبي لذاتي

حبك شال الأنانية خلى مكانها الحنية
وصبحت بكل كياني ما بحبش حد الا انت

       لأصالة




                                  مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

حبيبي وانت بعيد 
مشتاق للمسة ايد 
من غير ولا همسه 
غمض ومد ايديك
 اول ما اول ما فكر فيك
 حتحس باللمسه 



بتقول لوحدك آه 
وبقول لوحدي آه 
وبتتسمع واحده 
تبكي عينيا عليك
 تبكي عليا عنيك 
هيه دموع واحده 



عارفك وحاسس بيك
 وبشوف عينيك بعنيك
 وكانى بين حضنك 



وساعات عيونى كتير
 تبكي عليك 
من غير حزني ولا حزنك 



حبيبي وانت بعيد 
مشتاق للمسة ايد 
من غير ولا همسه 
غمض ومد ايديك
 اول ما اول ما فكر فيك
 حتحس باللمسه 



لو كل روح في مكان
 لينا حبيبي مكان
 دايما بيجمعنا 
لا زمان ولا انسان
 ولا خوف ولا نسيان
 ولا موت هيمنعنا 



بتقول لوحدك آه 
وبقول لوحدي آه 
وبتتسمع واحده 
تبكي عينيا عليك
 تبكي عليا عنيك 
هيه دموع واحده 



حبيبي.... بينك وبينى وعود
مهما بعدنا نعود
اول ما نتمنى نعدي اي حدود 



حبيبي.... 
انا روحي طيف حواليك
بتلمسه بعنيك 
وتحسه بشعورك
حبيبي....حبيبي 



حبيبي وانت بعيد 
مشتاق للمسة ايد 
من غير ولا همسه 
غمض ومد ايديك
 اول ما اول ما فكر فيك
 حتحس باللمسه

----------


## الشحرورة

[frame="15 70"][B]
                               أغنية أصالة
 إهداء لأستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى                يارب تعجبك أستاذى وشكر وتقدير لشخصك الطيب

                                كلمة شكر   

 كلمة شكر يا بوي ماتوفي الشعور
وإحساسي صوبك يا بعدي أكبر كثير
مهما شكرتك لازم أشعر بالقصور
لأن عيني دايم تشوفك كبير

تتكحل عيوني ويغمرها السرور
كل ما تشوفك مبتسم قلبي يطير
يانور كل ماشفته زاد بوجهي نور
ما دامك إنت بخير هالدنيا بخير

يابوي لو لفيت أنا العالم وأدور
بلقاك شي بهالزمن ماله نظير
يعني إختصار يلي بقوله من شعور
روحي ياأغلى ناسها تحبك كثير



لكم ودى وأحترامى[/B[/frame]]

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="11 70"]                                   


                                 هانى شاكـــــــــــــــــر

                                مشتريكي ماتبيعيش 
                               وأرجعي ماتضيعيش 
                               عشرة العمر بثواني 
وأرضي بالمقسوم وعيشي 
وأسمعيني ماتسمعيش 
مهما قلك حد تاني 



من عليك قلبو باقي إلا أنا 
حضن دافي فين تلاقي غير هنا
ماأنت جربت فراقي كم سنة 
أنت ايه ... أنت ايه ماتتعبيش 
أنت ايه ماتتعبيش 



أحلى عمر ياحبيبتي واللي فاضل ليكي أنت 
والهوى يحرم عليا بعد منك مهما غبت 
والثواني والدقايق والساعات 
والليالي والآمال والذكريات 
كلها سهرانه جنبي بتناديك 
اسمعي دقتها تفتكري اللي فات



من عليك قلبو باقي إلا أنا 
حضن دافي فين تلاقي غير هنا 
ماأنت جربت فراقي كم سنة 
أنت ايه .... أنت ايه ماتتعبيش 
أنت ايه ماتتعبيش 

كل طير مهما طال بيه السفر 
لوه وليف يرجع إليه
كل ليل مهما طال بيه السهر 
لوه نهار يطلع عليه
وأنت فين ... يلي بتعاندي القدر 
أنت فين 
مش كفاية عايزه ايه... عايزه ايه 



من عليك قلبو باقي إلا أنا 
حضن دافي فين تلاقي غير هنا 
ماأنت جربت فراقي كم سنة 
أنت ايه ... أنت ايه 
أنت ايه ماتتعبيش ......




                الله يديمك يا مطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر[/frame]*

----------


## loly_h

*






لاتغيب

عن عيونى لاتغيب

لو تغيب

تشتعل نيران شوقى وانتهى مثل الحريق

قبلك انت

كنت انا تايه فى دوامة ضياع

بعدك انت

قلت انا لألمى واحزانى الوداع

الحين احبك ولاجل احبك

احتمل مالايطاق

إلا المغيب عن عيونى لاتغيب

خليك قريب ياحبيبى لاتصد ولاتغيب

عن عيونى لاتغيب

لو تغيب 

تشتعل نيران شوقى

وانتهى مثل الحريق

لاتغيب...
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [frame="15 70"][B]
>                                أغنية أصالة
>  إهداء لأستاذى الغالى اسكندرانى                يارب تعجبك أستاذى وشكر وتقدير لشخصك الطيب
> 
>                                 كلمة شكر   
> [/B[/frame]]


اختى الرقيقه 
الشحرورة 
لك منى كل الشكر وخالص التقدير 
على كريم اخلاقك وعظيم فضلك 
اشكرك على اهدائك الرقيق 
وكلماتك الراقيه 
دمتى بكل خير

----------


## اسكندرانى

حبيبة قلبي وشلونك
تراني فدوه لعيونك 
وأشوف الموت من دونك 
عسي الله لا يفرقنا 

هلا بيك يا بعد عمري 
هلا بليلي وفجري 
وحبك بالحشي يسري 
من أول ما تجمعنا 
عسي الله لا يفرقنا



عسي الله لا يفرقنا 

أحبك واعشق أسرارك 
حبيبة قلبي شخبارك 
هوي قلبي سكن دارك 
في حبك تولع

احبك واعشق عيوبك 
وأذوب في رقة أسلوبك 
ودمعي تمسحه بتوبك
إذا مره تزاعلنا 
عسي الله لا يفرقنا



عسي الله لا تفرقنا 

أنا مالي غني عنك
أحب الضحكة من سنك 
وأبات لا يخون في ظنك 
هوانا دوم يجمعنا 

عسي ما أخيب ظنونك 
كِل عمري أنا أصونك 
ودمعي فدوه لعيونك 
من حبك تعلمنا 
عسي الله لا يفرقنا



عسي الله لا يفرقنا 

حبيبة قلبي وشلونك
تراني فدوي لعيونك 
وأشوف الموت من دونك 
عسي الله لا يفرقنا 

هلا بيك يا بعد عمري 
هلا بليلي وفجري 
وحبك بالحشي يسري 
من أول ما تجمعنا 
عسي الله لا يفرقنا



عسي الله لا يفرقنا

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]                               


                            أغنية أصالة

                           غريبة.. غريبة..
غريبة ليالي الحنين
لقيتني من العاشقين
أقوللك حنيني لمين..
تصور بحبك ولا كنت حاسة
وكنت لما أقابلك بقابلك وبنسى
ولكن في بعدك في عز الليالي
لقيتك بتهمس لقلبي بهمسة
وكانت بداية.. وأتاري الحكاية..
تصور.. بحبك

لقيتني في حيرة وخايفة أقابلك..
بفكر أخبي.. وباتمنى أقوللك..
بحبك يا روحي وآن الآوان
تنور حياتي وأسكن في قلبك
بقولها ويشهد علي الزمان
ولا حد بعدك ولا حد قبلك
أجمل بداية.. وأول حكاية..
تصور.. بحبك


لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى[/frame]*

----------


## om elbanat

محمد عبده ـ الأماكن

الأماكن كلها مشتاقة لك
والعيون اللي انرسم فيها خيالك
والحنين اللي ترك روحي وجالك
مو بس أنا حبيبي الأماكن كلها مشتاقة لك
كل شي حولي يذكرني بشي
حتى صوتي وضحكتي فيها شي
لو تغيب الدنيا عمرك ما تغيب
شوف حالي آه من تطري عليّ
الأماكن اللي مريت انت فيها
عايشه بروحي وأبيها
بس لكن ما لقيتك
جيت قبل العطر يبرد
قبل حتى يذوب في صمت الكلام
واحتريتك كنت اظن الريح جاب عطرك يسلم عليّ
كنت اظن الشوق جابك تجلس بجنبي شوي
كنت اظن وكنت اظن وخاب ظني وما بقى بالعمرشي
المشاعر في غيابك ذاب فيها كل ضوء
والليالي من عذابك عذبت فيني الهدوء
وصرت خايف لا تجيني لحظة
يذبل فيها قلبي كل اوراقي تموت
آه لوتدري حبيبي كيف ايامي بدونك تسرق العمر وتفوت
آه الأمان وين الأمان
وانا قلبي من رحلت ما اعرف طعم الأمان
ليه كل ما جيت أسأل هالمكان
اسمع الماضي يقول ما هو بس انا حبيبي الأماكن كلها مشتاقه

----------


## loly_h

*
فرشت رمل البحر ونامت و اتغطت بالشمس

وصارت مثل النار اعصابي امتى الحلو تحس



طيورك يا بحر تغازلها و تشرب من ايديها 

و امواجك تركض فرحانة و تبوس رجليها

و الرمل يذوب من الغيرة يحضنها يغطيها

و انا مثلك يابحر و اكثر معجب جدا بيها




يا صاحبة الجسد الخمري .. رمل البحر ادفى او صدري  .

من عمري لعمرك يا عمري انت اتمنى و بس .

فرشت رمل البحر ونامت و اتغطت بالشمس

وصارت مثل النار اعصابي امتى الحلو تحس

طيورك يا بحر تغازلها و تشرب من ايديها 

و امواجك تركض فرحانة و تبوس رجليها

و الرمل يذوب من الغيرة يحضنها يغطيها

و انا مثلك يابحر و اكثر معجب جدا بيها



يا شمس انتظري و لا تغيبي .. خليني استمتع بحبيبي

هي حياتي هي نصيبي هي حبيبتي و بس .

فرشت رمل البحر ونامت و اتغطت بالشمس

وصارت مثل النار اعصابي امتى الحلو تحس

طيورك يا بحر تغازلها و تشرب من ايديها 

و امواجك تركض فرحانة و تبوس رجليها

و الرمل يذوب من الغيرة يحضنها يغطيها

و انا مثلك يابحر و اكثر معجب جدا بيها*

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="15 70"]


                                     هو الي عيون نادوني 
من العالم كله خدوني 
معرفش ازاي شغلوني 
انا ايه الي جرالي 
أنا بعد ما خدني جمالك 
واتغير حالي وحالك 
انا لسه مجتش في بالك 
طب اثبتهالي 
ودايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
دايما والله في بالي 
ولا ليلة بنساه 
دايما والله في بالي 
دايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
دايما والله في بالي 
ولا ليلة بنساه 
دايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
وليلي من الشوق يا غالي 
يا ويلي في هواك 

هو منوّر دنيايا 
ومصحي الشوق جوايا 
ده حبيبي قمر في سمايا 
بستنى معاده 
انا شفت كتير بكفايا 
أما انت لوحدك آية 
قمر أنما ايه دي حكاية 
مكنتش في بالي 
ودايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
دايما والله في بالي 
ولا ليلة بنساه 
دايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
وليلي من الشوق يا غالي 
يا ويلي في هواك 
دايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
دايما والله في بالي 
ولا ليلة بنساه 
دايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
وليلي من الشوق يا غالي 
يا ويلي في هواك 

أنا بعد ما خدني جمالك 
واتغير حالي وحالك 
انا لسه مجتش في بالي 
طب اثبتهالي 
دايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
دايما والله في بالي 
ولا ليلة بنساه 
دايما والله في بالي 
اه يا غايب عن عيني ليالي 
وليلي من الشوق يا غالي 
يا ويلي في هواك 


أغنية عمرو دياب

عيونه نادونى


لكم ودى وحبى وأحترامى[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*[SIZE="5

اكدب عليك اكدب عليك 
اكدب عليك اكدب عليك 
اكدب عليك لو قلت بحبك لسه
 اكدب عليك 
واكدب عليك لو قلت نسيتك همسه 
اكدب عليك 



امـــال انا ايه قلي انت انا ايه 
اختار لي بر وانا ارسي عليه 
انت حبيبي
 يعني لسه حبيبي 
ولا حبيبي عشان كنت حبيبي 
قول يا حبيبي قول 
يا حبيبي 



عارف كان اجمل شيء في حياتي 
ايه يا حياتي 
كان اجمل شيء ان انت كل حياتي 
توعدني واطير
 قبل المواعيد 
للفرحه اعيد قبل العيد 



والقاك يا حبييبي سابقني هناك 
والحب ف ايد والدنيا ف ايد 
والشمع يشوفني معاك يا حيبي 
من غير ما نقيده لوحده يقيد 
كان شيء جوانا علينا جديد 
دالوقت خلاص ما اصبحش جديد 



حبيبي صحيح 
بنتواعد ونتقابل ونتكلم عمرنا بطوله 
كلام يمكن مالوش معنى
 ما هوش من القلب 
لكن برضه بنقوله 
ونرجع تاني نتقابل ونتكلم 
ولا عارفين بنفرح او بنتألم 



وفوق خد الليالي
 دموع بتسأل ايه جرى لينا 
شموعنا ما عادتش شموع 
ونيجي فأيدها تطفينا 
وده كله ومالناش الا بعضينا 
دي جنة بنار بتجمعنا ليالينا 



عيني عيني يا عين 
قول لحبيبي يا عين 
لهفتنا راحت فين 
جنتنا راحت فين 
كل الحجات الحلوة
 نجيبها تاني منين 
حتى السلام بالأيد
 بأه شيء علينا جديد 
غير اللي كان
 في داخل القلب قبل الأيد 



الحب بريء واحنا ظلمنا 
دوبنا شبابه قبل صباه 
يدينا الحب نصيب سنتين 
نشربه في دقيقه مش في تنين 
وانقال يرتاح مثلنا ساعتين 
نحلف يمينين ولا غمضة عين 



شوف كنا بأيه وصبحنا بأيه 
واختارلي بر وانا ارسي عليه 
انت حبيبي يعني لسه حبيبي 
ولا حبيبي عشان كنت حبيبي 
قول يا حبيبي قول 
يا حبيبي

*[/SIZE]

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="11 70"]     [IMG]http:



                                   هانى شــــــــــــــاكر

                                 تاهت خطوتي   

 أنا اللي فيك يادنيا تاهت خطوتي 
أنا اللي ليل الحزن لون فرحتي 
قلبي شمعة بتتحرق 
روحي مني بتتسرق 
حتى أغلى الناس عليا 
عن عينيا بتفترق 
وأنا ..... أنا وأنا .... أنا 



الزمن خد مني عمري
مني عمري وماأدانيشس
أنا اللي بتحدى الحياة ..
 الحياة علشان أعيش 
الألم مخلوق علشاني 
والجراح ساكنة في مكاني 
وأنا اللي زعل الصبر مني 
ولما فاض بي أشتكاني 



عمري قلبي ماحس أبدا .
.. حس أبدا بالأمان 
واللي حبيتو وأمنتو .
.. أمنتو باع وخان 
دنيتي مافيهاش حبيب
والنصيب آه من النصيب 
والحياة كاتبه عليا 
أني أعيش زي الغريب 
وأنا . أنا وأنا أنا 
أه أنا ... أنا 



الله يديمكم يا مطـــــــــــــــــر[/frame]*

----------


## loly_h

*احبه كثيرا

اكاد من جنوني اليه ان اطير

وانشر الجناح..اسابق الرياح 

اعانق الهواء ..والصبح والمساء 

واعبر الجسور ..والنهر والبحور ..شوقا الي حبيب

احبه كثيرا




واغزل الصباح..وشمسه وشاح 

ليتقي حبيبي ..بظله الهجير 

والثم الضياء..والارض والسماء

والورد والعبير ..والطير والغدير 

لأن لي حبيباً

اكاد من جنوني اليه ان اطير

وانشر الجناح ..اسابق الرياح

اعانق الهواء ..والصبح والمساء 

واعبر الجسور ..والنهر والبحور ..

شوقا الي حبيبٍ


احبه كثيرا




احبه لأني ..كأنه ...كأني

اصبحت في هواه منه ..وصار مني

ان حدثوه عني ..يذوب مرتين

وان حكوا عليه ..اريق دمعتين

فدمعة لكوني ..احبه كثيرا

ودمعة لأني .. وجدته اخيرا

احبه كثيرا

اكاد من جنوني اليه ان اطير

وانشر الجناح ..اسابق الرياح 

اعانق الهواء ..والصبح والمساء

واعبر الجسور ..والنهر والبحور

شوقا الي حبيبٍ

احبه كثيرا
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

عايشة ليك عمري ايه لو مش وياك
أيوة عايشة عشان بهواك
 كل حلم لقيتو معاك بيك
الحياة يا حبيبي حياة 



والي قبلك مش فاكراه 
والي بعدك مش عايزاه
عايزة اعيش .........عمري بيك 
وانسي خوفي وانسى ضعفي بين ايديك



قويني بيك 
قوي قلبي عشان يعيش 
عمري بعدك ما يساويش
من زمان أنا بستناك



قويني بيك
عايزة جوة عينية داريك
عايزة اعيش لك واموت فيك
عمري ايه لو مش وياك



كل يوم عشتو قبلك عمر وراح
 جوة حضنك انا برتاح 
والي عدى خلاص نسياه
ايه أحلى من الي معاك عايشاه
 والي وانا جمبك حساه 
كنت قبلك مش عارفاه
مش هكون إلا ليك
 كل حاجة حبيبي فية بتناديك



قويني بيك 
قوي قلبي عشان يعيش 
عمري بعدك ما يساويش
من زمان بستناك



قويني بيك
عايزة جوة عينية داريك
عايزة اعيش لك واموت فيك 
لو مش وياك



قويني بيك 
قوي قلبي عشان يعيش 
عمري بعدك ما يساويش
من زمان بستناك



قويني بيك
عايزة جوة عينية داريك
عايزة اعيش لك واموت فيك
عمري ايه لو مش وياك

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
يا عيني عليكي يا طيبة لما بتضيعي منا....... لما نصحى نلاقينا بقينا حد غيرنا
وفي عز الاشتياق لحضن يضمنا .......قادرين ازاي ندوس على قلب حبنا 
وبقينا أزاي كده 
أجمل ما فينا قلب ... اصبح حتة حجر 
اتعلم الخيانة واللعب بالبشر
ومين اختار لينا واحنا ازاي رضينا
نعيش وحوش في غابة ونقول مكتوب علينا 
وبقينا ازاي كدة ......
يا عيني عليكي يا طيبة .... لما بتضيعي منا

وااااااه من يوم هييجي ... مليان جرح وألم 
حتدور الدايرة بينا وحندفع الثمن 
وتصرخ مهما تصرخ ولا حد هيسمعك 
مفيش مركب حتقدر بالعمر ترجعك 
وبقينا ازاي كدة ......
يا عيني عليكي يا طيبة .... لما بتضيعي منا
لما نصحى نلاقينا  بقينا حد غيرنا 
وفي عز الاشتياق لحضن يضمنا .......قادرين ازاي ندوس على قلب حبنا 
وبقينا ازاي كده

----------


## om elbanat

كلمات من اغانى الزمن الجميل
و صوت من اجمل الاصوات عزيزه جلال 
مع رائعه من اغانيها بتخاصمنى حبه

بتخاصمنى حبه وتصالحنى حبه
كل شويه تغضب كدا من غير مناسبه
اهدى ياحبيبى اهدى اهدى ياحبيبى
 هوة اللعبه 
 ولا الحب لعبه 
بتخاصمنى حبه وتصالحنى حبه

لما حبيينا وحسينا بوجودنا
قلتى يومها النهارده احنا اتولدنا
والسنه الجايه دى اول عيد ميلادنا
لسه يادوبك مكملناش سنه واتخصمنا وانت الغلطان مش انا
خايفه بكره الحب يهرب مننا
يهرب من عذابنا 
ويضيع من قلوبنا 
والاسيه صعبه
اهدى ياحبيبى اهدى
هوة الحب لعبه ولا الحب لعبه
بتخاصمنى حبه وتصالحنى حبه

لما بتخاصمنى روحى بتخاصمنى
والقى نفسى تايهه الدنيا تايهه منى
وتيجى تانى تصالحنى
تاخدنى لدنيتى الحلوة
تهنينى تفرحنى تريحنى من القسوة
من هنا تصالح وتغضب من هنا
وانت اللى غلطان مش انا
اهدى ياحبيبى اهدى
هوة الحب لعبه ولا الحب لعبه
بتخاصمنى حبه وتصالحنى حبه

ياحبيبى لما تغضب منى قول
وانا اصالحك فى ساعتها على طول
قبل مايفرح عدو
ويشمت عزول
وانا جنبك بعد فرقتنا ليالى
عايشه فى احساس غريب معرفش مالى
 تايهه خايفه يجرى تانى اللى جرالى ليالى
خايفه لتصالح وتغضب من هنا
وتخاصمنى وانتى الغلطان مش انا
خايفه بكره الحب يهرب مننا
يرجع تانى جرحى ومتنهناش بفرحى 
وبعدك عنى غربه
اهدى ياحبيبى اهدى ياحبيبى
هوة الحب لعبه
ولا الحب لعبه
بتصالحنى حبه وتخاصمنى حبه

----------


## اسكندرانى

*





افتكر كلامك يا حبيبي 

وافتكرتك وانت جنبي 

وابتديت اسرح كأنك جوه حضني 

ابتديت احس حبك جو قلبي 



عارف انت عين ونني 

عارف انت حته مني 

عارف انت كل عمري 

اه يا عمري 



مش عارفه .. انا حاسه 

انا كل ملاحك وحشاني 

في بعادك في حاجه نقصاني 

اه يا عمري .. غيابك على عيني 

على عيني 



وابتديت اسرح كأنك جوه حضني 

ابتديت احس حبك جو قلبي 



عارف انت عين ونني 

عارف انت حته مني 

عارف انت كل عمري 

اه يا عمري
 
*

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*حرام عليكم   * 










متفرحوش فيا كده  ... حرام عليكم 
انا مستهلش كل ده  .. حرام عليكم 

بكرا السنين تجي عليكم والدنيا هتضيع من ايديكم 
واشوف دموعكم مليا عيونكم  ....... اشوف دموعكم 
ولو هموت عشان ابيعكم .............. أموت وابيعكم  

أكدب عليكم ... أيوا ده اللي انا نفسي يجرا ..... و أحس بيه 
ما نا ياما قلبي كتير بكا وياما إشتكي من حس بالنار اللي فيه 

هعلموا  ، وهقولو بيع كل القلوب اللي بعاوك يا قلبي ،
هعرفو  ، وهقولو خون كل العيون اللي خانوك ياقلبي 

هقولو متحسش بناس مبيرحموش ،،
هقولو لازم تمشي علي كل الوشوش 


الرحمه فين وفشرع مين .... بعّلي فيكم وانتو بإيديكو بتنزلوني 
دنيا مبتدمشي والكل هيمشي كسبتو إيه وهتاخدو إيه لما تبعوني 

لو مات فيكو الضمير
 ليـــــأارب كبــــــــير 

كلامكم ليا .. كان تمتيليه .. مئلفنها ومرتبنها .... مخصوص عشاني 
ولا كان عليا أبقي الضحيه ماخلاص كفايه ولا الروايه ليها جزء تاني 

وحياه قلبي اللي مات 
لعيشكـــــم في اهـات 

هعلموا ... وهقولو بيـــــع كل القلوب اللي بعوك يا قلبي 
هعرفو  ... وهقولو خون كل العيون اللي خانوك يا قلبي 

هقولو متحسش بناس مبيرحمــــوش 
هقولو لازم تمشي علي كل الوشوش 







أكتب لكم من القهر وناري تحت الرماد أمام قطيع الذئاب
حيث يدق الناقوس منادياً .. هلموا لنأكل قلب أيمن خطاب
حياتي أصبحت بلا ثمن ، والخيانة تملأ الأجواء والسحاب
والظلم والحقد انتشر بسخاء ... بفضل حفنة من الضعفاء
يا الله أرفعها شكوى " وا غوثاه " أهذا الحال لي ترضاه
إن الحكم كله لمشيئتك .. وأنا راضي بحكمك  ....... رباه

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## لمسه

دى اغنيه لعبد الحليم حافظ
ياخلى القلب ياحبيبى ياحبيبى 
لو فى قلبك اد قلبى حب.. يا حبيبيى ياحبيبى
لو بتكوى النار نهارك.. لو بتسهر زى ليلى
لو صحيح بتحب
كنا نحضن حبنا.. ونبعد بعيد بعيد عن عيون الدنيا ..عن كل العيون
لو فى.. قلبك ..اد قلبى ..اد قلبى حب 
كنا نمشى نمشى نمشى الف ليله... الف ليله وليله ليل ونهار
لما نوصل نجمه مالهاش اى جار.... ولا نسكن لؤلؤه فى ابعد بحار
يا اااه يااااا ى يااااااى يا حبيبى


شوفت وخدانى الامانى لحد... فين شوفت بحلم بحلم بحلم اد آيه
يرضيك نحب الحب ده... ونعيش بعاد بشكل ده 
عايزه احس بحب مالى كل لمحه من وجودك
عايزه احس ان ابتسمتك.. دمعتك .. فرحه شبابك لون خدودك 
عايز احس اانى حبيبك ..ولهيبى يصحى لهيبك 
ياحبيبى.. رجعنا فوق بر الامان ..افتح البيبان
.. لقلبك.. 
ولشبابك
ولحبيبك
ابعد الخوف عن رموشك.... اوعه شئ فى الكو ن يوحوشك
غنى
ارقص
اجرى 
اجرى اضحك غير عيونى ...عيون حبيبك... ماتشوفكش عيووووون
ياااااه ياااااه ياااااى يا حبيبى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*




كل عام وانت حبيبي 

كل عام وانت بخير 

كل عام وانت نصيبي 

مهما في الدنيا يصير 

كل عام وانتي حياتي 

كل عام وانتي هواي 

احساسي انتي وساسي 

دايم العمر معاك 



انت السنة الا عشتها بعمري انا 

و انت السنة الي فيها حسيت بهنا 

يومي انا في غيبتِك عني سنة 

انت انا و انا بدونك مين انا 

كل الي راح من غيرك و كل السنين 

كانت جراح و اليوم أفراح و حنين 

انتي الحياة و انتي سنيني كلها 

و الامنيات إلي عشتها عمري انا 

يلا نطفي النور يلا ندخل في عام جديد 

يا عساه العمر كله للفرح و الحب عيد 



باسم الهوا و العمر و الحب الاكيد 

خليك معي نفرح بكل عام جديد 

مهما يكون شايل غرامك في العيون 

عنك انا مستغني يالقلب الحنون 

أحلى الليال تجمعنا في الفرحة سوا 

لو في الخيال أحيا معك لحظة هوا 



حبِك خيال يكبر و يكبر كل عام 

اول غرام في عمرى هو مسك الختام 

يلا نطفي النور يلا ندخل في عام جديد 

يا عساه العمر كله لفرحة و الحب عيد 

يلا نطفي النور يلا ندخل في عام جديد 

يا عساها العمر كله لفرحة و الحب عيد 



انت السنة الا عشتها بعمري انا 

و انتِ حياتي كلها و انتِ الهنا 

انت السنة الا عشتها بعمري 

و انتِ حياتي كلها و انتِ الهنا 

انت السنة الا عشتها بعمري انا 

و انتِ حياتي اه يا حياتى



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

إذا مر يوم ولم أتذكر

به أن أقول صباحك سكر

فلا تحزني من ذهولي وصمتي



ولا تحسبي أن شيئًا تغير

فحين أنا لا أقول أحبك

فمعناه أني أحبك أكثر

صباحك سكر



إذا ما جلستي طويلاً أمامي

كمملكة من عبير ومرمر

وأغمضت عن طيباتك عيني

وأهملت شكوى القميص المعطر



فلا تنعتيني بموت الشعور

ولا تحسبي أن قلبي تحجر

أحبك فوق المحبة لكن

دعيني أراك كما أتصور

صباحك سكر






*

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="11 70"]



                                أشهد ان لا أمرأة أتقنت اللعبة الا أنتى

                                 وأحتملت حماقتى عشرة أعوام كما احتملتى
                            وأصطبرت على جنونى كما صبرتى
                         وقلمت أظافرى ورتبت دفاترى
                          وأدخلتنى روضة الأطفال الا انتى



                          أشهد أن لا أمرأة تجتاحنى فى لحظات العشق كالزلزالا الا انتى
                        تحرقنى تغرقنى تشعلنى تطفئنى
                      تكسرنى نصفين كالهلال
                         تحتل نفسى اطول احتلال وأجما احتلال الا انتى



                    يا أمرأة أعطتنى الحب بمنتهى الحضارة 
                  وحاورتنى مثلما تحاور القيثارة
                تطير كالحمامة البيضاء فى فكرى اذا فكرت
            تخرج كالعصفور من حقيبتى اذا سافرت
          تلبسنى كمعطف عليها فى الصيف والشتاء



                   أيتها الشفافة اللماحة العادلة الجميلة
            أيتها الشهية البهية الدائمة الطفولة
              أشهد ان لا أمرأة على محيط خصرها
             تجتمع العصور والف الف كوكبا يدور



          أشهد ان لا أمرأة يا حبيبتى يا حبيبتى
         على ذراعيها تربى أول الذكور
         وأحر الذكور
           الا أنتى    الا انتى



                            [/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

إسأل روحك 

إسأل قلبك 

قبل ما تسأل إيه غيّرني

أنا غيّرني عذابي في حبك 

 بعد ما كان أملي مصبّرني

غدرك بيّ 

 أثّر فيّ

و اتغيّرت شوية شوية

اتغيّرت و مش بإيدية

و بديت أطوي حنيني إليك

 و أكره ضعفي و صبري عليك

و اخترت ابعد 

 و عرفت أعند

حتى الهجر قدرت عليه 

شو ف القسوة بتعمل إيه




كنت زمان بلاقيك بحناني 

 بحر محبة و بر أمان

كنت باحس ان انت زماني

 يومي و بكرة و بعده كمان

كنت باشوفك بعيون حبي 

 و انت بعيد أو و انت بقربي

أقرب من بسمتي لشفايفي

 أقرب من إحساسي لقلبي

بعد الود اللي راعيته لك 

 بعد الحب اللي وهبته لك

بعد العمر اللي انا عشته لك

 فيه إيه تاني أقدمه لك؟




أنا مانسيتش الحب و عهده

 و لا أيامه ولا لياليه

أما ان كان ع الحب لوحده

 من غير هجرك أهلا بيه

أنا حيّرني هواك 

 و أنا علشان انساك

بابعد عن كل مكان 

 رحته و لو مرة معاك

و اهرب من أقرب ناس يعرفوا قصتي وياك

و باغيّر أي كلام بيجيب سيرة لذكراك

وصلتني للحال ده بإيدك 

 بعد ما كانت روحي ف إيدك

سِبتك و مفيش حد في عمري 

 يشغل عنك قلبي و فكري

سِبتك من غير حتى ما أفكّر

 حأقدر أسيبك أو مش حأقدر



إسأل روحك .. إسأل قلبك 

 قبل ده كله اتغيروا ليه

أنا غيرني عذابي ف حبك 

 لكن انت غيّرك إيه؟

هو حناني عليك قسّاك حتى عليّ؟

ولا رضايَ كمان خلاك تلعب بيّ؟

ولا تسامح روحي معاك غرّك بيّ؟

أنا يا حبيبي صحيح باتسامح 

 إلا ف عزة نفسي و حبي

و اما يفيض بي ما باعرف أصالح 

و أعرف آجي كتير على قلبي





غدرك بيّ 

 أثّر فيّ

و اتغيّرت شوية شوية 

 اتغيّرت و مش بإيدية

و بديت أطوي حنيني إليك 

 و أكره ضعفي و صبري عليك

و اخترت أبعد و عرفت أعند 

 حتى الهجر قدرت عليه

و انت يا عيني 

 لو في مكاني يا عيني

كنت حتعمل غير كده إيه؟

إسأل روحك

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

[frame="2 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,5,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
يبكي و يضحك لا حزنا و لا فرحا  
كعاشقٍ خط سطرا في الهوى ومحا
من بسمة النجم همس في قصائده  
و من مخالسة الظبي الذي سنحا
قلب تمرّس باللذات و هو فتىً    
كبرعمٍ لمسته الريح فانفتحا
ما للأقاحية السمراء قد صرفت 
عنّا هواها ..أرقّ الحسن ما سمحا
لو كنت تدرين ما ألقاه من شجنٍ 
لكنت أرفق من آسى و من صفحا
غداة لوّحت بالآمال باسمةً 
لان الذي ثار و انقاد الذي جمحا
فالروض مهما  زهتْ قفر إذا حُرمتْ 
من جانحٍ رفّ أو من صادحٍ صدحا[/poem][/frame]

----------


## محمد أمير

*       سيدة عمري 


                        سيدة عمري الفاضلة
هذه رسالة عاجلة
من عاشق مضهد
سيدة عمري الفاضلة
حبر الدموع انتهى
اكتب بحبر القلم
اول رسالة عتاب
داخلها صرخة ألم
يا امرأة قاسية أنا بشر مو صنم


احترمي مشاعر رجل
كثر ما حب انظلم
آه لو كنت بمكاني
كنت قلتيلي انتقم
لكن اني مو أناني
وعمري ما احب الظلم


سيدة عمري الفاضلة
ياما وياما حاولت
افتح معك باب الحوار
وانت اللي كنت تغلقيه
ياما وياما اتنازلت
واتحملت ضيم ومرار
بسبب كل ما تفعليه
التضحية والمحبة
من طرف واحد قاتلة
سيدة عمري أرجوك يا نور عيوني
كوني حنونة وعادلة


سيدة عمري
ما كنت اتمنى ألجأ للرسائل كوسيلة
إلا بعد ما نفد صبري
وشفت ما باليد حيلة
وأخيرًا اعذريني ولا تفهميني غلط
أضعف الإيمان أريدك
تراجعي نفسك فقط
سيدة عمري الفاضلة
حبيبك المضهد مخلص إلك وللأبد


                       الله يديمكم يا مطــــــــر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

فرشة رمل البحر 

ونامت وتغطت بالشمس

وصارت مثل النار 

اعصابي يمتى الحلو تحس

طيورك يابحر تغازلها 

وتشرب من اديها 

وامواجك تركض فرحانة 

وتبوس رجليها

والرمل يذوب من الغيرة 

يحضنها يغطيها

وانا مثلك يابحر واكثر

 معجب جدا بيها 



ياصاحبة الجسد الخمري .. 

رمل البحر ادفى او صدري؟!

من عمري لعمرك ياعمري

 انت اتمنى وبس

ياشمس انتظري ولاتغيبي ..

 خليني استمتع بحبيبي

هي حياتي هي نصيبي

 هي حبيبتي وبس

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="11 70"]





                        الله يديمكم يا مطـــــــــــــــر[/frame]*

----------


## sayedattia

*أنت وأنا*

*غناء : أصــــــــالة*


*أنت وأنا واقفين سوا*

*على مركبه من غير شراع*

*عمال بيحدفنا الهوا*

*بين اللقا وبين الوداع*

*وعشان تعدى مركبك وتوصلك بر السلام*

*لازم نقلل حملها وأنزل أنا من غير كلام*

*أنت وأنا*

**

*مش عايزه اسمع كلام تواسينى بيه .. خليك صريح*

*من أمتى دا بحرى أنا والجرح .. بيداوى الجريــــح*

*أنسى اللى قلبك ودعه* 

*وأبحث عن الموج وأخدعه*

*وأوصل لأحلامك قوام*

*مبقاش فيه وقت تضيعه*

*وعشان تعدى مركبك وتوصلك بر السلام*

*لازم نقلل حملها وأنزل أنا من غير كلام*

*أنت وأنا*

**

*مش عارفه مين فينا البرىء .. أنت أنا مش عارفه غير*

*قلبى أنا هوه الغـــريق .. ولقانا دا هوه الأخيــــــــــــــــر*

*كل اللى شفته وأعرفه*

*وأقدر أقوله وأوصفه*

*كان لينا حلم زمان جميل*

*ولقيتك انت بتخطفه*

*وعشان تعدى مركبك وتوصلك بر السلام*

*لازم نقلل حملها وأنزل أنا من غير كلام*

*أنت وأنا*

**

----------


## اسكندرانى

*







ست الحبايب ياحبيبه

 يااغلى من روحي ودمي 

ياحنينة وكلك طيبة 

يارب يخليكي يا أمي 

يارب يخليك يا امى 

ست الحبايب يا حبيبه 



زمان 

سهرتي وتعبتي وشلتي

 من عمري ليالي 

ولسه برضه دلوقتي

 بتحملي الهم بدالي 

انام وتسهري 

وتباتي تفكري 

وتصحي من الآدان

 وتيجي تشقري 

تعيشي لي ياحبيبتي يا أمي 

ست الحبايب يا حبيبه 

ست الحبايب يا حبيبه 



ويدوم لي رضاكي 

أنا روحي من روحك انت 

وعايشه من سر دعاكي 

بتحسي بفرحتي

 قبل الهنا بسنة 

وتحسي بشكوتي 

من قبل ماأحس أنا 

يارب يخليكي ياأمي

 يارب يخليكي ياأمي 

ست الحبايب يا حبيبه 

ست الحبايب يا حبيبه 



لو عشت طول عمري أوفي جمايلك الغاليه علي 

أجيب منين عمر يكفي وألاقي فين أغلى هدية 

نور عيني ومهجتي وحياتي ودنيتي 

لو ترضي تقبليهم دول هما هديتي 

يارب يخليكي ياأمي

 ست الحبايب ياحبيبة

 ست الحبايب ياحبيبة


*

----------


## فؤاد الجمل

اخى لقد قرات هذة الصفحات بالكلمة الواحدة واشكرك من قلبى واعزك الله وعافاك وسدد خطاك تحياتى اليك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

يا عالم




يا عالم بكرة يا حبيبى

 مخبيلنا ايه

يا خوفى بكرة يا حبيبى

 مشوفكش فيه

ايامنا بجد بخاف منها 

مهما بتوعدنا بخونها

وبخاف تنسى اللى بتوعد بيه



دى الليله اللى بقلك فيها خايفه

 مقبلكش انا بعديها

والدنيا دى ايه ناويلنا عليه

يا نعيش مع بعض حبيبى 

يا نموت احنا الاتنين

اوعدنى نكون يا حبيبى 

مع بعضنا فى الحالتيين

دى الحاجه اللى تضيع دولقت 

نلقيها ازاى بعدين



قدامنا الاحلام شايفنها 

ومعشنهاش

قربنا انا وانت كتير منها 

ومطلنهاش

نهرب على فين من ايامنا

 دايما خايفين على احلامنا

لا تضيع وانا وانت منلحقهاش



يا نعيش مع بعض حبيبى 

يا نموت احنا الاتنين

اوعدنى نكون يا حبيبى 

مع بعضنا فى الحالتيين

دى الحاجه اللى تضيع دولقت 

نلقيها ازاى بعدين


*

----------


## rosey19

الله...  اختياركم لكلمات الاغانى يدل على احاسيس جميله اصدقائى..  كلمات جميله تعبر عن معانى رقيقه...شكرا لكم        وانشاء الله اشارك معاكم لانى اعشق ام كلثوم وحليم وفيروز. ::   :129:

----------


## rosey19

مشاعر رقيقه...وكلمات جميله...تسلموا اصدقائى على اختياراتكم الرقيقه :Heart14:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

الله عليكم .... ايه الجمال ده
يا سلام على الاحساس الجميل والكلمات العظيمه
لقد قرأت معظم الاغانى وعشت معها أسعد اللحظات
بجد روووووووووووووعة تسلم ايديكوا

 :f2:

----------


## أحلى كلمة

اسمحولى أشارك معكم بأغنيه بحبها قوى
هى أغنية صافينى مره لعبد الحليم حافظ
[frame="10 80"]صافينى مره وجافينى مره
صافينى مره وجافينى مره
ومتنسانيش كده بالمره
صافينى مره وجافينى مره



كنا سوا قلبين الحب جمع شملنا
والعين تقول للعين احنا اتخلقنا لبعضنا
وابقى جنبك ولانيش عارف ايه مخبى
والقلب يبقى فرحان وخايف ليروح حبى
وتروح الفكره وتيجى الفكره 
وانت ناسينى كده بالمره
صافينى مره وجافينى مره



أسأل نجوم الليل تشهد على حالى فى يوم ما تغيب
واسأل نجوم نجوم الليل تشهد على حالى فى يوم ما تغيب
ويا القمر... ويا القمر ياما سهرت ليالى من غير حبيب
أشكيله وحدى يسهر يسلينى من كتر وجدى يفضل يواسينى
ويقول هشوفك مسيرى بكره ويقول هشوفك مسيرى بكره
وانت ناسينى كده بالمره
 صافينى مره وجافينى مره



لما تكون ناوى تجافينى
قولى وان كان ان كان عليك اللوم
دا رضاك يا روحى يا روحى على عينى 
وانا  بخاطرى بخاطرى أكون مظلوم
وان عاتبتك ابقى انسانى
وان جاوبتك ابقى اهوانى
بس افتكرنى ولو بنظره
ولاتنسانيش كده بالمره
صافينى مره وجافينى مره[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

كل ما نقرب لبعض




كل ما نقرب لبعض .. 

كل ما يزيد .. الإشتياق

كل ما نحب اللقى .. 

كل ما نخاف .. مالفراق

ما بلاش .. نتعود كدا على بعض

لحسن لو ضعنا فى يوم من بعض 

هنضيع أوى .. و نتعب أوى

ولو مره حسينا بحنين 

ولقيناه صعب .. نلاقى بعض



ولا أقولك ... مش مهم الجى إيه

إحنا نتعب روحنا من دلوقتى ليه ؟

لو حتى فرقنا الوداع .. 

لو حتى ضعنا فى الهوا

مش بردة يا حبيبى الضياع 

إحساس هيجمعنا سوا ؟



ما بلاش .. نتعود كدا على بعض

لحسن لو ضعنا فى يوم من بعض 

هنضيع أوى .. و نتعب أوى

ولو مره حسينا بحنين

 ولقيناه صعب .. نلاقى بعض

كل ما نقرب لبعض .. كل ما يزيد .. الاشتياق

كل ما نحب اللقى .. كل ما نخاف .. مالفراق

----------


## اسكندرانى

بتــوحـشــني 




بتوحشــني ونا وياك ..

بتوحشــني وكل يوم بشوفه معاك 

بيوحشــني 

وكل ثانيه مش وياك بتدبحني .. 

وكل ليله بعيشها معاك 

تفرحني تخوفني وتجرحني 

واخاف بكره يفوت عمري 

وانا لسه بتوحشــني 



بتوعدني مفيش بكره .. 

مفيش بعدوه .. 

مفيش ولا لحظه من غيرك 

وترجع تاني تتأخر وتوحشــني ..

 واعمل ايه مليش غيرك

 بيوحشــني 

بترسملي حجات أكتر.. 

واعود اكبر والقى نفسي من غيرك 

وتبنيلي امل تاني .. 

واعيش تاني اعيش بعذابي من غيرك 



ونا وياك .. بتوحشــني 

وكل يوم بشوفه معاك 

بوحشــني 

وكل ثانيه مش وياك بتدبحني ..

 وكل ليله بعيشها معاك 

تفرحني تخوفني وتجرحني 

واخاف بكره يفوت عمري 

وانا لسه  بتوحشــني

----------


## اسكندرانى

هدية خاصة بمناسبة خطوبة الاخت العزيزة 

ندى الايام 

الف الف الف مبروك 





انا هنا هنا يابن الحلال

لا عايزة جاه ولا كتر مال

باحلم بعش املاه انا سعد وهنا 

انا هنا يابن الحلال

 :Dance3: 

مليت لك القله عطشان تعالى

عطشان تعالى يا جميل ياللا

مليت لك الابريق عطشان تعالى

عطشان تعالى والسلامه طريق

انا ورا الشباك

سهرانه باستناك

علمت قلبي هواك 

من قبل ماتجيني ولا اتمناك

باحلم بعش املاه انا سعد وهنا 

انا هنا يابن الحلال

 :Dance3: 

وان جيتني يا مهني ندرن عليا

ندرن عليا العين والنني

وان جيت تدق الباب ندرن عليا

ندرن عليا القلب شيله حجاب

فرشت لك رمشي

اخطر عليه وامشي

من شوقي مابانامشي

باستني حتى العمر مستني

باحلم بعش املاه انا سعد وهنا 

انا هنا يابن الحلال

 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## rosey19

::h::  ::h::  ::h:: 

            الله الله الله...تسلم الايادى..وتدوم الاحاسيس الرقيقه والمشاعر الجميله.

                        كلماتكم رقيقه ساحره معبره عن الكثير من الاحاسيس.

     والف مبروك صديقتى ندى :f2: 
                                    ادام الله عليك السعاده.

----------


## ندى الايام

> هدية خاصة بمناسبة خطوبة الاخت العزيزة 
> 
> ندى الايام 
> 
> الف الف الف مبروك


[frame="2 80"]والله يا استاذ نادر انا ما عارفه اشكرك ازاى على زوقك
يعنى تهنئة فى الحفلة وكمان اغنية اهداء بجد كدا كتير عليا
تسلم ايدك على الاغنية الجميلة وعقبال ما نعمل اهداء جميل فى فرح البنات 
ان شاء الله

واحب اشارك معاكم باغنية جميلة لمطربة جديدة اسمها اميرة
والاغنية دى عزيزة عليا لانها كانت اهداء من اخويا يوم الخطوبة

[frame="2 80"]مالكش غيرى

مالكش غير انا فى الدنيا وانا فى الدنيا غيرك انت ماليش
ولو هعيش من غير حبك وانا مش جمبك مش عاوزة اعيش
انا محتاج لك علشان تعوضنى اللى فاتنى زمان وتعيشنى اللى جاى كمان
انا ليييييييييييييك
ليا فيك اكتر ما ليك وخلاص هوايا بيناديك ليا فيك اكتر ما ليك والشوق بيجرى فى دمى لك 
يا اول حب انا عيشاه واخر حلم بتمناه حياتى معاك بألف حياه
انا ليييييييييييك
سنين وسنين جايه وانا ايه ليا غير بس هواك ووعد منى وعليا لو تنداهنى تلاقينى معاك
انا محتاجة لك علشان تعوضنى اللى فاتنى زمان انا ليك[/frame][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

بتلوموني ليه




بتلوموني ليه .. بتلوموني ليه

لو شفتم عينيه .. حلوين قد إيه

ح تقولوا إنشغالي وسهد الليالي

مش كتير عليه .. ليه بتلوموني




أسير الحبايب يا قلبي يا دايب

في موجة عبير من الشعر الحرير

ع الخدود يهفهف ويرجع يطير

والناس بيلوموني وأعمل إيه يا قلبي

عايزين يحرموني منه ليه يا قلبي




من يوم حبه ما لمس قلبي

فتح الباب للشوق يلعب بي

وهو حبيبي وهو نصيبي

وهو النور لعينيه وقلبي

وهو شبابي وهو صحابي

وهو قرايبي وكل حبايبي

والناس بيلوموني وأعمل إيه يا قلبي

عايزين يحرموني منه ليه يا قلبي



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

آه من عيناه

 دا انا والله ماحب القلب سواه

آه لو من قلبه يقولى

 ان انا هفضل على طول وياه



وبقول لو اطول انا لحظة معاه

 دا انا اسيب الدنيا واعيش وياه

وان جانى هواه فى يوم قالى انساه

 دا انا اموت والله آهى آهى آهى آه



حبيبى لو يجينى مرة يلاقينى فى عيونه دايبة كدا والله

 يجينى لو يجينى مرة يلاقينى فى عيونه دايبة كدا والله

وباينه رقيق والطيبة دى فيه 

والعمر الجاى انا هعيشه ليه 

والقلب شاريه

 مهما يضيع فيه 



 ولا ليا مكان غير حضن عنيه

وبموت فيه موت طول مانا وياه

 ماهو معنى الحب لقيته معاه

  وازاى انساه وازاى ينسى

   وانا ليا معاه حكايات فى هواه







*

----------


## ندى الايام

اختيار جميل يا استاذ نادر
يسلم زوقك عليه

[frame="2 80"]_شـــــــــادية
قولوا لعين الشمس   


 قولو لعين الشمس ماتحماشي احسن حبيب القلب صابح ماشي 

ماشي حبيبي ماشي ماشي بكره ماشي 

يا حمام يا طير قبله قوام يا حمام خلي له الشمس حرير يا حمام 

ويا ناس لو غاب ياناس خلوه يبعتلي سلام 

دي الآه يقولها وهو ما يدراشي وف بعده طعم الدنيا ما يحلاشي 

قولوا لعين الشمس ما تحماشي 

يا حنان ايام ولا حتى اشوف احلام 

ايام واراي لو غاب حتفوت الايام 

وياناس لو غاب يا ناس خلوه يبعتلي سلام 

اه ياناس مطرح خطاويه ما تروح 

قسوه بحنان قسوه وادو له الروح 

دي الآه بيقولها وهو مايدراشي وف بعده طعم الدنيا مايحلاشي 

قولوا لعين الشمس ما تحماشي_[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

:y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:  :y: 
 :y:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :y: 
 :y:  :f:  :y:  :f:  :y: 
 :y:  :f:  :f:  :y: 
 :y:  :f:  :y: 
 :y:  :y: 
 :y: 
 :Love: 

انت فاكرنى بحبك بس لا دنا بيك فى البعد بحس 
بعرف مالك والى فى بالك والى بيخطر فيه بالنص 
انت فاكرنى بحبك بس لا دنا بيك فى البعد بحس 
بعرف مالك والى فى بالك والى بيخطر فيه بالنص 
شوفت غرام فى الدنيا كده تبقى بعيد ومعايا كدا ؟؟
****يبقى ازاى ياعنيا فاكرنى بعد ده كله بحبك بس!
تعرف لما بتبعد عنى عمرك ثانيه مابتغيب عنى 
تعرف لما بتبعد عنى عمرك ثانيه مابتغيب عنى 
ايوه بشوفك وبسمع صوتك وحاجات تانيه كتير تتحس
شوفت غرام فى الدنيا كده تبقى بعيد ومعايا كدا ؟؟
***
يبقى ازاى ياعنيا فاكرنى بعد ده كله بحبك بس!
لما بترجع ليا تقولى على جرالك بلقى تملى 
زى مقلبى حس وقلى عمرى مابخرج يوم عالنص
شوفت غرام فى الدنيا كده تبقى بعيد ومعايا كدا ؟؟
***
يبقى ازاى ياعنيا فاكرنى بعد ده كله بحبك بس!
بعرف مالك والى فى بالك والى بيخطر فيه بالنص 
انت فاكرنى بحبك بس لا دنا بيك فى البعد بحس 
بعرف مالك والى فى بالك والى بيخطر فيه بالنص
 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

رصيف نمرة خمسة
والشارع زحام
وساكت كلامنا
مالاقى كلام
تسالى يا خال
تدخن يا عم
تتوه المعانى فى لسانى لجام
كلاكس الترولى بيسور ودانى
وشحته المزين بياكل ودانى
يا نادل باريس تعال حاسبني
وجدول ديونه عشانه وعشاني
وعبد الله رشدى المحامى القدير
بيرفع قضية فى باب الوزير
على عم فكرى بتاع البليله
علشان مرة زعق
بصوته الجهير
بقالة الامانة ونصحى السروجى
عاملين شركة فى مشروع بوتيك
ونادوا لعبده الفرارجى يشاركهم
فرد بـ ألاطة ماحبش شريك
وجت وقعه سودة فى سوق الإمام
عشان عم لمعي بتاع الحمام
مقدرش يوصل لأى اتفاق
مع سبع افندى فى قضية سلام
واطفال عجايز فى مهد الطفولة
وأفلام قديمة وإعلان كاكولا
تمزمز تعيش لآخر حياتك
ولو باعوا فرخة هتاخد عمولة
ترماي بسنجة في روض الفرج
وأعمار تعدي ليجي الفرج
ولا البحر باين لآخره مراسي
ولا حد راسي منين الفرج
منين الفرج
رصيف نمرة خمسة
والشارع زحام
وساكت كلامنا
مالاقى كلام

----------


## ندى الايام

زي الهوا

زي الهوا يا حبيبي زي الهوا
وآه من الهوى يا حبيبي آه من الهوى
وخذتني من إيدي يا حبيبي ومشينا
تحت القمر غنينا وسهرنا وحكينا
وفي عز الكلام سكت الكلام
وأتاريني ماسك الهوا بإيدية
وآه من الهوى يا حبيبي
* * * 
وخذتني ومشينا والفرح يضمنا
ونسينا يا حبيبي مين إنت ومين أنا
حسيت إن هوانا ح يعيش مليون سنة
وبقيت وانت معايا الدنيا ملك إيدية
أأمر على هوايا تقول أمرك يا عينية
وفي عز الكلام سكت الكلام
وأتاريني ماسك الهوا بإيدية
وآه من الهوى يا حبيبي
* * * 
خايف ومشيت وأنا خايف
إيدي في إيدك وأنا خايف
خايف على فرحة قلبي
خايف على شوقي وحبي
وياما قلت لك أنا
واحنا في عز الهنا
قلت لك يا حبيبي
لا أنا قد الفرحة ديّ
وحلاوة الفرحة ديّ
خايف لا في يوم وليلة
ماألاقكش بين إيدية
تروح وتغيب عليّ
وقلت لي يا حبيبي ساعتها
دي دنيتي إنت اللي ملتها
وفي عز الكلام سكت الكلام
وأتاريني ماسك الهوا بإيدية
وآه من الهوى يا حبيبي
* * * 
وخذتني يا حبيبي ورحت طاير طاير
وفتني يا حبيبي وقلبي حاير حاير
وقلت لي راجع بكرة أنا راجع
وفضلت مستني بآمالي
ومالي البيت بالورد بالشوق بالحب بالأغاني
بشمع قايد بأحلى كلمة فوق لساني
كان ده حالي يا حبيبي لما جيت
رددنا الغنوة الحلوة سوى
ودبنا مع نور الشمع .. دبنا سوى
ودقنا حلاوة الحب .. دقناها سوى
وفي لحظة لقيتك يا حبيبي زي دوامة هوا
رميت الورد طفيت الشمع يا حبيبي
والغنوة الحلوة ملاها الدمع يا حبيبي
وفي عز الأمان ضاع مني الأمان
وأتاريني ماسك الهوا في إيدية
وآه من الهوى يا حبيبي

----------


## rosey19

كلمات رقيقه جداا جدا..تدل على حساس اصحابها الرومانسى الجميل.

كلمات كلها احساس ومعانى جميله.....

   يارب تكون لسه موجوده عند كل الناس.

شكرا لكل من كتب كلمات اغنيه رقيقه ..اعاد بها الى ذاكرتنا الحب والرومانسيه التى كانت موجوده فى اغانينا القديمه كلها

ويسلم ذوقكم   واختياراتكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

بتلوموني  ليه  ..  بتلوموني  ليه

لو  شفتم  عينيه  ..  حلوين  قد  إيه

ح تقولوا  إنشغالي  وسهد  الليالي

مش  كتير  عليه ..  ليه  بتلوموني


* * *

أسير  الحبايب  يا قلبي  يا دايب

في  موجة  عبير  من  الشعر  الحرير

ع الخدود  يهفهف  ويرجع  يطير

والناس  بيلوموني  وأعمل  إيه  يا  قلبي

عايزين  يحرموني  منه  ليه  يا  قلبي


* * *

من  يوم  حبه  ما  لمس  قلبي

فتح  الباب  للشوق  يلعب  بي

وهو  حبيبي  وهو  نصيبي

وهو  النور  لعينيه  وقلبي

وهو  شبابي  وهو  صحابي

وهو قرايبي  وكل  حبايبي

و الناس  بيلوموني  وأعمل  إيه  يا  قلبي

عايزين  يحرموني  منه  ليه  يا  قلبي

----------


## kethara

[ALIGN=CENTER]

و دارت الأيام 

 دارت الأيام
ومرت الأيام
ما بين بعاد وخصام
وقابلته....نسيت اني خصمته
ونسيت الليل اللي سهرته
وسامحت عذاب قلبي وحيرته
ما اعرفش ازاي ازاي ازاي انا كلمته
ما اقدرش على بعد حبيبي
انا ليه مين انا ليه مين الا حبيبي

قابلني والأشواق في عنيه
سلم
سلم وخد ايدي في ايديه
وهمس لي قالي الحق عليه
نسيت ساعتها بعدنا ليه
فين دموعي للي ما نامت ليالي
بابتسامه من عيونوا نسهالي
امر عذاب....واحلى عذاب
عذاب الحب..عذاب الحب للأحباب
ما اقدرتش اصبر يوم على بعده
ده الصبر عايز عايز صبر لوحده




وصفولي الصبر
لقيته خيال وكلام في الحب
يا دوب يا دوب ينقال
واهرب من قلبي اروح على فين
ليالينا الحلوة في كل مكان
مليناها حب احنا الأثنين
وملينا الدنيا امل
امل وحنان
عيني عيني على العاشقين
حيارى مظلومين
عالصبر مش قادرين

ودارت الأيام
ومرت الأيام
وهل الفجر بعد الهجر
بلونه الوردي بيصبح
ونور الصبح صحى الفرح
وقال للحب قوم نفرح
من فرحتي فرحتي تهت مع الفرحه
من فرحتي فرحتي لا بنام ولا بصحى
ولقيتني معاك بعيش معاك بعيش في ربيع
ما فيش كده ما فيش كده ما فيش كده بين شوق ما ينتهيش
وشوق وشوق وشوق ثاني ابتدى


[/ALIGN

----------


## اسكندرانى

ياغايب ليه ما تسال 
ع حبابك الي يحبونك
ما يناموا اليل لعيونك
انا بفكر فيك
تبعد عني وتنساني
محتاجك جنبي ترعاني
تنسيني جروحي
واحزاني انااااااااااااا
مشتاق لعنيك
يا حبيبي



لاتروح
بعيد انت
نصيبي
وفقلبي
الوحيد
انت الي
بقلبي
والله تفداك
الدنيا كلها
يا حبيبي


حبك غير حياتي
نساني
جروحي واهاتي
ذكرني
بكل حكاياتي
خلاني ادوب
انت غرامي كله
يا شمس عمري وظله
ضلك ها العالم كله
عن حبك ماتوب

----------


## اسكندرانى

بقى طبيعى عليا اشوفك جاى عليا اللى فبالى ياحبيبى انساك

ماهو حقيقى الواحدة بتيجى وتنسى كلامها قصاد  ... اللى راحتها معاه

كل مااشوفك اقول   .... لا مش معقول

انا قلبى ازاى ... بقى بيك مشغول وبسرعة كده

يعنى اللى حبو اوام .... مش اى كلام

عمرى ياحبيبى ماشوفت غرام .... انا شكله كده



كانوا زمان يقلولى وياما حكولى

عشان كده ....  من كل غرام انا اخاف

بس اهو طعم الدنيا معاك حاجة تانية

 واللى ..... مسمعش حبيبى اهو شاف



كل مااشوفك اقول   .... لا مش معقول

انا قلبى ازاى ... بقى بيك مشغول وبسرعة كده

يعنى اللى حبو اوام .... مش اى كلام

عمرى ياحبيبى ماشوفت غرام .... انا شكله كده

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى

يا عالم بكرة يا حبيبى مخبيلنا ايه

يا خوفى بكرة يا حبيبى مشوفكش فيه

ايامنا بجد بخاف منها .... 

مهما بتوعدنا بخونها

وبخاف تنسى اللى بتوعد بيه .....

دى الليله اللى بقلك فيها 

خايفه مقبلكش انا بعديها

والدنيا دى ايه ناويلنا عليه

يا نعيش مع بعض حبيبى يا نموت احنا الاتنين

اوعدنى نكون يا حبيبى مع بعضنا فى الحالتيين

دى الحاجه اللى تضيع دولقت نلقيها ازاى بعدين 



قدامنا الاحلام شايفنها .... ومعشنهاش

قربنا انا وانت كتير منها .... ومطلنهاش

نهرب على فين من ايامنا ....

دايما خايفين على احلامنا ....

لا تضيع وانا وانت منلحقهاش ....

يا نعيش مع بعض حبيبى يا نموت احنا الاتنين

اوعدنى نكون يا حبيبى مع بعضنا فى الحالتيين

دى الحاجه اللى تضيع دولقت نلقيها ازاى بعدين

----------


## أحلى كلمة

[frame="13 80"]عبد المطلب

يا اهل المحبة








يا اهل المحبة ادونى حبة من سعدكم

اسعد فؤادى وابلغ مرادى يوم زيكم

يااهل المحبة المحبة ادونى حبه

يا هل المحبة ادونى حبة

يا هل المحبة كل الاحبة شايفين هنا

اشمعنى قلبى مظلوم فى حبى واحترت انا

من طول اسايا اشكى هوايا وبقولكم

يااهل المحبة المحبة ادونى حبه

يا هل المحبة ادونى حبة[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

نسيني الدنيا  ...  نسيني العالم 

دوبني حبيبي 

وسبني اقولك ... احلي كلام 

لو الف الدنيا ... لو الف العالم 

مش ممكن زي غرامك انت .... الاقي غرام 

لو اقولك اني بحبك 

الحب شوية عليك 

لو ثانية انا ببعد عنك 

برجع مشتاق لعنيك 

ضمني خليك ويايه 

دوبني ودوب في هوايه 

تعال نعيش اجمل ايام 



كان اجمل يوم في حياتي 

يوم ماقابلتك ياحياتي 

ماقدرتش ..اتحمل ...

من غير ماافكر لحظة 

لقيتني بدوب في هواك 

خدتني من كل الناس عشت في اجمل احساس 

ونسيت ياحبيبي الدنيا معاك 

آه ه ه ه 

لو اقولك اني بحبك 

الحب شوية عليك 

لو ثانية انا ببعد عنك 

برجع مشتاق لعنيك 

ضمني خليك ويايه 

دوبني ودوب في هوايه 

تعال نعيش اجمل ايام 

لو اقولك 



انا شايلك جوه عنيّه 

والدنيا دي شاهده عليّه 

انا جنبك وبحبك 

مش ممكن اقدر انا يا حبيبي فى يوم انساك 

بتمني العمر يطول وافضل احبك علي طول 

ده انا ياما حلمت اكون وياك 

آه ه ه ه 

لو اقولك اني بحبك 

الحب شوية عليك 

لو ثانية انا ببعد عنك 

برجع مشتاق لعنيك 

ضمني خليك ويايه 

دوبني ودوب في هواية 

تعال نعيش اجمل ايام

----------


## اسكندرانى

وانا اقدر احب من تانى 

دا انا من وقت للتانى بناديك

لو انسا قلبى انا فاكر

 دا فى الاول وفى الاخر انا ليك

وانا اقدر احب من تانى 

دا انا من وقت للتانى بناديك

وانت اللى مش سامع ... وكل الدنيا سمعانى

لو انسا قلبى انا فاكر 

دا فى الاول وفى الاخر انا ليك

وبقولها من الاخر ياريتك تبقى علشانى

حبيت ايامى بيك

 وبعشها ليك 

ولا عمرى حبت من قبليك

طب هنسا ليه

 وانا قد ايه

 كلمت نفسى عليك تانى



معاك يا حبيبى 

نستنى حاجات جوايا تعبتنى

سنين قبلك مخصماها 

معاك دلوقتى صالحتنى

مليش غيرك انت فى الدنيا 

ومفيش فى حياتى ناس تانيه

وازاى ودى بردة تيجى منى

 مفكرش فى هواك ثانيه

بعيد او جمبى وانا فاكراك 

لو انت فين انا شايفاك

وانا لو مع مين يا حبيبى بقلبى معاك

حبيت ايامى بيك

 وبعشها ليك 

ولا عمرى حبت من قبليك

طب هنسا ليه

 وانا قد ايه

 كلمت نفسى عليك تانى

----------


## kethara

كل شيئ راح
راح وانقضى
واللى بينا خلاص مضى
بس وحياة اللى فات
 واللى اصبح زكريات
عمرى ما حبيت ولا أتمنيت
 غيرك انت
يا حبيبى



ايوة وحياة اللى كان بينا وراح
واللى مش قادرة اصدق انه راح
عمرى ما انشغلت عنك
حتى لما زعلت منك
غصب عنى قلبى خدنى
وراح يصالحك
غصب عنى قلبى فاتنى
وراح مسامحك
بس وحياة اللى فات
واللى أصبح زكريات
عمرى ما حبيت ولا أتمنيت
غيرك انت يا حبيبى
يا حبيبى



ايوة وحياة اللى كان 
بينا وضاع
واللى ما اعرف كان
 لقا والا وداع
قلبى كان وياك فى بعدك
زى ما كان لك فى قربك
بكرة تندم
لا يارب فى يوم ما تندم
حب وأفرح
بس اوعى تانى تجرح
بس وحياة اللى فات
واللى أصبح زكريات
عمرى ما حبيت ولا أتمنيت
غيرك انت يا حبيبى
يا حبيبى

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="12 70"]


مش كنت تتكلم

 مش كنت تتكام شايفنى
باسيب ايديك وباضيع
نادينى وقولى ليه بتبيع
لو غلطه اتعلم
ازاى كده هنرجع 
هوانا معاتش زى زمان
وفين يجمعنا تانى مكان
الفرقه دى بتوجع



لعينيك باسهر ليلالى ورا ليالى
والا دنيا حلوة بتحلالى 
مليت حبيبى اناديك
يرضيك كده فات كتير وانا مستنى
مالقتش حاجة تطمنى
وحاموت عشان الاقيك



هوة انت مستكتر 
اعيش وانا روحى رايحه عليك
طب اعمل ايه واقرب ليك
ليه بس متأخر
الوقت بيعدى وليل الشوق مطمنيش
حبيبى ازاى مترجعليش 
مرتاح لمين بعدى



مش كنت تتكام شايفنى
باسيب ايديك وباضيع
نادينى وقولى ليه بتبيع
لو غلطه تعلم
ازاى كده هنرجع 
هوانا معاتش زى زمان
وفين يجمعنا تانى مكان
الفرقه دى بتوجع
مش كنت تتكلم

[/frame]*

----------


## kethara

انا بعشق البحر
زيك ياحبيبي حنون 
وساعات زيك مجنون
ومهاجر ومسافر 
وساعات زيك حيران 
وساعات زيك زعلان
وساعات مليان بالصبر
انا بعشق البحر



انا بعشق السما 
علشان زيك مسامحة
مزروعة نجوم وفرحة
وحبيبة وغريبة
وعشان زيك بعيدة
وساعات زيك قريبة
بعيون متنغمة
انا بعشق السما



انا بعشق الطريق
لانه فيه لقانا
وفرحنا وشقانا
وصحابنا وشبابنا
وفيه ضحكت دموعنا
وفيه بكيت شموعنا
وضاع فيه الصديق
انا بعشق الطريق



انا بعشق البحر
وبعشق السما
وبعشق الطريق
لانهم حياة
وانت يا حبيبي
انت كل الحياة

----------


## محمد أمير

*[frame="12 70"]


أنا كنت عيدك
تنقص نجوم السما.. أزيدك
الفجر يغرق .. آخد بإيدك
و أجمع سواد الألم بعيني
و أصب نبض الهوى في وريدك

 

أنا كنت عبدك في عز ضعفي
و كنت يوم التجلي سيدك
و إذا كفرتي بسحر صوتي
حغني رغم العطش نشيدك

 

تموت آيات النغم في حلقي 
أنطق بسر الحياة أريدك
تكتب سنين الخرس نهايتي
أنطق بسر الوجود أعيدك
أنا كنت عيدك

 

 إذا نسيتي حاكون نهايتي
و إذا وفيتي حاكون شهيدك
و كل ما ارحل حتكوني غايتي
و كل ما أرجع حاكون وليدك

أنا كنت عيدك

 [/frame]*

----------


## الشحرورة

*
شط إسكندرية يا شط الهوى

رحنا إسكندرية رمانا الهوى

يا دنيا هنية و ليالي رضية

أحملها بعينيه شط إسكندرية

البحر و رياحو و الفلك الغريب

يحملها جراحو و يرحل في المغيب

يتمهل شوية و يتودع شوية

و تعانق المية شط إسكندرية

ليالي مشيتك يا شط الغرام

و إن أنا نسيتك ينساني المنام

و الشاهد عليه غنوة أمارية

و النسمة البحرية و شط إسكندرية
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

بين ايديك أنا

 بنسى روحي بين ايديك

صعبة عيش بالدنيا ديه إلا بيك

كل يوم بيفوت عليا

حبي ليك بيزيد شوية

كل يوم بيفوت عليا

حبي ليك بيزيد شوية

محتجالك جنب مني

أوعى ليلة تغيبها عني



معاك رجعتلي تاني حياتي ودنيتي

معاك بعيش حقيقي في الدنيا جنتي

وياك شفت بعيوني طريقي وسكتي

ماليش غيرك حبيبي معاك حاسة بأمان

وطول ما انت معايا ما بخافش من الزمان

محتاجة ليك حقيقي قرب مني كمان

قرب مني كمان



معاك رجعتلي تاني حياتي ودنيتي

معاك بعيش حبيبي في الدنيا جنتي

وياك شفت بعيوني طريقي وسكتي

ماليش غيرك حبيبي معاك حاسة بأمان

وطول ما انت معايا ما بخافش من الزمان

محتاجة ليك حقيقي قرب مني كمان

قرب مني كمان

----------


## اسكندرانى

أشكى لمين .. وأحكى لمين .. الدنيا بتلعب بينا


تهنا سنين .. ولا عارفين .. بكرة جايب إيه لينا

بينا .. بالفرحة بينا .. قبل الجراح ما تدق بابنا

بينا .. دى الدنيا لينا .. بكرة الزمان يسرق شبابنا

و ليه هنضيع عمرنا ليه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه 



هما يومين .. مش دايمين .. مكتوبين علينا

نقضى ساعات .. فرحانين .. و ساعات بتبكينا

لينا .. الفرحة لينا .. بالحب ننسى كل اللى فاتنا 

ويا الرحلة الطويلة .. ننسا اللى فات كله فى حياتنا

و ليه هنضيع عمرنا ليه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه 



ضحكتنا .. شمعتنا .. بينوروا ليالينا 

خطوتنا .. رحلتنا .. بتقرب أمانينا 

لينا .. أحلى أمانينا .. ليه الزمان يكسر قلوبنا

بينا و مادين إيدينا .. واللى يصيبنا أهو من نصيبنا

و ليه هنضيع عمرنا ليه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه ؟

إيه راح ناخد من دا إيه

----------


## اسكندرانى

بتمون ع ضحكي انا بتمون ... 

بتمون عالدمعه والك بتمون ...

بتمون يا قلبي 

عينك على قلبي

 ماكان يمكن لو ما انت تكون


معذور لو جن القلب معذور 

بعيون عم تغزل حلا معذور

مين اللي ما بيحبك

 يا ويلي من قلبك 

مغرور قلبك يا حلو مغرور



بتمون على الدقه

 ولولا القلب شو بيبقى 

حبيبي ان غبت راح بشقى

 راح بشقى   راح بشقى

عينك على قلبي 

شوي و شوي وتوقى 

قلبي حنون مابيلقى ..  مابيلقى



مابخون لو حبك الي بتخون 

بجنون شو بحبك انا بجنون

بتمون ياعمري

قلبي مش بامري 

صفّا بامرك ها القلب مرهون

معذور لو جن القلب معذور 

بعيون عم تغزل حلا معذور

مين اللي ما بيحبك

 يا ويلي من قلبك 

مغرور قلبك يا حلو مغرور



بتمون على الدقه

 ولولا القلب شو بيبقى 

حبيبي ان غبت راح بشقى

 راح بشقى   راح بشقى

عينك على قلبي 

شوي و شوي وتوقى 

قلبي حنون مابيلقى ..  مابيلقى

----------


## محمد أمير

[B]

فاتت جنبنا

فاتت جنبنا أنا وهوه ..
 وضحكت لنا أنا وهوه
رديت وكمان رديت ..
 وفضلت أرد لحد ما فاتت
ونسيت روحي وصحيت .
. أتاريها خذت الشمس وغابت
وانشغلت وقبل ما يطول انشغالي
رحت سائل روحي واحترت في سؤالي
أنا بافكر ليه وبشغل روحي ليه
أعرف منين إنها قاصداني أنا مش هو
وأعرف منين أن الضحكة دي مش له هو 
.. وليه أنا ليه مش هو



مرة ثانية برضة صدفة ..
 كنت أنا وهو في طريقنا
شفنا خطوة حلو جاية .. 
وضل تالت بيسابقنا
التفت لقيتها هية ..
 حاجة مش معقولة هيه .. هيه



وابتديت أسمع في قلبي ..
 لحن حب جديد عليَّ
سمعت منها كام كلمة ..
 ما قالتش منهم ولا كلمة
بس أنا حسيت ..
 ولأول مرة باعيش وأحس
ولقيتني بدوب في كلام الهمس .
. اللي مالوش حس



ضحكت تاني نفس الضحكة .
. وراحت ماشية
زي الدنيا ما تيجي في ثانية ..
 وتمشي في ثانية
بصيت لصاحبي لقيته .
. جنبي وما هوش جنبي
عايز يقول كلمة ..
 اتقالت جوه في قلبي



كنت عايز أسأله ..
 هو كمان حس بيها وانشغل هو كمان
ورجعت أقول أنا بافكر ليه ..
 وباشغل روحي ليه
أعرف منين أنها قصداني ..
 أنا مش هو
وأعرف منين أن الضحكة دي ..
 مش له هو وليه أنا ليه مش هو



روحت أنا روحت ..
 روحت ومش عارف مالي
ما اعرفش إيه اللي جرالي
فرحان عايز أضحك .
. مهموم عايز أبكي
لا دموعي طايلها ..
 ولا لاقي حتى أشكي



حبيتها أيوه أنا حبيتها ..
 مش قادر أنسى ضحكتها
مش يمكن دي فرحة عمري ..
 والفرحة ما صدقت لقيتها
كان فين اليوم ده غايب عني ..
 كان فين تسلم لي وتسلم ضحكتها
وبعد يومين ابتدا قلبي ..
 يصحى من الفرحة وصحاني
يسألني امتى ح نشوفها .. 
وأنا أقول له نشوفها فين تاني



والليالي دوبتني 
وشيبت فكري وظنوني
لما طيف الغيرة شوفته ..
 بيترسم قدام عيوني
إن لقيت صاحبي بيضحك .
. أقول دي لازم قابلته
وإن لمحت في عينه شكوى ..
 أقول دي لازم خاصمته
ما لقتش طريق قدامي يرحمني من العذاب
غير إني أدور وأسال ..
 وأعرف منها الجواب



وعرفت طريقها عرفته ..
 وشقيت على بال ما عرفته
وبعت كلمتين مش أكتر من سطرين ..
قلت لها ريحيني قولي لي أنا فين ..
وجاني الرد جاني لقيتها بتستناني ..
 وقالت لي أنا من الأول
باضحك لك يا اسمراني
أنا .. أنا أيوه أنا أنا أنا مش هوه




الله يديمكم يا مطر[/B]

----------


## اسكندرانى

سلامتك من الآه.. 

سلامتك من الآه.. 

سلامتك من الآه.. 

قبل ما تنــزل صدرك 

أحسها بصدري والله

اااااه ... أأأأأأه  .... اااااه



بيا ولا بيك 

ريت الألم والآه 

بيا ولا بيك

شلون أخليك 

وحدك أتصيح الآه

سلامتك من الآه.. 

قبل ما تنــزل صدرك 

أحسها بصدري والله



حبيبى .... عيون حبيبى 

حبيبى ... روح حبيبى 

لو أدري دمعي يفيد

ويشيل همك

لأجمع دموع الناس

وأبكيها يمك

سعادتي من سعادتك 

وراحتي هي راحتك



بيا ولا بيك 

ريت الألم والآه 

بيا ولا بيك

شلون أخليك 

وحدك أتصيح الآه

سلامتك من الآه.. 

قبل ما تنــزل صدرك 

أحسها بصدري والله



حبيبى .... عيون حبيبى 

حبيبى ... روح حبيبى 

حبيبي  .... حبيبى ... حبيبى 

لأشيل الحزن منك 

و أرجع لك ضحكتك

أنت عيوني الاثنين 

ومن صحتي على صحتك

سعادتي من سعادتك 

وراحتي هي راحتك



بيا ولا بيك 

ريت الألم والآه 

بيا ولا بيك

شلون أخليك 

وحدك أتصيح الآه

سلامتك من الآه.. 

قبل ما تنــزل صدرك 

أحسها بصدري والله

----------


## الشحرورة

*

وحياة أمى م انا سايبك
كلها يوم وهاكون جايبك
هاعمل قتيل
هاعمل مجنون
ويا انا يا انا يا حكايتك



نيمت العجله
كده على الجنط
وحلفت لاجيبها
وحياة طنط
هتروحى مارينا
والا العجمى
وراكى لغاية شبرا منت



وحياة أمى ما انا سايبك
كلها يوم
وهاكون جايبك
هاعمل قتيل
هاعمل مجنون
ويا انا يا حكايتك



معلشى يا جماعه جايز الأعنية مش حلوة
بس عجبنى الإصرار والتحدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دماغ بقى ناشفه

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## kethara

حبيبي وانت بعيد ... مشتاق للمسة ايد 
من غير ولا همسه 

غمض ومد ايديك.... اول  فكر فيك
 حتحس باللمسه 


بتقول لوحدك آه  ... وبقول لوحدي آه 
وبتتسمع واحده 

تبكي عينيا عليك ... تبكي عليا عنيك 
هيه دموع واحده 


عارفك وحاسس بيك ... وبشوف عينيك بعنيك
 وكانى بين حضنك 

وساعات عيونى كتير ... تبكي عليك من غير 
حزني ولا حزنك 


حبيبي وانت بعيد   ... مشتاق للمسة ايد 
من غير ولا همسه 

غمض ومد ايديك ...  اول ما فكر فيك
 حتحس باللمسه 

لو كل روح في مكان ... لينا حبيبي مكان
 دايما بيجمعنا 

لا زمان ولا انسان ... ولا خوف ولا نسيان
 ولا موت هيمنعنا 

بتقول لوحدك آه  ... وبقول لوحدي آه 
وبتتسمع واحده 

تبكي عينيا عليك ... تبكي عليا عنيك 
هيه دموع واحده 


حبيبي.... 
بينك وبينى وعود ... مهما بعدنا نعود
اول ما نتمنى نعدي اي حدود 

حبيبي.... 
انا روحي طيف حواليك  

بتلمسه بعنيك  ... وتحسه بشعورك
حبيبي....حبيبي 


حبيبي وانت بعيد  ... مشتاق للمسة ايد 
من غير ولا همسه 

غمض ومد ايديك ... اول ما اول ما فكر فيك
 حتحس باللمسه

----------


## صفحات العمر

*الحب الحقيقى*
*بيعيش يا حبيبى*
*بيعلمنا نسامح*
*وينسينا امبارح*
*بيعلمنا نفكر دايما*
*فى ايامنا اللي جاية*
*لو نبعد ثوانى بيرجعنا تانى*
*واجرى عليك ياحبيبى واقولك*
*حقك عليه*
*هو داه الحب الحقيقى*
*الحب الحقيقى هو*
*اللى يحلى مرار الايام*
*ولو غلبتنا دموع عنينا*
*نندهله بيجلنا اوام*
*انا عايزك على طول ويايا*
*فى الفرح وفي الجرح معايا*
*ولا خطوة امشيها ولا بداية*
*غير ايدك فى ايديه*
*مش عايزك ولا يوم تظلمني*
*فى الحلوة وفي المرة قاسمنى*
*من غير ما اتكلم تفهمنى*
*من نظرة عينيه*
*هو داه الحب الحقيقى*
*اوعدنى لا نبكى ونتألم*
*ولا نعرف غيرة ولا فراق*
*اوعدني ان انا وانت نعلم*
*حكايتنا لكل العشاق*
*انا عايزك تبقى انت زمانى*
*ومكانك فى الدنيا مكانى*
*كل ما اقولك عايز تانى*
*من حبك تسقيني*
*انا مطرح ما الدنيا تاخدنى*
*وخطاوى الايام تبعدنى*
*مش ممكن هتفارق حضنى*
*ولا هتغيب عن عينى*
*هو داه الحب الحقيقى*

* محمد فؤاد*

----------


## محمد أمير

*


ايوه سبتك غصب عني
القدر كان أقوى مني
بس وحياتك ماخنتش
غلطتي إني ماقلتش
عن سبب بعدي ورحيلي
لما كنت بتندهيلي ..ارجعي لي

انت أول حب عشته
أنت آخر حب عشته
أحلى حلم في يوم حلمته
صدقيني وارجعي لي
ارجعي لي ارجعي لي آه....... آه

نفس أقلك لسه دايب في اشتياقي 
ولي بسكتني خوفي وكبريائي
زي ماضيعت من عمرك كتير
جيت أقدم لك أنا حبي الكبير 
كنت بنفسي أوهبك عمري اللي باقي 
انت أول حب عشته 
أنت آخر حب عشته
صدقيني وارجعي لي 

ارجعي لي ارجعي لي آه .... آه
غيرك أنت ياحبيبتي وده اختباري 
يعني بعدك عني ح يكون انهياري
اغفري لي قسوة الجرح اللي فات
افتحي لي باب للأمنيات
انسي ليل البعد منحته لك نهاري
أحلى حلم في يوم حلمته
صدقيني وارجعي لي 
ارجعي لي ارجعي لي آه ....... آه*

----------


## صفحات العمر

نجاة الصغيرة 







*أه لو تعرف
يا حبيب قلبي
و إنت معايا بحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي
الحب دة مقدرش عليه

:: ::

بص في قلبي
يا عيون قلبي
شوف كام حاجة بتتمناك
فرحة و شوق و أماني كبيرة
و ليالي حب بتستناك
بحبك حب خلاني بخاف
من فرحتي جانبك
يشوفها حد يحسدها و يحسدني
على حبك
و بحبك حب يا ويلي
ياويلي يا ويلي منه
مسهرني محيرني و روحي فيه
و بحبك حب يا ويلي
ياويلي ويلي يا ويلي
مدوبني و حبيته و خدت عليه
أه لو تعرف
يا حبيب قلبي
و إنت معايا بحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي
الحب دة مقدرش عليه

:: ::

يا أغلى حاجة ليا
و ليا مين غير قلبك إنت
يا أجمل حاجة فيا
و فيا إيه غير حبك إنت
شفايفي لما أجيب سيرتك
بيحلو الكلام فيهم
عينيا كل مابشوفك
بحب أسهر لياليهم
مين يوم ماقابلتك
والدنيا لها طعم جديد
و الجنة اللي بيحكوا عنها
مابقتش بعيد
كل غنوة حب فيها حاجة منك
كل نسمة فجر بتكلمني عنك
كل شيء بيهون عليا مدام بحبك
أه لو تعرف
يا حبيب قلبي
و إنت معايا بحس بإيه
خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي
الحب دة مقدرش عليه*

----------


## Amira

> مين اللى قال الدنيا دى وسية
> فيها عبيد ملك إيد و فيها السيد
> سوانا رب الناس سواسية
> لا حد فينا يزيد و لا يخس إيد
> 
> .......
> جينا الحياة زى النبات أبرياء
> لا رضعنا كدب و لا اتفطمنا برياء
> طب ليه رمانا السيف على الزيف
> ...






> و تستمر الحياة 
> بين ابتسامة و آه
> فيها اللى تاه فى دجاه*
> و اللى ضميره هداه
> 
> .....
> و كل ضيقة و بعدها وسعة
> و أهى دى الحقيقة بس منسية
> و كلنا ولاد تسعة و بنسعى
> ...


*يااااااه أخيراً و هنا في المنتدى* 
*من أحسن و أفضل أغاني المسلسلات اللي مش هاتتكرر تاني أعتقد* 
*بتخلي العين تتكلم... شكراً hamada1980*

----------


## صفحات العمر

[color=white]فرشت رمل البحر ونامت و اتغطت بالشمس
وصارت مثل النار اعصابي امتى الحلوة تحس
طيورك يا بحر تغازلها و تشرب من إيديها 
و امواجك تركض فرحانة و تبوس رجليها
و الرمل يذوب من الغيرة يحضنها يغطيها
و انا مثلك يابحر و اكثر معجب جدا بيها
يا صاحبة الجسد الخمري .. 
رمل البحر أدفـى أو صدري .
من عمري لعمرك يا عمري ..
انت اتمنى و بس .
يا شمس انتظري و لا تغيبي .. 
خليني استمتع بحبيبي
هي حياتي هي نصيبي 
هي حبيبتي و بس .



كلمات : اسعد الغريري"

كـــاظم الســاهر

----------


## محمد أمير

*

مــــــعاك

تحلو الدنيا اكتر
معاك..........
بدوب فى الليل وبسهر
معاك..........
.بتوه فى دنيا تانيه من غير ما احتار  وافكر
معاك......
بروح فى بحور بعيده
معاك.......
باملا الدنيا الجديده
معاك............
فرحه واغانى وامانى وحاجات كتير سعيده
معاك...................
يا حب عمرى كله
معاك.............
بنسى العالم دا كله
معاك.......
عايز احكى لك حكايتى واصرخ للكون واقول له
معاك...........
بتخضر الامانى
معاك..............
واشوفها بشكل تانى
معاك...........
بلقى كل اللى راح بلقى نفسى ومكانى
معاك...........
النار بتبقى جنة
معاك..........
مفيش خصام مابينا
معاك..........
بلقى الاحلام حقيقه وطريقنا ورود وحنه
معاك...............
بتدوب فى الليل اهاتى
معاك............
بتتغير حياتى
معاك ..........
كل نجوم الليالى بتغنى لى ليلاتى
معاك.............
كل المدن بلادى
معاك...........
الحب هو زادى
معاك.............
كل ما اشوفك يا عمرى يبقى دا يوم ميلادى
معاااااااااااااااااااااااك*

----------


## الشحرورة

*[frame="1 80"]


كان ياما كان
كان فيه عصفور 
قلبه صغير
ريشه قصير
حلمه يرفرف بره السور
كان إنسان من طين من نور
كان بيدور 
ع اللى يخضر قلب الناس 
القاسى البور 
كان ياما كان
قلب الحدوتة رق و حن
رق وحن
على البنوتة فى زمن اتجن
زمن الناس فى قلوبها وحوش
زمن الغاب وان ناموا وشوش
تحزن غش و تضحك زور

كان ياما كان
كان فيه عصفور 
قلبه صغير
ريشه قصير
حلمه يرفرف بره السور
كان إنسان من طين من نور
كان بيدور 
ع اللى يخضر قلب الناس 
القاسى البور 

كان ياما كان
أحلام بضفاير قلب و بس
ذنبها إيه
لو قلبها طاير حب و حس
بنوتة فى حدوتة تنام
و بتجرى وراها الأيام
هى و كل بنات الحور

كان ياما كان
كان فيه عصفور 
قلبه صغير
ريشه قصير
حلمه يرفرف بره السور
كان إنسان من طين من نور
كان بيدور 
ع اللى يخضر قلب الناس 
القاسى البور [/frame]*

----------


## kethara

وبنحبك يا دنيا بجد .ومهما تعملى فينا
بنسحب شوق يفوق الحد..ونحضن بكرة باديتا

واه من بكرة وعميله. واه من اللى الزمن شايلة
واه من حلم عالى لفوق. ولسة الكف مش طايلة

وبنحبك يا دنيا بجد .ومهما تعملى فينا
بنسحب شوق يفوق الحد..ونحضن بكرة باديتا

يا دنيا دبت انا فيكى..وتوهتينى فى عنيكى
يا دنيا دبت انا فيكى..وتوهتينى فى عنيكى

اموت لو عشت من غيرك.واعيش لما اموت فيكى

وبنحبك يا دنيا بجد .ومهما تعملى فينا
بنسحب شوق يفوق الحد..ونحضن بكرة باديتا



يا ارض الخوف يا لامانة امانة تسيبى جوانا
يا ارض الخوف يا لامانة امانة تسيبى جوانا

براءة طفل كان عايز يشوف الصبح ويانا

وبنحبك يا دنيا بجد .ومهما تعملى فينا
بنسحب شوق يفوق الحد..ونحضن بكرة باديتا

وجنب الشوك يعيش الورد يرجع قلبنا لينا
وجنب الشوك يعيش الورد يرجع قلبنا لينا

وبعد التوهه جزر ومد نلاقى نفسنا لينا

وبنحبك يا دنيا بجد .ومهما تعملى فينا
بنسحب شوق يفوق الحد..ونحضن بكرة باديتا

----------


## صفحات العمر

آه يا لاللّى ياعينى يا لاللّى 
ع اللى إتغرب راح ولا قالى
اللى غاب عن عينى 
مِّـتى ياناس يجينى 
بحنانة يغطينى 
يشـوف اللـى حصلى 
آه يا لاللّى ياعينى يا لاللّى 
ع اللى إتغرب راح ولا قالى
فات شالة الحرير 
وطاقيتة الكشمير 
راح يغيب كتير؟ 
ومين ياناس ..
يقــــــولى 
آه يا لاللّى ياعينى يا لاللّى 
ع اللى إتغرب راح ولا قالى
لما يقوم من نومة 
مين يناولة هدومة 
راح يواسية ف همومة 
ومين يا نـــاس 
يقـــــولى
آه يا لاللّى ياعينى يا لاللّى 
ع اللى إتغرب راح ولا قالى

فريق وسط البلد

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا قلبى ليك 

انا روحى فيك 

من كتر حبى بخاف عليك 

انا قلبى ليك 

انا روحى فيك 

من كتر حبى بخاف عليك 



ولو بعيد 

شيفاك العين 

وان قولت اه 

اقول اهين 

ولو بعيد 

شيفاك العين 

وان قولت اه 

اقول اهين 

ولو فرحان او كانت حزين

 هتلاقنى حسس بيك 



انا قلبى كان 

ملهوش مكان 

جنبك حبيبى حس بامان 

عيشه بهواك 

ومصدقك

 ديما بشوقى مستنيك 



ومهما طال مشوراى معاك

 كل السنين يا حبيبى فداك 

ومهما طال مشوراى معاك

 كل السنين يا حبيبى فداك 

ما يهمنيش طول ما انا وياك 

المهم شيفك بعينى 

انا قلبى ليك

----------


## kethara

أصالة

مابحبش حد إلا أنت
ولا نفسي كمان يا حياتي
من بعد ما حبك وحده
غطى على حبي لذاتي
حبك شال الأنانية 
خلى مكانها الحنية
وصبحت بكل كياني 
ما بحبش حد الا انت



ما بحبش حد الا انت
مع اني بحب الناس
وانت حبك نوع تاني
يفرق جوه الاحساس
حب العالم يا حياتي
يشبه حبى لأخواتى
لكن حبك يا حبيبي 
اعلى وعلى العين
 والراس
مابحبش حد إلا أنت



مابحبش حد إلا أنت
ولا نفسي كمان يا حياتي
من بعد ما حبك وحده
غطى على حبي لذاتي
حبك شال الأنانية
 خلى مكانها الحنية
وصبحت بكل كياني
 ما بحبش حد الا انت



مابحبش حد إلا أنت
والعالم يجي وراك
وانت صدقك في هوايا
خلاك في عيوني ملاك
حب العالم يا حياتي
يشبه حبى لأخواتى
لكن حبك يا حبيبي 
رقاك عندي وعلاك
مبحبش حد الا أنت



مابحبش حد إلا أنت
ولا نفسي كمان يا حياتي
من بعد ما حبك وحده
غطى على حبي لذاتي
حبك شال الأنانية 
خلى مكانها الحنية
وصبحت بكل كياني
 ما بحبش حد الا انت

----------


## rosey19

اعنيه طلى بالابيض لماجده الرومى

    طلى بالابيض طلى يا زهره نيسان

  طلى ياحلوه وهلى بهالوجه الريان

       واميرك ماسك ايدكى   وقلوب الكل حواليكى

   والحب بيشتى عليكى  ورد وبيلسان

     قلبى بيدعيلك يا بنتى بها الليله الشعلانى

   يا اميره قلبى انتى سلمنا الامانه

   ما تنسى اهلك يا صغيره

  بعنينا ما صرتى كبيره

    ضلى معنا وطيرى وطيرى ع جناح الامان

    شعى متل ها الطرحه يا اغلى البنات

     صلى تعيشو بها الفرحه لباقى الحياه

     وربى من السما يباركن

    كيف ما توجهت يرافقكن

  بايام الصعبه ينصركن  

   ع  كل الا حزان

      قلك نعم من قلبه وفرح كل الناس

    رديها ع قلبو حب وشعلانى احساس

    ومنقولك  مع السلامه

  روحى تحميكى الكرامه

    تبقى محابسكم علامه

    للحب والحنان

----------


## صفحات العمر

غريبة الناس غريبة الدنيا ديا 
أعز الناس بيتغيّر عليا 
ما فيش احساس ما فيش ولا ذكرى ليا 
خلصنا خلاص أنا ماشي وجيبها فيا
لو كنت عملت خاطر ليوم حلو عشناه 
في كده ؟ معقول ! يا ساتر
مافيش كده في الحياة 
غريبة الناس غريبة الدنيا ديا 
أعز الناس بيتغير عليا
سنين عايشين بموت لو الاقي جرحك 
لغمض عين ولا أهدا الما تضحك
صبرت سنين في همك قبل فرحك 
أسامح مين روح انت الله يسامحك
الومك ليه مش فارقة ما هيا هيا 
ده لازمته ايه خلاص حقك عليا 
فاكرني ملاك وهنسى القسوة ديا 
دانا هنساك ومش هنسى الاسية
لو كنت عملت خاطر ليوم حلو عشناه 
في كده ؟ معقول ! يا ساتر
مافيش كده في الحياة
غريبة الناس 
غريبة الدنيا ديا 
أعز الناس بيتغير عليا


وائل جســـار

----------


## محمد أمير

*


حكاية كل عاشق...



هي حكايتك ياقلبي ..
وبقيت انت الحكايه
حكاية كل عاشق 
نعشق وندوب ونسهر 
ونفارق ..ونفارق في النهايه
أول مشوارنا ضحكه 
اشت فوق الشفايف
ترسم قلبين وتكتب 
حرفين فوق الشجر
اخر مشوارنا دمعه
 بتقول للحب شايف
احلامنا ازاي بتصبح
 لعبه في ايد القدر



ونتوه ويا يلي تاهوا 
وندوب زي يلي دابو
يبكي الحب في عينينا 
ضحك الايام علينا 
حكاية كل عاشق ..
حكاية كل عاشق



ايام ..ايام وسنين ياقلبي 
نحلم والحلم يجري بينا
 فوق السحاب
ايام وسنين بنرسم دنيا 
متعرفش دمعه
ولا بتصاحب عذاب..
كانت ايامنا حلوه
احلى من اي غنوه
 اتقالت في الغرام
كانت دقات قلوبنا
لا تقول بالحب دبنا
 ولا بتخاف الملام
كنا لو شفنا عاشق يبكي نبكي عليه
ونقول هم الحبايب 
عايزين من الدنيا ايه



اتاريكي يادنيا كنت
غداره زي ماانت 
كنت وياريت ماكنت علمتينا الهوى 
علمتينا الهوى...علمتينا الهوى
ونتوه ويا يلي تاهوا
وندوب زي يلي دابو 
يبكي الحب في عينينا 
ضحك الايام علينا 
حكاية كل عاشق ..
حكاية كل عاشق 



انا كنت زمان بغني على عاشق قبل مني 
دارت فيه السنين
دلوقتي مافيش مغني 
الا وبيحكي عني للناس والعاشقين 
انا كنت وكان زماني 
مليان فرح واماني 
لاعرفت الحيره عمري
 ولا دوبني الحنين
دلوقتي انا والليالي 
عايشين زي الصحاب
تبكي الايام لحالي .
وانا بسال ع يلي غاب



لالقيت رد لسؤالي 
ولا بيجيني الجواب
لاانا عارف ليه عشقتك 
ولا عارف ليه فارقتك 
لكن قدر الحبايب
 مكتوب فوق الجبين 
مكتوب فوق الجبين ..
.مكتوب فوق الجبين
حكاية كل عاشق ..
حكاية كل عاشق

*

----------


## سوما

*موضوع أكثر أكثر من رائع...... تسلم أيديكم...
وأول أغنية معايا هى..*
*القلب يعشق كل جميل

القلب يعـشق كـل جميل ,,,,,وياما شفت جمال يا عين
واللي صدق في الحب قليل,,,,,وإن دام يدوم يوم ..ولايومين
والـلـي هـويته اليوم,,,,,دايـم وصـــالــه دوم
لا يعاتـب اللي يتـوب,,,,,ولا في طـبـعـه الـلـوم
واحــد مفيـش غيره,,,,,مــلا الوجــود نـوره
دعـــانـي لبيتـه,,,,,لحـد بـاب بــيـتـه
ولــمـا تـجـلالــي ,,,,,بالــدمـع نـاجـيـتـه
********************
كـنـت أبـتـعد عـنـه,,,,,وكــان يـنـادينـــي
ويـقـول مـصـيرك يـوم,,,,,تخـضـع لـي وتـجـينـي
طاوعــني….. ياعـبـدي ,,,,,طـاوعـنـي أنا وحــدي
أنـا الـلـي أعـطـيـتك,,,,,مـن غـير مـا تـتـكـلـم
وأنـا الـلـي عـلـمـتك,,,,,مـن غـير مـا تـتـعـلـم
والـي هـديـتـه إلـيـك,,,,,لـو تـحـبـه بـاديــك
تـشـوف جـمـأيـلـي عـلـيـك
من كـل شـئ …أعـظـم ,,,,,ســلـم لـنـا تـسـلـم
دعــانـي لــبـيـتـه,,,,,لـحـد بــاب بـيـتـــه
ولـمـا …. تـجـلالـي,,,,,بـالـدمـع نـاجــيــتـه
*****************
مـكـه وفيها جبال النـور,,,,,طـالـه علي البـيـت الـمعمور
دخـلـنا بـاب الـسـلام,,,,,غـمـر قـلـبـنـا الـسـلام
بـعـفـو رب غـفـور
فـوقـنا حـمـام الحـمي,,,,,عــدد نــجـوم الـسـمـا
طـأيـر علينـا يـطـوف,,,,,ألـوف تـابـع الـــوف
طايريهني الـضـيـوف,,,,,بالـعـفـو والـمرحـمـة
والـلـي نـظـم سـيـره,,,,,واحــد مـفـيـش غـيره
دعــانـى لـبــيـتـه,,,,,لـحـد باب بـيـتـه
ولــمـا تـجـلالــى,,,,,بالــدمـع نـاجـيـته
****************
جـيـنـا عـلـى روضـه,,,,,هــالـه من الـجـنـه
فـيهـا الأحـبـة تـنـول,,,,,كـل الـلـى تـتـمـنى
فـيـهـا نـور عـلـى نور,,,,, وكـاس مـحـبـة يدور
والـلـى شـرب …. غـنـى
ومـلايـكـة الـرحـمـن,,,,,كـانـت لـنـا … نـدمـان
بالـصـفـح والـغـفـران,,,,,يـنـولـو مــــا نـلـنا
يـاريـت حــبـايـنـا,,,,,يـنـولـوا مــــا نـلـنا
يــارب تــوعــدهـم,,,,,يــارب واقــبــلـنـا
دعـــانـى لـبـيـتـه,,,,,لـحـد بــاب بـيـتــه
ولــمــا تـجـلالـى,,,,,بالــدمـع نــاجــتــه*
 :f2: 
كلمات : بيرم التونسي
لحنها : رياض السنباطي
غناء:  أم كلثوم

----------


## عايده العشرى

جوايا قلب شجر مقلوع
باعطش اليكى واحن واجوع
ياللى انتى حبك حريه
فى العشق اه ولا شئ ممنوع
ياسمرا ...ياسمرا
دى شفايفك لما بتتنهد
انا باستشهد...انا باستشهد
وباعيش فى النار
عيونك لما بتتلفت 
انا باتفتفت...انا باتفتفت
ما الحقش احتار
ضمينى ..خدينى انا لاجئ
ولاول مره اكون صادق
دوبنى العشق ومش فارق 
ليل وللا نهار
ياسمرا ...ياسمرا
اسقينى بسحرك من جوه
ده انا قلبى لاحولا ولا قوه
صد التيار
انا عارف انى ماليش ديه 
ف عنيكى ديه
اخر المشوار
ضمينى ..خدينى انا لاجئ
ولاول مره اكون صادق
دوبنى العشق ومش فارق 
ليل وللا نهار
ياسمرا ...ياسمرا

عبد الرحمن الابنودى
محمد منير

----------


## صفحات العمر

اقر انا المذكور اعلاة ساكن فى العنوان اياة 
ان الصبر عليا صِبر 
طعم المر فى قلبى فِضل 
يمرر فية ولا عمرة قِدر 
يغيرك حبك من جواة 
اقر انا المذكور اعلاة  
انك مهما هتيجى علية 
يبعد ضلك من حولية 
تدى لغيرة الى بتخدية 
ما يتحملش عليكى الاة 
اقر انا المذكور اعلاة ساكن فى العنوان اياة 
بأنى سهرت العمر ونس 
عشت بكل كيانى حرس 
وطفت بلادك ناى وجرس 
والعاشق بينقط بهواة 
اقر انا المذكور اعلاة  
انى مشيت على شوك وحجر 
ياما شقيت فى بعاد وسفر 
ان هواكى فى روحى قدر 
وان عذابى معاكى حياة 
اقر انا المذكور اعلاة 
ساكن فى العنوان اياة 
منــير

----------


## سوما

حوار مع النفس.. 
ل: كاظم الساهر..

حوار مع النفس
********
*وسألت نفسي حائرًا .. أنا من أكون ؟!
مالي عشقت السير في طرق الظنون
فإذا جنوني صار بعض تعقلي
وإذا بأفكاري يغلقها الجنون
أنا .. أنا .. أنا من أكون ؟!
ما بال بعض الناس صاروا أبحرًا
يخفون تحت الحب حقد الحاقدين
يتقابلون بأذرع مفتوحة
والكره فيهم قد أطل من العيون
يا ليت بين يدي مرآة ترى
ما في قلوب الناس من أمر دفين
أنا .. أنا .. أنا من أكون ؟!
بيني وبين سعادتي بحر عميق
والناس حالوا بين قلبي والطريق
فلكم أعالجهم وبي سقم الضنا
ولكم أنجيهم وكنت أنا الغريق
يا رب إن ضاقت الناس عما فيا من خير
فإن عفوك لا يضيق
أنا .. أنا .. أنا من أكون ؟*

----------


## سوما

كان يا ما كان..
ل: ميادة الحناوي..
**********
كان ياما كان.. كان يا ما كان 

الحب مالي بيتنا و مكفينا الحنان

زارنا الزمان .. سرق منا فرحتنا و الراحة و الامان

حبيبي كان هنا .. مالي الدنيا عليا بالحب و الهنا

حبيبي يا انا يا اقرب مني ليا نسيت مين انا

انا الحب اللي كان اللي نسيته قوام من قبل الاوان

نسيت اسمي كمان نسيته يا سلام على غدر الانسان

والله زمان يا هوى زمان

حبيبي جيت انا ليه في الدنيا ديه اللي علشان احبك

علشان يدوب عمري من جرح غدرك بدري دمعة ورا دمعة و تعيش انت لفرحك

حبيبي فداك انا و سنيني اللي جاية فداك قلبي اللي حبك

امشي فوق دمعي فوق همي و غني و لا تنزلش دمعة ليلة فوق خدك

حبيبي كان هنا .. مالي الدنيا عليا بالحب و الهنا

حبيبي يا انا يا اقرب مني ليا نسيت مين انا

انا الحب اللي كان اللي نسيته قوام من قبل الاوان

نسيت اسمي كمان نسيته يا سلام على غدر الانسان

والله زمان يا هوى زمان

آه .. و من حرقة الاه داب الحجر

آه .. من قلب جواه حب اتقتل

و اه على عاشق هواه من غير امل

اه و الشكوى لله مش للبشر

عسل و مر انت وفا و غدر انت و حب العمر انت

كدبة انت كدبة .. لكن احلى كدبة بعتها لي الزمان

رقة انت رقة .. لكن شوك و دمع و بحر من الاحزان

حبيبي كان هنا .. مالي الدنيا عليا بالحب و الهنا

حبيبي يا انا يا اقرب مني ليا نسيت مين انا

انا الحب اللي كان اللي نسيته قوام من قبل الاوان

نسيت اسمي كمان نسيته يا سلام على غدر الانسان

والله زمان يا هوى زمان

زمان لما جيت بعد غيابك سنين و على قلبي ناديت

رديت حبيبي جاني اشتاق لحبيبه تاني

لحبي لحناني و يا ريتني ما رديت

زمان كان لينا بيت و اصحاب طيبين يبكوا لو يوم بكيت

ويخافوا عليك يا غالي و عليا م الليالي

من همسة من كلمة ويدوبوا لو غنيت

حبيبي كان هنا .. مالي الدنيا عليا بالحب و الهنا

حبيبي يا انا يا اقرب مني ليا نسيت مين انا

انا الحب اللي كان اللي نسيته قوام من قبل الاوان

نسيت اسمي كمان نسيته يا سلام على غدر الانسان

والله زمان يا هوى زمان

----------


## سوما

كلمات ..
ل: ماجدة الرومي..
**********

يُسمعني.. حـينَ يراقصُني

كلماتٍ ليست كالكلمات

يأخذني من تحـتِ ذراعي

يزرعني في إحدى الغيمات

والمطـرُ الأسـودُ في عيني

يتساقـطُ زخاتٍ.. زخات

يحملـني معـهُ.. يحملـني

لمسـاءٍ ورديِ الشُـرفـات

وأنا.. كالطفلـةِ في يـدهِ

كالريشةِ تحملها النسمـات

يحمـلُ لي سبعـةَ أقمـارٍ

بيديـهِ وحُزمـةَ أغنيـات

يهديني شمسـاً.. يهـديني

صيفاً.. وقطيـعَ سنونوَّات

يخـبرني.. أني تحفتـهُ

وأساوي آلافَ النجمات

و بأنـي كنـزٌ... وبأني

أجملُ ما شاهدَ من لوحات

يروي أشيـاءَ تدوخـني

تنسيني المرقصَ والخطوات

كلماتٍ تقلـبُ تاريخي

تجعلني امرأةً في لحظـات

يبني لي قصـراً من وهـمٍ

لا أسكنُ فيهِ سوى لحظات

وأعودُ.. أعودُ لطـاولـتي

لا شيءَ معي.. إلا كلمات

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا غايب ليه ما تسأل
ع احبابك اللي يحبونك
ما يناموا الليل لعيونك
انا بفكر فيك

تبعد عني وتنساني
محتاجك حنبي ترعاني
تنسيني جروحي واحزاني
انا مشتاق لعينيك

يا حبيبي لا تروح بعيد
انت نصيبي و فقلبي الوحيد
انت اللي بقلبي والله تفداك الدنيا كلا
ياااااي ياي ياي ياي ياي

يا غايب ليه ما تسأل
ع احبابك اللي يحبونك
ما يناموا الليل لعيونك
انا بفكر فيك

تبعد عني وتنساني
محتاجك حنبي ترعاني
تنسيني جروحي واحزاني
انا مشتاق لعينيك

يا حبيبي لا تروح بعيد
انت نصيبي و فقلبي الوحيد
انت اللي بقلبي والله تفداك الدنيا كلا
ياااااي ياي ياي ياي ياي

حبك غير حياتي
نساني جروحي وآهاتي
فكرني بكل احكاياتي
خلاني ادوب

انت غرامي كله
شمس عمري وضله
اصلك هل عالم كله
حبك ما اتوب

يا حبيبي لا تروح بعيد
انت نصيبي و فقلبي الوحيد
انت اللي بقلبي والله تفداك الدنيا كلا
ياااااي ياي ياي ياي ياي

يا غايب ليه ما تسأل
ع احبابك اللي يحبونك
ما يناموا الليل لعيونك
انا بفكر فيك

تبعد عني وتنساني
محتاجك حنبي ترعاني
تنسيني جروحي واحزاني
انا مشتاق لعينيك

يا حبيبي لا تروح بعيد
انت نصيبي و فقلبي الوحيد
انت اللي بقلبي والله تفداك الدنيا كلا
ياااااي ياي ياي ياي ياي

يا غايب ليه ما تسأل
ع احبابك اللي يحبونك
ما يناموا الليل لعيونك
انا بفكر فيك

تبعد عني وتنساني
محتاجك حنبي ترعاني
تنسيني جروحي واحزاني
انا مشتاق لعينيك

----------


## kethara

مش عايزه غيرك   


مش عايزة غيرك انت 
والله بحبك انت 
والحب كلو انت 
وانت الناس كلها 
دي سنين من عمري راحو 
قلبي عاشها بجراحو 
كانت نقصاني حاجة 
و معاك كملتها 

مش عايزة غيرك انت 
والله بحبك انت 
والحب كلو انت 
وانت الناس كلها 
دي سنين من عمري راحو 
قلبي عاشها بجراحو 
كانت نقصاني حاجة 
و معاك كملتها.. معاااك كملتها 

من كتر هواك طول منا وياك مش عايزة اغمض عيني 
عايزة ابقى معاك وافضل شايفاك واعشلك كل سنيني 
لو سانية تفوت من غيرك اموت وهواك بس بيحييني 

من كتر هواك طول منا وياك مش عايزة اغمض عيني 
عايزة ابقى معاك وافضل شايفاك واعشلك كل سنيني 
لو سانية تفوت من غيرك اموت وهواك بس بيحييني 

مش عايزة غيرك انت 
والله بحبك انت 
والحب كلو انت 
وانت الناس كلها 
دي سنين من عمري راحو 
قلبي عاشها بجراحو 
كانت نقصاني حاجة 
و معاك كملتها.. معاااك كملتها 

يا حبيبي معاك بملك بهواك الدنيا وكل زماني 
تلمسني ايديك تحضني عينيك تلقيني فعالم تاني 
مش عايزة خلاص غيرك من الناس وكفاية تكون على شاني 

يا حبيبي معاك بملك بهواك الدنيا وكل زماني 
تلمسني ايديك تحضني عينيك تلقيني فعالم تاني 
مش عايزة خلاص غيرك من الناس وكفاية تكون على شاني 
مش عايزة غيرك....والله بحبك... 

دي سنين من عمري راحو 
قلبي عاشها فجراحو 
كانت نقصاني حاجة 
ومعاك كملتها 

مش عايزة غيرك انت 
والله بحبك انت 
والحب كلو انت 
وانت الناس كلها 
دي سنين من عمري راحو 
قلبي عاشها بجراحو 
كانت نقصاني حاجة 
و معاك كملتها

----------


## سوما

عصفور طل من الشباك ..
ل: عايدة الأيوبي..
**********
عصفور طل من الشباك .. وقلي يا نونو 
خبيني عندك خبيني .. دخلك يا نونو 
قلتلو انت من وين .. قلي من حدود السما 
قلتلو جاي من وين .. قلي من بيت الجيران 
قلتلو خايف من مين قلي من القفص هربان 
قلتلو ريشاتك وين .. قلي فرفطها الزمان 

نزلت عخدو دمعة وجناحاتو متكيي
وتهدى بالارض وقال .. بدي امشي ومافيي 
ضميتو عقلبي وصار يتوجع على جروحاتو 
قبل ما يكسر الحبس .. تكسر صوتو وجناحاتو 

قلتلو لا تخاف اتطلع .. شوف الشمس الي راح تطلع 
وتطلع علغابة وشاف امواج الحرية بتلمع 
شاف جوانح عم بتزقزق .. من خلف ابواب العليي 
شاف الغابة عم بتحلق .. على جوانح الحريي

----------


## سوما

*وردة..
ل:عايدة الأيوبي..

وردة..
****
وردة فجنينة ..
وجنينة عطشانة
زرعوها وحيدة .. ومن الوحدة دبلانة
وعدوها الجنة .. وعدوها دنيا حلوة
سابوها فالنار .. تطفيها من غير مية

وردة فجنة .. وردة فنار
الوانها حلوة العين تحتار

علموها القسوة .. والحب في جذورها
علموها المجاملة .. تتحداهم بعطورها
تغرب الشمس وهي تقلب الارض فساعة
ترزع الارض المنسية عيون حب وشجاعة

الريح تيجي وتروح .. املها ربيع ونور
فقلبها احلى روح .. تملا الدنيا زهور
سالوها ازاي حتروي وحدك ارض عطشانة
قالت هعيش وادي واموت ارضي عمرانة

وردة النهار دة فرشت حواليها ورد
وردة فجنينة .. تسقيها السما ورد


*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

سألــــــــــــــتـــــــك

سألتك انتى مين جاوبتي بكلمتين 
حلفتي ان اللى بينا اول تجربة 
رسمتى دمعتين وعينيكي الكدابين 
لعبت دور الوفيه الصافية الطيبة 
وسمعت حاجات كتيره جوابها لازم نفترق 
ان انتى قبلي سيبتي الف قلب بيتحرق 
سألتك عن ماضيكي فى اول الطريق 
قوليى لى ماضى عادى قولتي لى كان برئ
وفضلت ماشي عايم فى بحرك الغريق 
فى بحرك الغريق 
كان حبك حب غالي كان واصل منتهاه 
كان اقوى من الليالي كان اقوى من الحياه 
مشواري كان معاكي مش عارف ايه مداه 
مش عارف ايه مداه 
كدبتي فى الحقايق وهربتي من اللى فات 
وفيتي بالدقايق وخنتي بالساعات 
قلتي لي بعدك انت ماضيا كله مات 
ماضيا كله مات 
عرفتي توهميني بالحب وبالحنان 
عرفتي تملكيني خدتيني من الزمان 
اديتك عمري كله اديتك الامان 
اديتك الامان 
حاولت تخدعيني بصورتك الملاك
حاولتي تكسريني هربت من الهلاك 
قربني قلبي قال لى حياتنا مش هناك 
حياتنا مش هناك 
هوايتك الخيانة وحب الانتصار 
ودايماً القوية فى لحظة الانكسار 
واخرة الضحية برقية اعتذار 
لاني طول حياتي ما بحبش الخداع
لان حبي ليكي مصيره للضياع 
مع اني لسه عايزك هافضل الوداع 
ها فضل الوداع 
مش هاقدر ابقى واحد متعذب ليل نهار 
مش هأقبل بالسعادة بعدين اعيش فى نار 
هأقرب النهاية هأنزل الستار 
هأنزل الستار هأنزل الستار*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

الحلـــــــــم الجـــــــــــميل

الحلم الجميل .... البيت الصغير 
كله ضاع ... كله راح
كله تكسر .... كله تغير
وفضيت علينا الدار 
والوحدة زي النار
راحوا يللي كانوا يمسحوا بأيديهم دموعنا
راحوا يللي كنا نرمي في أحضانهم وجعنا
حلم السنين ..... داب
وبقلبي ميت آه...
من يومها طعم الحياة زي المرار
كانوا زمان حبنا حاسين بنار جرحنا
بيصبّروا قلبنا .... على الحياة 
لو تهنا أوضعنا عيون بترجعنا
وقلوب بتسمعنا لو قلنا آه ... آه
وخليت علينا الدار والوحدة زي النار
راحوا يللي كانوا يمسحوا بايديهم دموعنا
راحوا اللي كنا نرمي في احضانهم وجعنا
الحلم السنين ..... داب 
ولا ألف صرخة ألم ولا ألف دمعة ندم 
وقت الفراق اتحسم وبايدينا ايه ... ايه
ده نصيبنا وقدرنا أحزانا تكسرنا
يارب صبرنا .. على يللي احنا فيه

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## سوما

شايف البحر شو كبير ..
ل: فيروز..
**********
شايف البحر شو كبير 
بكبر البحر بحبك 
شايف السما
شو بعيدة 
بعد السما بحبك
بكبر البحر وبعد السما
بحبك يا حبيبي ...
يا حبيبي
يا حبيبي 
بحبك
نطرتك أنا ...
ندهتك أنا ...
رسمتك على المشاوير
يا همّ العمر ...
يا دمع الزّهر ...
ويا مواسم العصافير
ما أوسع الغابة 
بوسع الغابة قلبي
يا مصوّر ع بابي ...
ومصوّر بقلبي
نطرتك سنة .....
ويا طول السنة....
واللسأل شجر الجوز
يشوفك بالصحو ...
جايي من الصحو ...
وضايع بورق اللوز
ما أصغر الدمعة ...
أنا دمعة بدربك
بدّي أندر شمعة 
وتخلّيني ....حبّك
شايف البحر شو كبير
 :f2:

----------


## محمد أمير

*

لو بتحب حقيقي صحيح

لو بتحب حقيقي صحيح
كنت وقفت فى وش الريح
كنت ما سيبتش قلبي جريح
وسط النار
لو كان قلبك لسه برئ
تحكم ظلم ازاى فى برئ
وتسيب قلبي لوحده غريق
فى التيار 



لو بتحب حقيقي بقلبك
كنت عرفت تخاف على حبك 
كنت ما تترددش ثواني
انك تسكن بين احضاني 
مش فى دقيقة تروح تنساني
بدون اعذار 



لو حبتني ماكنتش تقدر
تجرح قلبي فى حبك اكتر 
اكتر ما تحملت عذابك
واستنيت بدموع على بابك 
يبقى نصيبي اعيش فى عذابك
ليل ونهار 



اتحملت معاك فوق طاقتي
كان اخلاصي هو خطيئتي 
كان احساسي انك مش ليا
صدمة حقيقي كبيرة عليا 
كان احساسي بغدرك بيا
كله مرار 



لو حبتني كنت تضحي
كنت ما تتسببش فى جرحي
كنت ما تقتلنيش فى عواطفي 
كنت رحمتني لحظة ضعفي 
كنت وقفت معايا فى صفي
وأنا بنهار وأنا بنهار وأنا بنهار 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

وانا اقدر احب من تانى 

دا انا من وقت للتانى بناديك

لو انسا قلبى انا فاكر

 دا فى الاول وفى الاخر انا ليك

وانا اقدر احب من تانى 

دا انا من وقت للتانى بناديك

وانت اللى مش سامع ... وكل الدنيا سمعانى

لو انسا قلبى انا فاكر 

دا فى الاول وفى الاخر انا ليك

وبقولها من الاخر ياريتك تبقى علشانى

حبيت ايامى بيك

 وبعشها ليك 

ولا عمرى حبت من قبليك

طب هنسا ليه

 وانا قد ايه

 كلمت نفسى عليك تانى



معاك يا حبيبى 

نستنى حاجات جوايا تعبتنى

سنين قبلك مخصماها 

معاك دلوقتى صالحتنى

مليش غيرك انت فى الدنيا 

ومفيش فى حياتى ناس تانيه

وازاى ودى بردة تيجى منى

 مفكرش فى هواك ثانيه

بعيد او جمبى وانا فاكراك 

لو انت فين انا شايفاك

وانا لو مع مين يا حبيبى بقلبى معاك

حبيت ايامى بيك

 وبعشها ليك 

ولا عمرى حبت من قبليك

طب هنسا ليه

 وانا قد ايه

 كلمت نفسى عليك تانى

----------


## الشحرورة

كتير بنعشق ولا بنطول 
وكتير بنعشق ولا بنقول 
ومفيش حكاية بتستمر 
زي ما بدأت ليه علي طول 



في عشق بيستنانا 
وعشق بنستناه 
وعشق بينسينا 
العشق اللي عشقناه



القلب اللي بيجرحنا 
في حاجة أكيد جرحاه 
وجراحنا بتفكرنا 
بالقلب الي جرحناه 



كتير بنعشق ولا بنطول 
وكتير بنعشق ولا بنقول 
ومفيش حكاية بتستمر 
زي ما بدأت ليه علي طول

----------


## kethara

بين ايديك
 انا بنسى روحى 
بين ايديك 
صعب  اعيش فى الدنيا 
ديه الا بيك 
كل يوم بيفوت عليه 
حبى ليك بيزيد شوية 

محتجالك 
جمب منى 
اوعى ليله تغيبها عنى 
معاك رجعتلى تانى 
حياتى ودنيتى 
معاك بعيش حبيبى 
فى الدنيا جنتى 
 وياك  شفت بعيونى 
طريقى وسكتى 

مليش غيرك حبيبى 
معاك حسه بامان 
وطول ما انت معايا 
مبخفش من الزمان 
محتاجة لك حقيقى 
قرب منى كمان

----------


## اسكندرانى

*





القلب يعشق كل جميل

 وياما شوفتى جمال ياعين

 واللى صدق فى الحب قليل

 وان دام يدوم يوم! ولا يومين

 واللى هويته اليوم

 دايم وصاله دوم 

 لايعاتب اللى يتوب 

ولا فى طبعه اللوم

 واحد مفيش غيره

 ملى الوجود نوره

 دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 واما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

 بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته


 كنت ابتعد عنه

 وكان ينادينى

 ويقول مسيرك يوم

 تخضعلى؛؛ وتجينى

 طاوعنى؛؛ ياعبدى 

طاوعنى انا وحدى

 مالك حبيب غيرى

 قبلى ولا؛؛ بعدى

 انا اللى اعطيتك 

من غير ماتتكلم

 وانا اللى علمتك 

من غير ماتتعلم

 واللى هديته اليك

 لو تحسبه بايديك

 تشوف جمايلى عليك 

من كل شىء اعظم

 سلم لنا؛؛؛ تسلم



مكه وفيها جبال النور

طاله على البيت المعمور

 دخلنا باب السلام 

غمر قلوبنا السلام 

من عطف رب رحيم 

فوقنا حمام الحما 

عدد نجوم السما 

 طاير علينا يطوف

 الوف تتابع الوف 

 طاير يهنى الضيوف

 بالعفو والمرحمه 

واللى نظم سيره

 واحد مفيش غيره

 دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 واما شغل بالى؛؛ واما شغل بالى

 بالدمع ناديته؛؛ بالدمع ناديته


جينا على روضه 

هاله من الجنه 

 فيها الاحبه تنول

 كل اللى تتمنى

 فيها طرب وسرور

 وفيها نور على نور

 وكاس محبه يدور

 واللى شرب غنى

 وملايكه الرحمن

 كانت لنا ندمان 

بالصبر والغفران

 جايه تبشرنا

 ياريت حبايبنا ينولواا

ينولوا ما نولنا يارب

 يارب تسعدهم يارب

يارب وفقنا يارب

دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

 وما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته



*

----------


## سمـاء

اسكندرانى

رائعة من الروائع أضفتها هنا

القلب يعشق كل جميل

ياريت حبايبنا ينولواا

ينولوا ما نولنا يارب

يارب تسعدهم يارب

يارب وفقنا يارب

خالص شكرى ودعائى أن ننوله جميعا

----------


## سوما

:f2: 
أغنية أم كلثوم .. الورد جميل..



الورد جميل وله أوراق عليها دليل من الأشواق

إذا أهداه حبيب لحبيب يكون معناه وصاله قريب

شوف الزهور واتعلم.. بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلم

والنرجس مال يمين وشمال على الأغصان بتيه ودلال

عيونـه تقول معــانا عذول تعالَ بعيـد عن العزال

شوف الزهور واتعلم بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلم

يا فل يا روح يا روح الروح

من شم هواك عمره ما ينساك

لكل جميل تقول بلغاك حبيب مشتاق بيستناك

شوف الزهور واتعلِّم بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلِّم

شوفوا الياسمين جميل نعسان حلى له النوم على الأغصان

بكل حنان تضمه الإيد وبه تزدان صدور الغيد

شوف الزهور واتعلم بين الحبايب تتكلم

شوف واتعلِّم

----------


## rosey19

نزار قباني-ماذا أقولُ له؟ - أغنية : نجاة الصغيرة  
ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني..

إن كنت أكرهه أو كنت أهواه؟

ماذا أقول : إذا راحت أصابعه

تلملم الليل عن شعري وترعاه؟

وكيف أسمح أن يدنو بمقعده؟

وأن تنام على خصري ذراعاه؟

غدا إذا جاء .. أعطيه رسائله

ونطعم النار أحلى ما كتبناه

حبيبتي! هل أنا حقا حبيبته؟

وهل أصدق بعد الهجر دعواه؟

أما انتهت من سنين قصتي معه؟

ألم تمت كخيوط الشمس ذكراه؟

أما كسرنا كؤوس الحب من زمن

فكيف نبكي على كأس كسرناه؟

رباه.. أشياؤه الصغرى تعذبني

فكيف أنجو من الأشياء رباه؟

هنا جريدته في الركن مهملة

هنا كتاب معا .. كنا قرأناه

على المقاعد بعض من سجائره

وفي الزوايا .. بقايا من بقاياه..

ما لي أحدق في المرآة .. أسألها

بأي ثوب من الأثواب ألقاه

أأدعي أنني أصبحت أكرهه؟

وكيف أكره من في الجفن سكناه؟

وكيف أهرب منه؟ إنه قدري

هل يملك النهر تغييرا لمجراه؟

أحبه .. لست أدري ما أحب به

حتى خطاياه ما عادت خطاياه

الحب في الأرض . بعض من تخلينا

لو لم نجده عليها .. لاخترعناه

ماذا أقول له لو جاء يسألني

إن كنت أهواه. إني ألف أهواه..
--------------------
من ديوان " الرسم بالكلمات " - 1966
---------------

----------


## سوما

أغنية .. محمد نبينا..
ل: حماده هلال..

محمد نبينا بنوره هدينا من مكة حبيبى نوره ساطع ع المدينة
من صلى صلاته واتحلى بصفاته يابخت اللى فى ضله ماشى يشفع له فى مماته

يا إمامنا يا أمين يا سند للمسلمين
ياحبيبى يا محمد يا ابن عبد الله تمت الرسالات تمام والحبيب مسك الختام
طول حياتى وفى صلاتى بدعى أصلى وراه
محمد نبينا نوره هدينا من مكة حبيبى نوره ساطع ع المدينة
من صلى صلاته واتحلى بصفاته يابخت اللى فى ضله ماشى يشفع له فى مماته

من أول يوم فى عمرى سمعت أبويا وأمى بيصلو عليه 
- اللهم صلى عليه - 
حببنى فى الإيمان حسسنى بالأمان واتعلقت بيه
الله صلى وسلم وبارك عليه
الله صلى وسلم وبارك عليه

نفسى أشوفك فى المنام يا رسول الله
وابكى على كتفك وانام ياحبيب الله
وانول شرف لقى صحبتك واخطى فى صفوف امتك واتحامى فيك
محمد نبينا بنوره هدينا من مكة حبيبى نوره ساطع ع المدينة
ياحبيبى يا طه يا نجاة من المتاهة غيرت الدنيا فى عنينا بين ليلة وضحاها
من صلى صلاته واتحلى بصفاته يابخت اللى فى ضله ماشى يشفع له فى مماته
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

شايف البحر شو كبير .. 
ل: فيروز...

شايف البحر شو كبير ...
******************
*شايف البحر شو كبير
بكبر البحر بحبك
شايف السما
شو بعيدة
بعد السما بحبك
بكبر البحر وبعد السما
بحبك يا حبيبي ...
يا حبيبي
يا حبيبي
بحبك
نطرتك أنا ...
ندهتك أنا ...
رسمتك على المشاوير
يا همّ العمر ...
يا دمع الزّهر ...
ويا مواسم العصافير
ما أوسع الغابة
بوسع الغابة قلبي
يا مصوّر ع بابي ...
ومصوّر بقلبي
نطرتك سنة .....
ويا طول السنة....
واللسأل شجر الجوز
يشوفك بالصحو ...
جايي من الصحو ...
وضايع بورق اللوز
ما أصغر الدمعة ...
أنا دمعة بدربك
بدّي أندر شمعة
وتخلّيني ....حبّك
شايف البحر شو كبير
* :f2:

----------


## سوما

زهرة المدائن..
ل: فيروز...

زهرة المدائن..
******************
*
لأجلك يا مدينة الصلاة أصلي
لأجلك يا بهية المساكن يا زهرة المدائن
يا قدس يا قدس يا مدينة الصلاة
عيوننا إليك ترحل كل يوم
تدور في أروقة المعابد
تعانق الكنائس القديمة
و تمسح الحزن عن المساجد
يا ليلة الأسراء يا درب من مروا إلى السماء
عيوننا إليك ترحل كل يوم و انني أصلي
الطفل في المغارة و أمه مريم وجهان يبكيان
لأجل من تشردوا
لأجل أطفال بلا منازل
لأجل من دافع و أستشهد في المداخل
و أستشهد السلام في وطن السلام
و سقط الحق على المداخل
حين هوت مدينة القدس
تراجع الحب و في قلوب الدنيا أستوطنت الحرب
الطفل في المغارة و أمه مريم وجهان يبكيان و أنني أصلي
الغضب الساطع آتٍ و أنا كلي ايمان
الغضب الساطع آتٍ سأمر على الأحزان
من كل طريق آتٍ بجياد الرهبة آتٍ
و كوجه الله الغامر آتٍ آتٍ آتٍ
لن يقفل باب مدينتنا فأنا ذاهبة لأصلي
سأدق غلى الأبواب و سأفتحها الأبواب
و ستغسل يا نهر الأردن وجهي بمياه قدسية
و ستمحو يا نهر الأردن أثار القدم الهمجية
الغضب الساطع آتٍ بجياد الرهبة آتٍ
و سيهزم وجه القوة
البيت لنا و القدس لنا
و بأيدينا سنعيد بهاء القدس
بايدينا للقدس سلام آتٍ..
* :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دى بقى لمطرب كتير جدا من المصرين مش عارفينة بجد
اسمة ابراهيم الوردانى
تعالو شوفو الكلمات
لية العتاب مانت اللى بديت
جى النهاردة تقولى ياريت
ماخلاص نسيت حبك وقسيت
وقدرت انسى ان انا حبيت
لية العتاب 
مانت البيت
بتشكى لية وانت الجانى
وبعتنى وبعت زمانى
وفوتنى فى النار وحدى
ووهبتلك كل حنانى
فى البعد ياما قسيت منك
وهان عليك دمع هوانى
وندمت انى فى يوم حبيت
لية العتاب
مانت اللى بديت
امسح دموعك
وانسى حبيبك
دى القسمة قسمت لقلب غيرك
وان كنت ترضى
بحكم قلبى
مش نصيبى ومش نصيبك
ولية بقى تقول وتعتب
مانت اللى قيدت النار بايدك
راجع تانى تقولى ياريت
لية العتاب مانت اللى بديت
لية العتاب

----------


## سوما

*مدرسة الحب..
ل: كاظم الساهر..

مدرسة الحب..
************
علمني حبك ..أن أحزن
و أنا محتاج منذ عصور
لامرأة تجعلني أحزن
لامرأة أبكي فوق ذراعيها مثل العصفور
لامرأة.. تجمع أجزائي
كشظايا البلور المكسور
علمني حبك سيدتي أسوء عادات
علمني أخرج من بيتي
في الليلة ألاف المرات..
و أجرب طب العطارين..
و أطرق باب العرافات..
علمني ..أخرج من بيتي..
لأمشط أرصفة الطرقات
و أطارد وجهك..
في الأمطار..
و في أضواء السيارات..
و أطارد ثوبك..
في أثواب المجهولات
و أطارد طيفك..
حتى..حتى..
في أوراق الإعلانات..
علمني حبك كيف أهيم على وجهي..ساعات
بحثا عن شعر غجري
تحسده كل الغجريات
بحثا عن وجه ٍ..عن صوتٍ..
هو كل الأوجه و الأصواتْ

أدخلني حبكِ.. سيدتي
مدن الأحزانْ..
و أنا من قبلكِ لم أدخلْ
مدنَ الأحزان..
لم أعرف أبداً..
أن الدمع هو الإنسان
أن الإنسان بلا حزنٍ
ذكرى إنسانْ..
علمني حبكِ..
أن أتصرف كالصبيانْ
أن أرسم وجهك بالطبشور على الحيطانْ..
و على أشرعة الصيادينَ
على الأجراس, على الصلبانْ
علمني حبكِ..كيف الحبُّ
يغير خارطة الأزمانْ..
علمني أني حين أحبُّ..
تكف الأرض عن الدورانْ
علمني حبك أشياءً..
ما كانت أبداً في الحسبانْ
فقرأت أقاصيصَ الأطفالِ..
دخلت قصور ملوك الجانْ
و حلمت بأن تزوجني
بنتُ السلطان..
تلك العيناها ..
أصفى من ماء الخلجانْ
تلك الشفتاها..
أشهى من زهر الرمانْ
و حلمت بأني أخطفها مثل الفرسانْ..
و حلمت بأني أهديها أطواق اللؤلؤ و المرجانْ..
علمني حبك يا سيدتي, ما الهذيانْ
علمني كيف يمر العمر..
و لا تأتي بنت السلطانْ..


*

----------


## rosey19

من غير ليه / عبد الوهاب




جايين الدنيا ما نعرف ليه ؟

ولا رايحين فين ؟

ولا عايزين إيه ؟

مشاوير .. مرسومة لخطاوينا

نمشيها ف غربة ليالينا

يوم .. تفرحنا

ويوم .. تجرحنا 

واحنا ولا احنا عارفين ..ليه ؟

ليه ؟ ليه ؟

وزي ما جينا 

ومش بايدينا 

زي ما رمشك خد لياليا 

وحكم وأمر فيها وفيا

ولقيت بيتي بعد الغربة .. قلبك ده

وعيونك دية

ولقيت روحي .. ف أحضان قلبك

بحلم وأصحا وأعيش علي حبك

حتى ف عز عذابي بحبك 

عارف ليه ؟

من غير ليه 

من غير ليه يا حبيبي .. بحبك


***


ياللي زماني رماني 

رماني 

ف بحر عينيك ونساني 

وقاللي انساني 

بحر عينيك .. يا حبيبي غريق

لكن فيه احلي ليالي زماني

توهت وتاهت دنيتي مني 

بين أفراحي .. وبين أشجاني 

دنيتي غنوة .. لأ 

وردة جنينة .. لأ

لأ شيء تاني .. لأ شيء تاني 

دنيتي حبك .. حاجة حاسسها 

لامسها .. شايفها

لكن ولا أوصاف توصفها


***


وأحلم لو غمضت عينيا 

أحلام حلوة .. كتير وردية

فيها عيون .. وخدود .. وشفايف

بتطير بيا .. فوق لياليا

أما بشوفك .. ألقاك تحلو الاحلام

كل الاحلام

ياللي ايديك صهرتلي الدنيا

ورمشك حضن السحر ونام 

وده ليه يا تري .. يجرالي اللي جري

وأما بفكر .. أسقيك أكتر ما بتسقيني الحب ليالي

ما ألقاش فرحة جت علي بالي 

إلا وحبك فرحهالي

وزي ما جينا 

ومش بايدينا 

زي ما رمشك خد لياليا 

وحكم وأمر فيها وفيا

ولقيت بيتي بعد الغربة .. قلبك ده

وعيونك دية

ولقيت روحي .. ف أحضان قلبك

بحلم وأصحا وأعيش علي حبك

حتى ف عز عذابي بحبك 

عارف ليه ؟

من غير ليه 

من غير ليه يا حبيبي .. بحبك


***


حبيبي .. آه يا حبيبي

كل ما فيك يا حبيبي حبيبي

شعرك ليلي 

جبينك قمري 

حبك رحلة عمري .. وقدري

ليلي حلي .. عمري حلي

وكل شيء ف الكون حلي

لكن هنا تنهيدة .. تنقال م اللي 

م الخوف ما خلي

تقول يا فرحة اتمهلي 

واتمهلي واتمهلي

ده المبتلي بالحب .. مهما اتهنا 

برضه مبتلي


***


خايف طيور الحب تهجر عشها

وترحل بعيد

خايف علي بحر الدفا .. ليلة شتا

يصبح جليد

خايف لبكرة يجينا .. تاخدنا من ليالينا

سكة عذاب .. تاه فيها أحباب

أحباب كتير قبلينا

أنا خايف

عارف ؟

عارف كل الخوف من بكرة ده ليه يا حبيبي ؟

عارف سر عذابي وحيرتي ده ايه يا حبيبي ؟

علشان إنت الروح للدنيا اللي بعيش فيها

ده أنا من غيرك كل حياتي تضيع بعديها

وزي ما جينا 

ومش بايدينا 

زي ما رمشك خد لياليا 

وحكم وأمر فيها وفيا

ولقيت بيتي بعد الغربة .. قلبك ده

وعيونك دية

ولقيت روحي .. ف أحضان قلبك

بحلم وأصحا وأعيش علي حبك

حتى ف عز عذابي بحبك 

عارف ليه ؟

من غير ليه 

من غير ليه يا حبيبي .. بحبك


***


مش معقول يا حبيبي .. يا حبيبي

أبدا أبدا مش معقول

القدر اللي هداني بحبك 

يوم م الأيام يبقي عزول

مش معقول حبنا يا حياتي

يقدر يقسي وينسي أحبابه

بعد ما كنا ف حضنه ليلاتي

نرجع تاني .. نقف علي بابه

روح يا حزن روح .. إوعي تقرب لينا

ده احنا حبايب .. حبنا مهنينا

والحب روحنا .. وأرضنا وسمانا

ويا حزن قوللي منين بقي حتجينا


***


علي بيتنا بالحب النجوم متجمعة 

علي بابنا شجرة ورد حلوة مفرعة

علي كل شباك ألف شمعة مولعة

ويا حزن قوللي منين بقي حتجينا

روح يا حزن روح .. إوعي تقرب لينا

ده احنا حبايب .. حبنا مهنينا

والحب روحنا .. وأرضنا وسمانا

ويا حزن قوللي منين بقي حتجينا


***


يا عيون قلبي يا أحلي عيون 

يلا نعيش وكفاية ظنون 

يلا نخلي عمرنا كله 

كله كله ليلة 

ليلة بعيدة .. بعيدة

عن الحرمان .. وعن الأحزان 

وإن لام حد علينا نقوله 

لولا الحب ما كان في الدنيا ولا إنسان

----------


## سوما

كوكب تانى ..
ل: مدحت صالح..
**********

رفضك يازمانى ياأوانى يامكانى
أنا عايز أعيش فى كوكب تانى
فيه عالم تانى فيه لسه أمانى 
فيه الانسان لسه أنسان عايش للتانى

عالم طيار ورياحه قويه 
بتهد كيانى تكسر فيا
من غير مواعيد ..بتاخدنى بعيد
عن معنى حياتى ..عن أصلى وذاتى 
ودى مش بأديا ودى مش بأديا

فى سد منيع عالى وفظيع عالى وفظيع
بينى وبين نفسى بين روحى ورسمى
بين يومى وأمسى بين يومى وأمسى
والله أتمنيته ولاقيته فى الهوا بيضيع
ودى مش بأديا ودى مش بأديا

مكبوته فى قلبلى أحلام محصوره
وحطام أفكار أيتام مبتوره
وأمال مطويه بتعافر فيا
وكأن وانى كان لسه شويه
وكأن أوانى كان لسه شويه

وفى وسط الناس والزحمه تاه الاحساس والرحمه 
وفى وسط الناس والزحمه تاه الاحساس والرحمه 
ضاع منى سلامى ..تاه حتى كلامى
ضاق بيا مكانى
كداب يازمانى ..كداب يازمانى

رفضك يازمانى ياأوانى يامكانى
أنا عايز أعيش فى كوكب تانى
فيه عالم تانى فيه لسه أمانى
فيه الانسان لسه أنسان
عايش للتانى
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*بكتب أسمك..
ل: فيروز...

بكتب أسمك ياحبيبى  عالحور العتيق
تكتب أسمى ياحبيبى  عارمل الطريق
بكره بتشتى الدنى عالقصص لمجرحه
بيبقى أسمك ياحبيبى  وأسمى بينمحى
بيبقى أسمك ياحبيبى  وأسمى بينمحى

بحكى عنك ياحبيبى لأهالى الحى
بتحكى عنى ياحبيبى  لنبعه المى
وأما بيدورالسهر تحت قناديل المسا
بيحكوا عنك ياحبيبى  وأنا بنتسى
بيحكوا عنك ياحبيبى  وأنا بنتسى

وهديتنى ورده فرجيتا لصحابى
خبيتا بكتابى زرعتا عالمخدا
هديتك مزهريه لكنت تداريها
ولا تعتنى فيها تضاعت لهديه
وبتقلى بتحبنى  مابتعرف اديش
ماذالك بتحبنى  ليش دخلك ليش

بكتب أسمك ياحبيبى  عالحور العتيق
تكتب أسمى ياحبيبى  عارمل الطريق
بكره بتشتى الدنى عالقصص لمجرحه
بيبقى أسمك ياحبيبى  وأسمى بينمحى
بيبقى أسمك ياحبيبى  وأسمى بينمحى


*

----------


## rosey19

ده انتي بلاد طيبة
وقريبة وحبيبة 
ده انتي أمل وحياة

وقت الخطر أمي 
بتحملي همي
حضنك دفا وأمان

ليكي أنا غنيت
يا دنيتي وناسي

إذا كنت مرة جنيت 
حقك على رأسي

***

لا نسيت ولا بنسى
قلبك لمس لمسة 
قلبي اللي داب أحلام

يا بلادي ضميني 
حضنك بيحميني 
من الغربة والأيام

ليكي أنا غنيت
يا دنيتي وناسي

إذا كنت مرة جنيت 
حقك على رأسي

----------


## rosey19

انت بلاد طيبه

    محمد منير

   انوشكا


ده انتي بلاد طيبة
وقريبة وحبيبة 
ده انتي أمل وحياة

وقت الخطر أمي 
بتحملي همي
حضنك دفا وأمان

ليكي أنا غنيت
يا دنيتي وناسي

إذا كنت مرة جنيت 
حقك على رأسي

***

لا نسيت ولا بنسى
قلبك لمس لمسة 
قلبي اللي داب أحلام

يا بلادي ضميني 
حضنك بيحميني 
من الغربة والأيام

ليكي أنا غنيت
يا دنيتي وناسي

إذا كنت مرة جنيت 
حقك على رأسي

----------


## rosey19

فيروز


بعدك على بالي 

بعدك على بالي .. ياقمر الحلوين ..
يازهرة تشرين .. يادهب الغالي ..
بعدك على بالي ..
ياحلو يا مغرور ..
ياحبق ومنتور ..
على سطح العالي ..

مرق الصيف بمواعيدو .. 
والهوا لملم عناقيدو ..
وماعرفنا خبر عنك ياقمر ..
ولاحدا لوحلنا بإيدو ..
وتطل الليالي .. وتروح الليالي ..
وبعدك على بالي , على بالى

----------


## سوما

*حنين..
ل: وردة...

اه ياناعسة وخبرينى يابوى

اللى غربنا مين

واللى توهنا مين

اه يانى طول السنين

لو حد بينسى روحه

انا كنت نسيت هواك

لو قلب بينسى حبه

انسى الحياة معاه

يازمانى والامانى

اه ياللى مالكش تانى

ولاحبى الاولانى

شايلاك فى نن عينى

واللى بينك وبينى

اشواق كل الاحبة

وحنين المحرومين

اه يا نا من الحنين

يا اعز واغلى حب

لفيت الدنيا بعدك

مالقيتش فيها قلب

يا كل مابتمنى يا

الجنة نار فى بعدك

والنار فى قربك جنة

انا منك وانت منى

توهنى البعد عنك

من غيرك ابقى مين

شايلاك فى نن عينى

واللى بينك وبينى

اشواق كل الاحبة

وحتين الحرومين

اه يانا من الحنين 

*

----------


## rosey19

الله عليكى سوما ... اختيارك لاغانى كلماتها رقيقه جدا



استناني / صوت الحب.......  نجاه




يا قلبي سيب الهوي 

واهدي حبيبي سلام 

اللي حرمنا وداعه 

وفاتنا للأوهام .. يا قلبي

وقوله هو اللي بينا 

حب .. ولا كلام ؟

وحلفه بكل غالي 

يروح ويرجع أوام 


***


ناديت عليك 

لا رد صوت .. ولا صدى

ناديت .. ناديت 

غلبت من طول الندا

استناني .. استناني .. استناني

هي دقيقة كتير علشاني

استنيتك عمر بحاله 

مش قادر تستني ثواني ؟

انت حبيبي

استناني


***


كنت هقولك ما تسيبنيش

ما تسيبنيش للشوق والحيرة 

وخوفي عليك

خايفة عليك يا حبيبي .. خايفة عليك

وابقي ابعتلي 

كلمة تهدي الشوق وتطمن 

قلبي عليك 

قلبي عليك يا حبيبي .. قلبي عليك

كنت هتسمع دمع عينيا 

بيقولك .. ما تغيبش عليا

كان هيقولك .. لمس ايديا

فكر فيا 

ناديت .. ناديت

ما سمعت غير صوتي أنا

يا ريت .. ما جيت 

ولا قلبي كان جابني هنا 

دنيا غريبة عليا 

وانت بعيد .. انت بعيد

وانت بعيد عن عينيا

وآه .. لو تحس اللي بيا 

تبكي معايا عليا

استناني .. استناني .. استناني

هي دقيقة كتير علشاني

استنيتك عمر بحاله 

مش قادر تستني ثواني ؟

انت حبيبي

استناني

استناني استناني استناني

----------


## rosey19

أغنيــه حكيم [ كلآم بكلآم حنتــكلم ] 


أغنيه حلوٍه كتييرٍ 

[ .. كلمآت الآغنيــه ..]


مبلاش كتر كلام 
مين اللى يقول للتانى حرام
مبلاش كتر كلام 
مين اللى يقول للتانى حرام
كل ما عليك بتنزلنى 
وبعيشلك وانت بتقتلنى
يبقى حرام على مين
وبقويك وانت بتكسرنى
وكأنك حالف تخسرنى 
متخلينا ساكتيييين
كلام بكلام هنتكلم 
خلاص تلميذك اتعلم 
كلام بكلام هنتكلم 
خلاص تلميذك اتعلم 
برافو عليك اوى يا استاذ 
عرفت تربى وتعلم
كرهتك ايوه ونسيتك 
ونفعت فيا تربيتك
كرهتك ايوه ونسيتك 
ونفعت فيا تربيتك
اديتنى درس كبير فى الذل 
زاكرته صح وذليتك
مبلاش كتر كلام
مين اللى يقول للتانى حرام
مبلاش كتر كلام
مين اللى يقول للتانى حرام
وحياة دموعى وجرح قلبى لعرفك 
تلميذك اتعلم وناوى يشرفك


وحياة دموعى وجرح قلبى لعرفك 
تلميذك اتعلم وناوى يشرفك
هذل فيك 
وهدوس عليك
وابيع العشره 
وهجيب كمان
فى الامتحان 
عشره على عشره
دانا كل دمعه بالف دمعه هردها
وكل حاجه بنيتها حالف اهدها
دانا كل دمعه بالف دمعه هردها
وكل حاجه بنيتها حالف اهدها
بتقول لمين 
متشكرين 
ده اقل واجب 
دلعت فيك 
وانا بين ايديك 
ولا كنش عاجب 
انا زى مانت كسرت قلبى انا هكسرك
لو حتى هخسر فيك هبيعك واخسرك
دانا زى مانت كسرت قلبى انا هكسرك
لو حتى هخسر فيك هبيعك واخسرك
علشان تفوق 
لازم تدوق 
جرحى وعذابى
هلعب معاك 
وهبيع هواك 
واخد حسابى
كلام بكلم هنتكلم 
خلاص تلميذك اتعلم 
كلام بكلم هنتكلم 
خلاص تلميذك اتعلم 
برافو عليك اوى يا استاذ 
عرفت تربى وتعلم 
كرهتك ايوه ونسيتك 
ونفعت فيا تربيتك 
كرهتك ايوه ونسيتك 
وطمرت فيا تربيتك
اديتنى درس كبير فى الذل 
زاكرته صح وذليتك
مبلاش كتر كلام 
مين اللى للتانى حرام 
مبلاش كتر كلام 
مين اللى للتانى حرام 
كل ما عليك بتنزلنى 
وبعيشلك وانت بتقتلنى 
يبقى حرام على مين 
وبقويك وانت بتكسرنى 
وكأنك حالف تخسرنى 
ما تخلينا ساكتين 
كلام بكلام هنتكلم 
خلاص تلميذك اتعلم
كلام بكلام هنتكلم 
خلاص تلميذك اتعلم
برافو عليك اوى يا استاذ 
عرفت تربى وتعلم
كرهتك ايوه ونسيتك
وطمرت فيا تربيتك
ههدك زى ما بنيتك 
ونفعت فيا تربيتك 
اديتنى درس كبير فى الذل 
زاكرته صح وذليتك

----------


## elgohary2009

تسلم الأيادي
مجهود رائع
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> الله عليكى سوما ... اختيارك لاغانى كلماتها رقيقه جدا


شكرا يا روزى ده من ذوقك الراقى والرقيق..... :f:   :f: 

تلات سلامات..
ل: محمد قنديل..

تلات سلامات..
**************
تلات سلامات ياواحشنى تلات أيام
بأيدى سلام وعينى سلام
وقلبى سلاااااااااام

بعادك ياجميل طول ودى أول بعاد بيطول
تلات أيام ياروح قلبى وأنا جنبى حسود وعزول
يأسونى عليك ما أسى
ينسونى هواك ما أنساه
يا مالى الدنيا فى عنيا
يامالى الدنيا فى عنيا
تلات سلامات وشويه
تلات سلاماااااااات

تلات سلامات ياواحشنى تلات أيام
بأيدى سلام وعينى سلام
وقلبى سلااااااااااااام

عرفت الوحده أيه هى وايه أيامى فى بعادك
وشفتك هانت الدنيا ولا فكرت فى عتابك
وعاتبك ليه وأنا بحبك
وقولك أيه وأنا بحبك

يامالى الدنيا فى عنيا
يامالى الدنيا فى عنيا
تلات سلامات وشويه
تلات سلامااااات
 :f2:

----------


## محمد المعداوي

*[i][الله علي زوئك الرقيق  تسلم ياغالى  على الاحساس العالي الي الامام دائما/i]*

----------


## سوما

*مشيت خلاص ..
ل: وائل جسار ..

بعد ما ارتاحت روحي ليك وعرفت طعم الدنيا بيك 

مشيت خلاص و ما قلتليش أنا أعمل إيه

تنساني ليه بالله عليك و أنا قلبي حياتو و روحو فيك

و ازاي حيجيلو حبيبي نوم لو مش لإيك 

بعد ما ارتاحت روحي ليك وعرفت طعم الدنيا بيك

مشيت خلاص و لكن ياريت ما ألتليش أنا أعمل إيه 

تنساني ليه بالله عليك و أنا قلبي حياتو و روحو فيك 

و ازاي حيجيلو حبيبي نوم لو مش لإيك 

أنا قلبي كنت بخاف عليه 

شفتك ما اعرفش جرالي إيه

حبيت و خلاص محسبتهاش و لا ألت ليه

كان حلم دا و لا كان خيال لا ارتاحت و لا بيرتاحلي بال 

ريحني و قولي إزاي البعد أقدر عليه 


أجمل أيام فاتت أوام 

و كإنو يادوب نظرة و سلام 

و أنا لسا حبيبي بعيش خلاص و بقول ياريت

على أد ما بتمناك في يوم 

ارجعلي و اشوفك بس يوم

حاولت أنساك يوم بعد يوم و لا يوم نسيت 

أجمل أيام فاتت أوام 

و كإنو يادوب نظرة و سلام

و أنا لسا حبيبي بعيش خلاص و بقول ياريت

على أد ما بتمناك في يوم

ارجعلي و اشوفك بس يوم 

حاولت أنساك يوم بعد يوم و لا يوم نسيت 


أنا قلبي كنت بخاف عليه 

شفتك ما اعرفش جرالي إيه

حبيت و خلاص محسبتهاش و لا ألت ليه

كان حلم دا و لا كان خيال لا ارتاحت و لا بيرتاحلي بال 

ريحني و قولي إزاي البعد أقدر عليه


*

----------


## سوما

*نسيت انساك ..
ل: فضل شاكر

نسيت أنساك..
*************
نسيت انساك
حواليه كل الناس وبالي معاك
نسيت انساك

وكأني لسه عايش عشان فكراك
حبيبي مهما رحت بعيد
معاك ديما
وبعمل ناسي ومابنساش فـ يوم ابدا
نسيت انساك
نسيت انساك

غيابك طــــال
ولا عارف اعيش حياتي
مع العايشين

غيابــــــــك طال
وبتعدي كل ليله عليه سنين
حبيبي مهما رحت بعيد
معاك ديما
وبعمل ناسي ومابنساش فـ يوم ابدا
نسيت انساك

نسيت انساك


*

----------


## محمد أمير

*
لسه فاكر قلبي يدي لك أمان

ولا فاكر كلمه ح تعيد اللي كان

والا نظره توصل الشوق بالحنان

لما تسألني أقولك كان زمان

كانت الأيام في قلبي دموع بتجري

وانت تحلالك دموعي وهي عمري

ياما هانت لك وكانت كل مره

تمحي كلمة من أماني فيك وصبري

كلمة لما راح الهوى ويا الجراح

واللي قاسيته في ليلي اتنسى ويا الصباح

والنهار ده الحب والشوق والحنان

لما تسألني أقولك كان زمان

ياما حليت لك آهات قلبي وهيّ

من قساوتك انت والأيام عليّ

كنت تسمعها نغم واسمع صداها

نار تدوب حبنا شوية شويه

الهوى اللي هان عليّ ابتديت تعرف غلاوته 

لنهار ده الحب سيره كان زمان

لما تسألني أقولك كان زمان

والليالي كنت بتسمي الليالي

لعبة الخيال وهي عمر غالي

كنت أبات أسأل عليك ظني ودموعي

وانت متهني بحيرتي وانشغالي

قل لي إيه هي الحكاية

بعد ما عرفنا النهاية 

انت جيت مشتاق لحبي

ولا لدموعي وأسايا

النهار ده بعد ما فات الأوان

مهما تحلف لي أقولك كان زمان 


الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## محمد أمير

*انـــا فــــى انـتـظــارك مـلـيــت 
نـــارى فـــى ضـلـوعـى وحـطـيـت 

ايـــدى عـلــى خـــدى  وعــديــت 

بالـثـانـيـه غـيـابــك ولا  جــيـــت 

يـاريـتـنـى عــمــرى  مـاحـبـيــت 

عـايـز اعــرف لا تـكــون  غـضـبـان 

او شــاغــل قـلــبــك  انــســـان 

خليتنى من يأسى اقول الغيبه دى تغيب على طول 

واتفكر ايه اللى جنيت من ذنبى يسيئك مالاقيـت 

يــــاريــــت ... يــــاريـــــت 

اتقلب على جمر النار ... واتشرد ويـا  الافكـار 

النسمه احسبها خطاك والهمسه احسبهـا لقـاك 

عـلــى كـــده اصـبـحـت وامـسـيـت 

وشافونى وقالوا حبيت ياريتنى عمرى  ماحبيـت 

تواعدنى بسنين وايام وتجيبنى بحجـج  وكـلام 

وتسلم وتمر قوام او تخلف وتقول لـى  نسيـت 

يـاريـتـنـى عــمــرى  مـاجـيـيــت 


الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## سوما

*في الركن البعيد الهادي ..
ل: أنغام ..

في الركن البعيد الهادي 
وفي نفس المكان في النادي 
أنا قاعدة مستنية 
أجمل حبيب في عنيا 
والشوق زارع حواليا 
شجرة هنا مندية 
وفاتت دقيقة وفاتت دقايق 
وفاتت ورارها دقايق تدايق 
وفين أنت فين يا بحر الحنان 
وفين أنت فين بر الامان 
يا خوفي لتنسى معادي 
في الركن البعيد الهادي 
الثلج داب داب 
في كاس الليمون 
بقاله ساعات 
وفتحلي باب لهمس العيون 
وضحك البنات 
والشمس غابت 
واحنا في عز النهار 
واللهفة دابت من حرارة النتظار 
وراحوا القاعدين 
وقعدوا ناس تانيين 
استنى تاني ولا ايه ولا ايه ؟؟ 
استني تاني استنى ليه ليه 
لا برده أسأل أحسن ده يزعل 
وأنا زعلوا ما أقدرش عليه 
طلبته عاتبته 
قالي أهلا يا حياتي 
وفي وسط موجة غضب 
رمالي نجمة وطوق 
وبكل رقة وأدب 
وبشوق ما بعده شوق 
قال لي انهارده ايه 
قلت النهارده السبت 
من خجلي دبت وتبت 
مالقيتش عندي رد 
ميعادنا كان الحد 
في الركن البعيد الهادي


*

----------


## rosey19

اسمعونى ... ورده
يا أهل الهوى قبل ما تظلموني اسمعوني
اسمعوني و اسمعوني و افهموني
عشقنا ياما عشقنا
وشربنا سنين م الهوى شربنا سوا
ودبنا ياما دبنا 
واتعذبت قلوبنا

وف ليلة قابلوه , كلموه, سألوه
عن اسمي سألوه , عن حبي سألوه
قال ما اعرفوش , ما قابلتوش , ما شفتوش , ما عشقتوش
قال يعني مش فاكرنا , ولا فاكر حب بينا 
وايامنا سوا
قال لكو ايه .. ما تستغربوش
هو في حد النهاردة بيفتكر

روح .. روح
روح قول له يا قمر
فاكرنا ولا ناسي
ناسينا ولا فاكر
ليالي السهر
ماتقول له يا قمر
ولا انت يا قمر
اتعلمت القساوة وبقيت زي حبيبي
بتنسى يا قمر حبايبك يا قمر
غريبة و مش غريبة .. دنيا و فيها العجايب
بتريح اللي ظلموا و بتتعب الحبايب
مين.. مين
يخلص مين كده يا ناس
مين .. مين
يضيع منه احلى سنين
وتيجي ايام و يقول للناس
انا ما اعرفش هو مين
وآه .. لو الأيام بتتكلم كانت قالت عملنا ايه
وكان الحب اد ايه و راح ازاي و كنا ازاي و دلوقتي بقينا ايه
وشوفوا بيقول علينا ايه


ده ف ليلة قابلوه , كلموه, سألوه
عن اسمي سألوه , عن حبي سألوه
قال ما اعرفوش , ما قابلتوش , ما شفتوش , ما عشقتوش
قال يعني مش فاكرنا , ولا فاكر حب بينا 
وايامنا سوا
قال لكو ايه .. ما تستغربوش
هو في حد النهاردة بيفتكر

اسمعوني
باقول لكو ايه .. اسمعوني
ما تيجوا بينا ننسى اللي كان
ننسى سوا غدر الزمان
اسمعوني
ايه رأيكم؟ 
بتقولوا ايه؟
خسارة و الف خسارة
لكن اعمل ايه



ده ف ليلة قابلوه , كلموه, سألوه
عن اسمي سألوه , عن حبي سألوه
قال ما اعرفوش , ما قابلتوش , ما شفتوش , ما عشقتوش
قال يعني مش فاكرنا , ولا فاكر حب بينا 
وايامنا سوا
قال لكو ايه .. ما تستغربوش
هو في حد النهاردة بيفتكر
__________________

----------


## rosey19

الفنانة/وردة الجزائريه

احضنوا الأيام لتجري من ايدينا
أحلى ايام الهوى راحت علينا
***
و الشهددوقونا
بالـسكر دوبونا
وبعد ما حبيناهم
وبعد ماهنيناهم
بالمرسقــونا
بالرخص باعونا
آه وبايدينا
آه انكوينا
لما بالحب ابتلينا
ابتلينا واتنسينا وانتهينا
بس طول ماهو جاي بكره
ربنا يعوض علينا
يعوضالله يعوض الله يعوض الله
الدنيا لسه بخيرها والله يعوض الله
***
أحلىكلام في الهوى قلناه
قد ما قلنا صدقناه
وعشقناه ودبنا معاه
ودبنا معاهودوبناه
دبنا دبنا دبنا
حب بحب نعطش حب نشرب حب
غنت كل الدنيا معانا أغانيالحب
واما قلنا خلاص ارتحنا
والايام حست بفرحنا
ضاع الهوى بعد ماجرحنا
اه ع الدنيا لما بتدي
بس بتاخد قد ماتدي
وأكتر ما بتدينا ياوعدي
استكترت الحب علينا
استكترت الفرح علينا
استكترت الحلم علينا
آهوبايدينا آه انكوينا
لما بالحب ابتلينا
ابتلينا واتنسينا وانتهينا
بس طولماهو جاي بكره
ربنا يعوض علينا
يعوض الله يعوض الله يعوض الله
الدنيا لسهبخيرها والله يعوض الله
***
أحلى ايام ياهوى انا بانتظارها
بابتسامتهاوحلاوتها ونارهابانتظارها
بكره ايامنا اللي جايه تقول تعالوا
قلت اهلا بيهاوبضحكة نهارها
ولياليها وسهرها والعشرة اللي بينا
لو حد افتكرها
ياللهبينا
نحضن الايام لترجع تجري بينا
قبل ما الدنيا تجرح تاني فينا
نودعالنغمة الحزينة تشترينا
ندعي للأيام تجينا والزمن هو يداوينا
ليه نشمت حدبينا ملي بينا
كل ده محسوب علينا
يا زمن حاسب علينا
بعد ما ضحكتعينينا
اه واترضينا....اه واتصافينا
لما رحنالهم وجينا
واما قلنا نحببكره
ربنا يعوض علينا
يعوض الله يعوض الله يعوض الله
الدنيا لسه بخيرهاوالله يعوض الله

اتمنى ان تعجبكم

----------


## سوما

*أهواك..
ل:عبد الحليم حافظ

أهواك..
*******
أهواك وأتمنى لو أنساك
وأنسى روحي وياك
وإن ضاعت يبقى فداك لو تنساني

وأنساك وتريني بأنسى جفاك
وأشتاق لعذابي معاك
وألقى دموعي فاكراك أرجع تاني

في لقاك الدنيا تجيني معاك
ورضاها يبقى رضاك
وساعتها يهون في هواك طول حرماني

وألاقيك مشغول وشاغلني بيك
وعيني تيجي في عينيك
وكلامهم يبقى عليك وإنت تداري

وأراعيك وأصحى من الليل أناديك
وأبعت روحي تصحيك
قوم ياللي شاغلني بيك جرب ناري


*

----------


## elgohary2009

*إختيارات أكثر من رائعة*

----------


## سوما

*طيرى يا طيارة..
ل:فيروز

طيري يا طيارة..
************
طيري يا طيارة طيري يا ورق و خيطان 
بدي ارجع بنت صغيرة على سطح الجيران 
علي فوق سطوح بعاد عالنسمة الخجولة
أخدوني معهن الأولاد و ردوا لي الطفولة
ضحكات الصبيان و غناني زمان 
ردت لي كتبي و مدرستي و العمر اللي كان
و ينساني الزمان على سطح الجيران
لو فينا نهرب و نطير مع هالورق الطاير
تا نكبر بعد بكير شو صاير شو صاير 
يا زهر الرمان ميل بها البستان
تيتسلوا صغار الأرض و يحلو الزمان 
و ينساني الزمان على سطح الجيران ..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=Rxn5emT56tc
*

----------


## nariman

*أنا قلبي برج حمام هج الحمام منه*

*ياللي عنيكي كلام ليه الضلوع أنوا*

*أنا قلبي كان شباك .. بس الهوى شبّاك*

*يا بكرة بستناك .. ليك العيون حنوا*

*يا حبيبتي قلبي فانوس .. بس الغنا محبوس*

*بكرة اللي جاي شموس .. وعنيكي يتحنوا*

*ده أنا قلبي برج حمام هج الحمام منه*

*ياللي عنيكي كلام .. ليه الضلوع أنوا*

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19

كوكب الشرق
أم كلثوم

أغداً ألقاك

الهادئ احمد
محمد عبد الوهاب

أغداً ألقاك يا خوف فؤادي من غدٍ
يالشوقي وإحتراقي في إنتظار الموعد
آه كم أخشى غدي هذا وأرجوه إقترابا
كنت أستدنيه لكن هبته لما أهابا
وأهلت فرحة القرب به حين استجابا
هكذا أحتمل العمر نعيماً وعذابا
مهجة حرة وقلباً مسه الشوق فذابا
أغداً ألقاك

أنت يا جنة حبي واشتياقي وجنوني
أنت يا قبلة روحي وانطلاقي وشجوني
أغداً تشرق أضواؤك في ليل عيوني
آه من فرحة أحلامي ومن خوف ظنوني
كم أناديك وفي لحني حنين ودعاء
آه رجائي أنا كم عذبني طول الرجاء
أنا لو لا أنت لم أحفل بمن راح وجاء
أناأحيا لغد آن بأحلام اللقاء
فأت أو لا تأتي أو فإفعل بقلبي ما تشاء
أغداً ألقاك

هذه الدنيا كتاب أنت فيه الفكر
هذه الدنيا ليال أنت فيها العمر
هذه الدنيا عيون أنت فيها البصر
هذه الدنيا سماء أنت فيها القمر
فإرحم القلب الذي يصبو إليك
فغداً تملكه بين يديك
وغداً تأتلف الجنة أنهاراً وظلاّ
وغداً ننسى فلا نأسى على ماضٍ تولّى
وغداً نزهو فلا نعرف للغيب محلا
وغداً للحاضر الزاهر نحيا ليس إلا
قد يكون الغيب حلواً .. إنما الحاضر أحلى
أغداً ألقاك

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## سوما

*أعطني الناي..
ل:فيروز

أعطني الناي..
**************
 أعطني الناي وغني
فالغنا سر الوجود
وأنين الناي يبقى 
بعد أن يفنى الوجود
هل إتخذت الغاب مثلي 
منـزلاً دون القصور
فتتبعت السواقي
وتسلقت الصخور
هل تحممت بعطره 
وتنشفت بنور
وشربت الفجر خمراً 
من كؤوس من أثير
هل جلست العصر مثلي 
بين جفنات العنب
والعناقيد تدلت
كثريات الذهب
هل فرشت العشب ليلاً 
وتلحفت الفضاء
زاهداً في ما سيأتي
ناسياً ما قد مضى
أعطني الناي وغني
وانسى داء ودواء
إنما الناس سطورٌ 
كتبت لكن بماء 


*

----------


## سوما

*جميل جمال..
ل:فريد الأطرش

جميل جمال..
**************
جميل جمال، مالوش مثال
ولا في الخيال، صدق اللي قال
زي الغزال.. جميــل جمـال
ليه الدنيا جميلة وحلوة وانت معايا، وانت معايا

ليه تخلي القلب بنشوة وانت أسأي وانت أسـاي

تسألني ليه.. معرفش

والسرِّ إيه.. مفهمش

عطف وحنان، من الزمان، ولاَّ عشان  

جميل جمال..  جميل جمال

ليه لمَّا بشوفك بِعْنَيَّ روحي تغنِّ.. روحي تغني

وتْنَسِّـي الأيام حواليِّ وتطمنِّي، وتطمني

نظرةْ عينيك.. تسحرني

والشـوق إليك.. حيَّرني

عطف وحنان.. من الزمان

ولاَّ عشان.. جميل جمال.. جميل جمال

ليه كل الأزهار بتحبك، والطيـر والناس

علشان الرقة اللي فقلبك، ولاَّ الإحسـاس

ولاَّ القوام.. والخفَّة، والإبتسام عالشفَّة

عطف وحنان.. من الزمان

ولاَّ عشان.. جميل جمـال


*

----------


## kethara

*
 اشترونى

وردة الجزائرية



اشترونى   

 أشتـرونى وأشـتـــروا خاطر عـيونى ريحونى 

ياللى غـاويـيــن تـتـعـبـونــــى ريحونى

صدقونى إلنهارده أنا بـيـن إيديكوا صدقونى

بس بكره هتدوروا موش هتلاقونى 

أشترونى وأسهروا على راحتى ياما

ياللى جوه قلبــــــى عـلـمـتـم عـلامه 

وأسألـونى وديـتــى فـين الأبتـسـامـه 

قبل ما أنســـــــــــى وأفتكر وتفكرونى 

أشترونى وأعـرفوا قـيمـة غـلاوتـــى 

وأسمعـونى ياللـــى مش عارفين حكايتى 

بالكلام الحلو ترجعلى أبـتـسـامـتـى 

ده تالزمان والحب ياما تـوهــونـــى 

أشترونى وأزرعــــوا بالـحــب وردة 

أشترونى وغـيـروا حـب الـزمـان ده 

أشترونى خايفه لا تحيونى النهـارده 

وترجعـــوا من بكره تانى تمـوتـونــــى  


اشترونى


*

----------


## سوما

*أغضب..
ل: أصالة..

أغضب ..
********
إغضبْ كما تشاءُ..

واجرحْ أحاسيسي كما تشاءُ..

حطّم أواني الزّهرِ والمرايا..

هدّدْ بحبِّ امرأةٍ سوايا..

فكلُّ ما تفعلهُ سواءُ..

و كلُّ ما تقولهُ سواءُ..

فأنتَ كالأطفالِ يا حبيبي..

نحبّهمْ.. مهما لنا أساؤوا..


إغضبْ!

فأنتَ رائعٌ حقاً متى تثورُ

إغضب!

فلولا الموجُ ما تكوَّنت بحورُ..

كنْ عاصفاً.. كُنْ ممطراً..

فإنَّ قلبي دائماً غفورُ


إغضب!

لنْ أجيبَ بالتحدّي

فأنتَ طفلٌ عابثٌ..

يملؤهُ الغرورُ..

وكيفَ من صغارها..

تنتقمُ الطيورُ؟

إذهبْ..

إذا يوماً مللتَ منّي..

أما أنا فإني..

سأكتفي بدمعي وحزني..

فالصمتُ كبرياءُ..

والحزنُ كبرياءُ..

إذهبْ..

إذا أتعبكَ البقاءُ..

وعندما تحتاجُ كالطفلِ إلى حناني..

فعُدْ إلى قلبي متى تشاءُ..

فأنتَ في حياتيَ الهواءُ..

وأنتَ.. عندي الأرضُ والسماءُ..

إغضبْ كما تشاءُ

واذهبْ كما تشاءُ

واذهبْ.. متى تشاءُ

لا بدَّ أن تعودَ ذاتَ يومٍ

وقد عرفتَ ما هوَ الوفاءُ...


*

----------


## rosey19

اغنيه أمل حياتى


لام كلثوم 
أمل حياتي يا حب 
غالي ما ينتهيش 
يا أحلى غنوه سمعها 
قلبي ولا تتنسيش 
خد عمري كله بس 
النهارده خليني اعيش 
خليني جنبك .. في حضن قلبك 
وسيبني أحلم ياريت 
زماني ما يصحنيش 
أمل حياتي عينيه
يا أغلى مني عليه 
يا حبيب امبارح 
وحبيب دلوقتي 
يا حبيبي لبكره 
ولأخر وقتي 
احكي لي .. قوللي 
أيه من الأمان ناقصني تاني 
وانا بين اديك 
عمري ما دقت حنان في حياتي 
زي حنانك 
ولا حبيت يا حبيبي حياتي 
إلا عشانك 
وقابلت آمالي وقابلت الدنيا 
وقابلت الحب 
أول ما قبلتك واديتك قلبي 
يا حياة القلب 
أكثر م الفرح ده ما حلمش 
أكثر م اللي انا فيه ما اطلبش 
بعد هنايا معاك يا حبيبي 
لو راح عمري أنا ماندمش 
وكفاية أصحى على 
شفايفك بتقوللي عيش 
أسمعها غنوة تقول 
لحبي ما ينتهيش 
خليني جنبك 
في حضن قلبك 
وسيبني أحلم ياريت 
زماني ما يصحنيش 
ياللي حبك 
خلا كل الدنيا حب 
ياللي قربك
صحى عمر وصحى قلب 
وانت معايا يصعب عليه 
رمشة عنيه ولا حتى ثانية 
يصعب عليه ليغيب جمالك 
ويغيب دلالك ولو شوية 
قد كده باشتاق إليك 
قد كده ملهوف عليك 
نفسي أنده لك بكلمه 
ما تقالتش لحد تاني 
كلمه قد هواك ده كله 
قد أشواقي وحنانى
كلمة زيك 
واللي زيك فين 
ده انت زيك 
ما اتخلقش اتنين 
وكفاية أصحى على 
شفايفك بتقولي عيش 
أسمعها غنوة تقول 
لحبي ما ينتهيش 
خليني جنبك 
ف حضن قلبك 
وسيبني أحلم ياريت 
زماني ما يصحنيش 
يا حبيبي مهما طال عمري معاك 
برضه أيامه قليله 
دي السعادة والحنان في هواك 
ما تقضيهاش أجيال طويله 
حبك يا حبيبي 
ملا قلبي وفكري 
بينور ليلي 
ويطول عمري 
بيزيد.. بيزيد في غلاوته 
دايماً بيزيد 
وتملي جديد في حلاوته 
وتمللي جديد 
إنت خليتني أعيش الحب 
وياك ألف حب 
كل نظره إليك بحبك 
من جديد وأفضل احب 
أنا حبيت في عنيك الدنيا 
كل الدنيا حتى عوازلي أو حسادي 
كل الناس حلوين 


في عينه حلوين 
طول ما عنيه شايفه 
الدنيا وانت قصادي 
وأنام وأصحى على 
شفايفك بتقوللي عيش 
أسمعها غنوه 
تقول لحبي ما تنتهيش 
خليني جنبك
في حضن قلبك 
وسيبني أحلم ياريت 
زماني ما يصحنيش


________________


يارب الاغنيه تعجبكم

----------


## سوما

*بعيد عنك..
ل:أم كلثوم

بعيد عنك..
************
نسيت النوم واحلامو 
نسيت لياليه وايامه 

بعيد عنك .. حياتي عذاب 
متبعدنيش بعيد عنك 
مليش غير الدموع أحباب 
معاها بعيش بعيد عنك 

غلبني الشوق وغلبّني 
وليل البعد دوبني 

ومهما السهد حيرني 
ومهما الشوق سهرني 
لاطول بعدك يغيرني 
ولا الايام بتبعدني 
بعيد عنك

لا نوم ولا دمع في عينيا .. ما خلاش الفراق فيا 
نسيت النوم واحلامه .. نسيت لياليه و ايامه 
وبين الليل و آلامه .. و بين الخوف و اوهامه 

باخاف عليك .. و باخاف تنساني 
والشوق اليك .. على طول صحاني 

غلبني الشوق غلبّني 
وليل البعد دوبني 
دوبني 
ومهما السهد حيرني 
ومهما الشوق سهرني 
لاطول بعدك يغيرني 
ولا الايام بتبعدني 
بعيد عنك 

افتكر لي لحظة حلوة عشنا فيها للهوا 
افتكر لي مرة غنوة يوم سمعناها سوا 

خد من عمري عمري كله الا ثواني اشوفك فيها 
م الشوق اه م الشوق وعمايله .. 
ياما باداريها ياما .. ياما باحكيها ياما 

باخاف عليك .. وباخاف تنساني .. 
و الشوق اليك على طول صحاني 
غلبني الشوق غلبّني 
وليل البعد دوبني 
دوبني 
ومهما السهد حيرني 
ومهما الشوق سهرني 
لاطول بعدك يغيرني 
ولا الايام بتبعدني 
بعيد عنك 

كنت باشتاق لك و انا و انت هنا .. بيني و بينك خطوتين 
شوف بقينا ازاي يا حبيبي .. انا فين و انت فين 

والعمل ايه العمل .. ما تقول لي اعمل ايه 
والامل انت الامل .. تحرمني منك ليه 

عيون كانت بتحسدني على حبي .. ودلوقتي بتبكي عليا من غلبي 
وفين انت .. يا نور عيني .. يا روح قلبي فين 
فين اشكي لك فين .. عندي كلام و كلام و حاجات 
فين دمعك يا عين .. بيريحني بكايا ساعات 

باخاف عليك .. و باخاف تنساني 
والشوق اليك على طول صحاني 
غلبني الشوق غلبّني 
وليل البعد دوبني 
دوبني 
ومهما السهد حيرني 
ومهما الشوق سهرني 
لاطول بعدك يغيرني 
ولا الايام بتبعدني 
بعيد عنك 

*

----------


## nariman

*أغنية مابحبش ... أنغام*

***********************

*مابحبش حد يشوف أي دموع في عينيا*
*علشان لا أصعب عليه ولا يزعل عليا*
*وأضحك وكإن الضحكة بجد .. مش محتاجة طبطبة من حد*
*مانا لو بنكسر من جوايا .. مش عايزة في نظر الناس أتهد*

*مابحبش أبان مغلوبة ضعيفة وصورتي في نظر الناس تتهز*
*ولا حد يشوفني يقول مسكينة ياعيني عليها ومالهاش حظ*

*وأضحك وكإن الضحكة بجد .. مش محتاجة طبطبة من حد*
*مانا لو بنكسر من جوايا .. مش عايزة في نظر الناس أتهد*
*مابحبش حد يشوف أي دموع في عينيا
علشان لا أصعب عليه ولا يزعل عليا


.
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

النهاردة هقدم لكم هنا تانى اغنيه هيا طبعا مش من أجمل كلمات الأغانى  ::rolleyes:: 

لانها من كلماتى  :Biggrin: 











 :Cool: 





 
*دموع نزلت على خدودنا*
*ما بين مجروح وبين حيران*
*دليل صادق على وجودنا*
*فى صورة إسمها الإنسان*
*ولما الدمع ينزل شوف*
*مهوش ضعف استكان فينا*
*ولا طبعا بشاير خوف*
*لكن كانت دموع ثايره*
*صحيح يمكن تكون حايره*
*وبتحاول تشق طريق*
*عشان تخرج من الدايره*
*و تنزل لجل ما تنزل معاها كتير*
*وتاخد م الهموم الوفات*
*من العمر اللى عدى وفات*
*من الاشجان*
*من الحرمان اللى صار موجود*
*وقسوه طبعها غالب*
*ظروف صعبه على قلوبنا بتتكالب*
*ومين كاره ومين حابب*
*ومين يا دنيا راح يعذز*
*أنــا*
*كتير دمعى ؟*
*منا عارف*
*عشان العقل بيفكر*
*وطول ما بشوف حيارى كتير*
*يجوز دمعى يزيد أكتر* 

دمـــــــــوع


لحن وغناء 
حمـــزة نمرة

----------


## فراشة

أخى الشاعر الراقى
صفحات العمر
كلماتك لا تقل رقة وعذوبة عن أجمل كلمات الأغانى
تقبل مرورى مع أرق تحية


كلمات أغنيه
في قهوة ع المفرق( لفيروز)

في قهوة ع المفرق
في موقدة و في نار
نبقى أنا و حبيبي نفرشها بالأسرار
جيت لقيت فيها عشاق اتنين زغار
قعدوا على مقاعدنا
سرقوا منا المشوار

يا ورق الأصفر عم نكبر عم نكبر
الطرقات البيوت عم تكبر عم تكبر

تخلص الدنيي و ما في غير يا وطني
يا وطني أه بتضلك طفل زغير

متل السهم الراجع من سفر الزمان
قطعت الشوارع ما ضحكلي انسان

كل أصحابي كبروا و أتغير اللي كان
صاروا العمر الماضي
صاروا دهب النسيان



فراشة

----------


## فراشة

دى كلمات اغنية  شادية(أقوى من الزمن) جبتها مخصوص بعد   أغنية فيروز
 (في قهوة ع المفرق) لاحظوا التشابه بين الأغنيتين فى المضمون والكلمات



أقوى من الزمن 

لما كنا صغيرين
كان لينا مكان صغير دايما تقابلني فيه
لما كنا صغيرين
كان لينا حلم أخضر في قلوبنا عيشنا بيه
فاكرة يا حبيبي فاكرة 
فاكرة زهر البنفسج فاكرة ضل الشجر
فاكرة لمسة أيديك 
و حنان نظرة عينيك
فاكرة ومش ناسية أبدأ
أيام ما كنا نسهر نتونس بالقمر
أيام ما كنا نسهر يضحك لينا القمر
نتونس بالقمر .. يضحك لينما القمر و نغني مع القمر
و أتغير الزمان .. و أتبدل المكان 
لكن يا مصـر أنتي .. يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
جميلة زي ما أنتي .. وأصيلة زي ما أنتي
و أن خدعتني الأماني .. أو ضاع حبي في ثواني
أرجعلك أنت تاني .. تاني
يا صحبة المكان .. يا أقوي من الزمان
ألاقيكي يا مصر أنتي يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
الضحكة الحلوة أنتي .. و الحب الباقي أنتي
و كل شيء يتغير ... و أحنا بتكبر و نكبر
و نفارق بعضنا... و تبقى يا مصر دايما طفل هيفضل صغير
بنحبه كلنا
رحت تاني للمكان ... فكرني بكل حاجة و بأحلى سنين هوايا
رحت تاني للمكان .. لقيت أثنين بدلنا عايشين نفس الحكاية
ضحكة ماليا عنيهم رعشة بينه في أيديهم 
عايشين نفس البداية
ضحكتهم يا ترى ... فرحتهم يا ترى هيخليها الزمان 
دنيا و بتلف بينا... ترسم ضحكة عنينا
و تدينا الأمل .. نغني للأمل و نعيش ويا الأمل 
و يتغير الزمان .. يتبدل المكان
لكن يا مصر أنتي .. يا حبيبتي زي مانتي
جميلة زي ما أنتي و أصيلة زي ما أنتي
و أن خدعتني الأماني .. أو ضاع حبي في ثواني
ارجعلك أنت تاني 
يا صاحبة المكان .. يا أقوى من الزمان
ألأيكي يا مصر أنتي يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
الضحكة الحلوة أنتي .. و الحب الباقي أنتي
و كل شىء يتغير .. و أحنا بنكبر و نكبر
و نفارق بعضنا... و تبقى يا مصر دايما طفل هيفضل صغير
بنحبه كلنا ....  !!



فراشة

----------


## فراشة

قبل النهارده   (ورده)



انا ياما قلت خلاص وقلت فات الوقت 
اتاري عمري يا ناس يبتدي دالوقت 
وكأني اول مره بتبسم 
وكأن عمر القلب ما اتألم 
بتعلم الدنيا من الأول من الأول 
وغني من قلبي واتكلم 
وكلمة قلتها قبل النهارده 
ما هيش صوتي وانا ما قلتهاش 
وضحكه ضحكتها قبل النهارده 
ما هيش مني وانا ما ضحكتهاش 
وايام عشتها قبل النهار ده 
مهيش عمري وانا ما عشتهاش 
حبيبي يا حبيبي 
حبيبي معاك يا حبيبي 
عرفت ارتاح واهدى 
وقبلك دنيتي يا حبيبي انا ما عرفتهاش 
حبيبي معاك عرفت ارتاح ارتاح واهدى 
وقبلك دنيتي يا حبيبي انا ما عرفتهاش 
وقبلك كله مش محسوب عليه 
وقبلك ضاعت الأيام بلاش
.
. 
حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي حبيبي 
حبيبي الفرحه لما جيت و جاتني 
نسيت من الفرحه اندم عاللي فاتني 
وليه اندم وامتى اندم وانت 
باعتني الدنيا وانت اللي اشتريتني 
ورديت اللي ضاع مني ف ثواني 
وخليتني كأني حد تاني 
ده ما فيش للفرحه تاني مكان في قلبي 
وكأن الفرحه مخلوقه عشاني 
و قال علمت كل الدنيا تفرح 
واتاري الفرحه انا ما فرحتهاش 
لاقيت الفرحه ساكنه ف قلبي صدفه 
وصدقني انا ما اخترتهاش 
وما تمنيتشي حاجه زيك انت 
وحتي في المنام ما احلمتهاش
.
. 
أتاري احلى كلمه يا حبيبي في صوتي هيه كلمة 
يا حبيبي 
وبتعلم معاك احب عمري وبتعلم معاك ارضى بنصيبي 
ما نيش عايزه من الدنيا دى حاجه 
حبيبي اداني منها كل حاجه 
واتاري الحب غير ما عرفت خالص 
واتاري العمر قبله لا راح ولا جاء 
يا غنوة حب ما تغنتش قبلي 
ومن قبلك انا ما سمعتهاش 
يا جنه مجمعه الأفراح في صحبه 
ومن قبلك انا ما دخلتهاش 
و قال كان قلبي عايش قبل منه 
واتاري قلبى عمره فى يوم ما عاش
.
. 
نورنا يا قلبي شمعة كنا طفيناها 
وقلنا كلمة زمان كنا نسيناها 
وقلنا عشنا السنين 
واتارينا مش عارفين 
ان السنين لسه لينا فيها احلاها 
مين اللي خلا الليالي تبتسم تاني 
مين اللي هز القلوب تاني وصحاها 
وقلبي يا ناس عاللي بيعرفوني 
دول معاهم حق لما لما يحسدوني 
طب اعمل ايه اخبي 
ازاي وليه اخبي 
منا لو اخبي يا قلبي 
تفضحني عيوني 



فراشة

----------


## kethara

لا تحرموني منه

لا تحرموني منه بالغصب و الإكراه

لا تبعدوني عنه هذا أكبر ظلم والله

هو اللي رجع لي ضحكتي 

آني حر هذا قراري

والقرار هو قراري



أسمعوا رفضي وصرختي

لا تغصبوني .. لا تمنعوني

هو وجداني .. ونصفي الثاني

يا وحيدي يا حبيبي صابرين والأمر لله




لو حبستوني بغرفتي .. لو حبستوه بغرفته

آني يمكم جسد باقي .. روحي يمه ضو شمعته

أبد ما يهمك حبيبي .. آني إلك مهما يكون

والسهر والتعب كله لخاطر عيونك يهون




أنا أشلون أتخلى عنه .. و أنا أتنفس بامتداده

قلقي خوفي عليه .. يا عمري طمني على حاله

المهم أنت حبيبي شلونك بهاي الظروف

والله يوم اللي ما أشوفك كل شي ما أقدر أشوف

----------


## nariman

*لو نصارح بعض .. كلمات بهاء الدين محمد*
*ألحان خالد عز*

*أنغـــام*

***********************

*لو نصارح بعض في بداية لقانا*

*لو في يوم ملينا أو ضعنا في هوانا*

*نتفق نبعد وننسى كل شئ*

*الفراق أهون كتير قوي م الخيانة*

*كل واحد يمشي حر .. ليه نعيش في عذاب ومر*

*الفراق جرح لحظة .. والخيانة جرح عمر*

*قولي إزاي تبقى عايش بين ايديا ومش معايا*

*تقدر تعيش ازاي في نفس الوقت أكتر من حكاية*

*اللي عايز كل حاجه مش حياخد أي حاجه*

*ليه نكمل للنهاية .. ما تصارحني م البداية*

*وكل واحد يمشي حر .. ليه نعيش في عذاب ومر*

*الفراق جرح لحظة .. والخيانة جرح عمر*

**

----------


## nariman

*مهزومـة .. كلمات عمرو طعيمة*
*ألحان خالد عز* 

*أنغـــام*

**********************

*مهزومة ضعيفة ماليش طموح*

*أنا عايشة بدموعي مع الجروح*

*غلطانة ندمانة على حبنا*

*مش ده اللي بتقوله عليا أنا ..*

*ماتفوق .. أنا منغيرك أو بيك*

*مش واقفة حياتي عليك .. وبعيش وحاعيش*

*وهواك كان غلطة تمنها كبير*

*أنا جيت على نفسي كتير .. وخلاص ما باجيش*

*ضحيت علشانك قد ايه*

*كان وهم لوحدي أنا عايشة فيه*

*وليالي أنا عشت مِسلمة .. بس الحقيقة ساعات بتبقى مؤلمة*

*وساعات بنغمض عينا ساعات وتعدي علينا حاجات*

*وفي يوم بنشوف ..*

*وخلاص بعد اللي أنا عشته معاك دلوقتي بقيت شايفاك*

*وبقيت مكشوف*

*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgHOyUFUQls[/ame]*

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

بعد الفراق


غناء حسين الجسمي



اكثر حاجه توجع في لحظه الفراق
حبيبك تلمحه ودموعه رافضه تطلع
وكانه حالا فاق على ايد بتذبحه

وكانه ده عادي لا اقل كمان من عادي
والوقت ده في عمر الواحد راح على الفاضي
ومابين لقاء وفراق كاننا في سباق
ده بيبكي وهو مفارق
ده فارق وماهوش فارق 
من فينا وفه بوعده ومخانش الاتفاق وتبقى بمطرحو


طريق مفتوح وباب وصوت طالع بخوف
بيعلق الاسباب على شماعه الظروف
خلاص مافيش جراح خلاص الوقت فات
معقول فيه حد ما هتعرف تجرحو

فراشة

----------


## اسكندرانى

ضمني بعيونك   
جنات






ضمنى بعيونك 

حسسنى بحبك ليا

قرب نور لياليا

في أجمل اية ف الدنيا

غير أنى ف حضنك أعيش

ضمنى بعيونك 

حسسنى بحبك ليا

قرب نور لياليا

في أجمل اية ف الدنيا

غير أنى ف حضنك أعيش



انا عيشت سنين استناك

 دا الحب اللى انا بتمناه

كان قبلك ضايع عمرى

 ومكنتش يوم عايشاه 

ولا هقدر اعيش بعديك

 ولا قلبى يكون غير ليك

ولا كل الكون بيساوى

 لهفتى وحنينى ليك



انا عيشت سنين استناك

 دا الحب اللى انا بتمناه

كان قبلك ضايع عمرى

 ومكنتش يوم عايشاه 

ولا هقدر اعيش بعديك

 ولا قلبى يكون غير ليك

ولا كل الكون بيساوى

 لهفتى وحنينى ليك



دا اللى اتمنيته

 والحلم اللى انا حبيته 

وياك عيشته وحسيته 

ومعاك حبيت الدنيا

 واتمنيت متسيبنيش

دا اللى اتمنيته

 والحلم اللى انا حبيته 

وياك عيشته وحسيته 

ومعاك حبيت الدنيا

 واتمنيت متسيبنيش



انا عيشت سنين استناك

 دا الحب اللى انا بتمناه

كان قبلك ضايع عمرى

 ومكنتش يوم عايشاه

ولا هقدر اعيش بعديك

 ولا قلبى يكون غير ليك

ولا كل الكون بيساوى

 لهفتى وحنينى ليك

----------


## KANE2008

[size=4]اغنيه شجر الورد لحسن الاسمر

دنيا ايه اللى بتجرحنا
دا احنا اللى بنجرح نفسينا
يبقى معانا اللى يفرحنا
وندور ع اللى يبكينا

عمر الدنيا ما جرحت حد
واسالوا اى دموع ع الخد
دا احنا بنقطف شجر الورد 
دا احنا بنقطف شجر الورد 
وبنزرع شوك بايدينا

ميين ميييين
ميين ميييين

مين اللى ضيع راحه البال
مين اللى ظلمه يهد جبال
وعذابه ما بعده عذاب
مين اللى صبح وضهر وليل
مش هامه لاعذاب ولا ويل
ولا عامل للدنيا حساب
مين اللى قاد بايديه النار
مين اللى خلى الحلو مرار
مين اللى جاب بحر العذاب
جنب الحنان وقاله صب
مين قولى يابا مين

مين اللى خلى الصبر يتوب
وبيحلف بحياه ايوب
ويتعجب على الايام

مين اللى خلى الغالى رخيص
وادى الفرصه لكل خسيس
يزرع شوك ودموع والالام

مين اللى سرق الحب وباعه
وبغدره اتسبب فى ضياعه
مين اللى دار ورجع محتار
وبيتمنى لحظه حب
مين يابا يابا مين

مين اللى هانت روحه عليه
وبيرميه للنار بايديه
ويقولك قسمه ومكتوب

مين اللى داوى الجرح بجرح
مين اللى بكى عيون الفرح
مين اللى كله غلط وعيوب

مين اللى خلى الدمع بحور
مين اللى بكره عليه الدور
مين اللى خان ومالهش امان
مالوش حبيب ولا عنده قلب
مين قولى يابا مين


عمر الدنيا ما جرحت حد
واسالوا اى دموع ع الخد
دا احنا بنقطف شجر الورد
دا احنا بنقطف شجر الورد
وبنزرع شوكنا بايدينا

----------


## فراشة

كل واحد عنده سر
(لآدم)



كل واحد عنده سر جوه منه ومداريه
ميت حقيقه ومداريها عن اقرب الناس ليه
 وانت اقرب حد ليا 
يا حبيبى 
لو عليا كنت اقولك 
بس خايف 
ايوه خايف واعمل ايه؟
كل ماجى عشان اصرحك
فجاه انا بيمنعنى شوقى 
ده اللى انا بنيته فى ليالى 
كل ده يتهد فوقى 
كل ما اتقدمت خطوه
فى لحظه برجع خطوتين 
خايف احكيلك حقيقتى 
تيجى تسالنى انت مين 
نفسى اشوف نفسى فى عينيك 
ان انا صعبان عليك 
واللى فات من عمرى مات 
واتولدت انا بين ايديك 
كل ماجى عشان اصارحك 
فجاه انا بيمنعنى شوقى 
ده اللى انا بنيته فى ليالى 
كل ده يتهد فوقى 
كل ما اتقدمت خطوه
 فى لحظه برجع خطوتين 
خايف احكيلك حقيقتى 
تيجى تسالنى 
انت مين ؟



فراشة

----------


## kethara

في يوم وليلة

لوردة



خدنا حلاوة الحب
كلّه في يوم وليلة 
انا وحبيبي دوبنا عمر الحب 
كله في يوم وليلة.. 
عمري ما شفته ..ولا قابلته.. 
وياما ياما شاغلني طيفه 
نسيت الدنيا وجريت عليه
سبقني هوه وفتح ايديه 
لقينا روحنا في بحر شوق..
 نزلنا نشرب ودوبنا فيه 
ومين يصدق يجري ده كله.
. ونعيش سوا العمر كله 
في يوم وليلة 



ياللي كان طيفك على بالي.. وانا بتمنى..
مش حتصدق ايه كان حالي 
قبل ما القاك 
كنت بحسد كل فرحة اشوفها بين قلبين 
كنت اغير من أيّ همسة حلوه بين حبيبين 
ولما صحيت على حبك
وشفت الدنيا من عندك 
باتمنى لو كل العشاق يحبّوا زي انا ما بحبك 
يا حبيبي كنت واحشني
من غير ماشوفك وتشوفني 
والقدر الحلو اهو جابني 
وجابك علشان تقابلني 
اتارينا كنا تايهين
ولقينا اجمل ايام ليالينا
واحنا فيها لوحدينا 
ومين يصدق
يجري ده كله.. ونعيش سوا العمر كله 
في يوم وليلة 
قالولي اهل الهوى يا ما في قلوب مجاريح 
وحبك انت وانا حيشفي كل جريح 
بيسألوني لو غبت عني او رحت عني اعمل ايه 
احب تاني 
مش ممكن اقدر تعرف يا روحي ما اقدرش ليه 
هو اللي زيك لو كان في زيك
في الدنيا حد يحب عليه 
دي كل حاجه اتغيرت قدام عينيه 
وكل شيء في الدنيا حلو 
اقول وأي حاجه المسها تحلو في ايديه 
وده من ساعة حبك ماجا وسلم عليه 
يا حبيبي.. كنت واحشني 
من غير ما اشوفك وتشوفني 
والقدر الحلو اهو جابني وجابك علشان تقابلني 
اتارينا كنا تايهين ولقينا اجمل ايام ليالينا 
واحنا فيها لوحدينا..

----------


## سمـاء

تهنئة من القلب لكل الناجحين

م الثانوية للكلية

م الثانوية للكلية
والمجموع قرب ع المية
باركوا وهنوا
وقولوا وغنوا
جى منين؟ م الثانوية
رايح فين؟ ع الكلية
م الثانوية للكلية
 :4: 
ياما ذاكرت وياما سهرت ليالى طويلة
واتمنيت الفرحة لكل زميل وزميلة
شفت نجاحى... بعد كفاحى
كل كفاح ف الدنيا بتبقى نهايته جميلة 
باركوا وهنوا
وقولوا وغنوا
جى منين؟ م الثانوية
رايح فين؟ ع الكلية
م الثانوية للكلية
 :4:

----------


## a_leader

قتل الورد نفسه حسدا منك و القى دماه فى وجنتيك

و الفراشات ملت الزهر لما حدثتها الانسام عن شفتيك

----------


## سوما

*قالت أحبك ..
ل: خالد سليم..

قالت أحبك  ..
********
قالت أحبك قلت ماني أسمع بالله عليك ردديها بعد ذود 

قالت أحبك قلت ماني أسمع بالله عليك ردديها بعد ذود 

خلي شباب القلب للقلب يرجع واملي صحاري العمر أزهار وورود قولي أحبك 

قولي أحبك ياهناي وتعالي خلي لنا للوصل أحلى ليالي اللي في بالك ياحياتي في بالي 

وراعي الهوى معذور لو كان يطمع إن الزمان يجود والعمر محدود 

قولي أحبك ياهناي وتعالي خلي لنا للوصل أحلى ليالي اللي في بالك ياحياتي في بالي 

وراعي الهوى معذور لو كان يطمع إن الزمان يجود والعمر محدود

وخلي شباب القلب للقلب يرجع واملي صحاري العمر أزهار وورود قولي أحبك 

قولي أحبك قربي سمعيني أحلى كلام الحب يانور عيني بالله عليك بالوفاء اوعديني 

ولاتجرحين القلب الجرح يوجع وأصير أنا موعود بفراق وصله 

قولي أحبك قربي سمعيني أحلى كلام الحب يانور عيني بالله عليك بالوفاء اوعديني 

ولاتجرحين القلب الجرح يوجع وأصير أنا موعود بفراق وصله 

خلي شباب القلب للقلب يرجع واملي صحاري العمر أزهار وورود قولي أحبك 

http://www.mawaly.com/file/play/12261.html
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أغنية عمرو دياب


يهمك في إيه !

أموت ولا أعيش !
ده كلام ملكش
تسألني فيه

و هتقوللي إيه ؟ ؟
دا اللي بيتغير 
أكيد
بيبان عليه

مين اللي قدامي
دا واحد معرفوش
مبقتش أخاف عليه
اسيبه أو اجرحه

عشاق كتير اتقبلوا
عادي مكملوش
و
اهو كل واحد
يعمل اللي يريحه

نفسك 
تسمعني
ليه ؟؟

شوية كلام
تريح ضميرك بيه

وهيفيد بأيه

روح شوف حياتك
جرح قلبي سامحت فيه

يهمك في إيه !
أموت ولا أعيش !
ده كلام ملكش
تسألني فيه

و هتقوللي إيه ؟ ؟
دا اللي بيتغير 
أكيد
بيبان عليه

و اهو كل واحد
يعمل اللي يريحه*

----------


## وجدى محمود

موضوع قمه فى الجمال 
د محمد


انا كنت شاركت قبل كده من فتره

واسمحولى اشارك بقصيده لمياده الحناوى نادره جدا
كلماتها تحفه بجد
 قصية مال الحبيب 



مال الحبيب

أهم فيه يشقيه

أم انه الحب 

أبكانى ويبكيه

إن كان حبى له

هما يعزبه

سأدفن الحب فى قلبى وألقيه

أو كان دمعى الزى أفنيت يحزنه

سأنكر الدمع فى عينى وأنفيه

عفوا حبيبي

عفوا حبيبي

فما للحزن قد خلقت

هذى العيون ولا للدمع والتيه


إخفائه السر عبئ قد ينوء به

من يحمل الجمر فى كفه سيكويه

يبكى الحبيب فدنيا الحب باكيتة

والطير من حزنه تبكى مأقيه

حتى السماء        يغطى الغيم زرقتها

كما يغطى الاسى عينى محبيه

عفوا حبيبي

عفوا حبيبي

فما للحزن قد خلقت

هذى العيوم ولا للدمع والتيه

----------


## KANE2008

حماده هلال
خلقتنى

يااااااااااارب
خلقتنى
انسان ضعيف
والحياه كانت اقوى منى
تهت فيها
سنين طويله
مش بايدى غصب عنى

خلقتنى
انسان ضعيف
والحياه كانت اقوى منى
تهت فيها
سنين طويله
مش بايدى غصب عنى

كنت تايه كنت عاصى
وانت غفار للمعاصى
اهدينى وخلينى راسى
على الصراط المستقيم
الشيطان لما لقانى
انسان ضعيف خدنى وغوانى
ورجعت ليك يارب تانى
سامحنى ياربى الكريم

لو كنت انت بعيد عن ربك
قرب وادعى بصدق بقلبك
صلى وبين لله حبك
وادعى يغفرلك ذنبك
فكر تانى وعيد حساباتك
شوف كام غلطه كانت فى حياتك
واستغفر على كل ما فاتك
وذنوبك تبقى حسناتك

ياااااااااااااارب
يااااااااا الله
ياااااااا الله

شوف قد ايه
تهنا فيها
عن حقوق كانت علينا
من الحياه
راح ناخد ايه
غير ايمان وصلاه نبينا

شوف قد ايه
تهنا فيها
عن حقوق كانت علينا
من الحياه
راح ناخد ايه
غير ايمان وصلاه نبينا

كنت تايه كنت عاصى
وانت غفار للمعاصى
اهدينى وخلينى راسى
على الصراط المستقيم
الشيطان لما لقانى
انسان ضعيف خدنى وغوانى
ورجعت ليك يارب تانى
سامحنى ياربى الكريم
http://song.6arab.com/7amada-helal_5ale2teny.ram

----------


## nariman

*يا طالع الشجرة* 


*يا طالع الشجرة .. هاتلي معاك بكرة*

*ويكون على قدي .. وتكون عنيه سمرا*

*العدل فى يمينه*

*والشمس في جبينه*

*يمشي على مهلي .. وان تهت يندهلي*

*يا بكرة فين انت ..*

*حتفوت هنا امتى ..*

*هتجيب معاك حلمي* 

*ولا تزيد ظلمي ..*

*صليت جميع فرضي*

*زكيت ومش مرضي*

*خايف أموت قبلك .. ما تلمنيش أرضي*

*يا طالع الشجرة .. لو جه معاك بكرة*

*خليه يكون ضحكة*

*نكسي بها الفقرا* 

 :f2: 


*الكلمات لجمال بخيت*
*ولحن ياسر عبد الرحمن*
*غناء علي الحجار*

----------


## يحيى زكريا

ياريم وادى ثقيف

بهديها للاموره مس رورو


غناء نجاح سلام

من الفولكلور السعودى

الحات طارق عبدالحكيم



يا ريم وادى ثقيف

لطيف جسمك لطيف

ما شفت انا لك وصيف

فى الناس شكلك غريب



انت المنى والامل

فى مهجتى لك محل

يا من فى حسنه اكتمل

ما ترحمون الحبيب



ياريت وصلك يعود

واسعد بلثم الخدود

يا للى تشاق الورود

مين يقصدك ما يخيب



عبدك ضناه الغرام 

ساهر وغيره ينام

بالله هذا حرام

ما تجرحون الحبيب



ايه مقصدك من ضناى

الوصل غاية مناى

بالله حقق رجاى

من يقصدك ما يخيب


وادى الرابط للى يحب يسمعها
http://www.4shared.com/file/13002814...579a/____.html

----------


## M!sS Roro

> ياريم وادى ثقيف
> 
> بهديها للاموره مس رورو
> 
> 
> غناء نجاح سلام
> 
> من الفولكلور السعودى
> 
> ...


عمــوو يحيى ..  ::$:  


الاغنيه دي بالذات كل ما اسمعها افتكر طفولتي .. بابا دايما بيغنيها ليا وعمي كمان .. 

بجد بجد حلوه الاغنيه اووي انا من زماااااااان ما سمعتها  ..  

 :f:  :f:  :f:  

ميرسي جدا لذوقك ..  ::h:: 

بس ده مش يعني ان الحرب ما بينا انتهت .. لاااااااااا والف لاااااااااااااا نووون وللابد وسوف نقضي عليكم يا راءات  :: 



وللاسف لا يحضرني الان اي اغنيه .. كل الي اقدر اقوله .. 

اتشرفت بمعرفتك ياعموووووووووووووو ..  ::$:  ..

----------


## يحيى زكريا

اصدقائى

اقدم لكم اليوم قصيده من عيون الشعر العربى

هى قصيدة ( جبل التوباد )

شعر أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقى

الحان وغناء الموسيقار محمد عبد الوهاب




جبل التوباد




جبل التوباد حياك الحيا  وسقى الله صبانا ورعى

فيك ناغينا الهوى فى مهده  ورضغناه فكنت المُرْضعا

وعلى سفحك عشنا زمنا   ورعينا غنم الاهل معا

وحذونا الشمس فى مغربها  وبكرنا فسبقنا المطلعا

هذه الربوة كانت ملعبا   ل   شبابينا وكانت مرتعا

كم بنينا من حصاها اربعا  وانثنينا فمحونا الاربعا

وخططنا فى نقى الرمل فلم  تحفظ الريح ولا الرمل وعا

لم تزل ليلى بعينى طفلة  لم تزد عن أمس الا اصبعا

مالاحجارك صما كلما  هاج بى الشوق ابت ان تسمعا

كلما جئتك راجعت الصبا      فأبت أيامه أن ترجعا

قد يهون العمر الا ساعة  وتهون الارض الا موضعا



وهذا هو الرابط للى يحب يقرا ويسمع مع القراءه
http://www.4shared.com/file/13535878...___online.html

----------


## فراشة

كلمات اغنيه انت مشيتي

غناء

(ملحم زين)



أنتي مشيتي و بكيت الوردة....باب الهنا ضيعتي مفتاحه
إلا حنيني ما بقى عندي........كمشة أمل على غيبتك راحوا
وعصفور عندي بالقفص بردان...معوّد عليكي و كترت جراحه
مرّوا صابيعك بوّسواالقضبان....طقّ السجين وكتّف جناحه


بالبعد قلبي ما حسب...وبكيت قدّامك عتب
ما شفت بعيونك سبب...عنجد يبعدني
والدمع بعيوني وعي...حسيت رح قول ارجعي
غصّيت ما طلعت معي ....ياربّ ساعدني

وقفت و مابدّي أوصف الوقفة...وقفة برئ بحكم أعدامه
من كلّ عمره ما عاد في نتفة..صارت صابيعه تعدّ أيّامه
صوتي غدرني قبل ما توقفي....قلك تعي و الشوق بكلامه
قلبي يلّي عمره ما عرف ضعفي..ورقة خريف سقطتي قدامه

ممنون صوتي اللي انجرح ...ردك إلي و قلبي انفتح
مدّيت إيدي للصّلح .....وبقيت ماددها

حدّي و قفتي ملبّكة ..حسيت عشفافك حكي
عم يختنق تحت البكي..يا ربّ ساعدها


بالبعد قلبي ما حسب...وبكيت قدّامك عتب
ما شفت بعيونك سبب...عنجد يبعدني
والدمع بعيوني وعي...حسيت رح قول ارجعي
غصّيت ما طلعت معي ....ياربّ ساعدني

ممنون صوتي اللي انجرح ...ردك إلي و قلبي انفتح
مدّيت إيدي للصّلح .....وبقيت ماددها

حدّي و قفتي ملبّكة ..حسيت عشفافك حكي
عم يختنق تحت البكي..يا ربّ ساعدها



وده الرابط للى يحب يحملها ويسمعها


انتى مشيتى.ram - 1.4 Mb

تحياااااااااتى
فراشة

----------


## سوما

*إنت وأنا ..
ل: أصالة ..

إنت وأنا..
********
إنت وأنا واقفين سوا على مركبه من غير شراع
عمال بيحدفنا الهوى بين اللقا وبين الوداع
وعشان تعدى المركبه وتوصلك بر السلام 
لازم نقلل حملها وأنزل أنا من غير كلام
إنت وأنا .... إنت إنت 
إنت وأنا

مش عايزه أسمعلك كلام تواسينى بيه
خليك صريح
من إمته يا بحر الألام الجرح بيداوى الجريح
إنسى اللى قلبك ودعه وإضحك على الموج وإخدعه
وأوصل لأحلامك أوام مبقاش فى وقت تضيعه

وعشان تعدى المركبه وتوصلك بر السلام 
لازم نقلل حملها وأنزل أنا من غير كلام
إنت وأنا .... إنت إنت 
إنت وأنا

مش عارفه مين فينا البرىء إنت أنا مش عارفه غير
قلبى أنا هو الغريق ولؤانا ده هو الأخير
كل اللى شوفته وأعرفه وأقدر أقوله وأوصفه
كان لينا حلم زمان رقيق ولقيتك إنت بتخطفه

وعشان تعدى المركبه وتوصلك بر السلام 
لازم نقلل حملها وأنزل أنا من غير كلام
إنت وأنا .... إنت إنت 
إنت وأنا

*

----------


## rosey19

تعالى نلضم اسامينا  ........منير

تعالى نلضم اسامينا الفلة جنب الياسمينا 
قنا سوهج الاسماعيلية بنت الصعايدة بحرية الاقصر غزالة محنية فى اسكندرية ترسينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
وانا رشيدى ودمياطى واخدك يا منصورة فى باطى واغنى وارقص سنباطى قبل القمر ما ينسينــــــــــــــا 
ع الضفتين القى ربوعى وعيد ميلادى وسبوعى من كوم حمادة ينبوعى لجرجرة ابريق الزينـــــــــــــــــــا 
ودنشواى اسمها اصبح اقل شاهد بيسبح فى المنزلة الضى بيرمح فى بحر يوسف سواقينـــــــــــــــــــا 
وعدى على الجيزة خفاجا وردة من ضلوعى الخفاجة عيونى طلة يارفاقة من وادى حلفا على المينـــــــــا 
بلبيس هتلبس دبلتها شربين شربنا فى قولتها بعد المحلة ما حلتها بنها العسل راح تشفينـــــــــــــــــــــا 
الشاى يا وسطة فى السكة نقعد يا منيا على الدكة توصل بنى سويف الضحكة نلاقى اسيوط وسطينـا 
وطنطا شلاة ياسيد وطهطا نفلح ونشيد ونزور مغاغا ونعيد فى بورسعيد على التراسينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
من السويس قولت يالالى دى القنطرة فجر تملى والوز الاخضر بيصلى على القنايا من سينـــــــــــــــــــا 
عسرت قلبى الجوانى على التراب الاسوانى رجع يانوبة عنوانى كوم امبو رايقة وامينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## rosey19

اشكى لمين .. منير


اشكى لمين واحكى لمين دنيا بتلعب بينا 
تهنا سنين ولا عارفين بكرة جايب اية لينا 
بينا للفرحة لينا قبل الجراح ما تدق ببنا 
بينا دى الدنيا لينا بكرة الزمان يسرق شبابنا 
لية هنضيع عمرنا لية اية راح ناخد منها اية 
*** 
همة يومين مش دايمين مكتوبين علينا 
نقضى ساعات فرحانين وسعات بتبكينا 
لينا الفرحة لينا بلحب ننسى كل الى فاتنا 
ويا الرحلة الطويلة ننسى الى فات كلة فى حياتنا 
دنيا بتلعب بينا لية اية راح ناخد منها اية 
*** 
ضحكتنا شمعتنا بينورو ليالينا 
خطوتنا فى رحلتنا بتقر امانينا 
لينا احلى امانينا لية الزمان يكسر قلوبنا 
جينا ومدين ادينا والى يصبنا اهوة من نصبنا 
*** 
دنيا بتلعب بينا لية اية راح ناخد منها اية 
دنيا تدور مهما تدور ماهى بتدور سوقينا 
فى عطشنا فى المنا ما بتنساش تدوينا 
لينا احلى امانينا لية الزمان يكسر قلوبنا 
جينا ومدين ادينا والى يصبنا اهوة من نصبنا 
دنيا بتلعب بينا لية اية راح ناخد منها اية

----------


## rosey19

الجيرة والعشرة   .... منير

فى كل حى ولد عترة وصبيا حنان وكلنا جيرة وعشرة واهل وخلان 
اميرة عاقلة في الحاجلةوالعقل يطير 
كانت صغيرة بضفيرة وكان هو صغير 
ساعة ماتضحك مع اخوها تلاقيه بيغير 
ولما ترفع قلتهم تلاقيه عطشان 
زمانه ماشي بخطوة يضم زمانها كبرت وبقت ام 
زمان جواب جايلها بيجري على العنوان 
الفجر بيلاقي المغرب وبييجي ويروح 
والليل يطل على الشارع شباك مفتوح 
هنا الرصيف وهنا السلم وهناك ياسطوح 
متعلقة كمام النونو فديل الفستان 
زمانه ماشي فخطوة يضم زمانها كبرت وبقيت ام 
زمان ضناهم في المدرسة كنز الاوطان 
نحضن ولادنا ولا نخلي حنيه وذوق 
نكبر معاهم ونغني لقدام ولفوق 
يادي العيون اللي بتقرا فكتاب الشوق 
الدنيا خضرا ومش فاضل على بكرة زمان 
زمانه ماشي فخطوة يضم زمانها كبرت وبقيت ام 
زمان جواب جاي لها بيجري على العنوان 
اصل الحكاية حكايتنا وابن الانسان

----------


## صفحات العمر

النار على الناس بتحمى ..
والدرب أخرة بعيد
والقلب ع القلب رحمة ..
والعيد معاود أكيد 
يا دنيا واش بعدهالك 
رزعوا ف دروبنا المهالك 
والله لـــ نردهالك
ولو تزيدى نزيد
ولاحد من الهم خالى .. 
حتى القمر فى العلالى 
حتى اما ضهرى ارتخالى
ما فارقشى همى الوريد
ولا حد ع الشين غاضيبنا
ما يصيبنا الا نصيبنا 
وبكرة تترقصيــ بنا 
يا دنيا ويـ جينا عيد 
انا عشقي يا دنيا تاجي
 والحق كيفي ومزاجى 
والقلب عشمان وراضى
عن ده وعن ده محيد

*كلمات عمنا الكبير الشاعر / سيد حجاب* 
*غناء / محمد الحلو*
*من مسلسل حلم الجنوبى*

----------


## rosey19

كلمات اغنية يهمك في ايه لعمرو دياب
كلمات : ايمن بهجت قمر - الحان : محمد يحيى




يهمك في إيه !

أموت ولا أعيش !

ده كلام ملكش
تسألني فيه



و هتقوللي إيه ؟ ؟
دا اللي بيتغير 
أكيد
بيبان عليه



مين اللي قدامي
دا واحد معرفوش
مبقتش أخاف عليه
اسيبه أو اجرحه



عشاق كتير اتقبلوا
عادي مكملوش
و
اهو كل واحد
يعمل اللي يريحه



نفسك 
تسمعني
ليه ؟؟



شوية كلام
تريح ضميرك بيه


وهيفيد بأيه


روح شوف حياتك
جرح قلبي سامحت فيه



يهمك في إيه !
أموت ولا أعيش !
ده كلام ملكش
تسألني فيه


و هتقوللي إيه ؟ ؟
دا اللي بيتغير 
أكيد
بيبان عليه


و اهو كل واحد
يعمل اللي يريحه

----------


## nariman

*نهاية .. سكة الهلالي*  
*كلمات أيمن بهجت قمر .. وغناء مدحت صالح* 

*********** 



*دي لا باظت ولا خربت .. ولا جابت جاز لاموآخذة* 
*دي عيشة ظريفة جدا.. ولا فتنة اتضربت* 
*ولا حد بيشتكي لحظة* 
*ماشية والقشية معدن* 
*عايشين في حرية .. زمن القيود اختفى*  
*أتحدى لو واحد يوم انضرب بالقفا* 
*والناس بتختشي .. ولا حد بيرتشي* 
*الله على الحياة .. بقى لونها شفتشي* 
*ده احنا لا صوتنا اتنبح ولا فى مالطا بندن* 

*متأمنين م الفقر الضنك* 
*تعليم ..علاج .. وحساب في البنك* 
*شقق مرمية .. والشغل فى كل حتة* 
*واللحمة بسبعة جنيه وساعات تلاقيها بستة* 
*والكل منتعش .. والكل منتشي* 
*الله على الحياة .. بقى لونها شفتشي* 
*ده احنا لا صوتنا اتنبح ..ولا في مالطا بندن*  
 ::sorry::  
*.*

----------


## rosey19

الله عليكى ناريمان

  اختيارك جميل جداااااااااااا

  والكلمات دى واقعيه ومعبره عن الحال الموجود

  تسلمى ناريمان  ........ وتسجيل اعجاب

----------


## rosey19

كلمات اغنية متخافوش ......يغنيها احمد سعد

لو في يوم الحق تاه ..والسكوت سكن البيوت
واتبدلت كل الحقايق ..والحلم قايل للسقوط
والجاي ايه ما نعرفوش .. ما تخافوش

مهما كان الليل طويل .. والبرد عشش في الضلوع
واختفت منا المشاعر .. كل شيئ صحا الدموع
والحب حلم ما بنطلوش ..متخافوش

هو ايه معنى الحياة لو ملانا الخوف يا ناس
لو طاطينا لكل ريح وقدرنا نشرب اي كاس

هو ايه معنى الحياة لو اتحبس جوانا صوتنا
لو اتقتل فينا الحماس تكون حياتنا زي موتنا

ماتخافوش واصحوا قبل ما ينطفي اخر قمر
متخافوش واصحوا قبل ما يتسرق ضل الشجر
ما تخافوش وتضيعوا منكوا الطريق
ما تخافوش ده الخوف ما بينجيش غريق
فوقوا قبل ما يمحي ملامحنا السكوت
والامل في الروح يموت

----------


## rosey19

كلمات مقدمه مسلسل  ...........  المال والبنون


قالوا زمان دنيا دنية وغرورة

قلنا واللي تغره يخسر مصيره

______

قالوا الشيطان قادر وله ألف صورة

قلنا مايقدر على اللي خيرو لغيرو

______

ايه معنى دنيتنا وغاية حياتنا

إذا بعنا فطرتنا البريئة الرقيقة

______

ازاي نبص لروحنا جوا مراياتنا

از احنا عشنا هربانين من الحقيقة

______

وازاي ننام من غير مانحلم ببكرا

وبكره دا منين بيجي إلا بأيدينا

______

قالوا زمان دنيا دنية وغرورة

قلنا واللي تغره يخسر مصيره

قالوا الشيطان قادر وله ألف صورة

قلنا مايقدر على اللي خيرو لغيرو

----------


## صفحات العمر

عمرى الى راح 
سماح سماح
ياحب أكبر من الجراح
رجع عبيرك للورود
الوهم مات 
والذكريات 
قالت لى حبك بالوجود
ياريت تعود
ياريت تعود 
 

وهو دا الجمال بجد 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfPs-AIAqMk[/ame]

----------


## rosey19

كلمات الاغنيه دي 

بجد حلوه اووووووووووووووي

و عجبتني اوووووووي 

و هي كلمات اغنيه الطفله البريئه 

لجنات ...

و اتمنى انها تعجبكم =)


الطفلة البريئة المغمضة بقت من النهاردة مش كده
بقت واحدة تانية متمردة والفضل ليك
الطفلة اللى فيا اتغيرت عقلت وأديها اتشطرت 
كانت بين ايديك واتحررت من بين ايديك

الطفلة اللى كانت لعبتك ومن ضعفها جت قوتك
اهى اتغيرت من ناحيتك والبركة فيك 
الطفلة المطيعة اللى سلمت طلع ليها صوت واتكلمت
كانت لعبتك واتعلمت تلعب عليك

مفيش فايده فيك ولا فيه امل لا جايز ولا بقى محتمل
مهو اللى هيعمل كان عمل حاجة من زمان
فاضل بينا اية نتشدله فاضل بينا اية هنكملة
دا بينك وبينى اتقفلوا كل البيبان

----------


## rosey19

مــــشــــربـــتـش مــن نــــيـــلـــهـــا 

غناء (شـــــــــيـــــــــريــ� �ــــــــــن)

بلدنا آمانة فى إيدينا نعليها مادام عايشين 

نعيش فيها سنين و سنين و إحنا مطمين

ما شربتش من نيلها؟ طب جربت تغنيلها؟؟

جربت فى عز ما تحزن تمشى فى شوارعها و تشكيلها

ما مشيتش فى ضواحيها؟ طيب ما كبرتش فيها؟؟

ولا ليك صورة ع الرمل دامت ع الشط بمعانيها؟؟

دور جواك تلقاها هى الصحبة و هى الأهل

عشرة بلدى بتبقى نسيانها ع البال مش سهل

يمكن ناسى لإنك فيها

مش واحشاك و لا غيبت عليها

بس اللى مجرب و فارقها قال فى الدنيا ما فيش بعديها

إن غبت بحنلها و أنسى الدنيا و أجيلها

و إن جيت أنسى تفكرنا بمليون ذكرى القلب شايلها

غالية بلدنا علينا و ها تفضل فى عنينا

و مدام بنحب بلدنا تبقى ها تتغير بإيدنا

إحنا اللى نعليها بإيدينا نخليها

أجمل لينا و لولادنا مهما العمر يعدى عليها

----------


## سوما

*قد الحروف..
ل: أصالة..

قد الحروف ..
********
قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين بحبك

قد الثوانى والدقايق والسنين بحبك

قد الهموم اللى فى قلوب البشر

قد العيون اللى كحلها السهر

قد ما قلبى اشتكى من نار حبك

قد ما ليلى حكى عن طول بعدك

قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين

قد الدموع اللى فى عيون المجروحين
انا بحبك


ليه القمر غالى عليا يمكن عشان فى نوره وبعده فيه حاجه منك

ليه الشتا فى قلبى حزين يمكن عشان برده وقساوته فيه حاجه منك

ليه السحاب بعشق بياضه يمكن عشان زى قلبى فى قربى منك

ليه المطر بيصعب عليا يمكن عشان زى دمعى فى بعدى عنك

ليه لما اشوف فى السما نجوم كتير منها بغير يمكن عشان
قد السما...وقد النجوم...بحبك بحبك اه ه ه بحبك

قد ما قلبى اشتكى من نار حبك قد ما ليلى حكى عن طول بعدك 

قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين قد الدموع اللى فى عيون المجروحين
انا بحبك


قلبى وعنيا يجرى ايه لو دمعه نزلت من عنيك فى يوم عليا

يجرى ايه لو طمنك خوفى عليك وخوفت يا قاسى عليا

يجرى ايه لو ليله جربت السهاد يجرى ايه لو عذبك طول البعاد

يجرى ايه لو يوم هجرتك وجيت تانى يوم وقولتلى انى وحشتك 

يجرى ايه لو عاتبتك وعاتبتنى وسامحتنى وسامحت نفسك

اه يجرى ايه لو قولتلى

قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين
بحبك بحبك بحبك

اه بحبك 

*

----------


## nariman

*القلوب ..*

*غناء ..أنغام*
*كلمات ..بهاء الدين محمد*


*القلوب جواها نسمة قادرة تهزم أي ريح*

*القلوب جواها كلمة تحضن الزمن الجريح*

*لكننا ..إزاي نداوي جرحنا منغير ايدينا ما تلمسه*
*وإزاي حانسمع بعضنا وإحنا كلامنا بنهمسه*

*والقريب عمال بيبعد ..والبعيد غرقان في دمعه*
*والغنا مابقاش بيسعد لا اللي قايله ولا اللي سامعه*

*بس أنا برضه حاغني..*
*مش حاسلم للتمني وأفضل أحلم بالحقيقة.. والحقيقة جوه مني*

*اللي يغني بيوصف جنة عايش فيها ويا حبيبه*
*واللي بيسمع كان يتمنى ..بس الجنة ماجتش نصيبه*

*يسمع عنها وماشافهاش .. قرب منها وماطالهاش*
*يعني الحب اللي بيتغنا غير الحب اللي بيتعاش*

 :2:

----------


## rosey19

ياناكر المعروف

  عاصى الحلانى

حكت هي وسكتت انى تقوللى المستحيل انتى تقوللى ارجوك تنسانى
سكتت ما اعرف ايش احكى يمكن شدت لسانى حبيبى اللى كان ليا جناح جانى وكسر جنحانى 
وك حبيبي اعلق عمر شموع اجانى اليوم طفانى
شو اسولفلك يابا شو اسولفلك يا عطر الوالدة يا عطر امى يا ورد الراسخ الغافى ع قمصانى 
خايف اسولفلك واقوال الاه والاه لونا عتب ومعطرة باللوم عاللى عالوفا بالهجر جازانى
يا ناكر المعروف اه ويا ويلو اوف
جرحك بقلبى غدر والوفا مالو اثر
عالورق بس حروف يا ناكر المعروف
رديتك وساهرت لما انكسر ظهرى
تارى طلعت للاسف من عندى متبرى
دفعت الثمن لوعتى وسنين من عمرى
لا اذن تسمع ولا عين ترى وتشوف يا ناكر المعروف
ظل حالى حا الخشب بالنار لما صبر 
ايش صبرك يا خشب علنار لوما القدر
كل مر انا ذقتوا انا وما ذقت انا مثلك امر
ياللى نكرت طيبتى وبالقلب صرت سيوف يا ناكر المعروف

----------


## الشحرورة

*عشان خاطره
غناء جنات


عشان خاطره ياما سمعت الكلام
ومن غير كلام قوام بعمل اللى يقولى علية 
مبزعلش منة لو ازعل معاة 
وعايشة برضاة 
وسايباله نفسى أمانة فى ايديه
ولو قالى اية مبسئلش لية 
مبقولش انا تلت التلاتة كام
ولو قالى اية مبسئلش لية 
مبقولش انا تلت التلاتة كام
عشان خاطره ياما سمعت الكلام
ومن غير كلام قوام 
بعمل اللى يقولى علية 

انا ساكتة اهو ومبقولش
 يوم على حاجة لأ
وكلامة يمشى على قلبى وعليه
من غير ما ياخد رأيى موافقة 
ومعاة أنا من إيده ديا لإيده ديا
ولو قالى اية مبسئلش لية 
مبقولش انا تلت التلاتة كام
عشان خاطره ياما سمعت الكلام
ومن غير كلام قوام بعمل اللى يقولى علية 
مبزعلش منة لو ازعل معاة وعايشة برضاة 
وسايباله نفسى أمانة فى ايديه*

----------


## nariman

*دنيا جديـدة* 

*كلمات .. سيد حجاب*

*لحن وتوزيع .. عمر خيرت*

*غناء .. إيمان الطوخي*


 :f2: 



*خدني لعالم تاني .. خدني لدنيا جديدة*

*دوب يا هوا في أحضاني .. أنا دلوقتي سعيدة*

*نهرب من أيامنا*

*تاخدنا أحلامنا*

*نسكن نجمة بعيـدة ..*


*الأرض سرايا .. السما بنور*

*البحر مرايا .. المدى مفتوح*

*ونفوت من سور ورا سور .. ورا سور*

*ونروح مطرح ما نحب نروح*

*تعالالي .. تعالالي .. اسقيني واملالي*

* نسيني التنهيـدة*


*الماضي ورايا أرميه وأطير*

*وياخدني هوايا في نسمة حرير*

*أنا عايزة أفرح بشبابي وأعيش* 

*وماليش إلا انت.. وحلم كبير*

*تعالالي .. تعالالي .. دنيانا تحلالي*

*اوعى تسيبني وحيـدة*


 :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*لو أعيش معاك باقى الحياة*

يااااه 
لو أعيش معاك باقي الحياة 
وفي حضنك عمري أكمله
يااااه 
أهو ده اللي أنا عشت بتمناه 
وأكتر من اللي اتخيله 
شايفاك بعنيا ومن حياتي خدتني
لمساك بإيديا وغصب عني وحشتني 
مابقاش في غيرك في الحياة يبهمني 
ياااااااااه
  انا مش هقول 
 ع اللي انا حساه
إحساس جديد انا بعرفه
 في كلام بيتوه ويضيع معناه
يا حبيبي لما بنوصفه
نتكلم ليه .. وليه نضيع وقتنا
ده هوانا حبيبي حاجة اكبر مننا
وانا لو هقول محتاجة اعيش مليون سنة
ياه لو عدى يوم وانا مش وياه
في ايه في الدنيا يعوضه
 هيعيش دايما قلبي في هواه
ولا يمكن حاجة هتبعده

شعر / أمير طعيمة
غناء أنغام

----------


## صفحات العمر

* عالم ثاني*
*غناء خالد سليم*
مش زي الملايكة 
ولا فيك من البشر 
ولا حاجة ف ملامحك 
تشبه للقمر 
جيت الدنيا ازاي 
ومنين انت جاي 
انت اكيد من عالم تاني 
 ملوش أثر
جوه عيونك سحر يخوف 
مش زي التانيين
سحر بيعرف ازاي يخطف
 ويدوب عاشقين
شافك قلبي نوالك 
يعرف سر جمالك
جيت الدنيا اازاي 
ومنين انت جاي 
انت اكيد من عالم تاني 
ملوش أثر

----------


## rosey19

مصدومة

ليه بنادي الناس بإسمك وأبقى خايفة إني أخاصمك

حاسة إني بقيت بقاسمك في الهوا اللي بعيش عليه

ليه بشوف الكل شكلك ليه بعيش دايماً مشاكلك

حاسة إني نصي شكلي وإن نصي التاني شكلك

نفسي أسألك سؤال بسيط مش لاقية أي إجابة ليه 

ليه بلاقي فقربي منك كل شىء أنا نفسي فيه

فيك حاجات موجوده فيا كل حبة تزيد شوية

إحنا فينا حاجات كتيرة زي بعض وهية هية

----------


## rosey19

تصدق بمين>>>>>>  اليسا

تصدق بمين بعدنا ويادوب معداش يومين

وجتلك اوام لقيتك واحشنى وحشة سنين

تصدق بمين انا وقلبى كنا مش دريانين منين 

جينا ولا فين رحنا ولا احنا شوفنا مين

تصدق بمين بميت الف حاجة مابينا مش حجة 

او حاجتين ولو ننسى بعض انا وانت من بعض

نروح فين ده انا انت وكمان انت انا وكاننا واحد

وكل الناس بتندهله باسمين مخبيش عليك ده لو

يوم يعدى وانا بين ايديك يساوى فى عنيا عالدنيا 

ديا كمان دنيتين مخبيش عليك مابحلمش عمرى غير 

بس بيك ولا ابقى الا ليك ولو ضعت منك اموت مرتين 

مخبيش عليك بميت الف حاجة مابينا مش حجة او حاجتين 

ولو ننسى بعض انا وانت من بعض نروح فين

ده انا انت وكمان انت انا وكاننا واحد وكل 

الناس بتندهله باسمين

----------


## nariman

*الوشاح الأبيض*

*-----------------*


*وده عاش بيحلم وده .. كان قلبه يشبه لده*

*عاشق ولكن تاه*

*وده كان ما بين ده وده*

*شاهد على كل ده*

*شايل كتير جواه*


*والدايرة دارت ما خلت .. والموجة علت وعلت*

*ناس خافوا من بعضهم .. ناس هربوا من نفسهم*

*ناس قلبهم دلهم .. ولقيوا طوق النجاة*

*وياما حيكون وياما .. ولحد يوم القيامة*

*ناس تانية بأسامي تانية* 

*عايشين ما بين دنيا تانية*

*دايرين في نفس الحكاية* 

*على انها حاجة تانية*

*طب ايه الجديد يا حياة ؟؟*

----------


## rosey19

يـــــــــامحــــــــــمد 

يا محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 

كم شاق الدنيا مولده 
حتى وافاها موعده 
كانت في الغيب تناشده 
حمدا لله تردده 
والافق ضياءا يتبسم 
والملأ الاعلى يترنم 
لقدوم محمدنا الاكرم 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اعظم برسول اواه 
رب الرحمات ورباه 
بامين علمه الله 
لم يرق نبي مرقاه 
اكرم من جاد ومن انعم 
افصح من قال ومن علم 
اصدق من كبر او عظم 
صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ياليت بني سعد تسعد 
بضياء من نور محمد 
قد جاء وليدا يتهدهد 
واسترضع فينا وترشد 
واليوم لئن نسلم نسلم 
ياريت بني سعد تعلم 
بمقام محمدنا الاكرم 
صلى الله عليه وسلم


   محمدا  (  صلى الله عليه وسلم  )  سعاد محمد

----------


## nariman

*الحلوة دي ..* 


*الحلوة دي قامت تعجن في البدرية*
*والديك بيدن .. في الفجرية*

*ياللا بينا على باب الله يا صنايعية*
*يجعل صباحك صباح الخير يا اسطى عطية*

*صباح الصباح .. فتاح يا عليم*
*والجيب مافيهشي ولا مليم*

*بس المزاج رايق وسليم*
*باب الأمل بابك يا رحيم*

*ده الصبر طيب عال .. وايه غير الأحوال*
*ياللي معاك المال .. برضه الفقير له رب كريم*

 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## صفحات العمر

*  عم حمزة* 
غناء محمد قؤاد

أ ب ت ث ج ح 
على دو رى مى 
نفهم صح هنكون ايه  
نبقى شباب ورد وجميل 
لبلاده بيرد جميل 
ويخليى الايام طراحة 
هنقولها وبكل صراحة  
لازم نتعلم بشويش 
لازم نتعلم بالراحة 
ياعم حمزة ..
حلمك علينا 
إحنا التلامذة 
وبكرة لينا 
لو العلام بالشكل دة
دماغنا هتضيع ..  مش كدة 
ونبقى جيل 
متعصبين كدا هو
ومكلكعين كدا هو 
ومحتارين بين دا ودا 
ينجدنا مين   
يلحقنا مين  
لو حالنا كان بالشكل دا  
هنقولها ..
وبكل صراحة 
لازم نتعلم بشويش 
لازم نتعلم بالراحة

----------


## الشحرورة

*ماتعرفش ليه


غناء أليسا

ماتعرفش ليه فى وقت اما بحتاج حد جمبى اشتكيله
بتبقى انت اول حد يجى فى بالى اجيله
وبتبقى انت اول حد افضفض يومها ليه
ماتعرفش ليييه فى وقت اما اشوفك يومها بجرى عليك قوام
وانا معااك بحب كتيير أطوول فى الكلااام
وأخد راحتى واحكى فى اللى نفسى احكى فيه
ماتعرفش لييه لو ابصلك مابشلشى عينى من علييك
وأول بأول كل حاجه بقولها لييييك

ماتعرفش لييه لو ابصلك مابشلشى عينى من علييك
وأول بأول كل حاجه بقولها لييييك
وليييه بس صوتى بيحلا لمما بيناديك
وليه بس اسمى بيحلا لو تندهنى بيييه

ماتعرفش ليييه بحس انك انت اللى بقيت مسئولة مننه
واحس انك انت اللى انا مسئوولة عننه
واحس انى فييك شايفه اللى اناا بدوور عليييه
ماتعرفش لييه اناا ازااى بقيت مابخفشى
 وجريئة فى هوااك
وبقدر على اللى مايتقدرش علييه معاااك
ولو كان دة مش حب انت قولى دة يبقى ايييه ؟؟!!!

ماتعرفش لييه لو ابصلك مابشلشى عينى من علييك
وأول بأول كل حاجه بقولها لييييك
ماتعرفش لييه لو ابصلك مابشلشى عينى من علييك
وأول بأول كل حاجه بقولها لييييك
وليييه بس صوتى بيحلا لمما بيناديك
وليه بس اسمى بيحلا لو تندهنى بيييه 

*

----------


## سمـاء

ست الحبايب

حسين السيد - محمد عبد الوهاب - فايزة أحمد



ست الحبايب يا حبيبة

يا أغلى من روحى ودمى

يا حنينة وكلك طيبة

يا رب يخليكى يا أمى

يا ست الحبايب يا حبيبة


زمان 

سهرتى وتعبتى وشيلتى من عمرى ليالى

ولسه برضه لدلوقتى بتحملى الهم بدالى

أنام وتسهرى.... وتباتى تفكرى

وتصحى من الأدان... وتيجى تشقرى

يا رب يخليكى يا أمى

يا ست الحبايب يا حبيبة


تعيشى ليا يا حبيبتى يا أمى ويدوم لى رضاكى

دا انا روحى من روحك انتى وعايشة من سر دعاكى

بتحسى بفرحتى... قبل الهنا بسنة

وتحسي بشكوتى.... من قبل ما احس أنا

يا رب يخليكى يا أمى

يا ست الحبايب يا حبيبة


لو عشت طول عمرى أوفى جمايلك الغالية عليا

أجيب منين عمر يكفى و الاقى فين أغلى هدية

نور عينى ومهجتى... وحياتى ودنيتى

لو ترضى تقبليهم... دول هم هديتى

يا رب يخليكى يا أمى

يا ست الحبايب يا حبيبة

يا حبيبة

حبيبة

----------


## اسكندرانى

كل سنة وانت طيب 

ومن قلبي قريب

والسنة دي معايا

وإللي جاي ويايا بإذن الله 

يا أغلى الحبايب

ياسكر ودايب

يا كل الحبايب حبايب

كلك خير وطيب

وعمري إللي جاي حشيلك
بين عيوني شيل

ولو حأقدر يا روحي

حجيب لك نجوم الليل
حبيبي معاك

الحب طعمه جميــــل

وعمري إللي جاي حشيلك

بين عيوني شيل

ولو حأقدر ياروحي 

حجيب لك نجوم الليل

حبيبي معاك 

الحب طعمه جميل

وكل سنة وإنت طيب

عيونك حبيبي

رموشك يا عيني

خدودك يا سيدي يا سيدي

الله عليك

وعيدك ده عيدي 
وحبك نصيبي

وقلبك حبيبي حبيبي

أنا عمري ليك ... آه

عيونك حبيبي ... آآه

رموشك يا عيني

خدودك يا سيدي يا سيدي

الله عليك

وعيدك ده عيدي ... آآه

وحبك نصيبي ... آه

وقلبك حبيبي حبيبي

أنا عمري ليك حبيبي

وعمري إللي جاي حشيلك

بين عيوني شيل

ولو حأقدر يا روحي

حجيب لك نجوم الليل .. الليل

حبيبي معاك 

الحب طعمه جميل

وعمري إللي جاي حشيلك

بين عيوني شيل

ولو حأقدر يا روحي

حجيب لك نجوم الليل

حبيبي معاك 

الحب طعمه جميل

وكل سنة وانت طيب
كل سنة وانت طيب

ومن قلبي قريب

والسنة دي معايا

وإللي جاي ويايا  بإذن الله 
يا أغلى الحبايب

ياسكر ودايب
يا كل الحبايب حبايب

كلك خير وطيب

كل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## rosey19

لأ مش أنا اللي ابكي ولا أنا اللي اشكي

لو جار عليا هواك

ومش أنا اللي اجرى واقول عشان خاطري

وانا  ليا حق معاك

تبقى انت هاجرني وانت اللي ظالمني

وفاكرني ح ترجاك

أنا قلتها كلمه وكل شيء قسمه

ودي قسمتي وياك

وكفايه قلبي انشغل على قلب خان الأمل

وعايزني أرجع تاني لا أرجع لك تاني لا

من كم سنه لما دار الهوى بينا

فاكر احنا قلنا ايه

مش دى راحة قلبي ولا ده أمل حبي

اللي اتفقنا عليه

إشمعنى انا عهدك صنته ورعيت ودك

والعمر تاه حواليك

لكن اللي بيحبك مالوش تمن عندك

والغالي يرخص ليه

أنا راح زماني هدر ولا كانش عندك خبر

وعايزني أرجع تاني لا أرجع لك تاني لا

أنا مش بعاتبك دلوقت أنا بدي اقول ليه ده يحصل

علشان نهايتك ونهايتي كان يجري ايه لو كانت اطول

غيروك ..علموك تنسى وتبيع اللي كان

بعته ليه .. تنسى ليه فين حبيبي بتاع زمان

فين قلبك من حبي ليه ماسكنش جنبي

كان مشاركني ف عمري ونسى يشارك قلبي

ما قدرش يعرفني ما عرفش يفهمني

وعشان ايه ما عرفش ده ذنبك مش ذنبي

بيقى انت هاجرني وانت اللي ظالمني

وفاكرني ح ترجاك

----------


## صفحات العمر

ف عنيكِ الغربه واللمه 
والهوى على أسمِك يتسمى
دا نا عمرى ما بحتار غير لما 
اجى أقولك إيه أحلى ما فيكِ
دا احنا حكاية لوحدينا 
الناس تحكيها بأسمينا
ولا شافها عاشق قبلينا
ولا شافها عاشق بعدينا

من أغنية حكاية وردية
 للشاعر / محمد حمزة

----------


## rosey19

بكرة  تعرف  ....  تعرف  ياحبيبي

بعد ما يفوت الاوان

بكرة تعرف .... تعرف ياحبيبي

لما ينسانا الزمان

اني حقيقي حقيقي بحبك

وكنت اتمنى افضل جنبك

بس ياخسارة خسارة ع الحب اللي كان

لما تعرف يا حبيبي بعد ما يفوت الاوان

بعد ما يفوت الاوان

ياللي هواك خلاك اغلى الاماني

وحلفت اعيش وياك احلى زماني

خليتني اعيش احلام حلوة في خيالي

ورجعت ليه يا حبيبي

صحيتني من احلامي تاني تاني

قلنا الوداع ليه ؟ ....... ليه

ياريتني اقدر عليه ..... عليه

بكرة تعرف .... تعرف ياحبيبي

بعد ما يفوت الاوان

بكرة تعرف .... تعرف ياحبيبي

لما ينسانا الزمان

اني حقيقي حقيقي بحبك

وكنت اتمنى افضل جنبك

بس ياخسارة خسارة ع الحب اللي كان

لما تعرف يا حبيبي بعد ما يفوت الاوان

بعد ما يفوت الاوان

ليه الزمان بيدور ويفوت علينا

ييجي علينا الدور تبكي عينينا

نندم على اللي ضاع من بين ايدينا

ولا عمر حاتجيبه الدموع

مهما بكينا يا حبيبي مهما بكينا

وانا كنت حاعمل ايه..... ايه

ده نصيب وحاصبر عليه.. عليه

بكرة تعرف .... تعرف ياحبيبي

بعد ما يفوت الاوان

بكرة تعرف .... تعرف ياحبيبي

لما ينسانا الزمان
اني حقيقي حقيقي بحبك

وكنت اتمنى افضل جنبك

بس ياخسارة خسارة ع الحب اللي كان

لما تعرف يا حبيبي بعد ما يفوت الاوان

----------


## loly_h

*من يقول انك تحب من يقول انك وفيت
كل هذا كان لعب ياما اخذت و لاعطيت
كافي ما جا منك كافي بان لي ماكان خافي
كنت اظن الحب وافي و اثر حبك خساره

كم تناسينا خطاك ما يهمك وش يصير
بعت قلبي اللي عطاك صدق ما عندك ضمير
غلطتي ارخصت نفسي يوم اضويتك بشمسي
بكره ماهو مثل امسي قلبي و تغير مساره

كان قلبي في يديك ضامنه لا ما يخون
لا و لا بحلمك اجيك هذا في حكم الجنون
اذكرك ياللي انت ناسي و اوقف بوجهك يا قاسي
شموخ عزي و احساسي يسوى كوني و مداره*

----------


## سمـاء

حالــة مــلل
"سميرة سعيد"

عنــدي حالــة مــلل بفقــد فيهــا الأمــل 
مـش عارفــه عايـــزة إيــه
 مــش عارفـــه رايحــه فـــين
محتاجــه أشــوف حاجــه تسعــد قلبـي الحزيـن

يمكــن محتاجـــه حــب يهزنــي ويلفنـي 
ويجينـي مـن كــل إتجــاه
يمكــن محتاجـــه قلــب يحسنــي
 ويــرد كــل مشاعري تانــي للحيــاة
عنــــدي حالــــــة مـــلل

نفـسي أرجــع لنفسـي وأنـــده علـــى الأحــلام  
وأمــلك كــل اللـي نفسـي يوصلنـي بالأيــام
إحساسـي باللى جـــاي إحسـاس مليــان أمــل 
بــس اللــي أنــا عايشــاه دلوقتــي أكيـــد مـــلل

يمكــن محتاجـــه حــب يهزنــي ويلفنـي 
ويجينـي مـن كــل إتجــاه
 يمكــن محتاجـــه قلــب يحسنــي
 ويــرد كــل مشاعري تانــي للحيــاة
 عنــــدي حالــــــة مـــلل

----------


## loly_h

* محمد فؤاد ولا يهمك*  






*

ولايمهك ولا يهمك
لقيت ترياقى من سمك
خلاص وارتحت من همك 


رميتك زى مالقيتك فتات مكسور
ووردة حب دبلانه فى ضل قصور

ولايمهك 

فراق بفراق صحيح ان الدوا من الداء
عندينى وبعتينى
عندينى وبعتينى علشان اخرتها تلاقينى 
لا اناعاشق ولا مشتاق

ولايمهك ولا يهمك
لقيت ترياقى من سمك
خلاص وارتحت من همك 

ولايمهك 
خلاص مليت  سايبلك قصتى ومشيت
هتحكيها هتنسيها 
هتحكيها هتنسيها لو شب الحريق فيها 
من الاول انا ضليت

ولايمهك ولا يهمك
لقيت ترياقى من سمك
خلاص وارتحت من همك
*

----------


## صفحات العمر

**
*ياللى الحياه والدنيا ضحكت لى معاك*
*ياللى الليالى المره حلاها هواك*
*كل ليله بحلم* 
*بلحظــة لقاااااااك*
*فريب ولا بعيد ؟*
*و لااااااا*
*حزين و لا سعيد ؟*
*و لاااااااا* 
كلمات مصطفى كامل 
غتاء بهاء سلطان 
*YouTube - Bahaa' Sultan : Ya Tara*

----------


## loly_h

*اللى مكتوب فوق جبيني
شئ ضروري تشوفه عيني 
فوق جبيني اني بحبك 
وتخونيني
 ده انتى خونتي قلبي 
بس خونتي قبل قلبي
 خونتي قلبك 

شوفت وسط عنيكي نجمة 
نجمة نورها يحيي بسمة 
اعذريني مستحيل هانسى الليالي 
مستحيل حد ينسى عمر غالي
ده انتى خونتي قلبي 
بس خونتي قبل قلبي 
خونتي قلبك 

ماتخافيش انا مش هاعاتبك 
اصبح ماليش احلام فى حبك 
اعذريني مستحيل هاقدر اسامحك 
مستحيل ده الخيانه شئ فى طبعك 
ده انتى خونتي قلبي 
بس خونتي قبل قلبي
 خونتي قلبك...*

----------


## سمـاء

يفرح قلبك وتتهنى 

وتلاقى الدنيا دى جنة

والهم يزول


لو تمشى معانا ف الرحلة

هتروق الدنيا وهتحلى 

اصبر هتنول


عيش بما يرضى الله          تحلى الحياه

عيش بما يرضى الله          كل الخير تلقاه





ليه تيأس ولّا تتأزم 

وازاى للحزن تستسلم

سلم لله


دوا قلبك م الهموم عنده 

مين ارحم منه على عبده

مين لينا سواه



عيش بما يرضى الله          تحلى الحياه

عيش بما يرضى الله          كل الخير تلقاه







المقدمة المقترحة لبرنامج "رحلة للسعادة" -عمرو خالد

----------


## nariman

*
بالورقة والقلم.. خدتيني 100 قلم

أنا شفت فيكي مرمطة وعرفت مين اللي اتظلم

ليه اللي جايلك أجنبي عارفة عليه تطبطبي

وتركبي الوش الخشب وعلى اللي منك تقلبي

عارفة سواد العسل.. أهو ده اللي حالك له وصل

ازاي قوليلي مكملة وكل ده فيكي حصل

يا بلد معاندة نفسها .. يا كل حاجة وعكسها

ازاي وأنا صبري انتهى لسه بشوف فيكي أمل

طارداك وهي بتحضنك .. وهو ده اللي يجننك

بلد ما تعرف لو ساكنها .. ولا هي بتسكنك

بتسرقك وتسلفك .. ظالماك وبرضه بتنصفك

ازاي في حضنك ملمومين وانتي على حالك كده



*

----------


## nariman

*
في هويد الليل .. ( غوايش )
___________________

في هويد الليل ولقيتك

ما أعرف جيتني ولا جيتك

ما أعرف غير اني لقيت روحي .. ونجيت من همي ونجيتك

وأداري وللا ما أداري .. ده هواها داري ومداري

ده هواها زهزه خضاري .. زرع البداري غوايش

ده الحب مش سهم طايش

الحب زاد اللي عايش

ده أنا كنت مُت وحيتني ست الصبايا غوايش

______________

كلمات : سيد حجاب
ألحان : عمر خيرت
غناء : على الحجار


*

----------


## nariman

*كل ده كان ليــه ..
______________


كل ده كان ليه لما شفت عينيه

حن قلبي إليه وانشغلت عليه

كل ده كان ليــه

قالي كام كلمة يشبهوا النسمة في ليالي الصيف

سابني وفي قلبي شوق بيلعب بي وفي خيالي طيف

غاب عني بقاله يومين.. ماعرفش وحشني ليه

احترت اشوفه فين وان شفته حاقوله ايه

كل ده كان ليــه

اللي حيرني واللي غيرني واللي فاتني في حال

نام وسهرني ولا فاكرني .. ولا مش ع البال

صبحني في هم وويل من طول ما بافكر فيه

نساني أنام الليل خلاني أبات أناجيه

ليه بيحرمني من سؤال عني وافضل استناه

لو يكلمني كان يطمني ع االلي بتمناه

ياشاغلني ليل ونهار بغرام ما قدرش أداريه

شوف قلبي وشوف النار اللي انت قايدها فيه

كل ده كان ليــه

____________________

كلمات.. مأمون الشناوي
لحن وغناء.. محمد عبد الوهاب
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



يا حبيبي ..
 الليل وسماه .. 
ونجومه وقمره وسهره
وإنت وأنا .. 
يا حبيبي أنا .. يا حياتي أنا
كلنا في الحب سوا .. 
والهوى .. آه منه الهوى
سهران الهوى .. يسقينا الهنا .. ويقول بالهنا
يا حبيبي ..
 ياله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة ..
 مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة




إزاي أوصف لك يا حبيبي إزاي ..
 قبل ما أحبك كنت إزاي
كنت ولا امبارح فاكراه .. 
ولا عندي بكره أستناه
ولا حتى يومي عايشاه
خدتني بالحب في غمضة عين ..
 وريتني حلاوة الأيام فين
الليل بعد ما كان غربة مليته أمان
والعمر اللي كان صحرا صبح بستان
يا حبيبي ..
 ياله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة




يا حبيبي..
 إيه اجمل م الليل واتنين زينا عاشقين
تايهين
 ما احناش حاسين العمر ثواني والا سنين
حاسين اننا بنحب وبس
عايشين لليل والحب وبس
يا حبيبي..
 الحب حياتنا وبيتنا وقوتنا
للناس دنيتهم واحنا لنا دنيتنا
وإن قالوا عن عشاقه بيدوبوا في نار أشواقه
أهي ناره دي جنتنا
الحب عمره ما جرح .. ولا عمر بستانه طرح
غير الهنا وغير الفرح
يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة



يا قمر ليلي .. 
يا ظل نهاري ..
 يا حبي .. يا أيامي الهنية
عندي لك أجمل هدية
كلمة الحب اللي بيها .. تملك الدنيا وما فيها
واللي تفتح لك كنوز الدنيا ديه .. قولها ليه
قولها للطير .. للشجر .. للناس .. لكل الدنيا .. قول
الحب نعمة .. مش خطية
الله محبة .. الخير محبة .. النور محبة
يا رب تفضل حلاوة سلام أول لقا في ايدينا
وفرح أول ميعاد منقاد شموع حوالينا
ويفوت علينا الزمان يفرش أمانه علينا


يا رب
لا عمر كاس الفراق المر يسقينا
ولا يعرف الحب مطرحنا ولا يجينا
وغير شموع الفرح ما تشوف ليالينا
يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل
ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة
دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة
بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة



*

----------


## صفحات العمر

إنت بتفهمنى بنظراتى 
دا انت بتسمع حتى سكاتى 
وهتبعـد ..؟ ابـعــد .. هتجينى
وعيونك بتقول سامحينى ..
سامحينى واعملى معروف
وساعتها هسامحك يا حبيبى 
منا لازم اسامحك يا حبيبى 
انا هيخلصنى إنك تيجى  ..
وترجع مكسوف

من رائعة وقدرت خلاص 
أنغـــام

----------


## nariman

*عارف ..* 
*عارف أنا نفسي في ايه..*
*أنا نفسي في بيت بيطل عليك* 
*تبقى انت الشارع والناس .. تبقى انت الصاحب والجار*
*تبقى الشمساية اللي بتطلع مع كل نهار* 
*زي البنات من صغري بارسم بيت معاك*
*قلبي يادوب ورقة نبات*
*بتهزني كل الحاجات المحتاجين حضنك ساعات* 
*وساعات كتير باهرب بعيد .. باهرب بعيد معاك*
*وأغرق.. في ليل الذكريات* 
*عارف أنا نفسي في ايه..*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اسـال دمـوع عينيا
اسـال دمـوع عينيا واسأل مخدتـي
كم دمعة رايـحة جايـة
تشكـي لك وحدتـي
كم دمعة رايحـة جايـة تحكـي لك علي بيا
وتقولك مش شوية
ضنايا و لوعتي
دوبت قلبي دمعة ولعت روحي شمعة
وبكرى ح أعمل إيه
ونـور لك بإيـه
اسـال دمـوع عيني واسأل مخدتـي
كم دمعة رايـحة جايـة
تشكـي لك وحدتـي
يلي عشقتوا قبلي ورماكم الهوى ورماكم
حدش منكم يقولي
الحب له دوا يقولي
طول ليلـي سهرانة أسمع قلبي وأساه
ويقول وأقولـو آه
من ناري وحرقتي
اسـال دمـوع عيني واسأل مخدتـي
كم دمعة رايـحة جايـة
تشكـي لك وحدتـي
اســـأل مــخـدتــــي*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*إيه رأيك لو نبثى اصحاب

نبعد عن دنيا الأحباب

لاحنتعاتب ولا نتحاسب

ولا حيفرق بينا عتاب

إيه رأيك لو نبقى إصحاب

نبقى اصحاب أحسن بكتير

يفصل بينا الحب كبير

نبثى اصحاب احسن صدقتى

من أحباب تزعل وتغير

ماحنا سمعنا كتير عالحب

شوفنا قلوب إزاى تتحير

شوفنا حبايب

كانو حبايب

حب كبير وفى لحظه اتغير

تيجى أحكيلك عنه حكايه

وأحكم إنت وشوف ويايا

كان فيه اتنين والحب تالتهم

يرسمو أجمل صوره لبيتهم

يرسمو فرحه


يرسمو طرحه


ويحكو ليلاتى عن حكايتهم

فجأه الغيره دخلت بينهم

أهــــــــــ

اه لو درو هللى مابينهم

كان الحب فضل لأصحابه

علشان كده أنا مش حنساك 

وإنت كمان مش راح تنسانى

وأنا مالأول بترجاك

وبقولك مالأول تانى

إيه رأيك لو نبقى صحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب*

----------


## nova_n

كلمات : هاني عبد الكريم
الحان : احمد محي
توزيع : محمد مصطفى


اه يا ليل

ايه يعني غرامك ودعني .. ايه يعني فارقني ولا رجعلي
**
ليه فاكر ان الدنيا فـ بعدك .. مافيهاش ولا قبلك ولا بعدك
**
دنا بيك من غيرك مش فارقه قدامك اهو لسه بغني
**
اه يــا لــيــل
**
إبعد واهجر يا اناني .. وانا عارفه هترجع تاني
**
لكن عمري ماهارجعلك .. لو حتى بكيت طول عمرك
**
إوعى لتتغر يا قمري .. دنا قلبي بيهوى بأمري
**
وبأمري هيبعد عنك .. خليك عايش كده وحدك
**
اه يــــا لــــيــــل 

غناء شيرين عبد الوهاب

----------


## الشحرورة

*منيش خاين..منيش خاين
 ولا باين عليا هخون
واخون ازاى وانا المحتاج 
وانا العاشق وانا المجنون
 حبيبى مفيش فى قلبى مفيش غير اسمك
اه غير اسمك
متظلمنيش متظلمنيش متظلمنيش
ولو جولى قالولى الحب يعنى ايه
 معنديش غيرك انت اشاورلهم عليه
بحبك فوق ما يتصور فؤاد الحب 
واطير مسسافات مطلهاش قبل قلبى قلب
واخون ازاى ازاى ازاى 
وانا العاشق وانا المحتاج وانا المجنون
 حبيبى مفيش فى قلبى مفيش غير اسمك
 حببيى مفيش فى قلبى مفيش غيراسمك
 اه غير اسمك
متظلمنيش متظلمنيش متظلمنيييييييييش
عيونى تحب عيونك وتخاف عليها ياما 
صدقنى لو اخونك هتخونى الابتسامه
كلامى معاك كلام صادق مالوش وشين 
ولما تغيب بكون عصفور مالوش جناحين
واخون ازاى ازاى ازاى
 وانا العاشق وانا المحتاج وانا المجنون
حبيبى مفيش فى قلبى مفيش غير اسمك
 حببيى مفيش فى قلبى مفيش غيراسمك 
اه غير اسمك
متظلمنيش متظلمنيش 

عماد عبد الحليم*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

أصعب حب

لما تلاقي اللي تحبه مابيحبكش
والا تحس
مهما عيونك تنطق قلبه مابيحسكش
تبدأ تضعف .. يمكن يعطف
تبدأ توهب يبدأ يخطف
فجأة تحس
إن اللي انت وقعت ف حبه مايستاهلكش
أقوي عذاب
لما دموعك تنزل منك قدام عينه مايشوفهاش
أقوي عذاب
كله ماتيجي تقوله بحبك يسكت قلبك مايقولهاش
ولإنك عايش وحدك
متغرب جوه حكاية
تاهيه مجروح مش عارف
خايف من أي نهاية
تبدأ تضعف
يمكن يعطف
تبدأ توهب يبدأ يخطف فجأة تحس
إن اللي انت وقعت ف حبه وقعت ف حبه
مايستهالكش
مايستهالكش
مايستهالكش*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*قالوا لى هان الود عليه

 و نسيك و فات قلبك وحدانى

 رديت و قلت بتشمتوا ليه

 هو إفتكرنى 

عشان ينسانى

 أنا بحبه و أراعى وده

 إن كان فى قربه و لا فى بعده

 و أفضل أهنى الروح برضاه

ألقاه جفانى

 و زاد حرمانى

 هو اللى حالى كده وياه كان

 إفتكرنى عشان ينسانى 

ليه ليه ليه ليه

ليه بيلمونى

 وياك فى حبى 

و الا يلومونى على صبرقلبى 

هو اللى شفت فى حبه الويل 

و لا رحمنى يوم و رعانى 

وسهرت وحدى ونام الليل 

كان إفتكرنى عشان ينسانى

 خلونى أحبه على هواى 

و أشوف فى حبه سعدى وشقاى 

و مهما طول شوقى إليه

 ومهما زاد هجره و بكانى 

بكرهيعز الود عليه 

ويفتكرنى عشان ينسـانى

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا طالع الشجرة
هاتلى معاك بكرة 
ويكون على قدى 
وتكون عنيه خضرا

 :: 

على الحجار

----------


## الشحرورة

*

أبوس قلبك خلي قلبك صافي

لو فعلاً تحبني وتريد انصافي

خليك طيب يا عسل يا صافي

لك صفي نيتك روحي لأجلك فدوة

أبوس قلبك

أبوس روحك لا تروح لحالك

ملهوفة روحي وحالي يشبه حالك

بهذا الهجر منهو علي أوحالك؟

معقولة تنسى أيام حبنا الحلوة

أبوس روحك

أبوس عينك يللي عينك عيني

راعيتك تمنيتك تراعيني

لو تعطش اشرب يا حلو من عيني

أرويك بيدي الماي يحلى ويسوى

أبوس عينك

أبوس قلبك.. أبوس روحك ..أبوس عينك


كاظم الساهر
*

----------


## الشحرورة

*لو نصارح بعض

لو نصارح بعض فى بداية لقانا
لو فى يوم ملينا او ضيعنا فى هوانا
نتفق نبعد وننسى كل شىء
الفراق اهون كتير م الخيانة
كل واحد يمشى حر
ليه نعيش فى عذاب ومر
الفراق جرح لحظة
والخيانة جرح عمر
**********
قولى ازاى تبقه عايش بين ايديا ومش معايا
تقدر تعيش ازاى فى نفس الوقت اكتر من حكاية
اللى عايز كل حاجة مش هياخد اى حاجة
ليه نكمل للنهاية
م تصارحنى
م البداية
كل واحد يمشى حر
ليه نعيش فى عذاب ومر
الفراق جرح لحظة
والخيانة جرح عمر


أنغام*

----------


## سمـاء

عبد الحليم حافظ

مرسى جميل عزيز

بليغ حمدى



أعز الناس



على طول الحياة نقابل ناس

ونعرف ناس

 ونرتاح ويا ناس عن ناس



وبيدور الزمن بينا يغير لون ليالينا

وبنتوه بين الزحام والناس

 ويمكن ننسى كل الناس

ولا ننسى حبايبنا أعز الناس حبايبنا 

أعز الناس حبايبنا



سنين وسنين تفوت 

ما نحس بوجودها ولا وجودنا

ولحظة حب عشناها

 نعيش العمر تسعدنا

ومين ينسى ومين يقدر فى يوم ينسى 

شعاع أول شرارة حب

ونظرة من بعيد لبعيد تقول حبيت 

ورمش يقول غلبنى الحب غلبنى

ومين ينسى ومين يقدر في يوم ينسى

ليالي الشوق ولا نارها وحلاوتها

ولا أول سلام بالإيد ولا المواعيد ولهفتها

ولا ننسى ولا نقدر في يوم ننسى

حبايبنا أعز الناس حبايبنا

أعز الناس حبايبنا



حبيب قلبى وروح قلبي حياة قلبى

يا أغلى الناس يا أحلى الناس يا كل الناس

لسه مشوار الحياة شايل لنا وقفات

معالم فى طريق الحب أحلى كتير

من اللي فات من اللي فات

----------


## ابن البلد

> عبد الحليم حافظ
> 
> مرسى جميل عزيز
> 
> بليغ حمدى
> 
> 
> 
> أعز الناس
> ...


 تسلم ايدك سماء
أختيار ولا أروع

 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## الشحرورة

*بتوحشني




بتوحشني و انا وياك
بتوحشني و كل يوم باشوفه معاك بيوحشني
و كل ثانيه من غيرك بتدبحني
و كل ليله باعيشها معاك تفرحني تخوفني و تجرحني
و اخاف بكره يفوت عمري و انا لسه بتوحشني
بتوعدني ما فيش بكره
ما فيش بعده
ما فيش و لا لحظه من غيرك
و ترجع تاني تتاخر و توحشني
و اعمل ايه اعمل ايه
ما فيش غيرك بيوحشني
بترسملي حاجات اكتر وعود اكبر
و القى نفسي من غيرك
بتبنيلي امل تاني
و اعيش تاني
و اعيش بعدابي من غيرك
و انا وياك و انا وياك
و كل يوم ياشوفه معاك
بيوحشني
و كل ثانيه من غيرك بتدبحني
و كل ليله باعيشها معاك تفرحني تخوفني و تجرحني
و اخاف بكره يفوت عمري و انا لسه بتوحشني

شيرين

*

----------


## سمـاء

> تسلم ايدك سماء
> أختيار ولا أروع


شكرا ابن البلد...

بصراحة اختيار عبد الحليم لأغانيه هو اللى رائع

----------


## سمـاء

نادنى

كلمات حسين حسيب
الحان أحمد الحجار

غناء على الحجار


نادنى من أقصى الدنيا فأنا أهواك
ما خطت قدمى على أرض إلا للقاك

نادنى من أقصى الدنيا فأنا لبيك
بسهام اللوعة والغربة أنا ملك يديك

الوحشة تقبع بفراشى كوسادة في الليل الخالى
وأموت وأحيا بأحلامىيقظان الخاطر والبال



لك وحشه فى جوفى المظلم كشموع الليل المحترقة
وكيانى يحدثنى عنكأحاديث الليل المنطلقة



ويداعب أنجم بالأنجموالقمر هناك

سهران الأعين والبسمةخذها لشفتيك



يا حبيبي أدعوك
يا حبيبي أرجوك



نادنى من أقصى الدنيا فأنا أهواك
ما خطت قدمى على أرض إلا للقاك

----------


## سمـاء

حبيبتي من ضفايرها طل القمر 

 سيد حجاب 
عمار الشريعى
هدى عمار


حبيبتى من ضفايرها طل القمر
وبين شفافيها ندى الورد بات
ضحكتها بتهز الشجر والحجر
وحنانها بيصحى الحياة فى النبات 
حبيبتى بتعلمنى أحب الحياة
من حبى فيها حياتى شمس وربيع
والحب فى الدنيا دى طوق النجاة 
لولاه يضيع قلبي المحب الوديع
يا حلوة يا بلدنا يا نيل سلسبيل 
بحبك انت رفعنا راسنا لفوق
لو الزمن ليِّل ما يرهبنا ليل
شوقنا فى عروقنا يصحى شمس الشروق
للحلوة قلب كبير يضم الولاد
وزاد وزوادة وضلة وسبيل 
الموت والاستشهاد عشانها ميلاد
وكلنا عشاق ترابها النبيل
******* 
حبيبتى من تنهيدها حن الوتر
غنت سحر صوتها الشجر والنخيل
واتعلم النجم البعيد السهر
وساب سماه وسرح فى موجك يا نيل
حبيبتى غنوتها غيطان الحنان
شموسة صافية نورها ما ينطفيش 
فى حضنها بنرتاح ونلقى الأمان
نعيشه حتى ان متنا ليها نعيش
يا حلوة يا بلدنا يا نيل سلسبيل
بحبك انت رفعنا راسنا لفوق
لو الزمن ليِّل ما يرهبنا ليل 
شوقنا فى عروقنا يصحى شمس الشروق
للحلوة قلب كبير يضم الولاد 
وزاد وزوادة وضلة وسبيل
الموت والاستشهاد عشانها ميلاد
وكلنا عشاق ترابها النبيل

----------


## عزة نفس

*



الحـــب كلــه





الحب كله حبيته فيك الحب كله 
وزمانى كله انا عيشته ليك زمانى كله 
حبيبى قول للدنيا معايا ولكل قلب بدقته حس
يا دنيا حبى وحبى وحبى 
ده العمر هو الحب وبس
واسقينى واملا واسقينى تانى 
من الحب منك من نور زمانى 
اسقينى ياللى من يوم ماشوفتك
حسيت كأنى اتخلقت تانى

****

روح قلبى يا حياة ايامى يا روح قلبى 
يا حبيبى يا ملاك احلامى يا روح قلبى 
انا كنت ايه قبل ماشوفك انا كنت ايه 
وكنت عايش يا حبيبى ايامى ليه 
طريق حياتى مشيته قبلك فى ليل طويل 
لا قلب جمبى يحس بيا ولا طيف جميل 
ولما شوفتك اول ماشوفتك 
بكل الشوق الدنيا لقيتنى مشدود اليك 
وبكل حب الدنيا نديتك وجريت عليك 

*****




ناديت على الدنيا بحالها ولكل قلب بدقته حس
يا دنيا حبى وحبى وحبى 
ده العمر هو الحب وبس
واسقينى واملا واسقينى تانى 
من الحب منك من نور زمانى 
اسقينى ياللى من يوم ماشفتك 
حسيت كأنى اتخلقت تانى 

*****

الهوا العطشان فى قلبى بيندهك 
يا ارق من النسمه واجمل من الملاك 
انت روحى وكل عمرى ونور حياتى 
يا حياتى ايه انا بالنسبه لك 
حبيبى ده انا مخلوق علشانك 
يادوب عشانك عشانك انت 
وقلبى عاش على لمس حنانك 
يادوب حنانك حنانك انت 

*****



حلوه حلوه الايام حلوه الاحلام حلوه
حلوه حياتى حلوه حلوه يا سلام حلوه 
حلوه بتمر قوام حلوه ويا حياتى 
يا زمان يا زمان يا ليالى طويله 
احلامها جميله وحالتى معاك
يا زمان يا ليالى بتجرى بتطوى آمال وتفوتها رماد
فيها لو تنسى اتنين اتنين فى الحب 
اتنين فى الحب اتنين للحب 
دايبين عايشين 

****

عايشين نقول للدنيا بحالها 
ولكل قلب بدقته حس
يا دنيا حبى وحبى وحبى 
ده العمر هو الحب وبس
واسقينى واملا واسقينى تانى 
من الحب منك من نور زمانى 
اسقينى ياللى من يوم ماشوفتك 
حسيت كأنى اتخلقت تانى 

*****



يا حبيبى يا عبير الشوق يا حبيبى 
يا نصيبى من ليالى الشوق يا حبيبى 
شعر ايه ؟ده الكلام اللى فى عينيك 
خلى احلى كلام يغير 
عطر ايه ؟ ده العبير اللى فى ايديك 
بيقول ايديك هى العبير 
من الربيع اللى فى شفايفك 
للليالى اللى فى عنيك
من اللهيب اللى فى خدودك 
للحنان اللى فى ايديك 
رحله تاهت روحى فيها وتهت فيها 

*****

خبينى من الزمان خبينى
وبعيد عن عيونه دارينى 
على الفرحه الكبيره يا خوفى 
لياخدها ولا يخلينى 
حبيبى قول للدنيا معايا ولكل قلب بدقته حس
يا دنيا حبى وحبى وحبى 
ده العمر هو الحب وبس
واسقينى واملا واسقينى تانى 
من الحب منك من نور زمانى 
اسقينى ياللى من يوم ماشوفتك
حسيت كأنى اتخلقت تانى 




*

معلش يا اسكندراني انا استعارت التصميم الحلو بتاعك  سامحني  ::

----------


## الشحرورة

*القلب يعشق كل جميل

وياما شوفتى جمال ياعين

واللى صدق فى الحب قليل

وان دام يدوم يوم! ولا يومين

واللى هويته اليوم

دايم وصاله دوم

لايعاتب اللى يتوب

ولا فى طبعه اللوم

واحد مفيش غيره

ملى الوجود نوره

دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

واما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته


كنت ابتعد عنه

وكان ينادينى

ويقول مسيرك يوم

تخضعلى؛؛ وتجينى

طاوعنى؛؛ ياعبدى

طاوعنى انا وحدى

مالك حبيب غيرى

قبلى ولا؛؛ بعدى

انا اللى اعطيتك

من غير ماتتكلم

وانا اللى علمتك

من غير ماتتعلم

واللى هديته اليك

لو تحسبه بايديك

تشوف جمايلى عليك

من كل شىء اعظم

سلم لنا؛؛؛ تسلم



مكه وفيها جبال النور

طاله على البيت المعمور

دخلنا باب السلام

غمر قلوبنا السلام

من عطف رب رحيم

فوقنا حمام الحما

عدد نجوم السما

طاير علينا يطوف

الوف تتابع الوف

طاير يهنى الضيوف

بالعفو والمرحمه

واللى نظم سيره

واحد مفيش غيره

دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

واما شغل بالى؛؛ واما شغل بالى

بالدمع ناديته؛؛ بالدمع ناديته


جينا على روضه

هاله من الجنه

فيها الاحبه تنول

كل اللى تتمنى

فيها طرب وسرور

وفيها نور على نور

وكاس محبه يدور

واللى شرب غنى

وملايكه الرحمن

كانت لنا ندمان

بالصبر والغفران

جايه تبشرنا

ياريت حبايبنا ينولواا

ينولوا ما نولنا يارب

يارب تسعدهم يارب

يارب وفقنا يارب

دعانى لبيته لحد باب بيته

وما شغل بالى واما شغل بالى

بالدمع ناديته بالدمع ناديته

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

حبيبى يا حبيبى 
كتبت إسمك .. على صوتى 
كتبته فى جدار الوجد
على لون السما الهادى 
على الوادى 
على موتى وميــــلادى
حبيبى .. يا حبيبى

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

كلمات: مصطفى الضمراني
الحان: عمار الشريعي
غناء : الفنانه شادية 


اقوى من الزمان 

لما كنا صغيرين
كان لينا مكان صغير دايما تقابلني فيه
لما كنا صغيرين
كان لينا حلم أخضر في قلوبنا عيشنا بيه
فاكرة يا حبيبي فاكرة 
فاكرة زهر البنفسج فاكرة ضل الشجر
فاكرة لمسة أيديك 
و حنان نظرة عينيك
فاكرة ومش ناسية أبدأ
أيام ما كنا نسهر نتونس بالقمر
أيام ما كنا نسهر يضحك لينا القمر
نتونس بالقمر .. يضحك لينما القمر و نغني مع القمر
و أتغير الزمان .. و أتبدل المكان أتبدل المكان
لكن يا مصـر أنتي .. يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
جميلة زي ما أنتي .. وأصيلة زي ما أنتي
و أن خدعتني الأماني .. أو ضاع حبي في ثواني
أرجعلك أنت تاني .. تاني
يا صحبة المكان .. يا أقوي من الزمان
ألأيكي يا مصر أنتي يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
ألأيكي يا مصر أنتي يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
الضحكة الحلوة أنتي .. و الحب الباقي أنتي
و كل شيء يتغير ... و أحنا بتكبر و نكبر
و نفارق بعضنا... و تبقى يا مصر دايما طفل هيفضل صغير
بنحبه كلنا
رحت تاني للمكان ... فاكرني بكل حاجة و بأحلى سنين هوايا
رحت تاني للمكان .. لقيت أثنين بدلنا عايشين نفس الحكاية
ضحكة ماليا عنيهم رعشة بينه في أيديهم 
عايشين نفس البداية
ضحكتهم يا ترى ... فرحتهم يا ترى هيخليها الزمان 
دنيا و بتلف بينا... ترسم ضحكة عنينا
و تدينا الأمل .. نغني لأمل و نعيش ويا الأمل 
و يتغير الزمان .. يتبدل المكان
لكن يا مصر أنتي .. يا حبيبتي زي مانتي
جميلة زي ما أنتي و أصيلة زي ما أنتي
و أن خدعتني الأماني .. أو ضاع حبي في ثواني
ارجعلك أنت تاني 
يا صاحبة المكان .. يا أقوى من الزمان
ألأيكي يا مصر أنتي يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
ألأيكي يا مصر أنتي يا حبيبتي زي ما أنتي
الضحكة الحلوة أنتي .. و الحب الباقي أنتي
و كل شىء يتغير .. و أحنا بنكبر و نكبر
و نفارق بعضنا... و تبقى يا مصر دايما طفل هيفضل صغير
بنحبه كلنا .... بنحبه كلنا !!

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

    كان أجمل يوم 

كلمات : حسين السيد 
غناء : محمد عبد الوهاب 


كان أجمل يوم يوم ما شكالي    
 قلبي من حبك وأنا خالي 

 كان اجمل يوم 

كان لي قلب نسيته       
من ظلم الناس وجفيته 
في عينيكي الحلوة لقيته        
 مرتاح وارتحت معاه 

 كان أجمل يوم 

شبكتني في حبك نظرة     
 شغلتني من غير ما ادري 
من يومها حبيت بكره   
   وشهور وانا بستناه 

  كان أجمل يوم 

وحياة من وهبك لي  
 ارحم من روحي علي 
أجمل من ضي عيني    
 يوم واحد مش حانساه 

   كان أجمل يوم 



*

----------


## محمد أمير

*

عبد الحليم حافظ

حبيبها لست وحدك حبيبها .. حبيبها انا قبلك

وربما جئت بعدك وربما كنت مثلـــــــــــــــك


فلم تزل تلقاني .. وتستبيح خداعــــــــــــــي 

بلهفت في اللقاءِ برفجة في الـــــــــــــــوداعِ 

بدمعة ليس فيها كالدمع إلا البريـــــــــــــــق 

برعشة .. هي نبض بغير عـــــــــــــــــروق 


حبيبها وروت لي ما كان منك ومنهـــــــــــم 

فهم كثيرٌ ولكن لا شيء نعرف عنهــــــــــــم 

وعانقتني .. والقت برأسها فوق كتفـــــــــي 

تباعدت وتدانت .. كأصبعين بكفــــــــــــــــي 

ويحفر الحب قلبي بالنار .. بالسكيــــــــــــــن 

وهاتفُ يهتف بي حذاري يا مسكيــــــــــــــن 


وسرت وحدي شريدا محطم الخطــــــــــواتِ 

تهزني انفاسي تخيفني لفتاتــــــــــــــــــــــي 

كهارب ليس يدري من اين او اين يمضـــــي 

شكٌ ضبابٌ حطام بعضي يمزق بعضــــــــــي 


سألت عقلي فأصغى وقال لا .. لن تراهــــــــا 

وقال قلبي اراها ولن احب سواهـــــــــــــــــا 

ما أنت يا قلب قلـي .. أ أنت لعنة حبـــــــــــي 

أ أنت نقمة ربــــي .. الى متى انت قلبــــــــي


مع الشكر لأخى أسكندرانى
لأقتباسى منه زهرتى الحمراء ولكنها بتصميم فنان
سلمت الايادى على هذة الروعة اسمح لى أضعها بالخاطرة

الله يديمك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

يمين الله احبك

 حب ما له حدود

وخلق الله ونجم الليل علي شهود

عدد ما في السما نجمات

عدد ما في الرياض ورود

يمين الله.. يمين الله

يمين الله.. 

أحبك حب ما له حدود

ما أصعب غيابك وينك وويني

إذا نامت العين تنام في عيني

واذا أصحى نغم صوتك يصحيني

صباح الحب متى يا فرح عمري يطول

يمين الله.. أحبك حب ما له حدود

مشتاقة لصوتك باسمي يناديني

إذا جارح زماني إنت تشفيني

وإذا أزعل رضى عيونك يراضيني

وكله يهون مدام ان الوفا موجود

يمين الله.. بحبك حب ما له حدود

يمين الله احبك حب ما له حدود

وخلق الله ونجم الليل علي شهود

عدد ما في السما نجمات

عدد ما في الرياض ورود

يمين الله.. يمين الله

يمين الله.. بحبك حب ما له حدود 

*

----------


## محمد أمير

ALIGN=CENTER]

حافية القدمين

كاظم الساهر



هل عندك شك انك احلى وأغلى امرأة في الدنيا 
واهم امرأه في الدنيا
هل عندك شك ان دخولك في قلبي
هو اعظم يوم في التاريخ واجمل خبر في الدنيا
هل عندك شك انك عمري وحياتي 
وباني من عينيك سرقت النار وقمت بأخطر ثوراتي
ايتها الوردة والريحانة والياقوتة والسلطانة
والشعبية والشرعية بين جميع الملكات
يا قمر يطلع كل مساء من نافذة الكلمات
يا اجمل وطن اولد فيه وادفن فيه وانشر فيه كتاباتي
غاليتي انت غاليتي لاادري كيف رماني الموج على قدميك
لاادري كيف مشيت الي وكيف مشيت اليك
دافئة انت كليلة حب من يوم طرقت الباب



علي ابتدأ العمر ........... هل عند شك ... !
كم سار رقيقا قلبي حين تعلم بين يديك
كم كان كبير حظي حين عثرت يا عمري عليك
يا نار تجتاح كياني يا فرح يطرد احزاني
يا جسدا يقطع مثل السف ويضرب مثل البركان
يا وجه يعبق مثل حقول الورد و ويركض نحوي كحسراني
قولي ..... قولي ...... قولي .......... قولي
قولي لي كيف سأنقذ نفسي من اشواق واحزاني
قولي لي ماذا افعل فيك انا في حالة ادمان
قولي ما الحل فأشواقي وصلت لحدود الهذيان
قاتلتي ترقص حافية القدمين بمدخل شرياني
من اين اتيت وكيف اتيت وكيف عصفت بوجداني



احبك جداً 
واعرف ان الطريق اليك 
طريق طويل 
واعرف انك ست النساء 
وليس لدى بديل 
واعرفان زمام الحنين انتهى
وهات الكلام الجميل 
ماذا اقول 
احبك جداً 
احبك واعرف اني اعيش بمنفى 
وانت بمنفى 
وبيني وبينك ريح 
وغيم 
وبرق 
وثلج -- ونار 

واعرف ان الوصول الى عينيك وهم
واعرف ان الوصول اليك انتحار
ويسعدني ان افرق نفسي من اجلك 
ايتها الغالية 
ولو خيروني لقررت حبك 
فى المرة الثانية 
يا من غزلت قميصك 
من ورقات الشجر 
ويا من حميتك بالصبر 
من قطرات المطر 
احبك جداً
احبك
احبك جداً واعرف اني اسافر فى بحر عينيك 
دون يقين 
وانرك عقلي ورائي 
واركض خلف جنوني
ايا امرأة 
تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتك بالله لا تتركيني 
فكيف اكون انا 
اذا لم تكوني 
احبك جداً 
وجداً 
وجداً 
وارفض من نار حبك ان استقيل 
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق 
ان يستقيل 

وما همني 
ان خرجت من الحب حياً 
وما همني ان خرجت قتيل

[/ALIGN]

----------


## loly_h

*استنيت سنين كتير يوم اللقا
واتمنيت اعيش معاك وافرح بأه
انا حبيت هواك عشان اجمل هوا
حلوة فى عينى الدنيا طول ماحنا سوا

يوم ورا يوم بنام واقوم على شوقى ليك
دة انا حسيت بحياتى لما لقيت عينيك
بحلم بيك.. بحلم بيك.. بحلم بيك
انا بحلم بيك...

احلى كلام غرام أوام قلته عليك
والاحلام حرام دا لو ماتكونش بيك
سبنى ادوب يادوب لقاك وقتو ابتدى 
سبنى اتوه واضيع واموت فى الحب دا

يوم ورا يوم بنام واقوم على شوقى ليك
دة انا حسيت بحياتى لما لقيت عينيك
بحلم بيك.. بحلم بيك.. بحلم بيك
انا بحلم بيك...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

رايح بيا فين

رايح بيا فين ولفين مشاعري مودياني
دي وصلت مشاعري معاك لدرجه مخوفاني

كلمات البوم امال ماهر اعرف
وانا معاك بقيت مستغربه من كل حاجه
وليه كل حاجه معاك بقت مستغرباني

كلام في سرك حبي ليك مش من شويه
معرفش دا محسوبلي ولا محسوب عليا

بس اللي انا عارفاه ان انا وجودي في حياتك
مسأله موت او حياه بالنسبه ليا






انا ازاي بقيت في الحاله دي اللي وصلت ليها
جيت احكم مشاعرى جيت انت واتحكمت فيها

دا كان نفسي امسك نفسي ومقولكش حاجه
لقيت كل حاجه داريتها بحكيلك عليها

كلام في سرك حبي ليك مش من شويه
معرفش دا محسوبلي ولا محسوب عليا

بس اللي انا عارفاه ان انا وجودى في حياتك
مسأله موت او حياه بالنسبه ليا

----------


## nariman

القلوب جواها نسمة قادرة تهزم أي ريح
القلوب جواها كلمة تحضن الزمن الجريح

لكننا ..ازاي نداوي جرحنا منغير ايدينا ما تلمسه
وازاي حنسمع بعضنا واحنا كلامنا بنهمسه

والقريب عمال بيبعد .. والبعيد غرقان في دمعه
والغنا مابقاش بيسعد لا اللي قايله ولا اللي سامعه

بس أنا ..برضه حاغني
مش حاسلم للتمني وأفضل أحلم بالحقيقة .. والحقيقة جوه مني

اللي يغني بيوصف جنة عايش فيها ويا حبيبه
واللي بيسمع كان يتمنى..بس الجنة ماجتش نصيبه

يسمع عنها وماشفهاش .. قرب منها وماطالهاش
يعني الحب اللي بيتغنا غير الحب اللي بيتعاش..

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## اسكندرانى

ايه هو ده اشمعنى ده

ارتحت له وفتحت له لما نادى

ايه هو ده اشمعنى ده سهرت له

اخترت له قوام قوام كده

اكون بحبه

مش معقول

الحب مايجيش كده على طول







امال ده ايه اللي مدوبني 

ومخلي راحة بالي تسيبني

وسهرت والاحلام ويايا 

في كل خطوة مشيها معايا

هنا وقفنا هنا مشينا هنا حودنا وسهينا وقلنا كتير

وعدنا كتير وقلنا كتير وعدنا كتير

ولاقلناش لبعضينا على الكلمة اللي تحيينا

انا عايزه احكي له وخايفة

خايفة من ايه مش عارفة

غلبت واحتار غلبي ايه الحكاية ياقلبي تكونش بتحب

ايوه انت بتحب بتحب ده وتدوب فى ده

واشمعنى ده ارتحت له وفتحت له لما نادى

ايه هو ده اشمعنى ده سهرت له

واخترت له قوام قوام كده





اخذتني حنية قلبه واخذني صوته وكلامه

نسيت الآمي وانا جنبه وعشت وياه فى الآمه

حسيت وفكرت وسهرت واحترت

وشربت ياقلبي م الشوق وكترت

حسيت شىء حلو جديد

شىء حلو وبس

شىء زي ليالي العيد

بالروح يتحس

انا عايزة احكي له وخايفة

خايفة من ايه مش عارفه




غلبت واحتار غلبي ايه الحكاية ياقلبي تكونش بتحب

ايوه انت بتحب بتحب ده وتدوب فى ده

واشمعنى ده ارتحت له وفتحت له لما نادى

ايه هو ده اشمعنى ده سهرت له

اخترت له قوام قوام كده

----------


## الشحرورة

*بتحكي في ايه

بتحكي في ايه 

وجاي لقلبي تلوم عليه

كان يعمل مع ايه 

حد سابه ماسألش فيه

ماجتش انت ليه

 ولا ماقدرتش تضحي

اسكت احسن بلاش

 نصحي جرح كنت قفلت عليه

وانساني وروح لحالك 

وقابلني لو قلبي يوم ندالك

حاجات كتير جوايا

 منك علمت مش هنسهالك

انساني وروح لحالك 

وقابلني لو قلبي يوم ندالك

حاجات كتير جوايا منك

 علمت مش هنسهالك

مفكر ايه انا قلبي سهل اضحي بيه ؟!

هتسيبه عادي واما تحتاجله تلاقيه

واقولك ايه قلبي صعب بجد ينسي شاف

كتير منك ولسه جاي تكدب تاني عليه

وانساني وروح لحالك 

وقابلني لو قلبي يوم ندالك

حاجات كتير جوايا منك

 علمت مش هنسهالك

انساني وروح لحالك 

وقابلني لو قلبي يوم ندالك

حاجات كتير جوايا منك علمت مش هنسهالك
*

----------


## محمد أمير

أبـــحـــث عــــنــكِ

أبــحـث عـنكِ بكـل شجون
يــا سـيـدتـي كـالـمـجـنـون
أرجــوكِ بـعـنـفٍ سـيـدتـي
أن تقتحمي الآن حصوني
أن تـحـتـلـي كـامـل بـيـتـي
أنا ترعي أمري وشؤوني
أنـا مـذ جئـت لهذي الدـنيـا
وأنــا مـنـتـظـرٌ لـتـكـونـي
وبـلا مـلــل .. وبــلا كـلـل ٍ
وبــلا أمــل سـار جـنـونـي
أسمع صوتكِ أشهد وجهك
أشـعـر أنـك بـيـن جفوني
وأذوب حـنانــاً وحـنـيـنـاً
للقائك يــا ضوء عيوني
أنـا مـذ جئـت لهذي الدـنيـا
وأنــا مـنـتـظـرٌ لـتـكـونـي
وبــلا مــلــل .. وبــلا كـلـل ٍ
وبــلا أمــل سـار جـنـونـي

*كاظم الساهر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

يا حبيبي ..

 الليل وسماه ..ونجومه وقمره وسهره

وإنت وأنا .. يا حبيبي أنا .. يا حياتي أنا

كلنا في الحب سوا .. والهوى .. آه منه الهوى

سهران الهوى .. يسقينا الهنا .. ويقول بالهنا

يا حبيبي .. يالله نعيش في عيون الليل

ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة

دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة





إزاي أوصف لك يا حبيبي إزاي .. قبل ما أحبك كنت إزاي

كنت ولا امبارح فاكراه .. ولا عندي بكره أستناه

ولا حتى يومي عايشاه

خدتني بالحب في غمضة عين .. وريتني حلاوة الأيام فين

الليل بعد ما كان غربة مليته أمان

والعمر اللي كان صحرا صبح بستان

يا حبيبي .. يالله نعيش في عيون الليل

ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة

دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة







يا حبيبي إيه اجمل م الليل واتنين زينا عاشقين

تايهين ما احناش حاسين العمر ثواني والا سنين

حاسين اننا بنحب وبس

عايشين لليل والحب وبس

يا حبيبي الحب حياتنا وبيتنا وقوتنا

للناس دنيتهم واحنا لنا دنيتنا

وإن قالوا عن عشاقه بيدوبوا في نار أشواقه

أهي ناره دي جنتنا

الحب عمره ما جرح .. ولا عمر بستانه طرح

غير الهنا وغير الفرح

يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل

ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة

دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة




يا قمر ليلي .. يا ظل نهاري .. يا حبي .. يا أيامي الهنية

عندي لك أجمل هدية

كلمة الحب اللي بيها .. تملك الدنيا وما فيها

واللي تفتح لك كنوز الدنيا ديه .. قولها ليه

قولها للطير .. للشجر .. للناس .. لكل الدنيا .. قول

الحب نعمة .. مش خطية

الله محبة .. الخير محبة .. النور محبة

يا رب تفضل حلاوة سلام أول لقا في ايدينا

وفرح أول ميعاد منقاد شموع حوالينا

ويفوت علينا الزمان يفرش أمانه علينا




يا رب

لا عمر كاس الفراق المر يسقينا

ولا يعرف الحزن مطرحنا ولا يجينا

وغير شموع الفرح ما تشوف ليالينا

يا حبيبي يالله نعيش في عيون الليل

ونقول للشمس تعالي بعد سنة .. مش قبل سنة

دي ليلة حب حلوه بألف ليلة وليلة

بكل العمر .. هو العمر إيه غير ليلة زي الليلة

----------


## نوورا

ماما ياحلوة يا أجمل غنوة

عايشة في قلبي وجوه كياني

غالية عليه وضي عنيه

يا أول كلمة نطقها لساني

ماما يا ماما

***
إنتي ياماما ملاك من الجنة

تحت جناحك اعيش وأتهنى

إنتي حياتي وإبتساماتي

إنتي منايا وكل هنايا

مين رباني مين

ومين هناني مين

غيرك إنتي يا حلوة ياماما

ماما ياماما

*** 
لما أضمك وتضميني

تبقى الدنيا مش سايعاني

ويزيد شوقي وألقى حنيني

بيخليني أضمك...


ماما يا ماما

----------


## اسكندرانى

وليله كانت الفرقا 

و قالت لي .. فـ أمــان الله 

و ليله ذكرها يبقى

على جرحي .. و لا انساه

و جت تاخذ رسايلها
 .. 
و خصله من جدايلها

و تديني جوباتي

بقايا عمر بسماتي

و قالت لي .. فـ أمــان الله 



في ليله كنها الليله عرفتك بسمتي و فجري

و ليله زي ذي الليله و هبتك في الأمل عمري

و يا ليت البسمه ما كانت ولا الاحساس

وياليت الدنيا خانتني و كل الناس

و لا خنتي هواي انتي

و لا قلتي .. فـ أمـان الله




لا تردين الرسايل ويش اسوي بالورق

و كل معنا للمحبه ذاب فيها و احترق

لو تركتيني في ليله بسمتك عند الرحيل

دمعة العين الكحيله عذرها الواهي دليل

و ليله كانت الفرقا

و قالت لي فـ امان الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

لاخرلحظة من عمري

 اقلك أااااانت محبوبي 

وحبك في دمي بيجري

 وطيفك نور في دروبي 

ياااااريت العمر يتوقف 

على حالة هناا جنبك 

نعيش فيهاا ولانخفف

 من الشوق الى مايوصف 

ونتهادى ورود الحب

 ونروي فيهاا نشوة حب 

واقلك انت محبوبي 



حبيبي تعبت الايام تنادينا نسايرهاا 

تعبنا وصحت الأحلام

 وفرصتنا في حاظرهاا

احبك يارشيق القد 

احبك في اللقى والصد

احبك والدموع الخد

احبك مهما كان الرد

وانا في حالتي معذور 

بربك لاتلوم مجبور 

انت مناياا مطلوبي

يارتني املك الافراح

 واتصرف بها وحدي 

واعرف كم بقالي جراح

 وكم ساعة هنا عندي 

أخلي فرحنا دايم

 و أخلي عمرنا نايم 

وأقول لشوق من انت

 توكل روح ياظالم 

ونتهادى ورود الحب

 ونروي فيها نشوة قلب

واقولك

أنت محبوبي

----------


## محمد أمير

*أه لو تعرف*
*يا* *حبيب قلبي*
*و إنت معايا بحس بإيه*
*خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي*
*الحب دة مقدرش عليه*



*بص في قلبي*
*يا عيون قلبي*
*شوف كام حاجة بتتمناك*
*فرحة و شوق و أماني كبيرة*
*و ليالي حب بتستناك*
*بحبك حب خلاني بخاف*
*من فرحتي جانبك*
*يشوفها حد يحسدها و يحسدني*
*على حبك*
*و بحبك حب يا ويلي*
*ياويلي يا ويلي منه*
*مسهرني محيرني و روحي فيه*
*و بحبك حب يا ويلي*
*ياويلي ويلي يا ويلي*
*مدوبني و حبيته و خدت عليه*
*أه لو تعرف*
*يا* *حبيب قلبي*
*و إنت معايا بحس بإيه*
*خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي*
*الحب دة مقدرش عليه*



*يا أغلى حاجة ليا*
*و ليا مين غير قلبك إنت*
*يا أجمل حاجة فيا*
*و فيا إيه غير حبك إنت*
*شفايفي لما أجيب سيرتك*
*بيحلو الكلام فيهم*
*عينيا كل مابشوفك*
*بحب أسهر لياليهم*
*مين يوم ماقابلتك*
*والدنيا لها طعم جديد*
*و الجنة اللي بيحكوا عنها*
*مابقتش بعيد*
*كل غنوة حب فيها حاجة منك*
*كل نسمة فجر بتكلمني عنك*
*كل شيء بيهون عليا مدام بحبك*
*أه لو تعرف*
*يا* *حبيب قلبي*
*و إنت معايا بحس بإيه*
*خلي شوية لبكرة يا قلبي*
*الحب دة مقدرش عليه*






اتمنى الا يخرب هذا التصميم  هنا مرة أخرى
ولا أعرف لماذا بالذات فى قاعة الشعر العامى
تتلخبط كل التصميمات والصور التى اضعها
رغم ان كل التصميمات بخير

الله يديمكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

اوقاتي بتحلو 

تحلو معاك

وحياتي بتكمل برضاك

وبحس بروحي بوجودي

من اول ما بكون وياك

ويا روحي ساعة ما القاك

مش بس اوقاتي بتحلو

دي العيشة والناس والجو

والدنيا الدنيا بتضحكلي معاك 




من كتر حلاوة الأيام

ونعيمي وسعدي بلياليك

مش بحسب فات منهم كم

ولا بقدر افكر غير فيك

والليل وياك يساوي زمان

واليوم وياك يساوي زمان

واكتر يزمان من مية بكرة

ده الليل بلقاك انوار وامان

حتى ولو كان من قمره 



وان جاني حسود هي هواك وعذول

يقولوا يا عين حسيبوا يقول

وانا خاف من ايه وانت معايا

والعالم ايه منته كفايه

يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام

يا سلام لما الأيام تضحك وتروح

عين يا ليل يا ليل

والحب لما بيحيي الأرواح مع كل شروق 
وانا بلمح بكره معاك فتان مليان افراح


وجمال اشكال والوان



وانت اللي ب تدي القلب النور

وتخلي نجوم لياليه تدور

وتملى حياتي ورود وزهور

وانا اخاف من ايه منته معايا

والعالم ايه العالم منته كفايه

يا روحي ساعة ما القاك

مش بس اوقاتي بتحلو

العيشة والناس والجو

والدنيا بتضحكلي معاك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*








فاتت جنبنا أنا وهوه .. وضحكت لنا أنا وهوه

رديت وكمان رديت .. وفضلت أرد لحد ما فاتت

ونسيت روحي وصحيت .. أتاريها خذت الشمس وغابت

وانشغلت وقبل ما يطول انشغالي

رحت سائل روحي واحترت في سؤالي

أنا بافكر ليه وبشغل روحي ليه

أعرف منين إنها قاصداني أنا مش هو

وأعرف منين أن الضحكة دي مش له هو .. وليه أنا ليه مش هو



مرة ثانية برضة صدفة .. كنت أنا وهو في طريقنا

شفنا خطوة حلو جاية .. وضل تالت بيسابقنا

التفت لقيتها هية .. حاجة مش معقولة هيه .. هيه

وابتديت أسمع في قلبي .. لحن حب جديد عليَّ

سمعت منها كام كلمة .. ما قالتش منهم ولا كلمة

بس أنا حسيت .. ولأول مرة باعيش وأحس

ولقيتني بدوب في كلام الهمس .. اللي مالوش حس

ضحكت تاني نفس الضحكة .. وراحت ماشية

زي الدنيا ما تيجي في ثانية .. وتمشي في ثانية

بصيت لصاحبي لقيته .. جنبي وما هوش جنبي



عايز يقول كلمة .. اتقالت جوه في قلبي

كنت عايز أسأله .. هو كمان حس بيها وانشغل هو كمان

ورجعت أقول أنا بافكر ليه .. وباشغل روحي ليه

أعرف منين أنها قصداني .. أنا مش هو

وأعرف منين أن الضحكة دي .. مش له هو وليه أنا ليه مش هو

روحت أنا روحت .. روحت ومش عارف مالي

ما اعرفش إيه اللي جرالي

فرحان عايز أضحك .. مهموم عايز أبكي

لا دموعي طايلها .. ولا لاقي حتى أشكي

حبيتها أيوه أنا حبيتها .. مش قادر أنسى ضحكتها



مش يمكن دي فرحة عمري .. والفرحة ما صدقت لقيتها

كان فين اليوم ده غايب عني .. كان فين تسلم لي وتسلم ضحكتها

وبعد يومين ابتدا قلبي .. يصحى من الفرحة وصحاني

يسألني امتى ح نشوفها .. وأنا أقول له نشوفها فين تاني

والليالي دوبتني وشيبت فكري وظنوني

لما طيف الغيرة شوفته .. بيترسم قدام عيوني

إن لقيت صاحبي بيضحك .. أقول دي لازم قابلته

وإن لمحت في عينه شكوى .. أقول دي لازم خاصمته



ما لقتش طريق قدامي يرحمني من العذاب

غير إني أدور وأسال .. وأعرف منها الجواب

وعرفت طريقها عرفته .. وشقيت على بال ما عرفته

وبعت كلمتين مش أكتر من سطرين
 ..
قلت لها ريحيني قولي لي أنا فين
 ..
وجاني الرد جاني لقيتها بتستناني .. وقالت لي أنا من الأول

باضحك لك يا اسمراني

أنا .. أنا أيوه أنا أنا أنا مش هوه


*

----------


## nariman

دلوقتي نادم عاللي كان
جاي بتقول ماتبيعيش
مانا ياما قلت كتير زمان
 وللأسف مافهمتنيش

لا فهمت صبري عليك ولا حسيت مشاعري المهملة
وكأن حبي عمره باقي وشمس نوره ماتنطفيش

وللأسف مافهمتنيش
دلوقتي نادم !!

كان نهري عطشان للمطر..ويصب في بحورك هدر
تنطق عيوني بإشتياقي..وغير سكوتك ماتلاقيش

لا فهمت صبري عليك ولا حسيت مشاعري المهملة
وكأن حبي عمره باقي وشمس نوره ماتنطفيش

دلوقتي نادم !!

----------


## اسكندرانى

مش كفايه ياحبيبى مش كفايه

ابتسامك او سلامك مش كفايه

عايزك انت قلبك انت

وابقى جنبك من البدايه للنهايه

اعمل ايه اعمل ايه ياحبيبى

اللى فات من عمرى بتندم عليه

ماتقابلناش من زمان ليه

والعيون لو تتحرم منك

يبقى ايه فايدتها واعمل بيها ايه

وانت عارف كل حاجه

بس ده مش كل حاجه

ده انت لو تطلب عنيا مش كفايه

وان سالت كتير عليا مش كفايه

عايزك انت قلبك انت

وابقى جنبك من البدايه للنهايه

اعمل ايه اعمل ايه ياحبيبى

روحى قلبى عينى احلامى الجميلة

سبتهملك مابيدى حيله

والظنون ياحبيبى بتمر فى خيالى

زى دمعة عين فى شوق طويله
وانت عارف كل حاجة

بس ده مش كل حاجه

لو ملكت الدنيا ديا مش كفايه

حتى لو فكرت فيا مش كفايه

عايزك انت قلبك انت

وبقى جنبك من البدايه للناهيه

اعمل ايه ياحبيبى

----------


## محمد أمير

*
بحبك يا حبيبي اكمني بهواك و بحس انك مني
سامعني دا انا بروحي بغني دا انا بحكي لكل الدنيا عليك
بحب الحب الي جمعنا بحب الشوق الي وجعنا
عمري بجد ملوش معنى وارتاح للدنيا في يوم غير بيك
بحب هواك و عنيك انما لو اد الارض و اد السما
هكون اكتر منهم مغرمه و هكون اقرب من نفسك ليك
بحب اخرج مني و اجيلك و اسيب احساسي يغنيلك
كفايا يكون قلبي باقيلك و كفايا اشوف الكون بعنيك
اه علي انا حساه و الي انا عايشاه بين حنيني و اه
اه كل يوم بيفوت فيك بعيش و بموت برضه احلى حياه
اه علي انا حساه و الي انا عايشاه بين حنيني و اه
بحب كلامك في شفايفك و بحب القلب يكون شايفك
جوايا حنين حساك عرفاك لو حتى ما بين ملايين الناس
بحبك مش متهيألي انا عايشه في حلم اتحققلي
انا حاسه ان انت بتشتقلي انا دايبه من الشوق و الاحساس
بحب النسمه الي تعدي على رمشك مره و على خدي
و ناخد في الحبو ندي و نعيش انا و انت في احلى غرام
بحبك بس و حبك اجمل شيئ يتحس
و بسمع منك اجمل حس و بشوف في عيونك احلى كلام
ااااااه علي انا حساه و الي انا عايشاه بين حنيني و اااااه
اه كل يوم بيفوت فيك بعيش و بموت برضه احلى حياه
اه علي انا حساه و الي انا عايشاه بين حنيني و اه
بحبببببببببببك بحببببببببببك*

----------


## نوورا

*
**قارئة الفنجان**

جَلَسَت والخوفُ بعينيها 
تتأمَّلُ فنجاني المقلوب 
قالت: 
يا ولدي.. لا تَحزَن 
فالحُبُّ عَليكَ هوَ المكتوب 
يا ولدي، 
قد ماتَ شهيداً 
من ماتَ على دينِ المحبوب 
فنجانك دنيا مرعبةٌ 
وحياتُكَ أسفارٌ وحروب.. 
ستُحِبُّ كثيراً يا ولدي.. 
وتموتُ كثيراً يا ولدي 
وستعشقُ كُلَّ نساءِ الأرض.. 
وتَرجِعُ كالملكِ المغلوب 
بحياتك يا ولدي امرأةٌ 
عيناها، سبحانَ المعبود 
فمُها مرسومٌ كالعنقود 
ضحكتُها موسيقى و ورود 
لكنَّ سماءكَ ممطرةٌ.. 
وطريقكَ مسدودٌ.. مسدود 
فحبيبةُ قلبكَ.. يا ولدي 
نائمةٌ في قصرٍ مرصود 
والقصرُ كبيرٌ يا ولدي 
وكلابٌ تحرسُهُ.. وجنود 
وأميرةُ قلبكَ نائمةٌ.. 
من يدخُلُ حُجرتها مفقود.. 
من يطلبُ يَدَها.. 
من يَدنو من سورِ حديقتها.. مفقود 
من حاولَ فكَّ ضفائرها.. 
يا ولدي.. 
مفقودٌ.. مفقود 
بصَّرتُ.. ونجَّمت كثيراً 
لكنّي.. لم أقرأ أبداً 
فنجاناً يشبهُ فنجانك 
لم أعرف أبداً يا ولدي.. 
أحزاناً تشبهُ أحزانك 
مقدُورُكَ.. أن تمشي أبداً 
في الحُبِّ .. على حدِّ الخنجر 
وتَظلَّ وحيداً كالأصداف 
وتظلَّ حزيناً كالصفصاف 
مقدوركَ أن تمضي أبداً.. 
في بحرِ الحُبِّ بغيرِ قُلوع 
وتُحبُّ ملايينَ المَرَّاتِ... 
وترجعُ كالملكِ المخلوع..* 
*


*

----------


## saydsalem

*بارك الله فيك وفي قلمك** .. 
**جزاك الله خير الجزاء** .. 
**الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك** ..
**تقبل خالص الشكر**والتقدير والاحترام** ..**د. السيد عبد الله سالم*

----------


## nariman

بحبك وانطلق عصفور..واسبح في الهوا والنور

وأملا الكون بأغانيا..ولو كان الجناح مكسور

أحبك .. تستكين الريح في قلبي..والأماني تصيح بحبي.. وأعشق التصريح ..ودربي في الضباب مغمور
أحبك .. تبتدي البدايات تاخدني ..ضحكتك بالذات..تعيدني روح وقلب وذات ..تزيدني كشف للمستور

أحبك .. ضي روحي يبان .. واعبر ضلمة الحرمان
وأهجر غابة الأحزان.. وأحقق حلمنا المسحور

----------


## loly_h

*
كل كلمة وكل حرف وكل إحساس 
قاصرة توصف شعوري
اااااه يا كلي يا اغلى الناس 
عمري اللي فات من قبلك غدى واصبح وهم
مابقى لي غير عمر انت فيه اجمل حلم 

يا امانينا تعالي شاركيني وشوفي حالي 
بلغيه اني احبه وان حبه راس مالي 
هي حياتي قد بدت من قبل اعرفك
 لا وربي ما بدت وانت الحياة 

انت امسي وحاضري وانت اللي جاي 
وانا عايش لا اجل احبك بس لا تقصر معاي 
قول احبك حتى احس اني اعيش
 قول واصدق والا اكذب بس لا تسئلنى ليش .؟؟

يا امانينا تعالي شاركيني وشوفي حالي 
علميه اني احبه وان حبه راس مالي 
هي حياتي قد بدت من قبل اعرفك 
لا وربي مابدت وانت الحياه  ...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
أمـــــــل حــيــاتـــي يــــــــا حــــــــب 

غـــــالـــــي مــــــــــا يــنــتــهــيـــش 

يــــــا أحـــلـــى غـــنـــوه سـمــعــهــا 

قـــــلـــــبـــــي ولا تـــتـــنـــســـيـــش 

خـــــــد عـــمــــري كـــلــــه بــــــــس 

الــنـــهـــارده خــلــيــنــي اعــــيــــش 


خليني جنبك خليني .. في حضن قلبك 

وســيــبــنــي أحــــلـــــم ســيــبــنـــي 

يــــــــــــــــــــــــاريــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــت 

زمــــانـــــي مـــــــــا يـصــحــنــيــش 

أمــــــــــل حـــيـــاتــــي عــيـــنـــيـــه 

يـــــــا أغـــلــــى مــــنــــي عــلـــيـــه 



يـــــــــــا حـــبــــيــــب امـــــبــــــارح 

وحـــــبــــــيــــــب دلــــــوقــــــتــــــي 

يـــــــــــا حــبـــيـــبـــي لــــبــــكــــره 

ولأخـــــــــــــــــــر وقــــــــــتــــــــــي 

احــــكـــــي لــــــــــي .. قـــولـــلــــي 


أيـــه مـــن الأمـــان ناقـصـنـي تـانــي 

وانــــــــــــا بــــــيــــــن اديـــــــــــــك 

عمـري مـا دقــت حـنـان فــي حيـاتـي 

زي حــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــانــــــــــــــك 

ولا حـبـيــت يــــا حـبـيـبـي حـيــاتــي 

إلا عــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــانــــــــــــــك 

وقـابـلــت آمــالــي وقـابـلــت الـدنـيــا 

وقــــــابــــــلــــــت الـــــــــحــــــــــب 

أول مــــا قـبـلـتـك واديــتـــك قـلــبــي 

يــــــــــــا حــــــيــــــاة الــــقــــلـــــب 

أكــثــر م الــفــرح ده مــــا حـمــلــش 

أكـثـر م الـلـي انــا فـيـه مــا اطـلـبـش 

بــعــد هـنـايــا مــعــاك يــــا حـبـيـبـي 

لــــو راح عــمــري أنــــا مـانــدمــش 

وكـــفـــايـــة أصــــحـــــى عـــــلـــــى 

شـفــايــفــك بـتـقــولــلــي عــــيــــش 

أســمــعــهـــا غــــنـــــوة تـــــقـــــول 

لـــحـــبــــي مــــــــــا يــنــتــهــيـــش 

خــــلـــــيـــــنـــــي جــــــنـــــــبـــــــك 

فـــــــــــي حــــــضــــــن قــــلــــبــــك 

وســيــبــنـــي أحــــلـــــم يــــاريـــــت 

زمــــانـــــي مـــــــــا يـصــحــنــيــش 




يـــــــالـــــــلـــــــي حــــــــــبـــــــــــك 

خـــــــلا كـــــــل الــدنـــيـــا حــــــــب 

يـــــــالـــــــلـــــــي قـــــــــــــــــــــرب 

صــحـــى عــمـــر وصــحـــى قـــلـــب 

وانـــــت مـعــايــا يـصــعــب عـلــيــه 

رمــشــة عـنـيــه ولا حــتــى ثـانــيــة 

يـصـعــب عـلـيــه لـيـغـيـب جـمــالــك 

ويـغــيــب دلالـــــك ولـــــو شـــويـــة 

قـــــــد كـــــــده بــاشــتـــاق إلـــيــــك 

قــــــد كــــــده مــلــهـــوف عــلــيـــك 




نــفــســي أنـــــــده لـــــــك بـكــلــمــه 

مــــــا تـقــالــتــش لـــحــــد تـــانــــي 

كــلــمــه قــــــد هـــــــواك ده كـــلــــه 

قـــــــــد أشـــــواقـــــي وحـــنـــانــــي 

كـــــــلـــــــمـــــــة زيــــــــــــــــــــــك 

والـــــلــــــي زيــــــــــــك فــــــيــــــن 

ده انــــــــــــــــــــت زيــــــــــــــــــــك 

مــــــــــا اتــخــلـــقـــش اتـــنــــيــــن 

وكـــفـــايـــة أصــــحـــــى عـــــلـــــى 

شــفــايــفــك بــتــقــولــي عــــيــــش 

أســمــعــهـــا غــــنـــــوة تـــــقـــــول 

لـــحـــبــــي مــــــــــا يــنــتــهــيـــش 

خــــلـــــيـــــنـــــي جــــــنـــــــبـــــــك 

ف حــــــــضـــــــــن قــــــلــــــبــــــك 

وســيــبــنـــي أحــــلـــــم يــــاريـــــت 

زمــــانـــــي مـــــــــا يـصــحــنــيــش 




يـا حبيبـي مهمـا طـال عـمـري مـعـاك 

بـــــرضـــــه أيـــــامـــــه قــلـــيـــلـــه 

دي السـعـادة والـحـنـان فـــي هـــواك 

مــــا تقـضـيـهـاش أجــيــال طـويـلــه 

حــــــبــــــك يــــــــــــا حـــبـــيـــبـــي 

مـــــــــــلا قـــلــــبــــي وفـــــكــــــري 

بــــــيـــــــنـــــــور لـــــــيـــــــلـــــــي 

ويـــــــــطـــــــــول عـــــــــمـــــــــري 

بـيــزيــد.. بـيــزيــد فـــــي غــلاوتـــه 

دايــــــــــمــــــــــاً بـــــــيـــــــزيـــــــد 

وتـمــلــي جــديـــد فـــــي حـــلاوتـــه 

وتــــمـــــلـــــلـــــي جـــــــــديــــــــــد 

إنــــت خـلـيـتـنـي أعــيـــش الــحـــب 

ويــــــــــــاك ألــــــــــــف حــــــــــــب 

كــــــل نـــظــــره إلـــيــــك بــحــبـــك 

مــــــن جـــديـــد وأفـــضـــل احــــــب 

أنــــا حـبـيــت فــــي عـنـيــك الـدنـيــا 

كـل الدنيـا حتـى عوازلـي أو حـسـادي 

كــــــــــل الـــــنـــــاس حـــلــــويــــن 

فـــــــــــي عـــيــــنــــه حـــلــــويــــن 

طــــــول مــــــا عــنــيـــه شــايــفـــه 

الـــدنـــيـــا وانـــــــــت قـــــصـــــادي 

وأنـــــــــام وأصــــحـــــى عـــــلـــــى 

شـفــايــفــك بـتـقــولــلــي عــــيــــش 

أســــمــــعـــــهـــــا غـــــــــنــــــــــوه 

تــقـــول لـحــبــي مــــــا تـنـتـهـيــش 

خــــلـــــيـــــنـــــي جــــــنـــــــبـــــــك 

فـــــــــــي حــــــضــــــن قــــلــــبــــك 

وســيــبــنـــي أحــــلـــــم يــــاريـــــت 

زمــــانـــــي مـــــــــا يـصــحــنــيــش 
*

----------


## saydsalem

*لك كل التحية
على هذا الابداع والتميز
تقبل مروري 
د. السيد عبد الله سالم**المنوفية - مصر*

----------


## محمد أمير

*أغدا القاك**


يا خوف فؤداى من غدى
يالشوقى واحتراقى فى انتظار الموعد
اه كم اخشى غدى هذا وارجوه اقترابا
كنت استدنيه لكن هبته لما اهاب
واهلت فرحة القرب به حين استجاب
هكذا احتمل العمر نعيما وعذابا
مهجة حاره وقلب مسه الشوق فذاب

انت يا جنه حبى واشتياقى وجنونى
انت يا قبله روحى وانطلاقى وشجونى
اغدا تشرق اضوائك فى ليل عيونى
اه من فرحة احلامى ومن خوف ظنونى
كم اناديك وفى لحمى حنين ودعاء
رجائى انا كم عذبنى طول الرجاء
انا لولا انت لم احفل بمن راح وجاء
انا احيا فى غد الان باحلام اللقاء
فأات او لا تأت او فافعل بقلبى ماتشاء
هكذا احتمل العمر نعيما وعذابا
مهجه حاره وقلب مسه الشوق فذاب

هذه الدنيا كتاب انت فيه الفكر
هذه الدنيا ليال انت فيها العمر
هذه الدنيا عيون انت فيها البصر
هذه الدنيا سماء انت فيها القمر
فارحم القلب الذي يصبو اليك
فغدا تملكه بين يديك
وغدا تأتلف الجنة انهارا وظلا
وغدا ننسى فلا نقسى على ماض تولى
وغدا نسهو فلا نعرف للغيب محلا
وغدا للحاضر الزاهر نحيا ليس الا
قد يكون الغيب حلوا حلوا انما الحاضر احلى
هكذا احتمل العمر نعيما وعذابا
مهجة حره وقلبا مسه الشوق فذابا



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

و الله ما طلعت شمس و لا غربت 

إلا و حبك مقرون بأنفاسي 

و لا جلست إلى قوم أحدثهم 

إلا و أنت حديثي بين جلاسي 

و لا ذكرتك محزونا ولا فرحا 

إلا و أنت بقلبي بين وسواسي

 و لا هممت بشرب الماء من عطش

 إلا رأيت خيالا منك في الكاسِ 

و لو قدرت على الإتيان جئتكم 

سعيا على الوجه أو مشيا على الراسِ 

الله الله الله 



و يا فتى الحي إن غنيت لي طربا 

فغنني واسفا من قلبك القاسي 

ما لي و للناس كم يلحونني سفها 

ديني لنفسي و دين الناس للناسِ

 الله الله الله 

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

انا والعذاب وهواك عايشين لبعضينا ..

آخرتها ايه وياك ..

ياللي انت ناسينا


عهد الهوى صنته 

وعمري ماخنته ولا بعت ايامه

الحب خبيته وبقلبي غنيته وعشقت انغامه

وقلت اغني وياك يا قاسي

بعدت عني وفضلت اقاسي

واحتار شبابي معاك والوجد فاض بينا

صابر وبستناك والصبر مش لينا

آخرتها ايه وياك ..

ياللي انت ناسينا

اهل الهوى مساكين صابرين ومش صابرين

وبيحسدوا الخالي

اصل الهوى غدار فيه القلوب تحتار

مال الهوى ومالـــــــــــي

ياللي بحبـك حيرت حبي

طاوعت قلبك لاوعت قلبي

عيني على عيونك والرمش بجفونك

قادر وظالمني

عينك بتتكلم والرمش بيسلم

وانت مخاصمني

وفي كل نظره شايف غرامك

ولا قلت مره سبب خصامك ..

آخرتها ايه وياك ..

ياللي انت ناسينا

----------


## ابن البلد

الله الله الله الله 

تسلم أيدك أ/ نادر
أنا وصلني في الميل كلمات أنا والعذاب وهواك 
لقيت رجلي جيباني جري على هنا أسمع عبد الوهاب 

وأشكرك جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

 :y:  :y:  :y:  :y:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> 
> و الله ما طلعت شمس و لا غربت 
> 
> إلا و حبك مقرون بأنفاسي 
> 
> و لا جلست إلى قوم أحدثهم 
> 
> إلا و أنت حديثي بين جلاسي 
> ...



الله أكبر
أنا مأخدتش بالي من المشاركة دي 

رائعة بجد 
الكلمات مؤثرة جداااااااااااااااا

انا سمعتها مرة واحده في مسلسل الخواجة 
بس جذبت إنتباهي جداااااااااا

بشكر جداااااااااا
مرة تانيه 

وأتمنى ولو يزودوها أكبر من كده 
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز ابو يوسف 
بالفعل كلمات مؤثرة تأخذ بالقلب ولا تجد نفسك الا مشدودا لها 
تشعر ان روحك تنطق بها بدون لسان وبلا حروف 
شكرا لك ابو يوسف*

----------


## اسكندرانى

في يوم وليلة

لوردة



خدنا حلاوة الحب
كلّه في يوم وليلة 
انا وحبيبي دوبنا عمر الحب 
كله في يوم وليلة.. 
عمري ما شفته ..ولا قابلته.. 
وياما ياما شاغلني طيفه 
نسيت الدنيا وجريت عليه
سبقني هوه وفتح ايديه 
لقينا روحنا في بحر شوق..
 نزلنا نشرب ودوبنا فيه 
ومين يصدق يجري ده كله.
. ونعيش سوا العمر كله 
في يوم وليلة 



ياللي كان طيفك على بالي.. وانا بتمنى..
مش حتصدق ايه كان حالي 
قبل ما القاك 
كنت بحسد كل فرحة اشوفها بين قلبين 
كنت اغير من أيّ همسة حلوه بين حبيبين 
ولما صحيت على حبك
وشفت الدنيا من عندك 
باتمنى لو كل العشاق يحبّوا زي انا ما بحبك 
يا حبيبي كنت واحشني
من غير ماشوفك وتشوفني 
والقدر الحلو اهو جابني 
وجابك علشان تقابلني 
اتارينا كنا تايهين
ولقينا اجمل ايام ليالينا
واحنا فيها لوحدينا 
ومين يصدق
يجري ده كله.. ونعيش سوا العمر كله 
في يوم وليلة 
قالولي اهل الهوى يا ما في قلوب مجاريح 
وحبك انت وانا حيشفي كل جريح 
بيسألوني لو غبت عني او رحت عني اعمل ايه 
احب تاني 
مش ممكن اقدر تعرف يا روحي ما اقدرش ليه 
هو اللي زيك لو كان في زيك
في الدنيا حد يحب عليه 
دي كل حاجه اتغيرت قدام عينيه 
وكل شيء في الدنيا حلو 
اقول وأي حاجه المسها تحلو في ايديه 
وده من ساعة حبك ماجا وسلم عليه 
يا حبيبي.. كنت واحشني 
من غير ما اشوفك وتشوفني 
والقدر الحلو اهو جابني وجابك علشان تقابلني 
اتارينا كنا تايهين ولقينا اجمل ايام ليالينا 
واحنا فيها لوحدينا..

----------


## نوورا

*أستاذ اسكندرانى

الله الله جميلة الاغانى روووووووعة
باحب وردة جدا ويا سلام كمان على لولا الملامه
تجنن*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*شكرا يا نورا على كلامك الطيب 

فى عيد ميلادك حنذيعها فى اذاعة حورس*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اهداء خاص
 للاخت العزيزة شحرورة 
بمناسبة عيد ميلادها 


عقبالك يوم ميـــــلادك
لما تنول اللي شغل بــــــالك

يا قلبي ..


عقبال حبك لما يغنـــــــي
ودموع عيني ترقص منـــي

وانا مرتاح البال متهنــــي
لما تشوف الناس جايّـــالك

عقبالك يوم ميلادك ..


عمر حياتي عمر هوايـــا
نظره وكلمه .. تقابلو معايـــا

وسنين حبي هيه هنايــا
كتبو اول يوم في مــيـلادك

عقبالك يوم ميلادك ..


يا مفرقين الشمــــوع
الحب عمره سنــــــه
والقلب عاش ميت سنـــــه

قلبي نصيبه فيـــــن
والهجر عمره سنيــــــن
والفرح له ساعتيــــــن

عقبالك يوم ميلادك ..

قالو لي يوم ميـــلادك
لما تنول اللي شغل بــــالك

يا قلبي ..

----------


## اسكندرانى

*


وانت عنى بعيد

قلبى عنى بعيد

والجراح بتزيد كل يوم ياحبيبى

وانت عنى بعيد

قلبى عنى بعيد

والجراح بتزيد كل يوم ياحبيبى

كل يوم بتالم حتى يوم العيد



حبيبى حبيبى فين ايامى معاك

 فين انتظارى مواعيدك

ولهفتى وانا باستناك باستناك 

و فرحتى وايدى فى ايدك

فين حبنا وحكايات ليالية

فين اللى كنا بنغنية

..فين عشنا اللى بقالنا زمان

بنبنية ونحلم بية

راح دة كلة بعيد

وانت عنى بعيد

والجراح بتزيد كل يوم ياحبيبى

كل يوم بتالم حتى يوم العيد



حبيبى

روحى

عنيا

كلمنى رد عليا..

خلينى بس اشوفك وارد روحى شويا

خلينى بس اشوفك وارجع لظلمك ليا

حبيبـــــى مش قادر اسيبك

حبيبــــى طل على حبيبك

من بعيد لبعيد وانت عنى بعيد

من بعيد لبعيد وانت عنى بعيد

والجراح بتزيد كل يوم ياحبيبى

كل يوم بتالم حتى يوم العيد

حتى يوم العيد

يوم العيد

وانت عنى بعيد

وانت عنى بعيد

وانت عنى بعيد



*

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الغالى أسكندرانى

تسلم يارب على ذوقك وكرم أخلاقك العالى
وكل سنة وأنت طيب بس ليه بتفكرنى
ههههههههههههههههه
انا كنت ناسية او باتناسى خلاص بقى صحيح انا لسه صغيرة
لكن بردة شيئ لابد منه
ايه بتضحك ليه طيب ما أنت عارف سنى لسه مخلصة دراسة
وبادور على شغل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههههههههههه

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

لولا الملامه يا هوى لولا الملامه

لافرد جناحي عالهوا زي اليمامه


واطير وارفرف بالفضا

واهرب من الدنيا الفضا

وكفايه عمري .. 

كفايه عمري اللي انقضى

وانا بخاف الملامه .. 

وانا بخاف الملامه

وآه من الملامه




سالوني كتير ..

 سالوني كتير 

سالوني سالوني عليه

بتحبيه .. ايوا ايو وهنكر ليه .. ليه

بصولي ملام .. وقالولي كلام جراح

فرشولي الارض .. 

فرشولي الارض دموع .. 

والشمس جراح

كل دا كله عاشان حبيت

ولا عاشان قلت انا حبيت

لولا الملامه يا هوى .. وآه من الملامه


لولا الملامه يا هوى لولا الملامه

لافرد جناحي عالهوا زي اليمامه




واطير وارفرف بالفضا

واهرب من الدنيا الفضا

وكفايه عمري .. كفايه عمري اللي انقضى

وانا بخاف الملامه .. وانا بخاف الملامه

وآه من الملامه



ياعيون عطشانه سهر .. 

ياقلوب تعبانه .. تعبانه سفر

كتروا من الحب تلاقوا .. 

تلاقوا في الظلمه الف قمر

بنحب ياناس نكدب لو قلنا مابنحبش

بنحب ياناس ولا حدش في الدنيا ماحبش

والدنيا ياناس من غير الحب ماتنحبش

والدنيا ياناس من غير الحب ماتنحبش

حتى اللايمين .. زينا عاشقين

لاكن خايفين لايمين تانيين

لولا الملامه يا هوى لولا الملامه

لافرد جناحي عالهوا زي اليمامه




واطير وارفرف بالفضا

واهرب من الدنيا الفضا

وكفايه عمري .. كفايه عمري اللي انقضى

وانا بخاف الملامه .. وانا بخاف الملامه

وآه من الملامه


*

----------


## محمد أمير

*حمدلله ع السلامة

لنجاة الصغيرة
 * 
*
حمد لله ع السلامة ... يا ابو اجمل ابتسامة
ياما دقيت في بعدك ... على باب الصبر ياما
ياما استنيت وحيدة ... وانت في بلاد بعيدة
ما توصلهاش ملامة
قرب قرب قرب ... قرب عليا قرب
يا قلبي يا متغرب
واطير حواليك واحوم ... واطير الهموم
عطش السنين بحاله ... ترويه انت في يوم
قرب قرب قرب ... قرب عليا قرب
يا قلبي يا متغرب
جانا القمر الليلة ... وسهرنا عشانه ياما
حمدلله ع السلامة

بلاش البعد تاني ... تغيب عن عيني تاني
بلاش تغيب عن عيني تاني
كإنك طير مهاجر بعيد ... ونسيت مكاني
لما الزمان جمعنا ... اصبح للدنيا معنى
وإذا اتفرقنا يدبل ... في الدنيا كل معنى
ورد الاشواق صحي ... يا روحي فتحي
وانتي يا طيور يا عالية ... بجناحك لوحي
قرب قرب قرب ... قرب عليا قرب
يا قلبي يا متغرب
واطير حواليك واحوم ... واطير الهموم
عطش السنين بحاله ... ترويه انت في يوم
قرب قرب قرب ... قرب عليا قرب
يا قلبي يا متغرب
جانا القمر الليلة ... وسهرنا عشانه ياما
حمدلله ع السلامة

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

إلا انت ...

فيها ايه الدنيا دية ...

 إلا انت؟ ... 

كل غالي يهون عليا ...

 إلا انت



وابتساماتي وآهاتي منك انت ...

 واللي حبيته في حياتي هو انت

فيها ايه الدنيا إلا انت؟

طول مانت جنبي 

روحي وقلبي ... 

في دنيا تانية ملهاش وجود

وإن غبت عني ...

 أحس اني لا ليا دنيا ولا وجود

إيه حياتي كلها من غيرك انت ؟

 زكرياتي فيها ايه حلو إلا انت؟

إلا انت...



و اللي بسهر له ليلاتي برضه انت... 

واللي حبيته في حياتي هو انت

فيها ايه الدنيا إلا انت؟

عشت أيامي وأحلامي في حبك ...

 كل آمالي أعيش العمر جنبك

كل ثانية في عمري بتقولك بحبك ...

 كل قلبي لك ياريت ليه مكان في قلبك

طول ليلي ونهاري معاك ... 

يابشوفك يابستناك ...

 يابدور عليك وألقاك

إلا انت ...



فيها ايه الدنيا دية ...

 إلا انت؟ 

 كل غالي يهون عليا ...

 إلا انت

وابتساماتي وآهاتي منك انت ...

 واللي حبيته في حياتي هو انت

فيها ايه الدنيا إلا انت؟


*

----------


## نوورا

> *
> 
> لولا الملامه يا هوى لولا الملامه
> 
> لافرد جناحي عالهوا زي اليمامه
> 
> 
> واطير وارفرف بالفضا
> 
> ...


*أستاذ أسكندرانى

تسلم ايديك طيب مش تقولى ان الأغنية حضرتك نشرتها
طبعا جميلة جميلة وباحبها جدا شكرا لك يا فندم
*

----------


## نوورا

*لحسين الجسمى
*
*محدش مرتاح
ازاي بندور علي الفرحه واحنا بندور في جراح
محدش مرتاح
بنعيش  نتمني نروح سكه وسكك مختلفه بتتراح
محدش مرتاح
ازاي بندور علي الفرحه واحنا  بندور في جراح
محدش مرتاح
بنعيش نتمني نروح سكه وسكك مختلفه بتتراح
يظهر  عذاب الحب الله استحلناه
ومفرقين روحنا في مليون اتجاه
والي بيبكي علينا  قصادنا
ومش شايفينه بعنينا
وبنبكي علي الي راح
يظهر عذاب الحب الله  استحلناه
ومفرقين روحنا في مليون اتجاه
والي بيبكي علينا قصدنا
ومش شيفينه  بعنينا
وبنبكي علي الي راح
كل الحاجات الضايعه ليك علقنا بيها
مش كل حاجه  نفسنا فيها نلاقيها
بنهوي ليه نعذب روحنا
والله فرق كبير مابين بنحب  حاجه
وبين حبة وجع بندمنو بسذاجه
موقفة فى مطرحنا
يظهر عذاب الحب الله  استحلناه
ومفرقين روحنا في مليون اتجاه
والي بيبكي علينا قصدنا
ومش شيفينه  بعنينا
وبنبكي علي الي راح
محدش مرتاح*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
ان جيتنا

ان جيتنا ياجميل 

على عينا جيتك ..

 وان غبت يا جميل 

خليك على غيتك

لو تحفظ عهدنا 

عهدك جوا العيون ..

 وان صونت ودنا 

برده نقدر نصون


وهواك ميهمنا

 لو كان حيزلنا ..

 وان كان قلبك يميل 

حنميل نحيتك

وان جتنا يا جميل 

على عينا جيتك .. 

خليك على غيتك

العطف تعطفوا

 اكتر منه تلاقيه ..

والوفا بالوفا 

والصفا بالصفا .. 

ضمن النهار والليل 

يتفقوا في المسا

وان جتنا يا جميل

 على عينا جيتك .. 

خليك على غيتك


*

----------


## ابن البلد

> 


إختيار رائع أ/ نادر
تسلم أيدك
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## elgohary2009

ررررررررررررررائع

----------


## الشحرورة

*شخصية عنيدة

كلمات :أحمد الجندي
ألحان: مدين
توزيع :أحمد إبراهيم 
 كلمات اغنية شخصية عنيدة " اصالة "

مش صعب اخلى اللى انا بتمناه يبقى حقيقة
وانا لازم اكون واثقة فى احساسى فى كالدقيقة
وهايجى اليوم وهحقق حلمى بأى طريقة
انا ليه الفرحة قريبة منى وبرضه بعيده
يا غلبنى الخوف جوايه يا اما طلعت بليده
وهاخدها تحدى لنفسى اصل انا شخصية عنيده
عادى
هنسى وابدأ تانى مش هاكون فى مكانى
ناوية اكون قدام
لازم
ابقى مره جرئية وانسى انى برئية
هسبق الايام
عادى
هنسى وابدأ تانى مش هاكون فى مكانى
ناوية اكون قدام
لازم
ابقى مره جرئية وانسى انى برئية
هسبق الايام
كل الايام الصعبة اللى انا عشتها هنساها
والناس الللى بتجرحنى خلاص انا مش فاكراها
عمرى ما هستسلم وارضى بحاجة انا مش عايزاها
كل الايام الصعبة اللى انا عشتها هنساها
والناس الللى بتجرحنى خلاص انا مش فاكراها
عمرى ما هستسلم وارضى بحاجة انا مش عايزاها
عادى
هنسى وابدأ تانى مش هاكون فى مكانى
ناوية اكون قدام
لازم
ابقى مره جرئية وانسى انى برئية
هسبق الايام
عادى
هنسى وابدأ تانى مش هاكون فى مكانى
ناوية اكون قدام
لازم
ابقى مره جرئية وانسى انى برئية
هسبق الايام 
*

----------


## اسكندرانى

رمش عينه اللي جارحني رمش عينه

رمش عينه اللي دابحني رمش عينه

مين ياناس يحكم مابين قلبي وبينه

رمش عينه اللي جارحني رمش عينه



ليلة من ذات الليالي .. 

كنت خالي وقلبي خالي

والسهر ماعرفش عيني .. 

والغرام ماجاش في بالي

فات عليا الحلو الاسمر ..

 رمشه قالي حب واسهر

مين ياناس يحكم مابين قلبي وبينه

رمش عينه اللي جارحني رمش عينه



شفه وردي وسنه لولي .. 

من بعيد اتبسموا لي

صوروا لي الحب جنه .. 

واعمل ايه ياناس قولوا لي

غصب عني مش بخاطري ..

 للجميل سلمت امري

مين ياناس يحكم مابين قلبي وبينه

رمش عينه اللي جارحني رمش عينه



العيون السود خدوني .. 

في المحبة عشموني

وفي بحور الشوق ياعيني .. 

غرقوني ودوبوني
هيه دي كل الحكايه .. 

من البدايه للنهايه

مين ياناس يحكم مابين قلبي وبينه

رمش عينه اللي جارحني رمش عينه

----------


## saydsalem

*كلمات جميلة ومعبرة*
*احاسيس شاعرية ثرية*
*وجدان* *نابض وحي*
*سلم ابداعك وسلمت*
*في انتظار الجديد*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*تقبل* *مروري*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية - مصر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

ساعات بشتاق ليوم عشتو وانا صغير ..

لشكلي آلى ما تغير ..

لايام فيها راحة البال ..

عشان كنا ساعتها عيال ..

ساعات بشتاق للحب القديم ..

و لصوت عبد الحليم ..

لنومي في حضني لبس العيد..

و احساسي ان بكره بعيد..

لفنجان قهوه من امي ونا بذاكر..

لفرحه ابويا لما انجح واكون شاطر..

للمة عيلة في الصيف لما بنسافر على مطروح..

لأول لمسة من ايد اللي حبيتها ..

لضحكتها .. ورئتها .. وبرائتها ..

لدمعة في عيني يوم البعد خبيتها ..

وأنا مجروح..

ساعات بشتاق ليوم عشتو وانا صغير..

لشكلي ئبل ما اتغير..

لايام فيها راحة البال ..

عشان كنا ساعتها عيال ..

ساعات بشتاق ..

لخالي وعمي ولجدي ..

لحواديث من بتوع ستي ..

لليلة من ليالي زمان ..

لفرح بيملى كل مكان ..

ساعات بشتاق لبيتنا الكبير ..

ولناس مليانة خير..

لا باتو في مرة يوم شايلين ..

ولا عملو حساب لسنين ..

للعب الكورة في الشارع في حتتنا ..

لأمي وهي بتعيد على جارتنا ..

لرمضان لما بنورو يهل على بيتنا ..

وكل مكان ..

حجات عدا عليها سنين سابت فينا ..

صور جوانا عايشة زي اسامينا ..

ولا الدنيا ولا الايام تنسينا ليالي زمان ..

ساعات ..

ساعات ..

بشتاق ..

لايام فيها راحة البال عشان كنا ساعتها عيال

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

لي شوق لا يدريه
 إلا من يسكن فيه
 أبديه أو أخفيه
 هو ملك رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

أوقفت العمر عليه
 بمديح بين يديه 
فوضت الأمر إليه 
فاختر لرسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

و مدحت بطيبة طه 
ودعوت بطه الله
 أن يحشرني أواها 
بلواء رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

ووقفت على الأعتاب
 وبكيت له بالباب
 وبصفح دون عتاب 
قد جاد رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

وشكوت إليه ذنوبي
 فاستغفر لي محبوبي 
ورجعت بدون عيوب
 من عند رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

فشعرنا به يسمعنا
 لم يكد الكون يسعنا
 رباه به فاجمعنا
 على حوض رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

وعلى العشاق تجلى
 أهلاً بضيوف وسهلا
 ما قال لباك كلا
 يا عطف رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

وهناك طرحت فؤادي
 وهناك حلت أورادي 
فبلغت بطه مرادي
 فرأيت رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

وهناك أموت وأحيا 
والروح بطه تحيا
 فأكاد أناجي الوحي 
في روض رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

في الحال شدت ألحاني
 والحب حوته أواني
 فأواني حتى أواني 
ببقيع رسول الله

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

جذع النخل لطه حنى
 ذراع الشاة له كلم 
شق الطين الشجر 
مشى إلى المختار عليه ضم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

كان رضيعاً عند حليما 
يرعى السيد بالأغنام
 أتاه ملك من عند الله
 شق الصدر ملأه حكم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

عين قتادة لا ننساها 
سارت تنظر أين وكم
 وبقباء النبي أضاء 
أنارت طيبة حين قدم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

سلامي على طيبة
 سلامي على الحرم
 سلامي على الحطيم
 سلامي على زمزم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

سلامي على الصديق 
سلامي على عمر 
سلامي على الشهيد 
سلامي على الكرار

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

سلامي على طه 
سلامي على يس
 سلامي على الممدوح
 بالنون و القلم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

سلامي على من قال
 للناقة اشهدي
 بأني رسول الله
 قالت له نعم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

سلامي على من قال
 للضب من أنا
 فقال رسول الله
 أرسلت للأمم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

سلامي على من قال
 للبدر في السما 
أنا فانقسم نصفين
 يا بدر فانقسم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

سلامي على من قال
 يا ربي أمتي 
أجرهم من النيران
 قال له نعم

صلى الله على محمد  صلى الله عليه و سلم

..

----------


## اسكندرانى

قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين بحبك

قد الثوانى والدقايق والسنين بحبك

قد الهموم اللى فى قلوب البشر

قد العيون اللى كحلها السهر

قد ما قلبى اشتكى من نار حبك

قد ما ليلى حكى عن طول بعدك

قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين

قد الدموع اللى فى عيون المجروحين
انا بحبك


ليه القمر غالى عليا يمكن عشان فى نوره وبعده فيه حاجه منك

ليه الشتا فى قلبى حزين يمكن عشان برده وقساوته فيه حاجه منك

ليه السحاب بعشق بياضه يمكن عشان زى قلبى فى قربى منك

ليه المطر بيصعب عليا يمكن عشان زى دمعى فى بعدى عنك

ليه لما اشوف فى السما نجوم كتير منها بغير يمكن عشان
قد السما...وقد النجوم...بحبك بحبك اه ه ه بحبك

قد ما قلبى اشتكى من نار حبك قد ما ليلى حكى عن طول بعدك

قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين قد الدموع اللى فى عيون المجروحين
انا بحبك


قلبى وعنيا يجرى ايه لو دمعه نزلت من عنيك فى يوم عليا

يجرى ايه لو طمنك خوفى عليك وخوفت يا قاسى عليا

يجرى ايه لو ليله جربت السهاد يجرى ايه لو عذبك طول البعاد

يجرى ايه لو يوم هجرتك وجيت تانى يوم وقولتلى انى وحشتك

يجرى ايه لو عاتبتك وعاتبتنى وسامحتنى وسامحت نفسك

اه يجرى ايه لو قولتلى

قد الحروف اللى فى اسامى العاشقين
بحبك بحبك بحبك

اه بحبك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



حبيبى اللى بحبه ما شفتش زيه حد

عينيه حنان و قلبه بستان أمان و ورد

غالى و طول عمره غالى

و مقامه فى قلبى عالى

خلانى عشت جنبه أحلى و أجمل ليالى

و ليلة بعد ليلة .. بالحب بقينا عيلة

و أنا عشت معاه فى قصة

و لا ألف ليلة .. ليلة و ليلة



أنا أول مرة شفته كان راضى زماننا عنا

فردلى الحب إيده و أخدنا من مكاننا

سبنا الدنيا و ما فيها و دوبنا و رحنا جنة 

مرت بينا الساعات

و كلامنا كان سكات

توهنا و نسينا روحنا و الوقت علينا فات




و آه من كام ليلة أنا و هو اتقابلنا

من الحب عملنا مركب و فى بحر الشوق نزلنا

عشنا فى جو تانى ما حدش عاشه غيرنا

جانا القمر قاسمنا و بريشته راح راسمنا

و فرش الليل سكونه .. من كتر الفرحة طرنا

ده العالم كله كوم

و إنت يا حبيبى كوم

خلتنى عشت جنبك أحلى و أجمل ليالى

و ليلة بعد ليلة .. بالحب بقينا عيلة

و أنا عشت معاه فى قصة

و لا ألف ليلة .. ليلة و ليلة



حبيبى اللى بحبه ما شفتش زيه حد

عينيه حنان و قلبه بستان أمان و ورد

غالى و طول عمره غالى

و مقامه فى قلبى عالى

خلانى عشت جنبه أحلى و أجمل ليالى

و ليلة بعد ليلة .. بالحب بقينا عيلة

و أنا عشت معاه فى قصة

و لا ألف ليلة .. ليلة و ليلة



*

----------


## اسكندرانى

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

ومش حييجي بعدك كده

يوم علينا نسيب بعضنا

وبعدنا مافيش غرام

مافيش حبايب زيينا

ومش حييجي بعدك كده

يوم علينا نسيب بعضنا

وبعدنا مافيش غرام

مافيش حبايب زيينا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

وقوللي ايه يهمنا

مهما قالو عننا

وعني أنا انا دايبة فيك

وفي عنيك أموت انا

وقوللي ايه يهمنا

مهما قالو عننا

وعني أنا انا دايبة فيك

وفي عنيك أموت انا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

----------


## saydsalem

*حكاية نقشت على جدار الزمان*
* تحكي كلمات راقية على شجنها*
* راقية جميلة المعنى* 
* هذا عهدنا بجمال حرفك أديبنا القدير*
* سلمت وسلم رقي حرفك وقلبك وقلمك*
* شكرا جزيلا لك*
* تحياتي*
* وخالص ودي وتقديري*
* كن بخير وصحة*
*د. السيد عبد الله سالم*
*المنوفية – مصر*

----------


## اسكندرانى

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

ومش حييجي بعدك كده

يوم علينا نسيب بعضنا

وبعدنا مافيش غرام

مافيش حبايب زيينا

ومش حييجي بعدك كده

يوم علينا نسيب بعضنا

وبعدنا مافيش غرام

مافيش حبايب زيينا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

وقوللي ايه يهمنا

مهما قالو عننا

وعني أنا انا دايبة فيك

وفي عنيك أموت انا

وقوللي ايه يهمنا

مهما قالو عننا

وعني أنا انا دايبة فيك

وفي عنيك أموت انا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

----------


## اسكندرانى

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

ومش حييجي بعدك كده

يوم علينا نسيب بعضنا

وبعدنا مافيش غرام

مافيش حبايب زيينا

ومش حييجي بعدك كده

يوم علينا نسيب بعضنا

وبعدنا مافيش غرام

مافيش حبايب زيينا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

وقوللي ايه يهمنا

مهما قالو عننا

وعني أنا انا دايبة فيك

وفي عنيك أموت انا

وقوللي ايه يهمنا

مهما قالو عننا

وعني أنا انا دايبة فيك

وفي عنيك أموت انا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

لما قام واحنا سوى

قلب وراه راح هوا

والهوى لما ابتدى

عيشنا فيه هو وانا

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

ناري يا ناري قلبي راح معاه

ناري يا ناري ونموت عليه

----------


## اسكندرانى

بأمر الحب 

افتح للهوى وسلم 

بامر الحب 

 افتح قلبك اتكلم 

بلاش نهرب 

 بلاش نتعب 

تعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب 

 بامر الحب 

 اسمع يا حياة قلبى ندى قلبى 

جوبنى 

 بصلى 

 قرب كمان 

قرب هنا جانبى 

وهات شوقك على شوقى 

وهات حبك على حبى 

 وانا وعيونك الحلوه 

نعيش قصة غرام حلوه 

حرام نسكت على قلوبنا 

حرام الشوق يدوبنا 

بلاش نهرب 

 بلاش نتعب 

 وتعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب 

حياتى دنيتى عمرى 

يأمر الحب مش امرى 

بحبك حب 

محدش قبلنا عرفه ولا صادفه 

بحبك حب 

ومش قادر على وصفه وانا شايفه 

بنظرة شوق بتنهيده 

بدنيا كلها جديده 

ونجمة مسكتها بأيدى 

وكان فى الفضا بعيده 

وشىء بالليل 

متوهنى 

وشىء فى عنيك بيندهنى 

حرام نسكت على قلوبنا 

حرام الشوق يدوبنا 

بلاش نهرب 

بلاش نتعب 

تعالى نحب ونسلم بأمر الحب

----------


## mostafatefa

*انا بعشقك انا كلي لك 
يا من ملك روحي بهواه الامر لك طول الحياة
الماضي لك .....وبكرة لك....وبعده لك
انا في سهادي وبمنامي بندهك ...وبسألك؟؟؟؟
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك؟؟!!
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك؟؟!!
قول يا حبيبي ..يا حبيبي..قول يا ملاك

انا بعشقك ...
انا بعشق الكلمة اللي بتقولها وبعشق ضحكتك 
انا بعشق الليل اللي في عيونك وبعشق رقتك
انا بعشق الارض اللي عديت يوم عليها خطوتك


وبسألك........
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك
قول يا حبيبي ....قول يا ملاك

انا بعشقك..انا انابعشقك
انا لما اول ليلة شوفتك فيها قلت:اه..اه!!!
وده كان لي فين؟؟وده كان لي فين

بقى هو ده اللي انكتب اسمو وهواه فوق الجبين
وابتدا..وابتدينا في السلام ..والكلام ابتدا بينا الكلام...

وبسألك ؟؟؟بتحبني ولا ....
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك..نارك
قول يا حبيبي قول ..قول يا ملاك


يلي هواك غير حياتي ودنيتي..
جيت بالربيع غير اهاتي بضحكتي
انت الامل نور ليلاتي وحدتي

بعيوني بسمة ..جوايا همسة..بتسألك؟؟
بتحبني ولا الهوى عمرو ما زارك ..
بتحبني ولا انكتب على القلب نارك..
قول يا حبيبي..قول يا ملاك....*

----------

